# April 2019 15k SPAM Thread



## NJmike PE

Back by popular demand, just a little late this year.  This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts. The rules are as follows:


No double posts (meaning you may not have consecutive posts). Accidents happen, but at the discretion of the Moderators, your posts could be deleted if it is deemed intentional;

Spelling doesn’t count (luckily for me); and

Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme

Winning categories are as follows:


total post count;

total number of top page posts;

closest guess to the cut score without going over; and

last post to close out the thread (#15,000)

Winners may receive a prize. These are the rules for now, but pay attention because they can change at any "TIME". Good luck and happy spamming.


----------



## JHW 3d

Fooey


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yay, spam! (Which is “maps” spelled backwards)


----------



## kevo_55

ONE POST.

That's all you will get from me.


----------



## Road Guy

Who does #2 work for?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Darn, seems like we’re off to a slow start. What, is everyone working or something?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My one and only addition to the thread...


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## 23and1

SPAM!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

At this rate we’ll never reach 15K before May 13th.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Woohoo! Spam! It does a mind good!


----------



## Master slacker

First page


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Bro


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Dude


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dog (dawg) ((doge))


----------



## leggo PE

Spamabama!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> At this rate we’ll never reach 15K before May 13th.


We still haven't made 15k from last October.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM SPAm SPaM SPam SpAM SpAm SpaM Spam sPAM sPAm sPaM sPam spAM spAm spaM spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay0914 @vee043324


----------



## NJmike PE

Results are coming....


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Is this where we announce that we got our results early?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I got my results already, I must be speshal.


----------



## User1

hi


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ohaidere


----------



## P-E

ToP  :bananalama:

I almost forgot about this.  Happy spamming.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The boat

i missed it


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Nah, I got your boat. But you have to meet me in the alley.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> Results are coming....


Any issues with graphite this year?


----------



## JayKay PE

I was summoned?  Sorry, aggressively farming and trying to find CVOCs.  Day in my life.


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh!  Wait!  I need a recipe that uses a ton of poppy seeds!  I wanted to try a German cheesecake, but that requires quark, which isn't a thing in the US?  I have 4-lbs of normal seeds and around a half pound of milled.  NEED INFO PLEASE.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

^^ Double post

Where's that goddam ban hammer?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Just make millions of muffins


----------



## JayKay PE

Ban me.  DO IT.  Then the spam thread will only get to 10 pages!

@ChebyshevII_PE I do not think I've ever made a muffin?  Like, I've make a clafoutis, charolettes, and even a dacquoise, but I don't think I've ever attempted muffins?

Them and pancakes are the two things I fear to bake.


----------



## 23and1

Are we there yet?!?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Any issues with graphite this year?


Nope. The earsers were better as well. 

But I read that they're having issuea with the paper stock.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I wanted to try a German cheesecake, but that requires quark, which isn't a thing in the US?


Quark? As in the subatomic particles?


----------



## JayKay PE

^^Were they using heavy-duty?  Isn't that why the results were delayed due to the stock being too thick to go through the machines?


----------



## 23and1




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> ^^ Double post
> 
> Where's that goddam ban hammer?


:banhim:


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Quark? As in the subatomic particles?


Quark as in warmed sour cheese that is curdled.  Kinda like cottage cheese, but not.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DOUBLE POSTING INTENSIFIES


----------



## RBHeadge PE

23and1 said:


> Are we there yet?!?


Nope. Still only on page two.

Results are coming out for a while


----------



## NJmike PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> DOUBLE POSTING INTENSIFIES


it also puts you on my radar. read (reread) the rules


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

WOW

SUCH SPAM

MUCH POST

VERY DOUBLE



RBHeadge PE said:


> Quark? As in the subatomic particles?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> ^^Were they using heavy-duty?  Isn't that why the results were delayed due to the stock being too thick to go through the machines?


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait, didn't this happen last time?  Everyone wanted to ban me because of the double posting, and then we realized there was only a "Ban Him" emoji so technically I was exempt?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Top?


----------



## JayKay PE

HA!  No Top for you!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Top!

upd: Scheiss!


----------



## 23and1

Top for me, maybe?


----------



## JayKay PE

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA.  Yes!  Perfect!  Top for you!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Don’t forget to use the special emoji


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## 23and1

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## JayKay PE

*in the awkward position of writing a cover letter for a new job that I really want while working at my current job that is paying the bills*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Nothing wrong with that


----------



## matt267 PE

@23and1, welcome to the biggest waste of time in your life, the spam thread. Now go and recruit your friends. No results until this piece of crap reaches 15k.


----------



## 23and1

matt267 PE said:


> @23and1, welcome to the biggest waste of time in your life, the spam thread. Now go and recruit your friends. No results until this piece of crap reaches 15k.


Understood Captain!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Is Matt the POC for this POC?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM-A-LAMA-DING-DONG!


----------



## matt267 PE

@Persianger, hey look over here.


----------



## 23and1

JayKay0914 said:


> *in the awkward position of writing a cover letter for a new job that I really want while working at my current job that is paying the bills*


Nice! Good luck on that endeavor! I certainly know that feeling


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> *in the awkward position of writing a cover letter for a new job that I really want while working at my current job that is paying the bills*


Maybe don’t use your work computer.


----------



## JayKay PE

23and1 said:


> Nice! Good luck on that endeavor! I certainly know that feeling


Don't want to seem like a job hopper, but, you know, I'd like to do design work and not just be an ultra-PM?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

A working lead? Preposterous!


----------



## fyrfytr310

A:  All of it.  

Q:  How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

A: chuck norris


----------



## JayKay PE

@ChebyshevII_PE I know!  I want it all!  Technical expertise AND sweet project management skills!  I'm a monster!


----------



## fyrfytr310

Cut score for Power PE is 54/80.  The Gods told me last night.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Psh. 58.999999


----------



## fyrfytr310

If ever there were a monkey walking down the street, would you consider purchasing for it a hat or shoes?


----------



## JayKay PE

Are you sure it's not 51?  I like it when the cut score is 51.  Makes people worried.


----------



## Persianger

matt267 PE said:


> @Persianger, hey look over here.


What's up?


----------



## JayKay PE

@fyrfytr310 I'd prob buy the monkey pants before hats or shoes.  Just sayin'.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam

AHAHAHAHA! Top!  :multiplespotting:


----------



## 23and1

Missed the top!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Just the top?


----------



## Persianger

Cut score changes every year depends on how good test takers did on their test. 

This PE test had a relatively easy AM, so I assume the cut score is going to be higher than 52-53.


----------



## 23and1

I like turtles


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Did you hear the one about two turtles in the bathtub? One said, “pass the soap” and the other said “what do I look like, your toaster?”


----------



## 23and1

Toaster? I hardly know her!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also two apples in the refrigerator

one says “brr, it’s cold in here”

the other says “Ahh! A talking Apple!”


----------



## 23and1

Cut score is 40 +/- 40. I used advanced theoretical statistics to formulate, and certainty is over 9000!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So the cut score is either 0, 40, or 80?


----------



## 23and1

Or anything in between, but my gut says it will be about 3.50


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also pretty certain memes don’t count as “advanced theoretical statistics”


----------



## matt267 PE

Persianger said:


> What's up?


@Persianger, Here is the spam thread. No results until it gets to 15k. Tell your friends.


----------



## txjennah PE

Woot woot spam thread!

I'm gonna be ~that person~ and say it's my first time spamming in this thread without the exam looming over me! It's a nice feeling


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sometimes my stomach growls and I think to myself, “did I eat my cell phone?”



txjennah PE said:


> Woot woot spam thread!
> 
> I'm gonna be ~that person~ and say it's my first time spamming in this thread without the exam looming over me! It's a nice feeling


Me too


----------



## fyrfytr310

What I don’t understand is there was that time when the places didn’t allow for what qualifies as preemptive mitigation.

Do you agree?


----------



## Persianger

matt267 PE said:


> @Persianger, Here is the spam thread. No results until it gets to 15k﻿. Tell your friends.


Okay! Cool. Results for what?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

fyrfytr310 said:


> What I don’t understand is there was that time when the places didn’t allow for what qualifies as preemptive mitigation.
> 
> Do you agree?


Wat


----------



## matt267 PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> What I don’t understand is there was that time when the places didn’t allow for what qualifies as preemptive mitigation.
> 
> Do you agree?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


>


----------



## matt267 PE

Persianger said:


> Okay! Cool. Results for what?


For the pregnancy test.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> For the pregnancy test.


You’re pregnant? Congrats!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I love random, cut your hair off, drug screens. It’s the best!


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I love random, cut your hair off, drug screens. It’s the best!


Wait, what?  Like, they took a hair sample?  Or they shaved you?


----------



## Persianger

matt267 PE said:


> For the pregnancy test.


Aha! that's even cooler!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I  spam

Haha! Top again!


----------



## leggo PE

Mandatory spam contribution.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Oh!  Wait!  I need a recipe that uses a ton of poppy seeds!  I wanted to try a German cheesecake, but that requires quark, which isn't a thing in the US?  I have 4-lbs of normal seeds and around a half pound of milled.  NEED INFO PLEASE.


Do a (many) poppyseed roulade(s)!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Must...resist...urge...to...call...out...double...post...on...admin...


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Do a (many) poppyseed roulade﻿(s)!


That's just a poppyseed roll?  Right?  Uggggh, I don't feel like dealing with yeast/proving.  I just want something I can throw the many many poppy seeds in and hope for the best.


----------



## NikR_PE

bruh. snitches get stitches.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> That's just a poppyseed roll?  Right?  Uggggh, I don't feel like dealing with yeast/proving.  I just want something I can throw the many many poppy seeds in and hope for the best.


Lemon poppyseed cake! Go heavy of the poppyseeds.

I'm not sure it'll use up all four lbs on unmilled seeds though.


----------



## leggo PE

Mary Berry has a recipe on BBC's website for a carrot and poppyseed salad....


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

This is way more fun once you have passed the PE Exam


----------



## NikR_PE

USC_Engineer PE said:


> This is way more fun once you have passed the PE Exam


agreed


----------



## leggo PE

USC_Engineer PE said:


> This is way more fun once you have passed the PE Exam


Accurate.

Though everyone knows that if you're waiting for results, the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So if I don’t post enough, do my results get invalidated eventually?


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Lemon poppyseed cake! Go heavy on the poppyseeds.
> 
> I'm not sure it'll use up all four lbs of unmilled seeds though.


I could do that!  I was thinking of attempting Hamantaschen, but I don't have the time during the week???  But I could def do a lemon poppy seed pound cake mod from the recipe I like using as a base!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Took a hair sample. Cut some off.


----------



## leggo PE

Do it!


----------



## txjennah PE

Texas bbq for lunch yeahhhhhhh

Except I"m antisocial and don't want to talk with anyone, so I took my plate back to my desk.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Texas bbq for lunch yeahhhhhhh
> 
> Except I"m antisocial and don't want to talk with anyone, so I took my plate back to my desk.


Spoken like a true engineer.


----------



## fyrfytr310

What are you all doing with your free time?  I just pace around my living room.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I stare into the darkness for hours on end


----------



## preeb

Thinking if this is real life.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Why even have rules in this thread?


----------



## matt267 PE

@preeb, Welcome to the spam thread. Stay a while and bring your friends.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Wait, did he just...


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Tippy top


----------



## Master slacker

I am not eating well this week


----------



## preeb

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Wait, did he just...


He did, and it was to welcome me to the forum...

I feel conflicted!


----------



## Master slacker

cookies = good = bad


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## Master slacker

sdfasfdlja


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

At this rate i’m gonna win both most tops and most content...c’mon people, you can beat me! I’m like a level 0 boss!


----------



## 23and1

Yeah, I'm gonna need some upgrades to beat this level 0 boss... the exam reset all my stats


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Lol, which of us robots will win? I have a hand cannon...


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam! Not sure I am doing this right...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Kevo_303 said:


> Spam! Not sure I am doing this right...


Well, you’re certainly not doing it wrong...


----------



## 23and1

I explode spontaneously...and sell used cars! Want one?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

23and1 said:


> I explode spontaneously...and sell used cars! Want one?


Hey, use the yard sale thread to sell things!

Wait, this is the spam thread....


----------



## 23and1

I haven't had spam in a while...probably for good reason.

The same can be said for sardines...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

But what if you combined the two into one glorious sandwich?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Mmmmmmm....steamed spams.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> What are you all doing with your free time?  I just pace around my living room.


I passed the exam years ago....I have no free time. What is free time?


----------



## JayKay PE

Guys, you know what I hate?  When you braid your hair and you miss that one little strip/whisp, and it's always on the base of your neck, and you can't hide it.

Right guys?  Who's with me!


----------



## preeb

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Mmmmmmm....steamed spams.


Personally, I preferred grilled. Or in a sushi roll


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Guys, you know what I hate?  When you braid your hair and you miss that one little strip/whisp, and it's always on the base of your neck, and you can't hide it.
> 
> Right guys?  Who's with me!


I know that feel. (my hair was about a foot long a year ago...didn’t braid it but had a similar problem with ponytails)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Audi driver said:


> Is this where we announce that we got our results early?


Yes and no. More people will see it in the Apr 2019 results sf


----------



## fyrfytr310

I passed!!!!

A cop on my way home from work yesterday.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Master slacker said:


> I am not eating well this week


That’s a matter of perspective. Which perspective do you have, the homeless or the nutrition expert?


----------



## leggo PE

Where is a good place to buy new bed pillows?


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Where is a good place to buy new bed pillows?


The bed pillow store.  Not Wendy's.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> The bed pillow store.  Not Wendy's.


But sleeping on hamburgers sounds nice.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Bed bath and beyond?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Where is a good place to buy new bed pillows?


Search amazon for “Coop Home Goods”


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Amazon?


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> But sleeping on hamburgers sounds nice.


Very greasy.  My face would break-out and it'd be Pizza-Face JK all over again.  T_T


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Very greasy.  My face would break-out and it'd be Pizza-Face JK all over again.  T_T


I said it “sounds” nice; remember I’m an engineer. Many of the things I say are good in theory but not in practice.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Who needs pillows? Steal your kids stuffed animals....if they have as many as mine do. They make them super soft now. No kids? Get you some, it’s time.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I said it “sounds” nice; remember I’m an engineer. Many of the things I say are good in theory but not in practice.


Like bridges made of cheese.  Delicious.  But not practical when in contact with salt water.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Like bridges made of cheese.  Delicious.  But not practical when in contact with salt water.


Or cars.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Or cars.


I know nothing of cars.  I am going to learn how to replace my car filter this weekend.  I am very excited but scared I am going to ruin my car!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I know nothing of cars.  I am going to learn how to replace my car filter this weekend.  I am very excited but scared I am going to ruin my car!


Replace it with Swiss cheese. Problem solved.


----------



## chaserB_PE

15000/25= Math # of pages


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chaserB said:


> 15000/25= Math # of pages


No, 15000/25 = 600


----------



## chaserB_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> No, 15000/25 = 600


So by me putting E on every problem of the PE isn't gonna help me pass?


----------



## JayKay PE

chaserB said:


> So by me putting E on every problem of the PE isn't gonna help me pass?


Only if you put it as the same frequency as all the other letters so there isn't a bias.


----------



## preeb

No, you put C. For cheese.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I wonder if cheese and spam go well together.


----------



## fyrfytr310

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I wonder if cheese and spam go well together.


They go in just fine.  Its the going out part that's iffy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

fyrfytr310 said:


> They go in just fine.  Its the going out part that's iffy.


Which end are we talking about, here?


----------



## 23and1

preeb said:


> Personally, I preferred grilled. Or in a sushi roll


I've always wanted to try that!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chaserB said:


> So by me putting E on every problem of the PE isn't gonna help me pass?


Depends, did you take the new nuclear test?

Answer: still no


----------



## preeb

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I wonder if cheese and spam go well together.


Kraft singles and spam seems like a meal a college student would come up with during finals week or something.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m sure those McD’s that sell spam sammiches, sell a quarter spammer with cheese.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I paid “top” dollar for this spot


----------



## preeb

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I paid “top” dollar for this spot


Megaman OP. Plz nerf


----------



## 23and1

No more leaf shield shenanigans.

Put away your buster, buster


----------



## NJmike PE

moving along slowly


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Well, I am old, so I’m slow. Sue me.


----------



## JayKay PE

I am slow because I am doing monthly reports.  And my life is horrible.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

23and1 said:


> No more leaf shield shenanigans.
> 
> Put away your buster, buster


I prefer the skull barrier.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

HOW IS IT SPAM TIME AGAIN ALREADY?


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

*SPAM*


----------



## cbjorklund

SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

TWIX


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

C’mon, people. Assuming you want the results in 6 weeks, we need to post 100 pages per week! Can we do it?

(and yes, first double post...crouching in anticipation of ban hammer)


----------



## Road Guy

Bump


----------



## leggo PE

This page is taking forever to get through.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I can be helpful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I am slow because I am doing monthly reports.  And my life is horrible.


it'll get better


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> C’mon, people. Assuming you want the results in 6 weeks, we need to post 100 pages per week! Can we do it?
> 
> (and yes, first double post...crouching in anticipation of ban hammer)


pfft, nope.

I think these guys want the results released at a Pennsylvania pace.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> (and yes, first double post...crouching in anticipation of ban hammer)


:banhim:


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> :banhim:


Rude.


----------



## Road Guy

I’ll do the banning round here!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Not sure if I should be scared or relieved...


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


>


Nice rebar


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Top again!


----------



## Baconator

JayKay0914 said:


> The bed pillow store.  Not Wendy's.


Did someone say Wendy’s?


----------



## Road Guy

Yes


----------



## matt267 PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Not sure if I should be scared or relieved...


Be scared, definitely scared.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No, I said Sonic! Who needs Wendy’s when you have Whataburger!?!


----------



## Matt Skillet

Whataburger is the best burger. It's quantifiably true.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Nope, five guys


----------



## Road Guy

They *mostly all taste great to me


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Not sure if I should be scared or relieved...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> HOW IS IT SPAM TIME AGAIN ALREADY?


Test was early this April to accommodate Easter weekend. I guess.


----------



## NJmike PE

What test?


----------



## Violator

What day is it?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Morning spam, with a side of eggs.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Fissy_PE

Most civilized engineers are Civil, the integrity of others are questionable..


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NJmike PE said:


> What test?


The one we didn't have to take


----------



## RBHeadge PE

P-E said:


> Wood


Mornin'


----------



## 23and1

Good Morning!


----------



## JayKay PE

Fissy_PE said:


> Most civilized engineers are Civil, the integrity of others are questionable..


Us environmental engineers just walk around with leaves for clothing, always looking to delineate wetlands.


----------



## preeb

Beep boop. I am a mechanical. We are always in mech suits.


----------



## Master slacker

sfdgbsfdhfjghd


----------



## JayKay PE

It's the 10th.  Just a reminder to submit all your monthly progress reports!


----------



## preeb

Spam is a Hawaiian delicacy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

We electrical engineers are usually naked because wearing electricity hertz too much


----------



## preeb

+1 to the spam thread


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

This is like the ball pit of forum games


----------



## RBHeadge PE

only page 10? Better step up


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> This is like the ball pit of forum games


Unsanitary, yet so much fun


----------



## preeb

So that's why there's that funky smell...


----------



## JayKay PE

I hate trying to make myself sound good.  Like, I do not toot my own horn and stay in my own lane.

I just wanna sit at my desk and take care of my plants, not talk to clients.  Is that too much to ask?


----------



## NikR_PE

this could work out if the plants were your clients.


----------



## JayKay PE

DAMNIT.  THAT'S GENIUS.  Except, then I would be killing my clients.  Which is not a sustainable business model.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Wearing your clients doesn’t look too good either...


----------



## NikR_PE

Neither does eating.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yeah, we should stop doing that


----------



## NikR_PE

soon brother soon.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

...stop it you are doing me a frighten


----------



## JayKay PE

My mom is part of a conspiracy group that is rallying against the most nefarious government body that has been hiding secrets: the USGS.

I am very confused on how she gets into these situations.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

YEET


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> My mom is part of a conspiracy group that is rallying against the most nefarious government body that has been hiding secrets: the USGS.
> 
> I am very confused on how she gets into these situations.


DO TELL.


----------



## NikR_PE

I too am curious. What could the dirt people conspire about.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> I too am curious. What could the dirt people conspire about.


Ok, I can’t help but hear the brain’s voice in everything you post.

(I also am curious)


----------



## NikR_PE

That's exactly how I sound IRL.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> That's exactly how I sound IRL.


Lies.


----------



## preeb

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Ok, I can’t help but hear the brain’s voice in everything you post.
> 
> (I also am curious)


I enjoy this headcanon


----------



## leggo PE

Morning, spammers! Time for me to meet a deadline this morning and then go to a daytime baseball game this afternoon.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> DO TELL.


YOU KNOW I LOVE TELLING YOU ABOUT MY MOM'S ZANY CONSPIRACY ADVENTURES.

Pretty much she started following/watching this geologist guy on youtube when she was taking a break from purchasing lead-earrings from eBay for $0.01.  The geologist is not a registered PG, but has made wild claims about how there are a ton of earthquakes that the USGS has not been reporting/lowering the intensity.  Supposedly the USGS has been trying to shut this guy down (his own words) because he is telling the truth, and USGS doesn't want everyone to know about the seismic activity that is going to destroy the world!  The guy even has a website or world thing that shows all the earthquakes that are going on right now that USGS IS HIDING BECAUSE THEY ARE EVIL (this is what I have gathered from my mom talking about it, I have not actually watched it).  His name is Dutchsinse and he has weekly videos that his followers can watch.  You know, like a soil-based cult?

Another one is Mary Greeley (who knew there were this many anti-USGS people?).  Mom only recently started watching her videos, so I don't know too much about her, except she has wind chimes playing in the backgrounds sometimes.  

I am trying to bring her to a USGS/PG-sponsored conference this weekend (no registration, just to come and have fun), and she said something about how the gas and electric lines are going to blow due to man-made disasters and shifting plates!  But she did seem intrigued when I said the presentations were "an analysis of pebbly loess in the dwarf pine plains" and "analysis of groundwater quality of Shelter Island".  My mom gets weird tracks to focus on sometimes, like when she got her new tiller, but I know she doesn't really believe this (I hope).  Usually if I buy her an apple fritter or some mulch she quiets down.


----------



## NikR_PE

You should introduce her to the HAARP conspiracy theories.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> YOU KNOW I LOVE TELLING YOU ABOUT MY MOM'S ZANY CONSPIRACY ADVENTURES.
> 
> Pretty much she started following/watching this geologist guy on youtube when she was taking a break from purchasing lead-earrings from eBay for $0.01.  The geologist is not a registered PG, but has made wild claims about how there are a ton of earthquakes that the USGS has not been reporting/lowering the intensity.  Supposedly the USGS has been trying to shut this guy down (his own words) because he is telling the truth, and USGS doesn't want everyone to know about the seismic activity that is going to destroy the world!  The guy even has a website or world thing that shows all the earthquakes that are going on right now that USGS IS HIDING BECAUSE THEY ARE EVIL (this is what I have gathered from my mom talking about it, I have not actually watched it).  His name is Dutchsinse and he has weekly videos that his followers can watch.  You know, like a soil-based cult?
> 
> Another one is Mary Greeley (who knew there were this many anti-USGS people?).  Mom only recently started watching her videos, so I don't know too much about her, except she has wind chimes playing in the backgrounds sometimes.
> 
> I am trying to bring her to a USGS/PG-sponsored conference this weekend (no registration, just to come and have fun), and she said something about how the gas and electric lines are going to blow due to man-made disasters and shifting plates!  But she did seem intrigued when I said the presentations were "an analysis of pebbly loess in the dwarf pine plains" and "analysis of groundwater quality of Shelter Island".  My mom gets weird tracks to focus on sometimes, like when she got her new tiller, but I know she doesn't really believe this (I hope).  Usually if I buy her an apple fritter or some mulch she quiets down.


Sounds like this guy’s....

...throwing dirt on USGS.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> YOU KNOW I LOVE TELLING YOU ABOUT MY MOM'S ZANY CONSPIRACY ADVENTURES.
> 
> Pretty much she started following/watching this geologist guy on youtube when she was taking a break from purchasing lead-earrings from eBay for $0.01.  The geologist is not a registered PG, but has made wild claims about how there are a ton of earthquakes that the USGS has not been reporting/lowering the intensity.  Supposedly the USGS has been trying to shut this guy down (his own words) because he is telling the truth, and USGS doesn't want everyone to know about the seismic activity that is going to destroy the world!  The guy even has a website or world thing that shows all the earthquakes that are going on right now that USGS IS HIDING BECAUSE THEY ARE EVIL (this is what I have gathered from my mom talking about it, I have not actually watched it).  His name is Dutchsinse and he has weekly videos that his followers can watch.  You know, like a soil-based cult?
> 
> Another one is Mary Greeley (who knew there were this many anti-USGS people?).  Mom only recently started watching her videos, so I don't know too much about her, except she has wind chimes playing in the backgrounds sometimes.
> 
> I am trying to bring her to a USGS/PG-sponsored conference this weekend (no registration, just to come and have fun), and she said something about how the gas and electric lines are going to blow due to man-made disasters and shifting plates!  But she did seem intrigued when I said the presentations were "an analysis of pebbly loess in the dwarf pine plains" and "analysis of groundwater quality of Shelter Island".  My mom gets weird tracks to focus on sometimes, like when she got her new tiller, but I know she doesn't really believe this (I hope).  Usually if I buy her an apple fritter or some mulch she quiets down.


Haha I love hearing them!  I didn't even know there were anti-USGS conspiracy theories! There should be a Netflix documentary about this.


----------



## JayKay PE

Naaaaaaah.  Mom already gets involved with too many conspiracy theories I lost count, but once the weather gets better she starts planting flowers and doesn't go on the computer that much.  I think she did jump on the HAARP train for a bit, due to there being a lot of air traffic over our house from the Hamptons/the old Grumman facility being nearby, but she goes in conspiracy cycles.  I'm hoping my moving home will help with the family dynamic (it may require me to join weight watchers, but if it means she no longer has an unfounded rage against the USGS-machine, I'll suffer through it).


----------



## txjennah PE

It would be cool if I could open more than one Excel spreadsheet without my computer freezing up.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> It would be cool if I could open more than one Excel spreadsheet without my computer freezing up.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good morning spammers!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

“Good” and “morning” are both relative

But yes, good morning.


----------



## JayKay PE

Morning?  It's almost noon and I need to eat lunch!  CARROT SOUP!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Good morning spammers!


Morning!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Salad...it’s what’s for lunch. 

The other lunch eat.


----------



## JayKay PE

Salad is upsetting and killed my family.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Salad is upsetting and killed my family.


Looks like its killing SNAPE too.

This sentence would not have been written by a healthy person.



SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> The other lunch eat.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Good lord. The salads are turning us into rabbits.


----------



## txjennah PE

Lol omg this is horrendous.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/04/10/she-went-hospital-an-infection-doctors-found-four-bees-living-her-eye-eating-her-tears/?utm_term=.5d3faae62890&amp;wpisrc=nl_most&amp;wpmm=1


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

FIVE IS RIGHT OUT


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Salad...it’s what’s for lunch. 

The other lunch eat.


----------



## GeoDude_PE

Feels good to  be on the other side of the fence this go around with the spam thread


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

WTH....did that post twice? My friggin connections goofy today.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Lol omg this is horrendous.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/04/10/she-went-hospital-an-infection-doctors-found-four-bees-living-her-eye-eating-her-tears/?utm_term=.5d3faae62890&amp;wpisrc=nl_most&amp;wpmm=1


Bees are in the eye of the beauty holder?


----------



## GeoDude_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Bees are in the eye of the beauty holder?


I refuse to click on that link.


----------



## NikR_PE

luckily all i need to know from that link is in the title.


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, question; how many times has everyone been stung at one time? I got stung 10 times in one sitting once.


----------



## JayKay PE

I accidentally rolled over a fire ant nest when I was little, but that's not bees?

Also, bee pic in article was not crazy.  I WANTED MORE PICS, GODDAMNIT.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Ok, question; how many times has everyone been stung at one time? I got stung 10 times in one sitting once.


Well, I do have two kids..so

oh, wait, your talking about bees


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Ok, question; how many times has everyone been stung at one time? I got stung 10 times in one sitting once.


I've never been stung! My brother and mom are both allergic to stings, so I run shamelessly when I see one.  I've warned all my field partners that if I open up a wellhead and see a wasp's nest, I'm going to run.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> I've never been stung! My brother and mom are both allergic to stings, so I run shamelessly when I see one.  I've warned all my field partners that if I open up a wellhead and see a wasp's nest, I'm going to run.


I’m not allergic but I think I have a phobia of them...wasps are particularly nasty.


----------



## NikR_PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Well, I do have two kids..so


Yup. Just happened to me yesterday.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> Yup. Just happened to me yesterday.


The two kids or the stinging?


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> The two kids or the stinging?


The stinging (well biting actually) happened yesterday. The kid happened a year ago


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> The stinging (well biting actually) happened yesterday. The kid happened a year ago


My oldest bit me two years ago; he’d been doing it to his momma constantly. I yelled in pain. He never did it again.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> My oldest bit me two years ago; he’d been doing it to his momma constantly. I yelled in pain. He never did it again.


i yelled too and he just laughed and ran away.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> i yelled too and he just laughed and ran away.


Maybe I’M the one that sounds like the brain.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Maybe I’M the one that sounds like the brain.


narf


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So who wants to hear me make another pun?


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> So who wants to hear me make another pun?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


>


Yeah, me neither.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Please continue spamming or I’ll be forced to use my pun gun.


----------



## JayKay PE

I have to figure out how to take apart an ikea bed.  And transport it.  But I don't want to hire movers if I can take it piece meal back to my parents.  Hmmmmmm.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Nothing an ol’ hacksaw can’t do.

I guess then the challenge will be putting it back together.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I have to figure out how to take apart an ikea bed.  And transport it.  But I don't want to hire movers if I can take it piece meal back to my parents.  Hmmmmmm.


Oh noooo once I successfully put anything together from Ikea, I never want to touch it ever again.  I get that you need to take it apart for moving though. Booo.


----------



## JayKay PE

Hahahahahaahahahaha, taking it apart is just putting it together in reverse!  I'm lucky because the bed is made of heavier duty stuff/don't have any of the push-to-connect wooden dowels, so it should be fairly straightforward once I start doing it.  I need to start slowly bringing things over to my parents this week, so it's not the weekend before I need to get out and I have shit everywhere.  I'm thinking a big donation to Big Brother/Big Sisters is in my future for the shit-load of paperback books I have that I was going to "sell".


----------



## NikR_PE

Should not be too bad. I had to do it when we moved couple times. But it helps to have saved the assembly instructions. Just save all the screws etc. nicely as they tend to misplace easily during transit.


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh yeah.  I've already moved the couch before/disassembly is doable, but I'm still hoping my landlord buys it off me so I don't have to deal with it.  Was hoping for the same with the bed, but, eh, I guess her daughter likes her old bed (which I totally understand).  Every time I move I never realize how much space I have in my car until I start putting stuff in the back seat.  My first car was a Solara (aka; the car with the most difficult backseat to get into), so I am still amazed by there being easily accessible space in my car/I still only throw shit in the front seat area or the trunk.


----------



## txjennah PE

Lol noooo my Ikea bookshelves are staying as they are for the rest of eternity.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

She’s dead, Jim


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh noooo once I successfully put anything together from Ikea, I never want to touch it ever again.  I get that you need to take it apart for moving though. Booo.


LadySquare has me assemble everything from Ikea, but I think she just tricks me into doing it. We'll start a project "together" and then 20 minutes later I'm like..."why am I doing this myself and why are you hanging out with the cats?" Shenanigans!

Only kidding, we've been broke for so long 80% of our stuff is Ikea so it's all very easy.


----------



## tpkjr2006

Its back... Im so excited.

@JayKay0914 lets discuss knickers theories again.....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Top


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

In other news, we finally have an Insomnia Cookies nearby (sort of, it's in Davis, CA). I haven't had it since I lived in Syracuse, so much for losing weight... @JayKay0914 Your pastry discussions don't help either!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LadySquare has been going to town buying stuff from Wayfair. Finally got a non-Ikea bed with an actual headboard. So this is what adulting looks like...


----------



## JayKay PE

tpkjr2006 said:


> @JayKay0914 lets discuss knickers theories again.....


Too busy researching the lineage/breeding stock of Big Jake, the world's biggest horse.  You know he was sticked at a little over 20-hands?  Amazing!

@squaretaper PE INSOMNIA COOKIES ARE THE BEST.  I loved ordering a duo (I LOVE THAT ICE COLD MILK).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just made a black sesame crepe cake. Looks ugly, but if you like black sesame, it's legit.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Ok, question; how many times has everyone been stung at one time? I got stung 10 times in one sitting once.


Twice.  On my wrist.  It hurt. Like a lot.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Twice.  On my wrist.  It hurt. Like a lot.


Twice. Back of my neck while gardening. My buddy had to pull them out. Then he got stung twice and I had to pull those out of him. What are friends for...

Meanwhile, SquareDoggo was just looking at us like we're crazy.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The amount of double posting on this thread

is too darn high


----------



## txjennah PE

Omg so I was in Word writing a report and it just started randomly deleting text....does this happen to you all? It happens to me every so often and it is just so weird.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It’s the freaking Russians, man...


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> It’s the freaking Russians, man...


It's a conspiracy...they don't want this report getting out...I'm on to them


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> The amount of double posting on this thread
> 
> is too darn high


If everyone is double posting. It's like no one is double posting!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> If everyone is double posting. It's like no one is double posting!


Word!


----------



## txjennah PE

But if we don't double post, there won't be enough spam for the April 2019 PE class to pass!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Pretty sure @matt267 PE changed the rules when he said, and I quote, “who needs rules, anyway?” A couple pages ago...


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam, spam, spam, spam, spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Pretty sure @matt267 PE changed the rules when he said, and I quote, “who needs rules, anyway?” A couple pages ago...


@matt267 PE would NEVER do something like that.  He abides by all rules at all times.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> @matt267 PE would NEVER do something like that.  He abides by all rules at all times.


Except that the specific post i’m Referring to was followed by a consecutive post.


----------



## akwooly

what a wonderful afternoon.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Pretty sure @matt267 PE changed the rules when he said, and I quote, “who needs rules, anyway?” A couple pages ago...


Concur! spam spam spam!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ahhhhhh yaaaasssssss


----------



## akwooly

wait, who gave matty the power to change the rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

akwooly said:


> wait, who gave matty the power to change the rules?


His power comes from within.


----------



## txjennah PE

Why is there an Insomnia Cookie in every other city in Texas except the one I live in?  They have one in Huntsville, I tell you. HUNTSVILLE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Why is there an Insomnia Cookie in every other city in Texas except the one I live in?  They have one in Huntsville, I tell you. HUNTSVILLE


Perhaps your city just gets better sleep.


----------



## akwooly

what is insomnia cookie?!?!?!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

akwooly said:


> wait, who gave matty the power to change the rules?


Did anyone say that he couldn't change the rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Did anyone say that he couldn't change the rules?


There was no specific rule against Matt, or anyone, arbitrarily changing the rules.


----------



## akwooly

matty is not allowed to do anything with out NJmike approval.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

akwooly said:


> matty is not allowed to do anything with out NJmike approval.


Reference or it didn’t happen.


----------



## txjennah PE

akwooly said:


> what is insomnia cookie?!?!?!


They deliver cookies to your house until 3 AM, this wasn't a service I realized I needed in my life until now.

Although, I would probably go into debt and gain 200 lbs, so maybe it's best that there's not one here.


----------



## akwooly

oh my, i need insomnia cookie here.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> They deliver cookies to your house until 3 AM, this wasn't a service I realized I needed in my life until now.
> 
> Although, I would probably go into debt and gain 200 lbs, so maybe it's best that there's not one here.


I just realized there’s a few in my state too zomg


----------



## Road Guy

Sup?


----------



## akwooly

insomnia cookies.  would think that would go well with all the weed in CO

Edit:  looks like they have made it to CO!


----------



## Slay the P.E.

Let me tell you how getting to 15k posts is related to the results release date:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## Road Guy

Who knew Walter white was on Baywatch?


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> matty is not allowed to do anything with out NJmike approval.


False bear man. Try again.


----------



## Dr. Barber

Lord Hotcakes wishes to spam


----------



## Road Guy

Is 10mg a decent amount for an edible?


----------



## akwooly

Try it and see RG!


----------



## Slay the P.E.

I know how this spam thread influences the release date


----------



## Road Guy

How long does this take?


----------



## akwooly

Nothing yet?  Better eat some more! Lololol


----------



## Road Guy

Kind of like weird pressure in my head


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> Kind of like weird pressure in my head


Give us a scale of 1 to after PE exam for how much your head is throbbing rn


----------



## Master slacker

asdfasfawertaet


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Coffee!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

fgdhdgtyrjtrkj

edit: YAY!  First ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yay!


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## 23and1

Are we there yet?


----------



## JHW 3d

So I finally got the antibiotics. Yay for 20th century inventions.


----------



## Master slacker

sefdgfgtrjh


----------



## 23and1

I feel tired

TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRED


----------



## JayKay PE

Got all the monthly reports out.  Now to work on an ISCO design...when I really want to be working on my DnD character.  T_T


----------



## preeb

Gamify it!


----------



## txjennah PE

Thhh I have a lot of meetings today and I just want to go home.


----------



## JayKay PE

The toaster oven in my office is possessed by the devil and it ruins everything the moment you turn your back on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> matty is not allowed to do anything with out NJmike approval.


agreed


----------



## Master slacker

frjngfgujk,g.li867r56sedxj nmszxjnjydjsrjdjnhrtye


----------



## JayKay PE

^^Need to reload?  I think if you turn it off/on you'll be better?


----------



## 23and1

Would this happen to be ... the top?

Nope...nope it is not...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ASCE tour today.  Woot.


----------



## Slay the P.E.

Spam sushi party tray


----------



## NikR_PE

eww


----------



## JayKay PE

YES.  Chinese for lunch instead of pizza tomorrow!  Minor office benefits!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Is this the spam thread?


----------



## P-E

JHW 3d said:


> So I finally got the antibiotics. Yay for 20th century inventions.


Syphilis?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Nope, chuck testa


----------



## JHW 3d

P-E said:


> Syphilis?


Yep! Open for business.


----------



## Slay the P.E.

'Till Spam do us part. Couple has SPAM-themed wedding

https://www.shared.com/this-couple-is-having-a-spam-themed-wedding/


----------



## P-E

Executive decision: I’m leaving early.  FTS


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oh lawdy


----------



## akwooly

not top


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Pot ton?


----------



## matt267 PE

I kinda miss having the time/energy to play video games.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Post


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> I kinda miss having the time/energy to play video games.


I just kinda miss having time and energy.


----------



## 23and1

much of this


----------



## txjennah PE

Ugh I haven't had a great day today. And someone told me in the bathroom that she could ~hear me walking from across the hall because I'm loud.~ RUDE.  SO WHAT IF I CLOMP LIKE A HORSE WHEN I WALK, DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Dr. Barber

s

p

a

m


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time is just a concept...that we all blindly follow. Especially this DST bs.


----------



## Master slacker

Ooooooooooooooooooooooomg... too much boudin..... Oooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhowowowowowowow


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Send me some!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Hello, spammers.


----------



## Master slacker

After the amount I put down, I don't want to think of boudin for at least a few hours.  Some were crawfish based.  :suicide1:


----------



## NikR_PE

You need all that to recover from mardi gras


----------



## Dr. Barber

S

P

A

M


----------



## akwooly

bone broth


----------



## Master slacker

djmyriklt7yrr76


----------



## preeb

Master slacker said:


> djmyriklt7yrr76


Is this a captcha?


----------



## NikR_PE

here is the next step


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## Master slacker

beef jerky time!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hello, world!


----------



## 23and1

MOAR!


----------



## Master slacker

ukfsetydrwseazt


----------



## preeb

*mild explosion from CAPTCHA*


----------



## JayKay PE

Captcha?  Just pay the $20-something and get all the secret forums.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Holy smackeronies, spammers. I leave for 24 hours and things get weird.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Woohoo! Got barley wine waiting for me at home.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Couldn't wait for the current batch of homebrew to finish, too impatient and today was a long day.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, why do people insist on having conference calls, on a cell phone, on speakerphone, and the cell phone is old so the mic doesn't work well, in a cubicle pod with 5 other people?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oh shoot, first triple post


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@ChebyshevII_PE I aim high. It's the American way.


----------



## P-E

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Oh shoot, first triple post


shhh maybe no one will notice.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Oh shoot, first triple post


:banhim:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just trying to do my part for the class of April 2019...in service of the greater good.


----------



## P-E

squaretaper PE said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE I am high. It's the American way.


Fxt


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@P-E I was waiting for the peanut gallery to chime in!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Employee Appreciation Week massages today.  I'd feel more appreciated with an hour... but 10 minutes will do I guess.


----------



## Master slacker

jydrukftyuklytdrte


----------



## P-E

vhab49_PE said:


> Employee Appreciation Week massages today.  I'd feel more appreciated with an hour... but 10 minutes will do I guess.


I know a great spa in Florida.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Employee Appreciation Week massages today.  I'd feel more appreciated with an hour... but 10 minutes will do I guess.


Wow! Neat perk!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Employee Appreciation Week massages today.  I'd feel more appreciated with an hour... but 10 minutes will do I guess.


Is nearlyfullgrownHab still learning violin? I'm restarting lessons next week. I took almost a year break due to PE, house buying, and new jobbing.

Also, SPAM.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Is nearlyfullgrownHab still learning violin? I'm restarting lessons next week. I took almost a year break due to PE, house buying, and new jobbing.
> 
> Also, SPAM.


No, he has moved on to a different unit, he's halfway though the semester and I still don't know exactly what that class is.   Still playing Cello though.  He REALLLLLLLY wants to learn the harp, but mom is not feeling the added expense of a second instrument (and not a cheap one at that) and private lessons, since harp is not taught at the schools.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> No, he has moved on to a different unit, he's halfway though the semester and I still don't know exactly what that class is.   Still playing Cello though.  He REALLLLLLLY wants to learn the harp, but mom is not feeling the added expense of a second instrument (and not a cheap one at that) and private lessons, since harp is not taught at the schools.


Holy crap, what a renaissance man!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Is nearlyfullgrownHab still learning violin? I'm restarting lessons next week. I took almost a year break due to PE, house buying, and new jobbing.
> 
> Also, SPAM.


Also in other nearlyfullgrownHab news, he only has 3 inches to go before he is as tall as me. Sigh.  And I am not short.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

At this rate, the results won't come out for another 145 days. Step it up noobs


----------



## adavi248

SPAMMMMMMMM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> At this rate, the results won't come out for another 145 days. Step it up noobs


See? This is exactly what I'm doing to do. What with my triple posting and all...


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Time to take some candy from the receptionist's welcome candy bowl and not feel judged for doing so yaaasssss


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Time to take some candy from the receptionist's welcome candy bowl and not feel judged for doing so yaaasssss


What kind of loot is available?


----------



## leggo PE

Still at work. Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Same! But, new job is 100% better than previous.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@leggo PE Your whirly amusement park ride thingy is gone!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It’s peanut butter jelly time


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> @leggo PE Your whirly amusement park ride thingy is gone!


Yep I know, I'm not sure what happened. It disappeared a few weeks ago and I barely recognize myself any more.


----------



## leggo PE

Also, congrats on the new job!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

She just goes by “L” now. Like the detective from Death Note


----------



## akwooly

everyone should still be at work, it is only 3 pm


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Silly Alaskans, time is for the inland US


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> She just goes by “L” now. Like the detective from Death Note


Says you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Says you.


I thought you’d be appreciative since L is a badass genius


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm still at work, 6 pm here sad face.  But will be sneaking out soon.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sneeeeeek


----------



## SacMe24

It's almost 5PM on the west coast post.... :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm still at work, 6 pm here sad face.  But will be sneaking out soon.


You have to sneak out of work at 6 pm?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

A whole hour without a post on the spam thread is UNACCEPTABLE


----------



## P-E

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> A whole hour without a post on the spam thread is UNACCEPTABLE


Here you go.


----------



## Road Guy

Sup


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ugh I haven't had a great day today. And someone told me in the bathroom that she could ~hear me walking from across the hall because I'm loud.~ RUDE.  SO WHAT IF I CLOMP LIKE A HORSE WHEN I WALK, DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Slay the P.E.




----------



## akwooly

Up in this


----------



## adavi248

FRIYAY!


----------



## Slay the P.E.

Vote for Pedro


----------



## adavi248




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Don’t be jealous that I’ve been chatting online with babes all day


----------



## Slay the P.E.

If coach woulda put me in 4th quarter we would’ve been state champions. No doubt.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Blah!


Humblug!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And speaking of, what do you get when you throw a bomb into the middle of a kitchen in France?

Linoleum Blownapart!


----------



## akwooly

Out


----------



## Master slacker

Morning!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Morning, send me some boudin please! It’s just OK here, I miss the good stuff.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## matt267 PE

bitches be like:


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Road Guy

Smart cars.....


----------



## 23and1

Happy Friday!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Road Guy said:


> Smart cars.....


Stooopid drivers.


----------



## JayKay PE

Morale is low in the office.  Like, weird vibe all around.  And it's Lent still, so I can't even order what I really wanted from the Chinese food place today. T_T


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning, spammers!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I ate a donut and I feel gross.  But it was yummy.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> You have to sneak out of work at 6 pm?


Oh no, haha, there's one senior level guy I work with who works vampire hours and showed up at 5 pm asking all these questions about a deliverable we're working on.


----------



## NikR_PE

donut tempt us to get one by saying that.


----------



## preeb

I had a retirement cake today.

I've still got 30 years to go tho...


----------



## NikR_PE

congrats on early retirement and living the dream


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> donut tempt us to get one by saying that.


Hey, that’s my line.


----------



## NikR_PE

too slow


----------



## matt267 PE

preeb said:


> I had a retirement cake today.
> 
> I've still got 30 years to go tho...


2045 is my target retirement year. Seems like a really long time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> 2045 is my target retirement year. Seems like a really long time.


As a millennial, I can safely say that retirement is not looking good for me, period


----------



## JayKay PE

As a millennial, I was terrified when Vanguard said that I'm slightly off-track.  They needed to reassure me that 'slightly off-track' is extremely good for my age/portfolio, but I still don't believe them.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> I had a retirement cake today.
> 
> I've still got 30 years to go tho...


Are you sure it didn’t say, “congrats on being tired?”


----------



## preeb

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Are you sure it didn’t say, “congrats on being tired?”


I'd be 90% cake if I had one every time I was tired.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nah, it was for two people who are retiring next week.


----------



## JayKay PE

preeb said:


> I'd be 90% cake if I had one every time I was tired.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Nah, it was for two people who are retiring next week.


Was it a 're-tired' cake.  You know, the cake you eat after you've woken up and you're 're-tired' and you need more sleep?


----------



## 23and1

Slime


----------



## Master slacker

sdfvszfdgsdfghdjfkiyukluti


----------



## 23and1

JayKay0914 said:


> Was it a 're-tired' cake.  You know, the cake you eat after you've woken up and you're 're-tired' and you need more sleep?


Don't know if it was, but now I want some...

'Cause I'm tired


----------



## akwooly

up in here


----------



## 23and1

down in there


----------



## JayKay PE

Sometimes, I wish I was friends with Flavor Flav.


----------



## 23and1

Clockwork Wok Clerk


----------



## preeb

Spammy McSpamface


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> As a millennial, I was terrified when Vanguard said that I'm slightly off-track.  They needed to reassure me that 'slightly off-track' is extremely good for my age/portfolio, but I still don't believe them.


As an elder millennial, my retirement plan is growing in my backyard.

Only kidding, nothing out there but the entirely wrong kinds of weeds: goatheads, stupid blackberry bushes (die!), and thistle.


----------



## 23and1

squaretaper PE said:


> As an elder millennial, my retirement plan is growing in my backyard.
> 
> Only kidding, nothing out there but the entirely wrong kinds of weeds: goatheads, stupid blackberry bushes (die!), and thistle.


Are the blackberries good?


----------



## preeb

As a millenial, I don't know what my next financial goal is. I may be having a quarter-life/mid-life crisis.


----------



## adavi248

As a millenial, ive spent my entire retirement on avocado toast.


----------



## 23and1

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...avocado toast!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

23and1 said:


> Are the blackberries good?


Fruit: good.

Actual fruit bush with thorns: Evil.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

For those who don't know, blackberries are pretty hard to get rid of and when they take over, they mean business.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Sometimes, I wish I was friends with Flavor Flav.


Flavor town?


----------



## JayKay PE

preeb said:


> As a millenial, I don't know what my next financial goal is. I may be having a quarter-life/mid-life crisis.


I'm going through one right now.  All the EB girls know about my current mental breakdown.  Very fun.  Much wow.

@ChebyshevII_PE IF ONLY I WAS FRIENDS WITH MR FLAVORTOWN HIMSELF GUY FIERI I WOULD WANT FOR NOTHING.

*of course my top post is about Guy Fieri and my mid-life crisis.  Would it be any other way?


----------



## preeb

I haven't had the full breakdown yet, I'm just kind of in a state of lull. There are many things I want to do, but choosing is hard. Doing nothing is easier.

Er, I mean spam spam spam spam


----------



## leggo PE

Seriously, has this thread even been hot yet?


----------



## preeb

leggo PE said:


> Seriously, has this thread even been hot yet?


No, but it has been Fieri


----------



## akwooly

Fieri = good


----------



## 23and1

whats up spam?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM-A-LAMA-DING-DONG


----------



## preeb

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM-A-LAMA-DING-DONG


I'M A SPAM-MAN!


----------



## akwooly

today is friday


----------



## JayKay PE

I gots no white rice with my order.  I am bereft.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I gots no white rice with my order.  I am bereft.


In my family, if there's no rice, it's not a valid meal.


----------



## 23and1

We are about 79 pages short for this week


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Time to formally allow double posting? @NJmike PE


----------



## 23and1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Time to formally allow double posting? @NJmike PE


That would certainly be nice


----------



## matt267 PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Time to formally allow double posting? @NJmike PE


just do it.


----------



## akwooly

guest_matt267 PE


----------



## 23and1

matt likes spam


----------



## preeb

spam is salty


----------



## 23and1

Salty is good  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

WAKE UP


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

GRAB A BRUSH AND PUT A LITTLE MAKEUP


----------



## preeb

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> WAKE UP


:th_rockon:



ChebyshevII_PE said:


> GRAB A BRUSH AND PUT A LITTLE MAKEUP


Ok, that went slightly different than I expected (was thinking more RATM than SOAD)


----------



## preeb

Wham-bam-double-spam


----------



## Master slacker

meh


----------



## preeb

hem


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Too many cracklins have been eaten!

Ooooh! TOP!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ooh! Lucky!


----------



## JayKay PE

Is it bad that I have a shit-ton of work to do, and should probably stay late, but I really, really, really, want to leave at 4pm?


----------



## txjennah PE

I recently took over as PM for a project that was a total sinking ship when it came into my possession.  So we're already overbudget and I can't charge any more time to the project if I ~want my PM metrics to look good~ even though it was already about overbudget when I received. YAYYY CONSULTING WORKING FOR FREEEEEEEEEE


----------



## JayKay PE

^^That's my life!  That's my life since I started here!  I've been taking over dying projects, that aren't on track, and bringing them back!  And then my OM was kinda scolding me for having an 82% yearly UT WHEN I HAD RECENTLY GONE ON A 1.5 WEEK NON-BILL VACATION


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> ^^That's my life!  That's my life since I started here!  I've been taking over dying projects, that aren't on track, and bringing them back!  And then my OM was kinda scolding me for having an 82% yearly UT WHEN I HAD RECENTLY GONE ON A 1.5 WEEK NON-BILL VACATION


Ughhh utilization.  I hate that pressure.  I love my job 95% of the time, but sometimes I just want to leave consulting and sell my shitty crafts on Etsy.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ughhh utilization.  I hate that pressure.  I love my job 95% of the time, but sometimes I just want to leave consulting and sell my shitty crafts on Etsy.


Tru dat.  Consulting kinda kills me.  Not going to lie, if I didn't have so many college loans requiring me to stay in consulting for the money, I would def go back into banking and become a teller.  Or try to work at a farm.  Cattle farm.  Be a ranch hand.  Or make dinner for the boys.


----------



## JayKay PE

Nobody is spamming.  So I'm going to have to double post.

Please ban me.


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Time to formally allow double posting? @NJmike PE


----------



## preeb

Home is where the spam is


----------



## NJmike PE

leggo PE said:


> Seriously, has this thread even been hot yet?


I'm sorry I can hear you w/o your Av


----------



## adavi248

bout to pick some spam up on the way home.


----------



## akwooly

lunch.


----------



## 23and1

The breeze has been shot.

I repeat, the breeze has been shot.

That is all.


----------



## Road Guy

lunch margaritas!


----------



## Road Guy

also FTS..


----------



## akwooly

i concur, FTS here comes the weekend!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Why do doctors hate chiropractors?

Serious question.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Why do doctors hate chiropractors?
> 
> Serious question.


Quack practitioners who somehow got licensed for cracking people?  Can get the same results throwing myself over an overturned barrel.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Quack practitioners who somehow got licensed for cracking people?  Can get the same results throwing myself over an overturned barrel.


Simpson’s, much?


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Simpson’s, much?


Nope.  Bucking horse who was terrified of gates.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

23and1 said:


> The breeze has been shot.
> 
> I repeat, the breeze has been shot.
> 
> That is all.


Futility, thy name is @23and1


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Nope.  Bucking horse who was terrified of gates.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I get to put on a fancy dress and go to a "black tie" event tonight.  Note: said fancy dress is NOT that formal, but I had it in my closet and it fits, so win.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I get to put on a fancy dress and go to a "black tie" event tonight.  Note: said fancy dress is NOT that formal, but I had it in my closet and it fits, so win.


Just don’t forget the black tie.


----------



## leggo PE

NJmike PE said:


> I'm sorry I can hear you w/o your Av


Is this better?


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Is this better?


Pretzel goddess.  Yes.  Perfect.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Is this better?


Now every time I see @leggo PE‘s picture I’m going to get hungry.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Nom nom nom nom nom pretzels


----------



## leggo PE

Seriously, what is up with the the spam this time around? The past few cycles have been pretty abysmal.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hey, I’ve been trying, here. What do I look like, chopped spam?


----------



## JayKay PE

Eh, there is no push.  Whipper-snappers don't know they need to spam to get their PE.  (aka; JK is too lazy to figure out how to change her username, so she'll spam like she didn't pass)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Like I keep saying, I didn't pass until I spammed my tail off. Class of April 2018 woohoo!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm saving the +P spam for October though. That's when it counts for me.


----------



## preeb

TIME TO GO HOME WEEEE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Tonight will prolly be late for me


----------



## leggo PE

I'm trying to convince my friend to go to a baseball game with me tomorrow. Sweet giveaway happening. Shouldn't be too hard a sell.


----------



## adavi248

STOP!!!! Whiskey time!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Slow spam.


----------



## akwooly

JayKay0914 said:


> Quack practitioners who somehow got licensed for cracking people?  Can get the same results throwing myself over an overturned barrel.


there are some bad chiropractors out there and there are some bad MDs out there with me, my MD wanted to write me a prescription for pain in my back.  I went to a chiro and they did more than just crack my back, they worked with my movement patterns and worked stretches etc that worked better than meds, but i have to do my core/back exercises and stretches everyday for it to not act up.  i also ended up going to a OMT and he did some kind of voodoo with trigger points or something and that actually worked the best.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pretzels are always the answer


----------



## akwooly

gluten paradise


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I love gluten.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

15 minutes to quitting time.


----------



## P-E

Already having a beer


----------



## akwooly

in like a hour PE me too.


----------



## P-E

Going with light session ales tonight.


----------



## akwooly

I’m thinking blonde.


----------



## txjennah PE

Still at work at 7:15 like a loser spam.


----------



## NikR_PE

hah. "worked" from home today.


----------



## adavi248

can i get a suh whoop?!?!


----------



## akwooly

Wtf


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Just now leaving...


----------



## akwooly

Oh I’m sorry dancing mega man


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Well I can’t “bear” your avatar.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## akwooly

Lol. Those squirrels are high.


----------



## JHW 3d

We need more  :bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

rlyflag:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

WEEKEND SPAMMING!!!! I'M THE LONELIEST SPAMMER!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

saturday spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DANGIT


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

The daily spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> The daily spam


That should be the new name of CNN, Fox, and basically any major news media company.


----------



## adavi248

Corona's and video games!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

adavi248 said:


> Corona's and video games!


PC, console?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> PC, console?


I’m gonna guess atari


----------



## Dr. Barber

Intellivision


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yasssss


----------



## Dr. Barber

S

P

A

Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

> 5 minutes ago, Dr. Barber said:
> 
> S
> 
> P
> 
> A
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmm



I would nom this all the time


----------



## matt267 PE

Dr. Barber said:


> Intellivision
> 
> View attachment 12792
> 
> 
> View attachment 12793


Good memories right there.


----------



## Dr. Barber

matt267 PE said:


> Good memories right there.


Indeed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So there’s a huge argument about whether or not pineapple should be put on pizza, but WHY IS NO ONE TALKING ABOUT SWEDISH PIZZA? There’s BANANAS on there for crying out loud!


----------



## Master slacker

sdfsfdhs


----------



## P-E

Well said


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hacuna Matata


----------



## Dr. Barber

Peppermint Larry is not happy with the spam rate. Doubtful we’ll get to  6k.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Bleh


----------



## Dr. Barber

Dock hag spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok there, flapjacks


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday funday spam!


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spamley Cup Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

“Hooray, no spam here!”

-Gmail


----------



## adavi248

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> PC, console?


Yeah man! Mostly play R6, or madden. lol Wbu?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

lms to help me get to 100 rep


----------



## Dr. Barber

Hail Nimrod.

Praise Bojangles.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ohr ma gorsh, sporm


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spammity Spam


----------



## akwooly

Sunday funday what is everyone up to? Did you make the weekend count?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I did this year’s and last year’s spring cleaning. So many leaves.

PE exam, never again...


----------



## Dr. Barber

Last-minute tax prep spam


----------



## P-E

akwooly said:


> Sunday funday what is everyone up to? Did you make the weekend count?


I’m having a couple beers.   Taking tomorrow off to watch the marathon.


----------



## Dr. Barber




----------



## NJmike PE

only 620 posts?!?!?!? Lets go people


----------



## Master slacker

ghfkgtuykli


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I speak some spammish


----------



## JayKay PE

I ate too much this weekend, and didn't have time to finish my work.  UGH


----------



## ashmur90

Watched Game of Thrones last night. So glad it came after the exam.


----------



## Master slacker

ftyyrtdsetret


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> ftyyrtdsetret


dfdasfdasfdas


----------



## preeb

Top of the spamming to ya!


----------



## ashmur90

agtyghfaghadsfd

How I feel this morning at work.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> only 620 posts?!?!?!? Lets go people


^^^ spam it up, invite yo friends, invite yo momma, yo daddy, yo kids, yo enemies even


----------



## NJmike PE

@Baconator says results are coming


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM


----------



## ashmur90

fun fact: I've never had spam before.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

OMG I PASSEED

gas


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

akwooly said:


> Did you make the weekend count?


We added a new member to our family, so yes. A little German Shepherd puppy. DD has been sleeping by him since we brought him home Friday. I swear she loves animals more than people.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good morning spammers!


----------



## JayKay PE

Update on work: Random contractor thinks we are signing drawings/edits to building design when we said vapor barrier is not part of remedial design.  Is getting all pissy when we replied we are only associated with the remedial documentation/submittals and that we wouldn't be signing/stamping anything. 

Why is this my life?  T_T


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, double post, I need more coffee, but I don't want coffee?  And my stomach hurts, but I have a training session tonight.  UGH.  I hate working out.  Can't I just be a 600-lb woman and not care?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

life is what you make it, change it if you hate it enough.


----------



## JayKay PE

Yup!  Attempting that right now by applying to @vee043324 company.  Hopefully I get a call-back/interview.  I think it's just the NYC area.  Everyone is very cutthroat here and I need something that is a little more, not laid back, but maybe understanding?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Monday spam


----------



## preeb

I hope we get to 1K at least


----------



## JayKay PE

preeb said:


> I hope we get to 1K at least


Not looking likely, but that just means everyone who sat the test won't get their results.  Direct correlation to the speed of results to the amount of spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I mean, SPAM-A-LAMA-DING-DONG.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Monday triple post!

LadySquare and I did the 23andme, just for fun. Results were...as expected.


----------



## preeb

SIR SPAMALOT APPROVES


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

How is it that we haven't even reached 1k?


----------



## NikR_PE

Serious question. What is the motivation for the 23andme test? I never could see what I would gain.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Honestly, it was just for fun and we had a coupon. I was more curious about their metrics/data set for people of non-European descent. That's about it though.

Edit: Holy smackaronies, first ToP post wooooo!!!! :bananalama:


----------



## NikR_PE

What was your conclusion about the data set?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m in ur forum

spamming ur threads


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> We added a new member to our family, so yes. A little German Shepherd puppy. DD has been sleeping by him since we brought him home Friday. I swear she loves animals more than people.


Well, most dogs are better than most people.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> Well, most dogs are better than most people.


Reindeers are better than people


----------



## preeb

Humans just kinda suck


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doing an 8 week challenge.  Eating right is no fun. SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> Humans just kinda suck


Yeah, those darn hu-mahns

no respect for the ferengi rules of acquisition


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Doing an 8 week challenge.  Eating right is no fun. SPAM.


Something tells me spam is not a good thing to include in your 8-week challenge


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Something tells me spam is not a good thing to include in your 8-week challenge


It is not.  Not that it was a part of my daily diet before though, so not missing much there.  Unfortunately candy is also not on my good foods list.


----------



## preeb

What about candied spam? Brown sugar on spam?

(A quick google search reveals that recipes for this exist...)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> What about candied spam? Brown sugar on spam?
> 
> (A quick google search reveals that recipes for this exist...)


That sounds equally gross and delicious at the same time


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It is not.  Not that it was a part of my daily diet before though, so not missing much there.  Unfortunately candy is also not on my good foods list.


Almond cloud cookies don't have calories.  Because they're clouds.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR said:


> What was your conclusion about the data set?


Meh, it's still tailored for people of European descent. Which is great for LadySquare, but I didn't get too much info I didn't already know.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Doing an 8 week challenge.  Eating right is no fun. SPAM.


We do a "biggest loser" challenge at work open to all departments. It's pretty fun. $10 buy in and 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place shares the pot. And in Engineering, we do our own unsanctioned loser challenge as well. The group is pretty health conscious overall, so I feel like it's a pretty good influence. Except on Fridays. We all usually go out for lunch and have yummy ethnic fare to undo all the work! :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Almond cloud cookies﻿ don't have calories.  Because they're clouds.


Almond cloud cookies are so bomb. But 100% pure danger.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Almond cloud cookies are so bomb. But 100% pure danger.


I was planning on making some tonight for a co-worker who is lactose intolerant.  Very excited to use up all that almond paste I bought!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I was planning on making some tonight for a co-worker who is lactose intolerant.  Very excited to use u﻿﻿p all that almond paste I bought!


Have you ever made almond tofu? I grew up eating it, but too lazy to make it.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Have you ever made almond tofu? I grew up eating it, but too lazy to make it.


Nope!  I'm sensitive to soy, so I've always tried to stay away from tofu in general.  I never knew almond tofu was a thing?  My family grew up on a very 'upstate NY' diet- aka; steak, some type of vegetable, and a potato.  Now I want look up this recipe...except JK can't cook.  She can only bake!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Nope!  I'm sensitive to soy, so I've always tried to stay away from tofu in general.  I never knew almond tofu was a thing?  My family grew up on a very 'upstate NY' diet- aka; steak, some type of vegetable, and a potato.  Now I want look up this recipe...except JK can't cook.  She can only bake!


It's not soy! It's almond! It's only called "tofu" because of its look/texture. But it's a great light dessert. A good plan B is black sesame dumplings. So flippin' good.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Squaretaper can only cook. If it has sugar in it, I don't know how to deal with it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LadySquare, bless her heart, was not trained in the culinary arts. I'm just a fat kid at heart so I take gastronomy seriously.


----------



## JayKay PE

Yeah, In only know how to bake.  For some reason, the ratio of wet:dry and the additional/reduction of extracts and flavors works really easy for me if it is something that needs to be baked.  But ask me to cook chicken and I have to google like 18 recipes to make sure I am doing it correctly.  Mama JK is able to look in the fridge, find things that don't look appetizing, and generate a meal for 10+ people.  I am really jealous.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok real talk: I loaned one fermenter to a buddy, so now I have to choose only one recipe. Should I do 5 gal. of a bourbon barrel stout that needs to condition for months? Or, a quick and dirty hefeweizen I can drink in a few weeks for the typical Sacramento summer?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Steamed hams. It’s an Albany expression (not Utica)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Mama JK is able to look in the fridge, find things that don't look appetizing, and generate a meal for 10+ people.


MamaJK is my spirit animal. Those are my favorite kinds of gatherings when there's a random confluence of a bunch of people who want to hang out, are in a good mood, and then arrive hungry. Love it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Steamed hams. It’s an Albany expression (not Utica)


Dang! @ChebyshevII_PE is on the ball!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oh, almost forgot... :bananalama:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I get my booze from the store. Less work, and it’s ready now.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I love that we have a boom of fancy micro/nano/femto breweries around here. But if I hear the words "juicy" or "hazy" one more time...I'm going to lose it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Steamed hams. It’s an Albany expression (not Utica)


This would be a great venue name, depending on geography.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

“Juicy”, “haaaaazzyy”


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*loses it*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

*steamed hams*


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait, what?  You call your alcohol juicy?  I don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Wait, what?  You call your alcohol juicy?  I don't know how I feel about that.


Wouldn’t that be a way to describe wine?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Wait, what?  You call your alcohol juicy?  I don't know how I feel about that.


https://www.beervanablog.com/beervana/2018/4/9/juicy-and-hazy-the-vague-new-terms-at-the-center-of-beer


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Wouldn’t that be a way to describe wine?


This guy...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> This guy...


Sorry, I just never realized how much fun spamming can be. All of my wisecracks, puns, and nonsensical material are allowable!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I think you knew exactly what you were in for.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Seriously though, I lurked for several failing exam cycles. Then spammed and passed. _Post hoc ergo propter hoc._


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> I think you knew exactly what you were in for.


I’m not a troll, I swear!


----------



## blybrook PE

You must spam this thread and get it to 15k before the results come in.

That is the rule of the board!

It used to be a 10k, then the results took longer than expected, so it was expanded to a 15k. Can this thread actually get to 15K?


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Wouldn’t that be a way to describe wine?


I think I would ralph if I grabbed something and they said it was "juicy".  Hell, give me a dry, steel-casked Riesling any day.  Just don't describe it as juicy.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, please ignore all my spelling corrections.  Because JK is an idiot and can't spell.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Also, please ignore all my spelling corrections.  Because JK is an idiot and can't spell.


Orthography is not a prerequisite for participation here. You are cleared for takeoff.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m a troll, though. I have troll hair to prove it. I use spam gel to fix it every morning.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I’m a troll, though. I have troll hair to prove it. I use spam gel to fix it every morning.


What’s your bridge address?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I’m a troll, though. I have troll hair to prove it. I use spam gel to fix it every morning.


Eww...


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I’m a troll, though. I have troll hair to prove it. I use spam gel to fix it every morning.


I....doesn't this attract wild mammals?  Like raccoons?  Or bears?  DOES YOUR SPAM HAIR ATTRACT BEARS?&gt;[email protected][email protected]

*edit* WHY DO ALL MY TOP POSTS HAVE SOMETHING NONSENSICAL ABOUT IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I....doesn't this attract wild mammals?  Like raccoons?  Or bears?  DOES YOUR SPAM HAIR ATTRACT BEARS?&gt;[email protected][email protected]
> 
> *edit* WHY DO ALL MY TOP POSTS HAVE SOMETHING NONSENSICAL ABOUT IT


Fortunately nonsense isn’t illegal either.

Although it seems to not be very well-received when a dancing megaman posts it...


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Fortunately nonsense isn’t illegal either.
> 
> Although it seems to not be very well-received when a dancing megaman posts it...


Change it to cute kittens playing with yarn and you're gold.


----------



## preeb

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Fortunately nonsense isn’t illegal either.
> 
> Although it seems to not be very well-received when a dancing megaman posts it...


I think it fits your punny posting style.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Change it to cute kittens playing with yarn and you're gold.


I can’t change who I am...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> I think it fits your punny posting style.


To be fair, puns aren’t usually very well received either.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Fortunately nonsense isn’t illegal either.
> 
> Although it seems to not be very well-received when a dancing megaman posts it...


Rockman! Also: SPAM!


----------



## preeb

Spamman would be pretty gross

edit: but maybe a fun boss?


----------



## akwooly

i dig dancing mega man. he looks happy to be here.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

akwooly said:


> i dig dancing mega man. he looks happy to be here.


The selector of his avatar shares the sentiment!


----------



## Master slacker

NJmike PE said:


> dfdasfdasfdas


WERWERIJOFGBLEP!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> WERWERIJOFGBLEP!!!


Iecejxhebwkqow?


----------



## akwooly

Totally! slacker!


----------



## preeb

SUL SUL!


----------



## 23and1

Effin new week!

Happy Monday all!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

23and1 said:


> Effin new week!
> 
> Happy Monday all!


The words “happy” and “Monday” are abominable in the same sentence


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> The words “happy” and “Monday” are abominable in the same sentence


Unless you're with the band:


----------



## leggo PE

Howdy, spammers.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Howdy, spammers.


Hello, fellow Left Coaster.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Coasties!


----------



## leggo PE

Nice to see a little bit of spam action this morning. But come on everyone, we can all collectively do better.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Nice to see a little bit of spam action this morning. But come on everyone, we can all collectively do better.


We are the borg. You will be a-spam-ilated.


----------



## JayKay PE

I just bought a pair of sneakers and they cost $140.  I'm not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I just bought a pair of sneakers and they cost $140.  I'm not sure how I feel about this.


What brand did you end up getting?


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> What brand did you end up getting?


I got a pair of Nike epic react 2.  I wanted something that had good side support but would have a big enough base when I do my lifting.  I've never gotten "real" sneakers before, always sticking to cheap-o new balance, so I don't know how I feel about paying real money for real sneakers?  But I like that they have neon on the heel.  Who knows, maybe I'll run more with these?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I just bought a pair of sneakers and they cost $140.  I'm not sure how I feel about this.


@JayKay0914 Holy smackaronies! Are you a surgeon???

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> @JayKay0914 Holy smackaronies! Are you a surgeon???
> 
> Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


HAHAHAHAHAJHAHAHAGSYHQANNUIWCAS.  JK as a surgeon tickles me pink!  Nah, I just needed sneakers and I went to footlocker and pretty much told the girl, "I need sneakers.  For running and lifting."  I'm sure she grabbed the most expensive/newest ones, but I only buy sneakers once every midlife crisis, so it's a pretty much one-time purchase.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tennis shoes!!! Or in southern speak, tenny (or tinny) shoes.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAJHAHAHAGSYHQANNUIWCAS.  JK as a surgeon tickles me pink!  Nah, I just needed sneakers and I went to footlocker and pretty much told the girl, "I need sneakers.  For running and lifting."  I'm sure she grabbed the most expensive/newest ones, but I only buy sneakers once every midlife crisis, so it's a pretty much one-time purchase.


Not a bad call, as an 80s kid, I dig anything neon/loud.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

At the same time, as an unwilling double knee surgery victim/participant, nothing beats real running shoes (wide open budget) for actual running. Unless you're younger than 25, then run in whatever.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Not a bad call, as an 80s kid, I dig anything neon/loud.


I wish they had more neon, but it's almost tasteful?  Again, not sure how I feel about all this 'high performance' footwear.  I just want to be able to squat 200+ and not worry about my sneaker slipping.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m older than 25. I don’t run. I wear office type shoes, and steel toes. I guess I need to try running in steel toes in the event of an explosion.

Ah, who am I kidding, in the event of an explosion those heavy arsed f%^%%## won’t be on my feet. I’m running barefoot outta there.


----------



## preeb

I'm a cheapskate, so I get shoes at either Nordstrom Rack or Marshall's. It takes longer to find something that's in my size and comfortable. But hey, savings!

But sometimes time is money. So it's definitely easier to just have someone pick for you. I think if it's comfortable and does it's job, then it's money well spent.


----------



## preeb

Also relevant (Source: XKCD):


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I’m older than 25. I don’t run. I wear office type shoes, and steel toes. I guess I need to try running in steel toes in the event of an explosion.
> 
> Ah, who am I kidding, in the event of an explosion those heavy arsed f%^%%## won’t be on my feet. I’m running barefoot outta there.


I have a sweat pair of steel-toed cowboy boots.  Best investment ever.  No lacing and they're waterproof.  Plus they've got some sweet tooling.

@preeb All shoes with the weird toe-things scare me.  I almost ended a friendship when a friend wore them once to a casual gathering.  Just.  No. Toe socks = cute.  Toe shoes = molestor of some type of animal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I have a sweat pair of steel-toed cowboy boots.  Best investment ever.  No lacing and they're waterproof.  Plus they've got some sweet tooling.
> 
> @preeb All shoes with the weird toe-things scare me.  I almost ended a friendship when a friend wore them once to a casual gathering.  Just.  No. Toe socks = cute.  Toe shoes = molestor of some type of animal.


I'm quoting you on this! Not on EB, but IRL.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I’m older than 25. I don’t run. I wear office type shoes, and steel toes. I guess I need to try running in steel toes in the event of an explosion.
> 
> Ah, who am I kidding, in the event of an explosion those heavy arsed f%^%%## won’t be on my feet. I’m running barefoot outta there.


I imagine @SNAPE/SMOTT PE running in steel toes and just drop kicking though doors to get out.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Brooks are my jam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm team Saucony.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm quoting you on this! Not on EB, but IRL.


I love those sweaty steel-toed boots.  Because, again, JK cannot spell things correctly while dealing with three screens.  That's my excuse.  An here's the link, if you want awesome pull-on boots:

https://www.irishsetterboots.com/work-boots/womens/marshall-83222.html?cgid=work-women


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I love those sweaty steel-toed boots.  Because, again, JK cannot spell things correctly while dealing with three screens.  That's my excuse.  An here's the link, if you want awesome pull-on boots:
> 
> https://www.irishsetterboots.com/work-boots/womens/marshall-83222.html?cgid=work-women


Dang, the guy boots are never this cool!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mine are currently covered in arsenic-laden topsoil. Sweet.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The pull-on style is smart. In the oilfield, we like that style to kick off quickly in case you get chemicals in/through your boot.


----------



## JayKay PE

Yeah!  I've always had water-proof/high ankle style since I'm usually walking on crap that is semi-hazardous.  The pull-ons, though, are a life send!  Never realize I needed them until I had a bunch of job sites that I needed to drive to/back and forth, and I don't like driving in my boots since I can never really bend my ankles in them.  Plus it kept mud from getting into my hem.


----------



## akwooly

i run in NB minimus trail shoes.  i lift in Rogue Do-Wins or nike metcons. around the office it rotates from my dress shoes to Vans depending on my mood.  and sometimes redwing wellingtons.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

akwooly said:


> i run in NB minimus trail shoes.  i lift in Rogue Do-Wins or nike metcons. around the office it rotates from my dress shoes to Vans depending on my mood.  and sometimes redwing wellingtons.


Oh crap, he’s wearing the vans, everybody run...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

akwooly said:


> i run in NB minimus trail shoes.  i lift in Rogue Do-Wins or nike metcons. around the office it rotates from my dress shoes to Vans depending on my mood.  and sometimes redwing wellingtons.


My office is sort of a button shirt/khaki type office. I really want to wear Vans around the office...I might just do it anyway.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Oh crap, he’s wearing the vans, everybody run...


Be more serious if he was wearing the boots with the fur.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Those Rogue shoes look weird!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Lol not top


----------



## JayKay PE

Miscounted?  I'm disappoint. 

*Edit* HA.  HA HA HA HA HA.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Miscounted?  I'm disappoint.
> 
> *Edit* HA.  HA HA HA HA HA.


@JayKay0914 with the interception!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And the @ChebyshevII_PE is embarrassed!


----------



## preeb

*Curb your enthusiasm music plays*


----------



## JayKay PE

*stares into camera with confused Larry David expression*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You crazy kids. Also: SPAM.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are the results out yet?


----------



## akwooly

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Oh crap, he’s wearing the vans, everybody run...


you can run....and probably get away.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My results are out!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> My results are out!


My results are out, too! Thanks EB for the support!


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> WERWERIJOFGBLEP!!!


lsdfkdsfjklds?

_"KKLFKLDJF"_

adfsdsfkljfjdsfjklfjajfFADSKLFJ;LDFJ;LDJSKLFJKLJFKL!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NJmike PE said:


> lsdfkdsfjklds?
> 
> _"KKLFKLDJF"_
> 
> adfsdsfkljfjdsfjklfjajfFADSKLFJ;LDFJ;LDJSKLFJKLJFKL!


This is me when I got my mechanical keyboard.


----------



## preeb

*MX Blue typing noises intensify*


----------



## JayKay PE

Guys.  I don't know if anyone is following this, but Notre Dame is burning...and my heart is aching for everything that is gone.  Everything but the stone will be gone at the end of this and I just...It hurts to see something like that be gone so easily?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It’s sad.


----------



## preeb

JayKay0914 said:


> Guys.  I don't know if anyone is following this, but Notre Dame﻿ is burning...and my heart is aching for everything that is gone.  Everything but the stone will be gone at the end of this and I just...It hurts to see something like that be gone so easily?


Holy crap!!! That's crazy! Somehow I didn't think something like that could ever happen. I'm just happy I was able to see the building before it burned.


----------



## JayKay PE

preeb said:


> Holy crap!!! That's crazy! Somehow I didn't think something like that could ever happen. I'm just happy I was able to see the building before it burned.


I saw it last August, and I really wanted to take my mom there since she is a huge religious nut/wants to pilgrimage to a bunch of spots, and now...It's just gone.  I have photos, but it isn't the same as seeing it in person?  I'm hoping they can rebuild (I think a scientist recently did an imaging survey on the structure).  I want it to be rebuilt, but understand why it might not be.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sadness!


----------



## Dr. Barber

Even my atheist ass is sad about the ND fire. I saw it in 2005 and it’s beauty and majesty could not be denied.


----------



## Frustrated Engineer

Road Guy said:


> Who does #2 work for?


You show that turd who's boss!


----------



## preeb

Keep calm and spam on....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

That was a long moment of silence for ND... probably well-deserved.


----------



## Dr. Barber




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Afternoon spam.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Top!

Haha! @JayKay0914


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hello, my name is SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wow, still not even 1k.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

K

there, now you have one.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

If you'll notice. It was lowercase.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Come on Rockman, details!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

k


----------



## leggo PE

+1 Brooks


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

preeb said:


> *MX Blue typing noises intensify*


I'm partial to brown for an office setting. I like the feel of blue overall, but the brown is much, much more cubicle-neighbor-friendly.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> k


A true public servant.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

C’mon peeps, 1K by end of day! Let’s do this!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

1k by end of day!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Woohoo! Civil PE books just arrived! Let the suffering begin..


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

In other news, putting googly eyes on my Roomba was not a bad idea.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

But was it a GOOD idea?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> But was it a GOOD idea?


Putting googly eyes on anything is a good idea.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

1k by end of day!


----------



## Baconator

NJmike PE said:


> @Baconator says results are coming


Not at this rate.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> 1k by end of day!


1k by end of day!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> 1k by end of day!


1k by end of day!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Holy crap, @Baconator with the sniping!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> 1k by end of day!


1k by end of day!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> 1k by end of day!


1k by end of day!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Almost quittin' time.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

1k by end of day!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> 1k by end of day!


!yad fo dne yb k1


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

1k by end of day!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

1k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

1k by end of day!


----------



## adavi248

Do these people not know that if they dont spam they dont pass? Im only here for my green button.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

1k by end of day!


----------



## Road Guy

Lets


----------



## Road Guy

Do


----------



## Road Guy

The


----------



## Road Guy

Time


----------



## Road Guy

Warp


----------



## Road Guy

Again


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

How does it work?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Erm, I mean... 1k by end of day!


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey @NJmike PE, you gonna do something about the multiple double posts on this page?


----------



## Road Guy

Lets


----------



## Road Guy

It’s


----------



## Road Guy

Just


----------



## adavi248

SPAM!!!


----------



## Dr. Barber




----------



## Dean Agnostic

JayKay0914 said:


> Yup!  Attempting that right now by applying to @vee043324 company.  Hopefully I get a call-back/interview.  I think it's just the NYC area.  Everyone is very cutthroat here and I need something that is a little more, not laid back, but maybe understanding?


Good Luck!

cuttthroat?  Love it!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam sandwich


----------



## Road Guy

Cooked spam isn’t bad if you are camping


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Top!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> Cooked spam isn’t bad if you are camping


Darn, now I wanna go camping.


----------



## Dr. Barber




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And just like that, I’m no longer hungry.


----------



## Dr. Barber




----------



## Dr. Barber




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dr. Barber said:


> View attachment 12806


One does not simply misuse memes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Where's the petition to rename this forum to "Engineers, bored?"


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!

Let's go Mega Man!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yay!!!!!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

arty-smiley-048: Awwww YEEEEEeeeeeeeeahhhh!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

love the dancing mega man. Good vibes!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Look at my body, look at my body........

don't I look sexy, don't I look sexy, don't I look Sexy.....


----------



## Dean Agnostic




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Don't I look sexy, Don't I look sexy.......

Look but don't touch don't touch don't touch....

I Just came in here to dance...

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Don't I look sexy... :appl:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

No comment


----------



## Dean Agnostic




----------



## Dean Agnostic




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Only judge can God me


----------



## Dean Agnostic




----------



## JHW 3d

Good morning. You’re welcome.


----------



## JHW 3d




----------



## JHW 3d

//content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_bananalama.gif


----------



## 23and1

Top of the spam to erryone


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Top!
> 
> Haha! @JayKay0914


You have thoroughly put me in my place, good sir.  I am sorry for ever getting the top spot (though I have never tried, it always occurred organically, as noted by my posts always being stupid in nature when they are a top post).

Also, it's Tuesday, but I'm in the field on Thursday/Friday, so technically it's like a Thursday for office work that needs to get done ASAP.


----------



## ashmur90

spammity spam spam.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## preeb

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm partial to brown for an office setting. I like the feel of blue overall, but the brown is much, much more cubicle-neighbor-friendly.


I remember my first keyboard when I was a little preeb. It was beige and took a huge amount of space on my desk. It wasn't one of the famously clunky IBM Mechanical switch keyboards, it was a Dell AT101W with ALPS switches. I terrorized chatrooms (and my parents, in the other room) with its incessant, clacky fury.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JHW 3d said:


> //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_bananalama.gif


Top denied!


----------



## preeb

Top kek


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spammers, morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> ... my posts always being stupid in nature...


Shouldn't the spam post mostly be stupid in nature?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Shouldn't the spam post mostly be stupid in nature?


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Shouldn't the spam post mostly be stupid in nature?


I feel like you're trying to bring logic into a pie fight, which never works in my experience.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I feel like you're trying to bring logic into a pie fight, which never works in my experience.


It was more trying to reassure you that the nonsense that you are posting is not the exception to the rule.  And it just happens to be at the top.

Also: I have tried to reason with a kid (under 8ish) before, which also never works.


----------



## preeb

STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID

spam


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I feel like you're trying to bring logic into a pie fight, which never works in my experience.


mmmmm. pie.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

1k by end of day?


----------



## NikR_PE

sure. wire it to me


----------



## preeb

Smash that SPAM button! Let's get to 1K subscribers and I'll do a 1k SPAMmer special!


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Hey @NJmike PE, you gonna do something about the multiple double posts on this page?


yup. gonna pull the rules for now.

Spam away


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

....and still no spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

let's


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

go


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

to


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

the

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

1k by end of day?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Working.


----------



## preeb

Boop


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Still working. Kind of.


----------



## Master slacker

trghsrfhts


----------



## Master slacker

aserg


----------



## Master slacker

awsrg65u5646


----------



## Master slacker

ilil876r5e


----------



## Master slacker

jtdrhtm88763454ratg


----------



## Master slacker

fvbnjht6r7ui6r78iokmdxm


----------



## Master slacker

shfbdnmdxnsxrthy456y


----------



## Master slacker

beef jerky time


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

sfdgvsrtye4576ui


----------



## Master slacker

istanbul


----------



## Master slacker

Constantinople


----------



## Master slacker

turks


----------



## Master slacker

music


----------



## Master slacker

sfdvsngbsrty6


----------



## Master slacker

vsfgdhtrujyukkm


----------



## Master slacker

sdfvabstht56uy


----------



## Master slacker

saefdgbstrhkjr6788598


----------



## Master slacker

sfgvdsfsjnjyi76e65wsaz!

edit: ToP, biatches! :bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

sniffles


----------



## Master slacker

eu76riruklukfy


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> sniffles


*tissues*


----------



## Master slacker

waffle stomp


----------



## preeb

Oi!


----------



## Master slacker

tournament


----------



## Master slacker

dishwasher


----------



## Master slacker

syntax


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, I have so much shit due, and I may have dropped the ball, but I am def going to have to work at home afterhours to get this done and go to the events tonight/tomorrow night.


----------



## Master slacker

mustardplug


----------



## Master slacker

skankin' pickle


----------



## Master slacker

mighty mighty bosstones


----------



## Master slacker

save ferris


----------



## Master slacker

they might be giants


----------



## Master slacker

pass


----------



## Master slacker

thanks, janet.  now back to the studio


----------



## preeb

You truly are a master slacker, Ferris


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

No rules!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

No rules!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

No rules!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

No rules!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

No rules!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

No rules!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

No rules!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

No rules!


----------



## fyrfytr310

OMG!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

fyrfytr310 said:


> OMG!
> 
> View attachment 12809


Fake. It would say “pass”, not “passed


----------



## fyrfytr310

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Fake. It would say “pass”, not “passed


Really?  I just snipped from the dashboard, moved the PE exam name over the FE result.  They use different terms for each exam?


----------



## fyrfytr310

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Fake. It would say “pass”, not “passed


Original snip just for the record.


----------



## preeb

Someone else will have to answer that.


----------



## Master slacker

safgdehtr


----------



## Master slacker

preeb said:


> Someone else will have to answer that.


42


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

fyrfytr310 said:


> Original snip just for the record.
> 
> View attachment 12810


You just proved it was fake


----------



## preeb

Master slacker said:


> 42


FAKE NEWS


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

fyrfytr310 said:


> Original snip just for the record.
> 
> View attachment 12810


Also My phone says “pass” for me. I haven’t checked my computer. You could be right.


----------



## preeb

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Also My phone says “pass” for me. I haven’t checked my computer. You could be right.


It's weird, mine also says "pass" on my computer. Don't know why it would vary


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

fyrfytr310 said:


> Original snip just for the record.
> 
> View attachment 12810


Mine, for reference:


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Also My phone says “pass” for me. I haven’t checked my computer. You could be right.


My computer says PASS for both.


----------



## JayKay PE

ALL THIS COFFEE IS NOT HELPING ME FINISH MY REPORTS.  Quick, does someone have info on the leaching/mobility of PCE and TCE from sandy soils into groundwater?


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, I just went on NCEES, since I want to start getting a NCEES exam account/whatever thing together, and both mine say "Pass"


----------



## preeb

JayKay0914 said:


> ALL THIS COFFEE IS NOT HELPING ME FINISH MY REPORTS.  Quick, does someone have info on the leaching/mobility of PCE and TCE from sandy soils into groundwater?


IT WAS JESUS


----------



## NikR_PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> Original snip just for the record.
> 
> View attachment 12810


uh oh. looks like you only conditionally passed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> uh oh. looks like you only conditionally passed.


Le GASP! It’s a sign!!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

preeb said:


> IT WAS JESUS


I CANNOT SEND THAT TO THE STATE.  WE ALL KNOW THEY ARE GODLESS HEATHENS.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I CANNOT SEND THAT TO THE STATE.  WE ALL KNOW THEY ARE GODLESS HEATHENS.


Maybe if you ask nicely, Jesus will turn that coffee into wine and then you can do drunk engineering.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Maybe if you ask nicely, Jesus will turn that coffee into wine and then you can do drunk engineering.


I don't do engineering.  I am a solely-writing engineer.  Which means my life sucks.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I don't do engineering.  I am a solely-writing engineer.  Which means my life sucks.


DRUNK ENGINEER WRITING!


----------



## Master slacker

JayKay0914 said:


> Quick, does someone have info on the leaching/mobility of PCE and TCE from sandy soils into groundwater?


HA!  That (PCE) was the feedstock for the refrigerant my last plant made.  Fun times


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

100 rep, fam!


----------



## leggo PE

No rules spam

EDIT: Topsies!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> No rules spam
> 
> EDIT: Topsies!


No rules, doesn’t count


----------



## JayKay PE

What doesn't count?  Pants?  I'd like to not wear pants.


----------



## JayKay PE

GODDAMNIT I JUST REALIZED I'M WEARING A DRESS TODAY SO I'M NOT WEARING PANTS.


----------



## leggo PE

A top is a top is a top.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So seeing as how I didn’t get the top this time...

...does that make me topless?


----------



## JayKay PE

All this top speak is def giving me BDSM-vibes.  Should not have gone to House of Scorpio recently...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yikes


----------



## JayKay PE

Exactly.  Yikes indeed.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> So seeing as how I didn’t get the top this time...
> 
> ...does that make me topless?


good luck for your meeting with HR


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> good luck for your meeting with HR


Fortunately this thread protects me since there are no rules.


----------



## preeb

No rules. No pants. No tops.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> No rules. No pants. No tops.


NAKEDDDDDDDD


----------



## NikR_PE

My kinda party


----------



## preeb

Bouncy bouncy


----------



## preeb

1k is pretty close now...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

1k by end of day!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Driving in Houston sucks....spam!


----------



## NikR_PE

I have heard so. I drove during OTC week once and took the bus once. Huge mistake. Since then it was only the train for me.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> 1k by end of day!


yay! lets do this.


----------



## NJmike PE

You guys still haven't hit 1k yet!!!!!! 

Back in my day we got 1k posts within 30 mins when the rules were lifted

@matt267 PE


----------



## preeb

We are too busy smashing avocados into our faces


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

1k by end of day!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

1k by end of day!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

1k by end of day!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

1k by end of day!


----------



## JayKay PE

preeb said:


> No rules. No pants. No tops.


Only dresses and skirts?


----------



## preeb

Day of end by 1k!


----------



## preeb

JayKay0914 said:


> Only dresses and skirts?


And kilts


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

“Spam spam spam Spam spam.”

-Spammer


----------



## NikR_PE

Spamtastic


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## leggo PE

Morning


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Only 16 more to go!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Only 15 more to go!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Only 14 more to go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spark


----------



## leggo PE

Bla


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Only 11 more to go!


----------



## leggo PE

H


----------



## leggo PE

Spa


----------



## leggo PE

M


----------



## leggo PE

Ha


----------



## leggo PE

M


----------



## leggo PE

Sla


----------



## leggo PE

M


----------



## leggo PE

Ba


----------



## leggo PE

M


----------



## leggo PE

Sha


----------



## leggo PE

M

EDIT: Topsies!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Only -1 more to go!


----------



## leggo PE

K, 1/15th of the way to you guys and gals all getting your results.


----------



## preeb

hooray....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WHOO 1K!

STILL WORKING.

KEEP SPAMMING.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

2k by end of day!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wow, I leave for a procurement training and we're past 1k! Wooooo!


----------



## adavi248

2KKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Wow, I leave for a procurement training and we're past 1k! Wooooo!


Maybe you need to go for 14 more procurement trainings.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM


----------



## UNOEng

Can't wait to never spam again.


----------



## txjennah PE

Stayed until 8:15 working on a deliverable for a client meeting that we only spent 3 minutes on, yaaaaaas.

I'm leaving work at a normal time at least today woooot. Hello spammers!


----------



## Master slacker

NJmike PE said:


> Back in my day we got 1k posts within 30 mins when the rules were lifted
> 
> @matt267 PE


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Stayed until 8:15 working on a deliverable for a client meeting that we only spent 3 minutes on, yaaaaaas.
> 
> I'm leaving work at a normal time at least today woooot. Hello spammers!


yay!  So happy for you!!!  I think I'm going to be working tonight to get a good grip on this text since I'm in the field.  Doing geotech borings.  But nobody has told me what the scope is yet?


----------



## Mr. Zane

I am back... arty-smiley-048:


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> yay!  So happy for you!!!  I think I'm going to be working tonight to get a good grip on this text since I'm in the field.  Doing geotech borings.  But nobody has told me what the scope is yet?


oh funnnnn.  I think I only did a soil sampling event once by myself.  All my logs were like, "soil - brown."


----------



## txjennah PE

txjennah PE said:


> oh funnnnn.  I think I only did a soil sampling event once by myself.  All my logs were like, "soil - brown."


I put a bit more effort into it than that, but yeah, I don't have the Munsell color book or anything so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> oh funnnnn.  I think I only did a soil sampling event once by myself.  All my logs were like, "soil - brown."


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  Yeah, these are geotech borings (and I've only ever really done USGS boring litho before) so it'll be interesting having to put exact percentages next to my litho.   Either way, I'm not worried about doing to work, per se, I'm just worried about not actually getting the scope before I go into the field.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> You guys still haven't hit 1k yet!!!!!!
> 
> Back in my day we got 1k posts within 30 mins when the rules were lifted
> 
> @matt267 PE


@NJmike PE

These kids don't have any dedication. I remember pushing 100 pages per day. I now understand why the failure rate keeps going up.


----------



## Road Guy

what day is it?


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> what day is it?


Thursday


----------



## RBHeadge PE

1000 posts 10 days into the wait period? Only 140 days to go!


----------



## Dr. Barber




----------



## JayKay PE

WAIT.  NO.  I LIED.,  IT IS NOT THURSDASY

PLEASE DO NOT TRUST ME.


----------



## Dr. Barber

The truth about the black hole image.

Wake up sheeple!


----------



## Road Guy

FTS


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sparmesan cheese


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam-getti


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spamato sauce


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spameat balls


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

These are a few of my favorite SPAMS


----------



## adavi248




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wait, we still have spam rules?


----------



## akwooly

life is good. got my new tigers


----------



## Road Guy

FTS


----------



## leggo PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Wait, we still have spam rules?


No, but it sure seems like it's, doesn't it?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Work is important...but spamming is importanter


----------



## adavi248

spm


----------



## Dr. Barber




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Dr. Barber said:


> View attachment 12814


Wtf.....I mean, ftw!


----------



## Dr. Barber




----------



## Dr. Barber

Me trying to contribute to this Sisyphean thread...


----------



## adavi248

SPAMERS


----------



## Dr. Barber




----------



## Road Guy

Hot dogs?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hot dogs and spam are basically the same thing


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Mystery meat


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

All the animal parts


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Gross


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Seriously


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’ma see if I can get a whole page to myself, here we go...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I did it! Dancing mega man FTW!


----------



## Road Guy

FTW is not permitted on this server


----------



## akwooly

FTS


----------



## Supe

akwooly said:


> FTS


I second this motion.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Road Guy

Sorry I’m late, I was hoping to not be here at all.


----------



## 23and1

Well, you're here now...

Where no one belongs....

The infinite spam well!


----------



## JayKay PE

Woah.  I am tired.  I need coffee.  Or, idk, a shot of some type of drug.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Spam spam spam SPAAAAAAMMMMm


----------



## Master slacker

asdf bsb


----------



## Nashi

I have to do phone interviews but I just want to drink my coffee and think about vacation.


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> FTW is not permitted on this server


QFT


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

don't want to write up report spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe later spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

damn it spam


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam a lam a ding dong


----------



## matt267 PE

I should get this done spam


----------



## adavi248

I like my spam medium rare


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

The sun is spam on fire....almost infinite fuel source.


----------



## JayKay PE

JK has officially killed another succulent.  idk.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cheby is awake (sorry folks, i’m Not the succulent JK killed)


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Is it lunch yet? I’m having spam, what about you?


----------



## preeb

Drawing floor drains. I hope someone doesn't try to shove SPAM into it in the future.


----------



## User1

i'm sorry spam, I've failed you.

edit: TOP :bananalama:


----------



## User1

Funnily enough, I also probably failed the SE-Vertical.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

At least there won’t be any co-lateral damage.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> Funnily enough, I also probably failed the SE-Vertical.


WHAT.  NO.  YOU ARE A GODDESS WHO DEF PASSED.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> WHAT.  NO.  YOU ARE A GODDESS WHO DEF PASSED.


ahahahahaha. IDK about a goddess, but I just gave a hair flip anyway!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> oh funnnnn.  I think I only did a soil sampling event once by myself.  All my logs were like, "soil - brown."


Enviros are definitely my favorite, but weird.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, good morning spammers!


----------



## User1

squaretaper PE said:


> Also, good morning spammers!


no.


----------



## Road Guy

I generally get to work 15 minutes late, I come in the side door so Lumberg doesn’t see me


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dr. Barber said:


> View attachment 12817


In all seriousness... I knew Iowa had a lot of hogs... but damn, that is a lot of hogs.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> no.


Fine then.  Morning spammer.  I'll leave the good out of it.  

Also not good: work bake sale today.  Must resist.  Money on the line to lose the tubby.


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> I generally get to work 15 minutes late, I come in the side door so Lumberg doesn’t see me


aren't you in vegas yet?


----------



## JayKay PE

Guys.  I just bought a pair of wireless earbuds (skullcandy jib) and I love them.  The buds are connected to each other with a wire (so I won't lose just one) but I never realized how much my cord got in the way when I am at my desk.  Def might go to BJs and buy another set since they're having a $10-off sale and this would def be great at the gym!


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Guys.  I just bought a pair of wireless earbuds (skullcandy jib) and I love them.  The buds are connected to each other with a wire (so I won't lose just one) but I never realized how much my cord got in the way when I am at my desk.  Def might go to BJs and buy another set since they're having a $10-off sale and this would def be gre﻿at at the gym!﻿


yeah i have like 3 sets of the anker similar pairs that i picked up on sale on amazon. I'm a big fan, but for long periods of time i prefer not to have the thingy inside my ear so I'm waiting until i pass that stupid exam and then buying me some quietcomforts from bose.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Guys.  I just bought a pair of wireless earbuds (skullcandy jib) and I love them.  The buds are connected to each other with a wire (so I won't lose just one) but I never realized how much my cord got in the way when I am at my desk.  Def might go to BJs and buy another set since they're having a $10-off sale and this would def be great at the gym!


Thanks for the recommendation!

Out of curiousity, do you notice any delay?


----------



## Road Guy

tj_PE said:


> aren't you in vegas yet?


Waiting on the ride to the spaceport!


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> yeah i have like 3 sets of the anker ﻿similar pairs that i picked up on sale on amazon. I'm a big fan, but for long periods of time i prefer not to have the thingy inside my ear so I'm waiting until i pass that stupid exam and then buying me some quietcomforts from bose.


Yeah, I can't wear actual headphones because I have too many earrings/it hurts having them pressed against my head after a few minutes, so buds all the way for me!  I like the skullcandy ones because they give you a bunch of the little ear nubs so you can change the size of what is going in your ear, and it doesn't wrap around the back of my ear like a clip (again, earrings get in the way).  I usually work with one ear in/one out, so the cord really is great/working for me so far!

@ChebyshevII_PE I haven't noticed a delay and they were really easy to sync to bluetooth on my phone (literally just hold a button for 5-secs and it popped up).  I like the skullcandy brand since they seem to have an auto-heavier bass, which works since I'm usually listening to club music/trash rap which sounds so much better with the treble/bass up'd a bit.  They're pretty cheap, so I don't mind replacing them/accidentally forgetting them in the wash (I got 2 pairs, one wireless and one wired, from BJs for $20, which is worth it to me).


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> Waiting on the ride to the spac﻿eport!


i forgot to take a pencil to vegas to hide for you


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah, I can't wear actual headphones because I have too many earrings/it hurts having them pressed against my head after a few minutes, so buds all the way for me!  I like the skullcandy ones because they give you a bunch of the little ear nubs so you can change the size of what is going in your ear, and it doesn't wrap around the back of my ear like a clip (again, earrings get in the way).  I usually work with one ear in/one o﻿ut, so the cord really is great/working for me so far!﻿﻿﻿﻿
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE I haven't noticed a delay and they were really easy to sync to bluetooth on my phone (literally just hold a button for 5-secs and it popped up).  I like the skullcandy brand since they seem to have an auto-heavier bass, which works since I'm usually listening to club music/trash rap which sounds so much better with the treble/bass up'd a bit.  They're pretty cheap, so I don't mind replacing them/accidentally forgetting them in the wash (I got 2 pairs, one wireless and one wired, from BJs for $20, which is worth it to me).﻿﻿﻿


see, i prefer the hook on the back of the ear because i cannot find anything since the OG apple in ear buds with the silicone sleeve that don't hurt me. And I don't even apple.


----------



## User1




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> no.


Ok. Screw off, spammers!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> see, i prefer the hook on the back of the ear because i cannot find anything since the OG apple in ear buds with the silicone sleeve that don't hurt me. And﻿﻿ I don't even apple.


Apple earbuds suck after about 6 months of use. Mine currently sound like tin cans. With a bee living in them.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Apple earbuds suck after about 6 months of use. Mine currently﻿ sound like tin cans.


agree, but they were the only in-ear ones that didn't hurt my ears. redistributing the load to outside the ear helped


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Apple earbuds suck after about 6 months of use. Mine currently sound like tin cans.






tj_PE said:


> see, i prefer the hook on the back of the ear because i cannot find anything since the OG apple in ear buds with the silicone sleeve that don't hurt me. And I don't even apple.


Ahhhhhhhh, apple earbuds hurt my ear so much (not the silicone ones, the normal hard plastic ones)!  I tried them one day at work, since I accidentally threw my other set of earbuds into my tea...They hurt my ears sooooooooo much, I just worked in silence the rest of the day!  

Skullcandy holds up pretty well, and, again, they're cheap enough that if I have to replace them once every couple of years (which has been my usual round since I usually end up throwing them in tea/the wash/accidentally eaten by cat/etc.) it's still way cheaper than a 'real' pair of earbuds with all the new do-dads.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah, I can't wear actual headphones because I have too many earrings/it hurts having them pressed against my head after a few minutes, so buds all the way for me!  I like the skullcandy ones because they give you a bunch of the little ear nubs so you can change the size of what is going in your ear, and it doesn't wrap around the back of my ear like a clip (again, earrings get in the way).  I usually work with one ear in/one out, so the cord really is great/working for me so far!
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE I haven't noticed a delay and they were really easy to sync to bluetooth on my phone (literally just hold a button for 5-secs and it popped up).  I like the skullcandy brand since they seem to have an auto-heavier bass, which works since I'm usually listening to club music/trash rap which sounds so much better with the treble/bass up'd a bit.  They're pretty cheap, so I don't mind replacing them/accidentally forgetting them in the wash (I got 2 pairs, one wireless and one wired, from BJs for $20, which is worth it to me).


Another good/cheap option are the Soundpeats Q12 (or related Bluetooth earbuds). They're lightweight, reliable, and cheap enough I don't lose sleep over them if they're damaged/lost. I've kept up with my "reading" listening to audiobooks at work. I get them from my local library. Good selection and the price is right! Go support your library!


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Another good/cheap option are the Soundpeats Q12﻿ (or related Bluetooth earbuds). They're lightweight, reliable, and cheap enough I don't lose sleep over them if they're damaged/lost. I've kept up with my "reading" listening to audiobooks at work. I get them from my local library. Good selection and the price is right! Go support your library!


I'd try those, but the weird little arm thing puts me off.  I have a couple of conch piercings so I don't think it would really be a snug fit in my ear?  AND I LOVE MY LIBRARY EVEN THOUGH PEOPLE KEEP GETTING STABBED THERE.

*Edit - In JK tradition, my top post is of course discussing the stabbing spree going on at my local library.  Keep reading, folks!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I get the feeling no one knows what’s going on around here at work. They are all just zombies, doing stuff.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> PEOPLE KEEP GETTING STABBED THERE


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


>


I mean.  They get better.  Some of them.  I think.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I'd try those, but the weird little arm thing puts me off.  I have a couple of conch piercings so I don't think it would really be a snug fit in my ear?  AND I LOVE MY LIBRARY EVEN THOUGH PEOPLE KEEP GETTING STABBED THERE.


Um...maybe cut down on those newfangled mystery novels? (Not you, everyone else)


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I mean.  They get better.  Some of them.  I think.


better from the stabbing or better at stabbing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I'd try those, but the weird little arm thing puts me off.  I have a couple of conch piercings so I don't think it would really be a snug fit in my ear?  AND I LOVE MY LIBRARY EVEN THOUGH PEOPLE KEEP GETTING STABBED THERE.


Librarian was shot and killed at my local branch. I'm not kidding.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Please be nice to your librarian.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> better from the stabbing or better at stabbing.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Librarian was shot and killed at my local branch. I'm not kidding.


Oh no!  I get worried because my friend is a librarian at the branch, and...unfortunately, it's near the train station that only gets 3-trains a day.  So it's become a really big drug hang out/gang hang out area since the surrounding area is a derelict main street that nobody is working to make better.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Librarian was shot and killed at my local branch. I'm not kidding.


Omg. You hear about all these mass shooting incidents, but...why is no one talking about those poor librarians???


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Omg. You hear about all these mass shooting incidents, but...why is no one talking about those poor librarians???


And just to clarify, I’m not trying to be funny here.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Omg. You hear about all these mass shooting incidents, but...why is no one talking about those poor librarians???


because you have to be quiet at the library.

But in all seriousness, this is sad.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The takeaway is be nice to everyone, librarians included.


----------



## Master slacker

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Is it lunch yet? I’m having spam, what about you?


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> The takeaway is be nice to everyone, *but be extra nice to *librarians included.


Edited


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I think it would be a neat world if police officers were super warm and nurturing, and librarians were jacked bodybuilders and carried themselves like prison guards.


----------



## JayKay PE

Guys.  I want Chipotle for lunch.  But I have perfectly suitable can soup in my drawer.  But I really want crap mexican.  Like, I really want fast food, but at least chipotle is a slight step up?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Guys.  I want Chipotle for lunch.  But I have perfectly suitable can soup in my drawer.  But I really want crap mexican.  Like, I really want fast food, but at least chipotle is a slight step up?


Yes, "fast casual" is acceptable. Minimally acceptable, but acceptable nonetheless.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Anyway, you don't want canned soup. That's desert island food.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Yes, "fast casual" is acceptable. Minimally acceptable, but acceptable nonetheless.


Classy


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Anyway, you don't want canned soup. That's desert island food.


That’s insensitive to all those desert islanders without cans of soup


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The internet is great because no one realizes you are not actually a dancing megaman


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chipotle (or any other burrito) protip: eat it autopsy-style with a knife and fork with the burrito guts spread out everywhere.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> That’s insensitive to all those desert islanders without cans of soup


Their soup situation is not my problem.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Anyway, you don't want canned soup. That's desert island food.


I want a dessert island.  Much more appealing.  And I think I'll do chipotle.  It'll satisfy me, but it won't cost as much as the other restaurants around here.

*edit - And the journey continues.  Follow JK on a journey to a dessert island, where sundae waves and cookie loungers are def a thing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Now, a de*s*sert island. That's an idea I can rally behind. @JayKay0914


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Their soup situation is not my problem.


Stop victim blaming


----------



## Master slacker

squaretaper PE said:


> I think it would be a neat world if police officers were super warm and nurturing, and librarians were jacked bodybuilders and carried themselves like prison guards.


I don't know.  Some of the book shufflers at our main branch are eye candy and won't issue me a ticket if I am inebriated.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I want a dessert island.  Much more appealing.  And I think I'll do chipotle.  It'll satisfy me, but it won't cost as much as the other restaurants around here.


OMG great minds.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> The internet is great because no one realizes you are not actually a dancing megaman


Then what are you?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Master slacker said:


> I don't know.  Some of the book shufflers at our main branch are eye candy and won't issue me a ticket if I am inebriated.


Everyone has their price.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Then what are you?


You don’t want to know.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> OMG great minds.


YES.  I MISSPELLED THAT ON PURPOSE BECAUSE I WANT AN ICE CREAM BEACH THAT DOESN'T MELT


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> You don’t want to know.


An engineer *shudders*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> An engineer *shudders*


It’s worse than that, i’m afraid...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> YES.  I MISSPELLED THAT ON PURPOSE BECAUSE I WANT AN ICE CREAM BEACH THAT DOESN'T MELT


What if, and stay with me here, but what if Enceladus is actually all gelato? In fact, it's all Talenti!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Gelato &gt; ice cream any day.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

English please, too much Spanish (Mexican to some) and Italian up in here.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> English please, too much Spanish (Mexican to some) and Italian up in here.


Excuse you, it's EYE-talian.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Gelato &gt; ice cream any day.


I WENT TO FRANCE AND I LITERALLY ATE A FLOWER-SHAPED GELATO CONE EVERY DAY IN TROUVILLE.  IT WAS THE BEST SUMMER VACATION EVER.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> It’s worse than that, i’m afraid...


A dad engineer.  *shudders in puns*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I WENT TO FRANCE AND I LITERALLY ATE A FLOWER-SHAPED GELATO CONE EVERY DAY IN TROUVILLE.  IT WAS THE BEST SUMMER VACATION EVER.


I LIVED in France and gained a billion pounds. Just kidding, I lost weight because their portions are for mice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> A dad engineer.  *shudders in puns*


OMG, this should win the day.


----------



## preeb

Pistachio gelato is my favorite, I go nuts for it


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> A dad engineer.  *shudders in puns*


LadySquare is dreading the day we have kids. I have all the puns ready.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

preeb said:


> Pistachio gelato is my favorite, I go nuts for it


@preeb You can stay.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> A dad engineer.  *shudders in puns*


It’s true, it’s all true.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

preeb said:


> Pistachio gelato is my favorite, I go nuts for it


Also, pistachio is not a nut.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> Pistachio gelato is my favorite, I go nuts for it


Hey, puns are my gig.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I LIVED in France and gained a billion pounds. Just kidding, I lost weight because their portions are for mice.


I loved it!  The people were so nice, even though I didn't speak much French (besides hello and I'm sorry)!  I want to go back for a longer period of time, but I did love my couple of weeks in Douville/Trouville for the tattoo convention/polo games.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Excuse you, it's EYE-talian.


Eh


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Also, pistachio is not a nut.


Isn't it a fruit?  Kinda like the whole tomato classification fights?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

France protip: get the millefeuille. You can skip everything else.


----------



## preeb

squaretaper PE said:


> Also, pistachio is not a nut.


TIL. Everything I know is wrong


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Also, pistachio is not a nut.


I go seeds for it doesn't sound good though


----------



## preeb

NikR said:


> I go seeds for it doesn't sound good though


The pun would end up being an innuendo


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Isn't it a fruit?  Kinda like the whole tomato classification fights?


 “Knowledge is knowing that a tomato is a fruit, wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad.”  ― Miles Kington


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I believe the proper term for pistachio is “legume”


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay0914 please make this: https://www.bonappetit.com/entertaining-style/trends-news/article/millefeuille


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Oooh! Who delivers fruit salad? ~ Checking waitr, doordash....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR said:


> I go seeds for it doesn't sound good though


This sounds like a Google translation of Albanian or something.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> This sounds like a Google translation of Albanian or something.


Burn.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Burn.


too soon


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> too soon


Not at ALL what I intended to convey.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Much to LadySquare's chagrin, I don't like sweets. But I will push a senior citizen down the stairs for a millefeuille.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Much to LadySquare's chagrin, I don't like sweets. But I will push a senior citizen down the stairs for a millefeuille.


Prolly a good thing you don’t have kids yet.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Prolly a good thing you don’t have kids yet.


I...will not argue with this.


----------



## preeb

DINKs forever!

(not actually a DINK household, working on it!)


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> @JayKay0914 please make this: https://www.bonappetit.com/entertaining-style/trends-news/article/millefeuille


I recently made a hazelnut-almond dacquoise.  This looks pretty simple since it doesn't involve  meringue.  But if I make it...you do realize you wouldn't be getting any?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I recently made a hazelnut-almond dacquoise.  This looks pretty simple since it doesn't involve  meringue.  But if I make it...you do realize you wouldn't be getting any?


I will pay for shipping just to be ridiculous.


----------



## NikR_PE

preeb said:


> DINKs forever!
> 
> (not actually a DINK household, working on it!)


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I will pay for shipping just to be ridiculous.


IT WILL COME TO YOU SQUISHED AND BEAUTIFUL.  I will throw in a couple of NYC bagels too.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> DINKs forever!
> 
> (not actually a DINK household, working on it!)


You’re working on getting a job? Good for you, your working spouse will be thrilled.


----------



## preeb

Mmm, delicious bagel pastry sandwich. All the carbs!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Mmm...crabs.


----------



## User1

squaretaper PE said:


> Chipotle (or any other burrito) protip: eat it autopsy-style with a knife and fork with the burrito guts spread out everywhere.


chipotle protip: don't go there.


----------



## User1




----------



## JayKay PE

Your life is upsetting with no cilantro.  It is the best, tbh.


----------



## preeb

tj_PE said:


>


fite me


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Fun fact: about 14 percent of people have a gene that causes them to whine loudly about how much they hate cilantro.


----------



## preeb

It would go pretty poorly on SPAM as a garnish though


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ceelaantro


----------



## JayKay PE

Cee lo?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

As for me...taco truck!


----------



## JayKay PE

STUPID COMPUTER FRICKING DIED ON ME WHILE I WAS EDITING REPORT. FasdjkgbvuidcnuiqwAS


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> STUPID COMPUTER FRICKING DIED ON ME WHILE I WAS EDITING REPORT. FasdjkgbvuidcnuiqwAS


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Kevo_303 said:


> spam


You now have your first rep. You’re welcome.


----------



## NikR_PE

this guy really cares about getting his results sooner.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

2k by end of day!


----------



## NikR_PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

2k by end of day!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Alo?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

No.  Stop this foolishness.  We will never reach 2,000 and they will never get their results.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> No.  Stop this foolishness.  We will never reach 2,000 and they will never get their results.


Shun the nonbeliever!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Shun the nonbeliever!


So shunned


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM to 2,000!!!

:bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Robbed!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> No.  Stop this foolishness.  We will never reach 2,000 and they will never get their results.


I'm just trying to bankroll my SPAM for second PE license (we license by discipline in CA).


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> No.  Stop this foolishness.  We will never reach 2,000 and they will never get their results.


you shut your mouth. i'm part of they.


----------



## Master slacker

ilgygvybujhvuy


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Master slacker said:


> ilgygvybujhvuy


I didn't know @Master slacker speaks Finnish.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> I didn't know @Master slacker speaks Finnish.


Or icelandic


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> you shut your mouth. i'm part of they.


*excluding @tj_PE because they are awesome


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam fries


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> *excluding @tj_PE because they are awesome


Favoritism abounds


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dr. Barber said:


> Spam fries
> 
> View attachment 12819


7/10, would nom


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why is everyone spamming already a PE? You get out what you put in, folks.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

If you're electrical, are you a PEE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dr. Barber said:


> Spam fries
> 
> View attachment 12819




I...feel funny about this.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> If you're electrical, are you a PEE?


Not any more then you are a PEM if you’re mechanical


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Why is everyone spamming already a PE? You get out what you put in, folks.


I’M THE EXCEPTION TO THE RULE YEEHAWWWWWW


----------



## User1

what about PEZ if you're a zebra?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

"Professional Zebra" is a hell of a job title.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, y'all are distracting. These specs won't write themselves. See you after lunch, spammers!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> The internet is great because no one realizes you are not actually a dancing megaman


WHAT?!?!? YOU AREN'T ACTUALLY A DANCING MEGAMAN?!??!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> WHAT?!?!? YOU AREN'T ACTUALLY A DANCING MEGAMAN?!??!


Nope, as discussed, I am a dad engineer.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Anyone ever try eating filius blue peppers? Trying to decide between those and the atomic starfish pepper. I just think it's neat to have a blue pepper, but I'm not sure about the flavor. I still want to cook with it.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Peppers? I have a co worker who’s growing peppers in the office!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Not any more then you are a PEM if you’re mechanical


I’m a PEM.....a PEM DAS


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I’m a PEM.....a PEM DAS


Hehe...das a pem


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Peppers? I have a co worker who’s growing peppers in the office!


That's what I'm planning to do! I currently have basil growing, but I lucked out and I have a massive window at the office now so I'd like to get a small cash crop growing.


----------



## 23and1

Stew art Little


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Nope, as discussed, I am a dad engineer.


So is my husband.


----------



## NikR_PE

you must love puns then


----------



## 23and1

You must love puns then = Evenly Posthumous Nut


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> you must love puns then


I certainly can’t speak for @vhab49_PE, but my wife tolerates me despite the constant barrage of puns.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

So, spam stands for?.....and GO:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I certainly can’t speak for @vhab49_PE, but my wife tolerates *begrudgingly accepts* me despite the constant barrage of puns.


Fixt!


----------



## JayKay PE

Guys.  I had pop-tarts for lunch instead of chipotle.  Has JK reached bottom?  Or is there a crevice in this boulder I can slither through and go below rock bottom?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Guys.  I had pop-tarts for lunch instead of chipotle.  Has JK reached bottom?  Or is there a crevice in this boulder I can slither through and go below rock bottom?


Wow, that took an unexpected turn.


----------



## chaserB_PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Fixt!


Wasn’t much to fix, but yeah.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chaserB said:


> View attachment 12820


Ahh, justin stine. How you haunt me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

He should be earning royalties.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I certainly can’t speak for @vhab49_PE, but my wife tolerates me despite the constant barrage of puns.


you must be piling up those eye rolls.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Wow, that took an unexpected turn.


Yeah.  Mostly me crying as adobe pdf takes its time combining a 22k page document.  T_T


----------



## JayKay PE

*frothing at mouth yet also terrified of opening any other document while adobe consolidates duplicate fonts*


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Fixt!


LMAO this.  My husband tells people that I love him despite his puns.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

_Blah_


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah.  Mostly me crying as adobe pdf takes its time combining a 22k page document.  T_T


Who is the patron saint of Adobe PDF? I'm guessing St. Augustine.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Who is the patron saint of Adobe PDF? I'm guessing St. Augustine.


Idk, but whoever it was better say their prayers...


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Who is the patron saint of Adobe PDF? I'm guessing St. Augustine.


Nah. Augustine is saint of brewers.  So technically he'd be patron saint of post-5pm work.  Prob Saint Isidore of Seville.


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam chips


----------



## Dr. Barber

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> So, spam stands for?.....and GO:


*S*pecial *P*rocessed *A*merican *M*eat


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chaserB said:


> View attachment 12820


They brought him back?!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> They brought him back?!


Kicking and screaming.


----------



## NJmike PE

no rules and you haven't managed more than 400 (if that) posts.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam

spam

spam

spam

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

moving it along


----------



## NJmike PE

moving it along


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

moving it along


----------



## NJmike PE

moving it along


----------



## Dr. Barber

Moving spamming


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> You now have your first rep. You’re welcome.


Hey Thanks! SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Dr. Barber

S-P-A-M


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam

spam

spam

spam

spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

Most states are releasing results May 14th.


----------



## NikR_PE

thats ~500 posts a day. get spamming.


----------



## 23and1

Spam caus eits time to go home


----------



## akwooly

bone broth


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Everyone’s going home but me


----------



## akwooly

i wish i was going home


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Not home, alone


----------



## JayKay PE

I want to go home right now.  I think I will.  I am excited to eat a real meal, like chicken nuggets.  But made in an oven!  So it's an adult meal!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I want to go home right now.  I think I will.  I am excited to eat a real meal, like chicken nuggets.  But made in an oven!  So it's an adult meal!


When you look like an adult but you still a child at heart


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> When you look like an adult *troll *but you still a child at heart


*Corrected to apply to JK


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> *Corrected to apply to JK


Sheesh, everyone’s correcting me today. Maybe I should go home.


----------



## akwooly

we had dino nuggets last night because of soccer practice, parent meeting, school board meeting.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Having kids really makes you realize just how much you miss growing up


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Teary-eyed SPAM!


----------



## Master slacker

sfdgghdjhydktuy


----------



## matt267 PE

Why do i add more stuff to the to do list than i take off?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> Why do i add more stuff to the to do list than i take off?


Because you’re...married?


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> IT WILL COME TO YOU SQUISHED AND BEAUTIFUL.  I will throw in a couple of NYC bagels too.


Now wait, I have already requested some NYC bagels in another thread!


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Why do i add more stuff to the to do list than i take off?


this also works with clothing


----------



## matt267 PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Because you’re...married?


This is true. But i wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SpAm


----------



## chaserB_PE

Dr. Barber said:


> Most states are releasing results May 14th.


PROVE IT?


----------



## Dr. Barber

chaserB said:


> PROVE IT?


 chill out — this is the spam thread.


----------



## Dr. Barber

S

p

a

m


----------



## chaserB_PE

Dr. Barber said:


> chill out — this is the spam thread.


thats what i'm doing... SPAMMING... CHILL IN


----------



## chaserB_PE

or is it, WARM IN


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I want to go home right now.  I think I will.  I am excited to eat a real meal, like chicken nuggets.  But made in an oven!  So it's an adult meal!


Mmm...meat slurry!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

chaserB said:


> or is it, WARM IN


Or...quiescent in?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dr. Barber said:


> *S*pecial *P*rocessed *A*ngolan *M*eat


Could be worse.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

No rules? Just right?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> No rules? Just right?


About as many rules as the American frontier in 1845.


----------



## txjennah PE

Staying at work late like a loser to make up hours spam


----------



## Baconator

Dr. Barber said:


> Most states are releasing results May 14th.


Nope


----------



## adavi248

NO


----------



## adavi248

RULES


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Rules are stupid, but they’re also dumb


----------



## Dr. Barber

S

P

A

M


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’ve soiled the reputation of the spam thread


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

The day the to do list ends, is the day we have to be worried.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOILED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DANGIT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED MY STREAK


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RUINED IT

Edit: 1/10 of the way, peeps!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

IS THIS THE REAL LIFE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

IS IT JUST FANTASY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

CAUGHT IN A LANDSLIDE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NO ESCAPE FROM REALITY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

OPEN YOUR EYES


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LOOK UP TO THE SKIES AND SEE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’M JUST A POOR BOY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I NEED NO SYMPATHY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

‘CAUSE I’M EASY COME, EASY GO


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LITTLE HIGH, LITTLE LOW


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ANY WAY THE WIND BLOWS


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DOESN’T REALLY MATTER TO ME


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

TO ME


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MAMA


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JUST KILLED A MAN


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

BOO


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

PUT A GUN AGAINST HIS HEAD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

PULLED THE TRIGGER, NOW HE’S DEAD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MAMA


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LIFE HAD JUST BEGUN


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AND NOW I’VE GONE AND THROWN IT ALL AWAY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MAMA, OO OO OOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DIDN’T MEAN TO MAKE YOU CRY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

IF I’M NOT BACK AGAIN THIS TIME TOMORROW


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

CARRY ON, CARRY ON


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AS IF NOTHING REALLY MATTERS


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

TOO LATE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MY TIME HAS COME


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SENDS SHIVERS DOWN MY SPINE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BODY’S ACHING ALL THE TIME


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

GOODBYE EVERYBODY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’VE GOT TO GO


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

GOTTA LEAVE YOU ALL BEHIND AND FACE THE TRUTH


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MAMA, OO OO OOOOOOOOO

(any way the wind blows)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I DON’T WANNA DIE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SOMETIMES WISH I’D NEVER BEEN BORN AT ALL


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I see a little silhouetto of a man


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ScaraMOUSH, ScaraMOUSH, will you do the fandango


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Thunderbolt and lightning, very very frightening ME


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

GALLILEO

(gallileo)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

GALLILEO

(gallileo)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

GALLILEO FIGARO

(gallileo figaro)


----------



## Dr. Barber

Magnificooooo


----------



## Dr. Barber

or something about Beelzebub


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m just a poor boy, nobody loves me


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

He’s just a poor boy from a poor family


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spare him his life from this monstrosity


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Easy come, easy go


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will you let me go


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

...really long wordy part I don’t wanna type...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

OH MAMA MIA MAMA MIA


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MAMA MIA LET ME GO


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BEELZEBUB HAS A DEVIL PUT ASIDE FOR ME


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

FOR ME


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

FOR MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SO YOU THINK YOU CAN SCORN ME AND SPIT IN MY EYE?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SO YOU THIBK YOU CAN LOVE ME AND LEAVE ME TO DIEEEEEEE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

WOAH, BABY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

CAN’T DO THIS TO ME BABY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JUST GOTTA GET OUT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JUST GOTTA GET RIGHT OUTTA HEREEEEEE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

OOH YEAH, OOH YEAH


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Nothing really matters


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Anyone can see


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Nothing really matters


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Nothing really matters


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

To meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Any way the wind blows


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

*gong*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It’s a small world after all


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I am spamming by myself


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m not even drunk right now


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It’s a small, small world


----------



## adavi248

S


----------



## adavi248

P


----------



## adavi248

A


----------



## adavi248

M


----------



## adavi248

SPAM


----------



## adavi248

WHAM


----------



## adavi248

BAM


----------



## adavi248




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## akwooly

Taco Wednesday


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## adavi248

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## adavi248




----------



## adavi248




----------



## adavi248

PAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It smells like spam in here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Woohoo! My 1000th post! I'd like to thank EB and the spam thread for providing the means for me to get this far.

Now if you'll excuse me, I am all spammed out. Hope I didn't annoy too many of you. G'night.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Late night spam.


----------



## P-E

Wood

ToP  :bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

fdzfdkylg


----------



## P-E

Yup


----------



## 23and1

Top of the morning.

Must be a good week, 'cause it feels like Monday, but it's actually Thursday...

Only two more days


----------



## RBHeadge PE

13 days in and 13% to 15k. Making progress guys. Only 87 days left!


----------



## 23and1

I'm looking forward to all of the fake result release pics

I need something to keep me on my toes lol


----------



## preeb

Feeling like SPAM today...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> 13 days in and 13% to 15k. Making progress guys. Only 87 days left!


You’re welcome.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Woo! Taco Thursday at the office!


----------



## 23and1

Tacos sound so good!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,835!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Woohoo! Great success!


----------



## Dr. Barber

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Woo! Taco Thursday at the office!


Spam tacos?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dr. Barber said:


> Spam tacos?
> 
> View attachment 12822


Again with the cilantro!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Again with the cilantro!


Cilantro is bomb. What's the problem with cilantro?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Cilantro is bomb. What's the problem with cilantro?


Nothing, from my point of view. I was just trying to be considerate of the 14% that are on here (*cough* @tj_PE *cough*)


----------



## User1

squaretaper PE said:


> Cilantro is bomb. What's the problem with cilantro?


cilantro makes food make me want to vomit


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It’s ceeelllaaaannntro!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cilantr-no?


----------



## preeb

Yea, I think you either love or hate cilantro with not much in between


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I personally put cilantro on everything. Tacos, rice, cereal, pumpkin pie...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> cilantro makes food make me want to vomit


Ooo, got it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wicked storms coming through, light flickering at work, one guy yell out “Jesus saves, did you?”!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Also, SPAM.
> 
> Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


What is that creature anyway?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I want to say a llama. It's called the "bananalama" so I guess it's part banana?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> I want to say a llama. It's called the "bananalama" so I guess it's part banana?


Oh, sorry, should have clarified. I was wondering about your avatar.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m all seriousness though, that is a nice looking dog. What breed? Since i’m Ignorant about such things...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

That's the SquareDoggo! It's my dog sitting up doing her "say please" trick ("begging").


----------



## preeb

Spam-a-lama-llama


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’m all seriousness though, that is a nice looking dog. What breed? Since i’m Ignorant about such things...


1/2 boxer, 1/2 pit bull. Got her from the local SPCA and because she is a pit bull mix, she was "free." All good, she's got it made at SquareRancho.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPam


----------



## Master slacker

sfgdsyjedked


----------



## preeb

@Master slacker must have a lot of cats that run over his keyboard


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Actually, @Master slacker is Illuminati and is trying to give us some breadcrumbs.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

New baby at our house!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> New baby at our house!View attachment 12823


I want one!!!!


----------



## preeb

squaretaper PE said:


> Actually, @Master slacker is Illuminati and is trying to give us some breadcrumbs.


Now I see why Egyptians worshiped cats


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> New baby at our house!View attachment 12823


OMG so tired! These critters always kill my productivity at home. Name?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squaretaper PE said:


> OMG so tired! These critters always kill my productivity at home. Name?


Major, was the only name everyone agreed on.


----------



## 23and1

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH

Friggin work


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

23and1 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH
> 
> Friggin work


Or if you’re civil, “riggin’ work”


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I have mixed feelings about the Keurig machine at work. On one hand, it's completely wasteful. On the other, I can't deny the convenience factor and I didn't pay for it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Or if you’re civil, “riggin’ work”


Or if you're mechanical, "fridgin' work."


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Or if you’re civil, “riggin’ work”


Or if you're structural, "bridgin' work."


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Or if you’re civil, “riggin’ work”


Or if you're electrical, "(Wheatstone) bridgin' work."


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Or if you're mechanical, "fridgin' work."


Or structural, “bridgin’ work”


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Or if you're structural, "bridgin' work."


DANGIT


----------



## preeb

As a PM..."paper work"

TIPPY TOP


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> As a PM..."paper work"


Or environmental, “diggin’ work”


----------



## NikR_PE

in software, "debuggin" work.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> in software, "debuggin" work.


99 little bugs in the code, 99 little bugs

Hash it out, compile it around,

117 bugs in the code


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> 99 little bugs in the code, 99 little bugs
> 
> Hash it out, compile it around,
> 
> 117 bugs in the code


FML


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> 99 little bugs in the code, 99 little bugs
> 
> Hash it out, compile it around,
> 
> 117 bugs in the code


Or if you're petroleum, "pluggin' work."


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> FML


I know that feel, bro


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Or if you're petroleum, "pluggin' work."


Or if you’re industrial,

...

...

...

...I got nothing.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Or if you’re industrial,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...I got nothing.


"fakin" work ????


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> "fakin" work ????


Perfect.


----------



## preeb

I feel attacked (My undergrad was ISE)

I remember we joked that ISE stood for "I Suck at Engineering"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> I feel attacked (My undergrad was ISE)


Hey man, all in good fun. I actually know nothing about what IE actually entails. Any insight?


----------



## NikR_PE

preeb said:


> I feel attacked (My undergrad was ISE)
> 
> I remember we joked that ISE stood for "I Suck at Engineering"


Then maybe you can suggest a better one


----------



## preeb

Got a job related to Mechanical, so I'm doing that now.

But yea it was mostly Project Management, optimization and a lot of statistics. Undergrad was a bit of all the other disciplines plus statistical modelling and manufacturing plant optimization. The concept of "continuous improvement" was driven into our skulls.

So for Industrial: "KAIZEN WORK"


----------



## preeb

Disclaimer: I'm not actually offended. We Industrials are used to the ribbing from the other disciplines!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> Disclaimer: I'm not actually offended. We Industrials are used to the ribbing from the other disciplines!


It’s okay, software engineers aren’t real engineers either


----------



## preeb

Don't need to be an engineer to be "fakin work"

Now if I could find a job that involved "bacon work," I'd be all set


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam Pizza Rolls


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dr. Barber said:


> Spam Pizza Rolls
> 
> View attachment 12824


Hmm...5/10, not sure if would nom


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam


----------



## NikR_PE

preeb said:


> Don't need to be an engineer to be "fakin work"
> 
> Now if I could find a job that involved "bacon work," I'd be all set


I know a few. They don't pay well. Its always advisable to not mix bacon and work.


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

TOP


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spammin' from ABC


----------



## Dr. Barber

...without editing!



Dr. Barber said:


> TOP


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> spammin' from ABC


Oh great. A friggin’ news anchor


----------



## preeb

NikR said:


> I know a few. They don't pay well. Its always advisable to not mix bacon and work.


Unless you're building a Bacon Engine, in which case. You'll get plenty of work!

edit: but maybe not much money...don't let your dreams be dreams


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Oh great. A friggin’ news anchor


I don't know how to put this but he is kind of a big deal

Edit: Anchorman quote


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> I don't know how to put this but he is kind of a big deal


I guess i’m not terribly surprised


----------



## preeb

Also Mechanical: "Work Work"

Are we still doing these?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> Also Mechanical: "Work Work"
> 
> Are we still doing these?


No, i’m Doing real work now (as far as a software eng can)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

preeb said:


> Also Mechanical: "Work Work"
> 
> Are we still doing these?


This. This is poetry.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Edit: Anchorman quote


Oh, I got it now. (Still wouldn’t be surprised)


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, a reasonable rate of spam. Kind of.


----------



## Dr. Barber

S

P

A

M


----------



## Dr. Barber

leggo PE said:


> Finally, a reasonable rate of spam. Kind of.


Are we getting to 2k by the end of the day?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dr. Barber said:


> Are we getting to 2k by the end of the day?


2k by end of day! @squaretaper PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Conference call spam.

Super Processed Meat Artifact


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Finally, a reasonable rate of spam. Kind of.


You missed it. I sang almost all of bohemian rhapsody last night


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam

pams

amsp

mspa


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam

pams

amsp

mspa


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

yes


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

yes


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

yes


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

yes


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

he loves me


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

he loves me not


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

he loves me


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

he loves me not


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Maybe?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

he loves me


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

he loves me not


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

he loves me


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

he loves me not


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Must be an interesting conference call


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

he loves me


----------



## leggo PE

Dr. Barber said:


> Are we getting to 2k by the end of the day?


That is up to you to decide.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

he loves me not


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Must be an interesting conference call


Darn tootin.  It actually does not start for 20 minutes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

2


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

4


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wow, the internets are slow today.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

7


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

8


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

9


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

10


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Did you know you can’t do consecutive posts on here within 5 seconds of each other?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

i guess we do it your way.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Did you know you can’t do consecutive posts on here within 5 seconds of each other?


yes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

its more the slooooooooow save I am getting when posting. ugh.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> yes.


Then consider me useless!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I really don't like remodel projects.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Then consider me useless!


spam filler is not useless, just not useful.  Not that you aren't useful. I'm sure you are.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I really don't like remodel projects.


I like the results but not the work. But I also like work more than paying millions


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I lost 3 pounds.


----------



## ashmur90

Work this week has made me scream, so time to spam it out in here.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> spam filler is not useless, just not useful.  Not that you aren't useful. I'm sure you are.


Everyone hates filler episodes


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I like the results but not the work. But I also like work more than paying millions


As the structural...  really, really don't like remodels.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oh crap! @vhab49_PE is wasting away fast!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Everyone hates filler episodes


Like the last season of How I met your mother?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Like the last season of How I met your mother?


Yes, that. If you want an accurate description of me, that would be it.


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> You missed it. I sang almost all of bohemian rhapsody last night


I saw.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Did you know that BBQ sauce and honey mustard mixed together make great salad dressing?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> I saw.


You should be glad you weren’t in the same room


----------



## ashmur90

Having pizza for lunch. woo hoo


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Oh crap! @vhab49_PE is wasting away fast!


There is cash money involved.  I did a 10 week challenge starting in January, and lost 26 lbs, and 7.7% body fat.  I came in second overall.  Booooooo!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> There is cash money involved.  I did a 10 week challenge starting in January, and lost 26 lbs, and 7.7% body fat.  I came in second overall.  Booooooo!


Congratu-weight-tions!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Both times I was pg I lost a ton of weight (funny, no beer, eating salad... lose weight) and on the second kid, the nurse at my 20 week appt said if I lost any more weight, they were going to put me in the hospital so I would stop starving myself.  I looked at her and asked if I looked like I was wasting away, told her to check my chart, cause the same thing happened last time. (minus the uptight nurse) Then my dr came in and backed me up.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Congratu-weight-tions!


I like cash money.  I did not win any.  I did get a three month gym membership, so I guess that is a good thing.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Oh, 3 min.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Top!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Very tired.  And cold.


----------



## preeb

Conference the SPAM out of that call!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Eating vanilla almond butter directly from the pouch. So good.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I need to win healthy meal delivery service. Because I’ve gained 15 in the past two months!


----------



## preeb

Eat more SPAM!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> Eat more SPAM!


No.


----------



## preeb

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> No.


SPAM more eats!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> SPAM more eats!


Ok!


----------



## Master slacker

sadadfhrtyjetukrykyu8


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam sushi


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## preeb

SPAM and rice to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!!!

Edit: Ooo! ToP! :bananalama: AND got to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,001!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,002!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,003!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,004!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,005!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,006!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Stahhhhhp


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

(Not really, tho)


----------



## Dr. Barber

Tardigrade spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## preeb

100 posts of mostly SPAM reached.

I'm a quality SPAMposter


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam til I die


----------



## preeb

Super Spammer CPS 3000

*pew pew*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In megaman’s case, “pew pew” is more like “OIK OIK OIK” (at least in 4,5, and 6)


----------



## preeb

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> In megaman’s case, “pew pew” is more like “OIK OIK OIK” (at least in 4,5, and 6)


I counter with *WAKKA WAKKA WAKKA*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

OIK OIK OIK OIK OIK OIK OIK


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Looks like a lot of people standing on top of each other


----------



## preeb

Dance party!

UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Boots and cats and boots and cats


----------



## Dr. Barber

S

p

a

m


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yams!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ham


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sham!


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Bam! :bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Clams?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Lamb?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cram?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dam?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Fam?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Jam?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ram?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sam?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Wham!


----------



## preeb

PAM

(not a sponsored post)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’ve just received confirmation on when the results will be released. My sources tell me 8-10 weeks from exam date.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’ve just received confirmation on when the results will be released. My sources tell me 8-10 weeks from exam date.


I confirm this.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I confirm this.


I can’t


----------



## 23and1

wham bam spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I can’t


Not with that attitude!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Not with that attitude!


Attitude spammitude


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Forgot lunch today. Boo...


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Forgot lunch today. Boo...


uber eats??


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Conference call complete.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Stroganoff and green beans for me


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR said:


> uber eats??


I work at the government. #nomonies


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Conference call complete.


A winner is you


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Conference call complete.


Be honest, you were websurfing the whole time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> I work at the government. #nomnomnomonies


Fixt


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Stroganoff and green beans for me


That...sounds pretty good! Meh, I'll just consider this "unwilling intermittent fasting."

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## preeb

squaretaper PE said:


> I work at the government. #nomonies


Yay! Govt buddies! We can be broke together!


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I work at the government. #nomonies


well then you can even go home and eat. no one will notice


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

preeb said:


> Yay! Govt buddies! We can be broke together!


Who do you work for? Fed? State? Local?


----------



## preeb

squaretaper PE said:


> Who do you work for? Fed? State? Local?


I'm a State employee. You?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

preeb said:


> I'm a State employee. You?


County.

Neat, LadySquare and I spent a lot of time in Albany. We might move back some day. California is ridiculous.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Woohoo! Job walk at the main jail in 20 minutes. Catch you guys later!


----------



## preeb

squaretaper PE said:


> County.
> 
> Neat, LadySquare and I spent a lot of time in Albany. We might move back some day. California is ridiculous.


Neat! Yea I was grew up here. Tried to leave, but then got a job here. 

My sister went to Cali for undergrad but now is coming back for Vet school. NY has trapped us. Forever.

Edit: Hit me up if you decide to come back! Really, it's not so bad. Except for the cold, at times.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> Neat! Yea I was grew up here. Tried to leave, but then got a job here.
> 
> My sister went to Cali for undergrad but now is coming back for Vet school. NY has trapped us. Forever.
> 
> Edit: Hit me up if you decide to come back! Really, it's not so bad. Except for the cold, at times.


WA has a way of trapping people, too. It’s like Stockholm syndrome everywhere.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

preeb said:


> Neat! Yea I was born and raised here. Tried to leave, but then got a job here.
> 
> My sister went to Cali for undergrad but now is coming back for Vet school. NY has trapped us. Forever.
> 
> Edit: Hit me up if you decide to come back! Really, it's not so bad. Except for the cold, at times.


As a California boy, it wasn't so much the magnitude of cold necessarily... It was the sheer volume of lake effect snow (LadySquare is from Albany, but we actually lived in Syracuse) that got me.


----------



## Master slacker

sdsazehdjysadadfhrtyjetukrykyu8


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Reminder to all: wear sunscreen every day, even if it's overcast. Just do it, you'll thank me later.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ideally, use mineral sunscreen. They have tinted ones if you don't have a light complexion.


----------



## preeb

squaretaper PE said:


> As a California boy, it wasn't so much the magnitude of cold necessarily... It was the sheer volume of lake effect snow (LadySquare is from Albany, but we actually lived in Syracuse) that got me.


Oof, yea. It is definitely worse out West. I've driven through blizzards because I didn't want to cancel the meeting AGAIN. Kick-off meetings in the winter are a bad idea.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mmm...Dinosaur BBQ...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> As a California boy, it wasn't so much the magnitude of cold necessarily... It was the sheer volume of lake effect snow (LadySquare is from Albany, but we actually lived in Syracuse) that got me.


Syracuse seems like a pretty nice place. I went there in mid spring a couple years ago, but I did hear stories about the snow they get there...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Yeah I don't mean to beat up on Syracuse. It was, overall, a good experience.


----------



## akwooly

what did i miss?


----------



## preeb

The State Fair is pretty rad. I like looking at the animals and the butter sculptures. And eating way too much food


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

akwooly said:


> what did i miss?


EVERYTHING.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

akwooly said:


> what did i miss?


...and nothing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

preeb said:


> The State Fair is pretty rad. I like looking at the animals and the butter sculptures. And eating way too much food


YES. NY State Fair is awesome...ly fattening. Love it.

Also, open invite to the California State Fair. If you're (all EBers) in town (Sacramento), beers are on me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Reminder: EBers is just beers spelled funny.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Reminder: EBers is just beers spelled funny.


Someone was drunk when they created this, obvi.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Be honest, you were websurfing the whole time.


Only half the time.... the other half I was doodling.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Top!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I *am employed* the government. #toomuchuseorlose


Fixt to be my hubs situation.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I liked your post so you wouldn’t have the devil’s number


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I liked your post so you wouldn’t have the devil’s number


Thanks.  Feeling less encumbered now.


----------



## User1

*buys ticket to sacramento for free beer*

*remembers doesn't like beer*

*cries*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> *buys ticket to sacramento for free beer*
> 
> *remembers doesn't like beer*
> 
> *cries*


*still going to Sacramento tho*


----------



## Dr. Barber

SS

PP

AA

MM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dr. Barber said:


> SS
> 
> PP
> 
> AA
> 
> MM


Heh. PP


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Heh. PP


He said pp.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> He said pp.


Ikr


----------



## preeb

how embarrassing!


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> *buys ticket to sacramento for free beer*
> 
> *remembers doesn't like beer*
> 
> *cries*


I think @squaretaper would extend that offer to coders also!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I think @squaretaper would extend that offer to coders also!


In vino veritas.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Viva la vida


----------



## 23and1

Spam for energy


----------



## adavi248

It looks like spam in here


----------



## adavi248

Spam-eroni


----------



## adavi248




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

23and1 said:


> Spam for energy


I wonder...if you tossed a brick of SPAM into a "clean coal" power plant, you could probably power one average American home for a day. Boom, you just solved our energy problem.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> *buys ticket to sacramento for free beer*
> 
> *remembers doesn't like beer*
> 
> *cries*


We offer wine and other potent potables. We are, after all, the breadbasket of the world. Citation: http://eb5northerncalifornia.com/index.php?page=breadbasket-of-the-world


----------



## akwooly

squaretaper PE said:


> YES. NY State Fair is awesome...ly fattening. Love it.
> 
> Also, open invite to the California State Fair. If you're (all EBers) in town (Sacramento), beers are on me.


oh man, we were going to do a Spartan Race in Patterson(not Sacramento but somewhat close) last month. that probably would have been the closest to sacramento i will ever be.


----------



## akwooly

squaretaper PE said:


> We offer wine and other potent potables. We are, after all, the breadbasket of the world. Citation: http://eb5northerncalifornia.com/index.php?page=breadbasket-of-the-world


whiskey.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

TOP SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

akwooly said:


> oh man, we were going to do a Spartan Race in Patterson(not Sacramento but somewhat close) last month. that probably would have been the closest to sacramento i will ever be.


I did the Tough Mudder in Patterson. Not much out there so I guess they host these events to bring more money in.


----------



## leggo PE

leggo PE said:


> I think @squaretaper would extend that offer to coders also!


Oops, meant to type ciders. Damn autocorrect.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Oops, meant to type ciders. Damn autocorrect.


I admit, I was very confused.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Although, not any more than normal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I might get so much heat for this but...I like Bluebeam.


----------



## leggo PE

Umm but I like Bluebeam too...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Umm but I like Bluebeam too...


Acrobat 11 is garbage.


----------



## akwooly

my aunt used to live in Stockton.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hmm, what song should I sing tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

How about...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

WE DON’T NEED NO EDUCATION


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

WE DON’T NEED NO THOUGHT CONTROL


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NO DARK SARCASM IN THE CLASSROOM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

TEACHERS LEAVE THEM KIDS ALONE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

HEY TEACHERS, LEAVE THEM KIDS ALONE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ALL IN ALL IT’S JUST ANOTHER BRICK IN THE WALL


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ALL IN ALL YOU’RE JUST ANOTHER BRICK IN THE WALL


----------



## JayKay PE

Guys. Field work is hella easy at my new job, except it was during the only rain storm in the past three weeks. Also, I ate $8 of Taco Bell after I left site. $8 of Taco Bell is a lot of food and I am regretting it.


----------



## P-E

Wood Friday


----------



## 23and1

Happy Good Friday

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Guys. Field work is hella easy at my new job, except it was during the only rain storm in the past three weeks. Also, I ate $8 of Taco Bell after I left site. $8 of Taco Bell is a lot of food and I am regretting it.


It amuses me to hear "hella" come out of a New Yorker.  :rotflmao:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Oops, meant to type ciders. Damn autocorrect.


I was wondering what coders meant... but figured ya'll knew something I didn't.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I might get so much heat for this but...I like Bluebeam.






leggo PE said:


> Umm but I like Bluebeam too...


I liked Bluebeam too, until they gave us Revu CAD edition.  That is a bunch of garbage that does not work 50% of the time.



squaretaper PE said:


> Acrobat 11 is garbage.


Agreed.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I liked Bluebeam too, until they gave us Revu CAD edition.  That is a bunch of garbage that does not work 50% of the time.
> 
> Agreed.


@vhab49_PE is up to speed. Back to spamming.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Do not want to be here today.


----------



## NJmike PE

keep in moving along


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday SPAM.


----------



## preeb

Good Friday SPAM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

homemade yogurt!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leaving at noon.  or before.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Both are good options. So jealous of options.


----------



## leggo PE

I don't really want to be here either. Wanna play hooky together, @vhab49_PE?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Horse stable spam! It’s cool this morning.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You have a horse?? Cool!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Working hard, taking break spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Happy Friday spammers. Glad this shitty week is almost over.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Happy Friday spammers. Glad this shitty week is almost over.


Boo! Same!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I don't really want to be here either. Wanna play hooky together, @vhab49_PE?


Bread question: have you made focaccia? If yes, should I make it on a traditional rectangle pan or can I make it in my dutch oven? Please provide estimate for consultant fees. :rotflmao:


----------



## Dr. Barber

S

    P

         A

              M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Dr. Barber

More spam


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Boo! Same!


Here's to a hopefully relaxing weekend!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Here's to a hopefully relaxing weekend!


I have a case of White Claw waiting for me! Thanks @vee043324!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Here's to a hopefully relaxing weekend!


What do you have planned? I'm re-homing my chili peppers.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> What do you have planned? I'm re-homing my chili peppers.


Going to head to the hometown to see my parents and in-laws!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Bread question: have you made focaccia? If yes, should I make it on a traditional rectangle pan or can I make it in my dutch oven? Please provide estimate for consultant fees. :rotflmao:


The one time I tried to make focaccia, it didn't turn out that well, but that was before my sourdough adventures. I think I used a regular 9x11 (or similar size) pan in that instance.

Were I to attempt making it now, I'd probably use my cast iron pan. I'm guessing a Dutch oven would work too.


----------



## NJmike PE

txjennah PE said:


> Here's to a hopefully *relaxing weekend*!


what's this made up event that you speak of


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> The one time I tried to make focaccia, it didn't turn out that well, but that was before my sourdough adventures. I think I used a regular 9x11 (or similar size) pan in that instance.
> 
> Were I to attempt making it now, I'd probably use my cast iron pan. I'm guessing a Dutch oven would work too.


Ok, I'll give it a go in the Dutch oven. I feel weird making a circular focaccia, but whatever it's a free country. I miss going to Liguria Bakery in North Beach!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Top?


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ok, I'll give it a go in the Dutch oven. I feel weird making a circular focaccia, but whatever it's a free country. I miss going to Liguria Bakery in North Beach!


No reason to feel weird. It should still taste the same!


----------



## leggo PE

Which reminds me, I think I need to make some more sourdough soft pretzels this weekend. I have a decent amount of discard starter in the fridge I need to use up.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spammalamadingdongdoi


----------



## preeb

Spamallamarama!

:bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Omg


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Which reminds me, I think I need to make some more sourdough soft pretzels this weekend. I have a decent amount of discard starter in the fridge I need to use up.


That sounds bomb.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dynamite!


----------



## preeb

TNT!

wait wrong thread


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ANFO?


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> That sounds bomb.


They are what are pictured in my avatar.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yassssssssss


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yas


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And other miscellaneous gibberish


----------



## preeb

Dag dag


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

These Frixion pens are amazing.


----------



## akwooly

it is friday


----------



## akwooly

oh so disappointed.  it has been like 25 minutes since i posted and no one else has.


----------



## preeb

We slakin' on the spammin'!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam is always so slow on Friday afternoons for us west coasters.


----------



## leggo PE

Everyone disappears.


----------



## P-E

36 min left


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm heeeeeeere.  Will probably be taking off around 4 so we can pack and take the puppy dog to the pet hotel.  I'm glad it's been a relatively quiet day.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm here too. Still got at least three hours to go. And I have stuff to do, so I should probably get to it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm here! But working!


----------



## akwooly

just over two hours....not that i am counting down to the weekend.


----------



## akwooly

foook yeah.  top ^^^  no bananalama


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Can't wait for the cold White Claw waiting for me.


----------



## P-E

On the train.  Bye city.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

P-E said:


> On the train.  Bye city.


Hasta lasagna!


----------



## P-E

In the burbs.


----------



## P-E

Hockey and basketball playoff games tonight.   Go Boston!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam ya later!

Wait, I'm not leaving just yet. Got like another hour to go.


----------



## adavi248

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

12 minutes to freedom SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

2.5 more hours...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Be prepared


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hakuna matata


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## akwooly

I like mega mans tenacity


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

akwooly said:


> I like mega mans tenacity


Glad someone does.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

Pg 102


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

Pg 102


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

Pg 102


----------



## adavi248

Pg 102


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

Pg 102


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

1500!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

1500!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

1500!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

1500!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

1500!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

1500!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

1500!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

1500!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

adavi248 said:


> He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


Wait, I never agreed to that.


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


It's in the fine print


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

adavi248 said:


> It's in the fine print


I want my lawyer.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I want my lawyer.


Law firm of Spam and spam and SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'mma spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## adavi248

Hoping the spam helps me pass this time. im so tired of studying for this thing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Almost there!


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Almost there!


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Almost there!


----------



## adavi248

He's gonna spam until I reach 1500 posts!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

adavi248 said:


> Hoping the spam helps me pass this time. im so tired of studying for this thing.


Wait, you're still studying? For the October 2019 one?


----------



## adavi248

So close!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Almost there!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Almost there!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Almost there!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

9


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

8


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

7


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

6


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

5


----------



## adavi248

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Wait, you're still studying? For the October 2019 one?


Nah i just tool the april one and i feel really good about it but probably have 500 hours into studyin this thing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

4


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

3


----------



## adavi248

So close!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

2


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

1


----------



## adavi248

1


----------



## adavi248

lol


----------



## adavi248

LETSSS GOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## adavi248

LETS GET IT!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

adavi248 said:


> Nah i just tool the april one and i feel really good about it but probably have 500 hours into studyin this thing.


Ahh, well, I hope you get some good relaxation. Being done with the test is certainly an amazing feeling.

And so is reaching 1500 posts on this board


----------



## adavi248

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Ahh, well, I hope you get some good relaxation. Being done with the test is certainly an amazing feeling.
> 
> And so is reaching 1500 posts on this board


Haha true and pass or fail ii think ill stick around!


----------



## adavi248

Spam


----------



## adavi248

Spam


----------



## adavi248

Spam


----------



## adavi248

Spam


----------



## adavi248

Spam


----------



## adavi248

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Worst financial decision I ever made was to rent a limo without a driver.

All that money and I had nothing to chauffeur it.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squaretaper PE said:


> You have a horse?? Cool!


Sorry was busy. We don’t, yet. My daughter rides horses and takes lessons at a local stable. She’d move in to the place if they'd let her. Again, she likes animals way more than people.

And....Saturday spam before going fishing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

second to last day of vacation spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Eternal yard work spam


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Easter Stomach Bug spam


----------



## matt267 PE

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Easter Stomach Bug spam


That's shitty.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Everyone still sleeping, except me, Easter Sunday spam!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Easter Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sunday funday SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Kidding, Sunday yard work SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Weeds weeds weeds weeds weeds weeds SPAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Weekends are no excuse for not spamming.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAMMMMMMM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

GLORIOUS SPAMMMMMMM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

THE SPAM THREAD WAS NOT ON THE LAST FIVE FOR THE FIRST TIME IN A WHILE OMG


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I FIXED IT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

WHY AM I USING ALL CAPS


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’M YELLING, APPARENTLY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

YADA YADA YADA


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

YODEL LEH HEE HOO


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SSSSSSSSPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPPPPPPPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAAAAAAAAAAASM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DANGIT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

First post as a supporting member. SPAM


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## 23and1

Creek Fire Rotting


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Monday morning spam. Starting my diet....yet again.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ditto SPAM.


----------



## Supe

X3


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Damned those Reese’s peanut butter cream eggs!


----------



## Supe

No Easter candy in our house this year.  Mrs. Supe didn't bother, and Junior's grandparents sent cash or gift cards instead.  I'm drooling just thinking about the caramel eggs and Reese's eggs, though.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oh man, so hungry. Want candy.


----------



## User1

i just had a mango greek yogurt and idk how i feel about it


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> i just had a mango greek yogurt and idk how i feel about it


Greek yogurt is weird. (That might be bias talking since I don’t really like liquid or near-liquid dairy products)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also, results will not be released today.


----------



## preeb

NOooooooooooooo


----------



## Dean Agnostic




----------



## Dean Agnostic




----------



## Dean Agnostic

Thank you!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If you listen closely it sounds like she sings “bacon eggs”


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Greek yogurt is weird. (That might be bias talking since I don’t really like liquid or near-liquid dairy products)﻿


i kinda like the tang of it esp with other fruits mixed in. plus it's easy and doesn't expire super fast.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I like the honey flavored Greek yogurt, from The Greek Gods brand. A coworker turned me on to it about 11-12 years ago...right before the Greek yogurt popularity explosion. That’s some good stuff.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I have trust issues with milk (and yogurt). You might say there were too many times our relationship has gone sour.

Every once in a a while i’ll enjoy a little Greek yogurt or some cottage cheese, or even a bowl of cereal...but the dairy product in question can not be within 2 days of expiration and it has to be the right kind.

It’s funny, i’m Really not picky about anything else.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

About an hour til lunch.....and I’m hungry. But not hungry enough to go for spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I don't really want to be here either. Wanna play hooky together, @vhab49_PE?


Sorry, I had already left to play hooky at that point friday.  :0


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I have trust issues with milk (and yogurt). You might say there were too many times our relationship has gone sour.
> 
> Every once in a a while i’ll enjoy a little Greek yogurt or some cottage cheese, or even a bowl of cereal...but the dairy product in question can not be within 2 days of expiration and it has to be the right kind.
> 
> It’s funny, i’m Really not picky about anything else.


I make my own yogurt.  Milk however, is the devil, and I won't drink it. I typically won't even put it in cereal.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Topsies


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Remember to wear suncreen SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I have trust issues with milk (and yogurt). You might say there were too many times our relationship has gone sour.
> 
> Every once in a a while i’ll enjoy a little Greek yogurt or some cottage cheese, or even a bowl of cereal...but the dairy product in question can not be within 2 days of expiration and it has to be the right kind.
> 
> It’s funny, i’m Really not picky about anything else.


I remember when we were young, there was this one supermarket where the milk would go sour even before the expiration date hit!  I think that's why I hate Milk Duds, reminds me too much of sour milk. D:  I too am very picky with expiration dates and my husband thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> I remember when we were young, there was this one supermarket where the milk would go sour even before the expiration date hit!  I think that's why I hate Milk Duds, reminds me too much of sour milk.  I too am very picky with expiration dates and my husband thinks I'm crazy.


I’m glad I’m not the only crazy one


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I recommend zinc oxide SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

Warming up microwaveable mac and cheese like a goddamn adult spam.

*Kraft Mac and Cheese DELUXE because I'm classy like that


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Warming up microwaveable mac and cheese like a goddamn adult spam.
> 
> *Kraft Mac and Cheese DELUXE because I'm classy like that


DELUXE??? Wow, high rollers in the Lone Star State!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Microwaves are great. I recently figured out how to microwave eggs; this morning I microwaved some with chives, ham, and cheese.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Microwaves are great. I recently figured out how to microwave eggs; this morning I microwaved some with chives, ham, and cheese.


Hopefully not at the office. We have someone who does this every morning. It's...so rough in there for about 3 hours after.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Well, Monday’s suck!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Warming up microwaveable mac and cheese like a goddamn adult spam.
> 
> *Kraft Mac and Cheese DELUXE because I'm classy like that


I've been happy with the Annie's brand. The shells and white cheddar is pretty good!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Well, Monday’s suck!


Booooo to Mondays.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I've been happy with the Annie's brand. The shells and white cheddar is pretty good!


Haha, I'll have to give that a try!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Hopefully not at the office. We have someone who does this every morning. It's...so rough in there for about 3 hours after.


Shouldn’t be the case if you do it right. I only heat mine up for a max of 40 seconds at a time. If they’re not fully cooked, stir and repeat. I haven’t noticed any issues at home or at work.


----------



## txjennah PE

And now I'm eating potato salad my mom sent home with me.  Too many carbs with this meal. I feel regret.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Shouldn’t be the case if you do it right. I only heat mine up for a max of 40 seconds at a time. If they’re not fully cooked, stir and repeat. I haven’t noticed any issues at home or at work. ﻿


I'm just sayin' it smells like 2 ppm H₂S. Bleh!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> And now I'm eating potato salad my mom sent home with me.  Too many carbs with this meal. I feel regret.


NO. Carbs good. Carbs tasty.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Microwaves are great. I recently figured out how to microwave eggs; this morning I microwaved some with chives, ham, and cheese.


I'm finishing up Neil deGrasse Tyson and Avis Lang's "Accessory to War." They have a long section about microwaves (history, applications, etc.), quite the miracle.


----------



## leggo PE

Hi spammers! I like dairy. Gimme the cheese!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

leggo PE said:


> Gimme the cheese!


+1


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Hi spammers! I like dairy. Gimme the cheese!


Cheese is a solid dairy product (get it?)


----------



## leggo PE

I could never go vegan for the reason of cheese.


----------



## Supe

As my grandmother got up in her years, she put a whole raw egg in the microwave.  It blew the door clean off when it let go and cracked the interior plastics.  Miss you, Nana.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I go through a block of cheese a week. It’s my go-to snack right now...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Supe said:


> As my grandmother got up in her years, she put a whole raw egg in the microwave.  It blew the door clean off when it let go and cracked the interior plastics.  Miss you, Nana.


For science!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I go through a block of cheese a week. It’s my go-to snack right now...


Is it government cheese?

Edit: Ooo! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Is it government cheese?
> 
> Edit: Ooo! ToP! :bananalama:


You’re not gonna be able to explain my weirdness that easily...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Hi spammers! I like dairy. Gimme the cheese!


Mmm, Brillat-Savarin cheese is one of the best. The French are really the best.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> You’re not gonna be able to explain my weirdness that easily...


https://munchies.vice.com/en_us/article/wn7mgq/wtf-happened-to-government-cheese


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I have this awesome recipe for champagne and Brie soup!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> https://munchies.vice.com/en_us/article/wn7mgq/wtf-happened-to-government-cheese


Ok, i’m trying really hard to read between the lines, here...are you suggesting i’m poor, or are you asking me if I have it because you love it and really want some?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What??


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

That’s now velveeta?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> What??


Exactly.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It looks like velveeta. I mean, it’s good on Mac n cheese, nachos, ball park foods.

I think it was just a play on words because you work for the government.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I had basil pesto hummus and reduced fat Wheat Thins for first lunch.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I could never go vegan for the reason of cheese.


Truth.  Cheese and butter.  I love butter.  I miss butter.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Just don’t eat the soylent green.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I think it was just a play on words because you work for the government.


Confusion abounds...?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I have this awesome recipe for champagne and Brie soup!


That sounds delicious.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Confusion abounds...?


It is the spam thread. People posting all sorts of crazy stuff. I really have no idea what that’s about.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> That sounds delicious.


It is! I had it in a restaurant, and looked up a recipe for it. Not exactly the same, but champagne + Brie!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> It is the spam thread. People posting all sorts of crazy stuff. I really have no idea what that’s about.


----------



## DerekJeter




----------



## matt267 PE

daily dose of spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> daily dose of spam


DDoS? That’s not a good idea.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I had basil pesto hummus and reduced fat Wheat Thins for first lunch.


But what about second lunch?


----------



## fyrfytr310

Did anyone else hear that?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

fyrfytr310 said:


> Did anyone else hear that?


Ok, i’ll Bite. Hear what?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> View attachment 12838
> 
> 
> View attachment 12839


Exactly!!!! Ya caught meh!

Edit: Ooh eeh ooh ah ah....top!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I have this awesome recipe for champagne and Brie soup!


That sounds ridiculously fancy. Are all Texans just crazy rich? Crazy rich Texans??

Also, I would like to try this champagne/brie soup, never to early to build up next winter's coat!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> View attachment 12838
> 
> 
> View attachment 12839


Think about it, it was someone's paid job (probably) to prepare this set for a photo shoot.


----------



## DerekJeter

Caviar Cake? Titanium-Flake Tacos? Gold-Flake Gazpacho? Silver Shavings Soup?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DerekJeter said:


> Caviar Cake? Titanium-Flake Tacos? Gold-Flake Gazpacho? Silver Shavings Soup?


No, angel food cake with powdered aluminum frosting. That way when you light the birthday candles the entire room explodes!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DerekJeter said:


> Caviar Cake? Titanium-Flake Tacos? Gold-Flake Gazpacho? Silver Shavings Soup?


What is this, a System of a Down single?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, gazpacho is flippin' gross.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> That sounds ridiculously fancy. Are all Texans just crazy rich? Crazy rich Texans??
> 
> Also, I would like to try this champagne/brie soup, never to early to build up next winter's coat!


I wish lol!


----------



## txjennah PE

Anyone else remember this making the rounds in '02/'03? The days before Youtube...


----------



## Master slacker

sfdgsgtjftydl,guo;


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

txjennah PE said:


> I wish lol!


Me too!!! No where near rich! Lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> But what about second lunch?


It will be a smoked pork salad with honey mustard bbq sauce dressing. In T-10 probably.


----------



## Master slacker

I can't stand sod music.  ugh


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> I can't stand sotd music.  ugh


I appreciate its uniqueness, but I definitely need to be in the right frame of mind for it. Some of it is really depressing and psychedelic, especially their latest albums...


----------



## txjennah PE

The only full album of theirs I've heard is Toxicity. I like it but it took me awhile to get into.  Wasn't really feeling some of their later stuff but haven't done a deep dive.


----------



## Master slacker

lh;otyuky


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m hungry, I need a second lunch right about now.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I’m hungry, I need a second lunch right about now.


Same! What is with today??


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

After a holiday filled with candy, and I’m trying to eat better. Not sure about you.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Same! What is with today??


I have second lunch every day.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I have second lunch every day.


@vhab49_PE is definitely going places.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

squaretaper PE said:


> @vhab49_PE is definitely going places.


@vhab49_PE 2020???


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> @vhab49_PE is definitely going places.


Hopefully she’s bringing lunch from home sometimes, too...going out can get expensive


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> After a holiday filled with candy, and I’m trying to eat better. Not sure about you.


I mowed an acre of overgrown grass and weeds!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I mowed an acre of overgrown grass and weeds!


Come mow mine, I haven’t had time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Come mow mine, I haven’t had time!


I contemplated (not really, but just daydreamed) about just burning down the whole dang field.

Also, what the heck is a SMOTT?

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Also, what the heck is a SMOTT?


It’s an acronym....so is snape (it’s not from HP). They both were me....but I’ve changed my name and with other circumstances, neither no longer fit. I should change it.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I think I should change it to CrazyLady.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> It’s an acronym....so is snape (it’s not from HP).


I have to admit, i’ve Been having a hard time resisting the urge to yell “Dumbledore” every time I see your name.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> It’s an acronym....so is snape (it’s not from HP). They both were me....but I’ve changed my name and with other circumstances, neither no longer fit. I should change it.


View attachment 12842


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I have to admit, i’ve Been having a hard time resisting the urge to yell “Dumbledore” every time I see your name.


I have to admit, I've been having a hard time resisting the urge to just leave the office and never come back.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squaretaper PE said:


> View attachment 12842


CrazyLady it is!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I think I should change it to CrazyLady.


View attachment 12843


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> I have to admit, I've been having a hard time resisting the urge to just leave the office and never come back.


Well i’m Sorry for offending you.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Whoa, why are the linked images so huge...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Well i’m Sorry for offending you.


Nooo, you've _inspired _me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Nooo, you've _inspired _me.


Well then apology taken back!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Well then apology taken back!


Take it back! We don't want it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Take it back! We don't want it.


FINE! *pouts*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> FINE! *pouts*


Pouting over.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ok, teach just sent pic of my kid eating “dirt”...and now I want chocolate pudding. Damned diet!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Hopefully she’s bringing lunch from home sometimes, too...going out can get expensive


Pretty much so.  Tiny meals, all day long.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Ok, teach just sent pic of my kid eating “dirt”...and now I want chocolate pudding. Damned diet!


I only "diet" to budget room for booze.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Ok, teach just sent pic of my kid eating “dirt”...and now I want chocolate pudding. Damned diet!


Ahh, yes. Good ol’ “die” with a “t”.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Pretty much so.  Tiny meals, all day long.


I'm on the patent-pending Squaretaper Snake diet. One meal a day buys you a lot of time for other tasks!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Only kidding. I have three meals the size of one snake meal. This is why I'm fat.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Something something macros. Something something counting...zzz....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It’s all good, I’m fat too. I could use a little bit of starvation mode.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m so bored today!!!! I’m sure sh*t will hit the fan when I’m in H-town tomorrow.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

After lunch slump SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Office basil plant is blowing up SPAM.

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chili pepper plants haven't sprouted yet. I might really need to get a heated blanket for this guy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Office basil plant is blowing up SPAM.
> 
> Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


I’m no botanist, but...I don’t think spontaneous combustion is normal behavior for basil plants.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I have a second set on deck using the wet paper towel method, but still nothing is happening.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Greenhouse? Do they make mini desk versions?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’m no botanist, but...I don’t think spontaneous combustion is normal behavior for basil plants.


It's not combustion, it's deflagration!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Greenhouse? Do they make mini desk versions?


I'm sure I could just tent my whole cubicle with plastic drop cloth à la E.T.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> It's not combustion, it's deflagration!


That’s even worse!

(what does deflagration mean)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Greenhouse? Do they make mini desk versions?


It's annoying because the basil was just an afterthought and the seeds were free. The chili peppers are supposed to be the star, but right now it's just being an annoying diva who can't deliver.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> That’s even worse!
> 
> (what does deflagration mean)


Oh you electricals...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Greenhouse? Do they make mini desk versions?


Actually...this is not the worst idea. I'm going to marinate on this.

I'm so lazy I'm seriously contemplating putting a PLC here to water my plants.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Anything basil makes me think of that episode from The Office when Michael thinks a bag of caprese salad is weed.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Try growing that in your office.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Actually...this is not the worst idea. I'm going to marinate on this.
> 
> I'm so lazy I'm seriously contemplating putting a PLC here to water my plants.


@knight1fox3 please send me a Compactlogix controller and a couple IO card to make this a reality. I will pay you in chili peppers and caprese salad. I would like the conformal coating adder because I routinely spill coffee.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Try growing that in your office.


Again, not the worst idea @SNAPE/SMOTT PE is on a roll! I do work for the guvmint...it takes an act of Congress to fire anyone...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The new AB Compactlogix controllers are cool, but I keep forgetting to add the terminal strip part numbers. Oops.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> @knight1fox3 please send me a Compactlogix controller and a couple IO card to make this a reality. I will pay you in chili peppers and caprese salad. I would like the conformal coating adder because I routinely spill coffee.


Automation guy here, you’re not gonna be able to afford a compactlogix controller with that kinda payment. Automationdirect, raspi, or arduino would be cheaper


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ooo, neat! Are you more industrial control systems? Buildings? Government skunk works?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Well, look at that, everyone at work is available on skype...group chat!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Automation guy here, you’re not gonna be able to afford a compactlogix controller with that kinda payment. Automationdirect, raspi, or arduino would be cheaper


I do have a little Koyo unit running my beer making stuff at home. Not bad stuff!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Well, look at that, everyone at work is available on skype...group chat!


I miss my Skype for business! WebEx is garbage.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Ooo, neat! Are you more industrial control systems? Buildings? Government skunk works?


Mostly industrial, but i’ve dabbled in buildings as well.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ooo, neat! Are you more industrial control systems? Buildings? Government skunk works?


Who are we kidding, @ChebyshevII_PE is full-time running this SPAM thread. Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Mostly industrial, but i’ve dabbled in buildings as well.


I'm no longer in the systems integration game, I miss playing with electronics.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm no longer in the systems integration game, I miss playing with electronics.


It’s hecka fun, I really enjoy it. I’m fortunate that I get to work with the whole picture; not just PLC programming, but also HMI/SCADA, physical hardware, networking, electrical troubleshooting, comms protocols, drawings, diagnostics...it’s been a great experience for me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM! Top?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No, bottom.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

East! West! North! South!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It’s all good.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> It’s all good.


Is this your 2020 campaign slogan?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Is this your 2020 campaign slogan?


No, it’s my life slogan.

I’m a little upset that Margaritaville coffee doesn’t include tequila.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> No, it’s my life slogan.
> 
> I’m a little upset that Margaritaville coffee doesn’t include tequila.


Wow. Letdown of the decade.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Just means I’ll have to pack a flask.


----------



## leggo PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> It’s an acronym....so is snape (it’s not from HP). They both were me....but I’ve changed my name and with other circumstances, neither no longer fit. I should change it.


Oh yeesh, if you changed your name here, I would be so confused...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It’s why I’ve kept it.


----------



## leggo PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> It’s why I’ve kept it.


You're smart.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> You're smart.


No, she’s “SMOTT”


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I was smott. I am no longer.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I was smott. I am no longer.


I’m aware, but I couldn’t miss the wordplay opportunity. It’s in my nature!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam spam spammy


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m so stuffed......from eating crawfish jambalaya stuffed chicken!


----------



## P-E

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> It’s an acronym....so is snape (it’s not from HP). They both were me....but I’ve changed my name and with other circumstances, neither no longer fit. I should change it.


Mine’s an acronym too.  Has nothing to do with the exam.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

P-E said:


> Mine’s an acronym too.  Has nothing to do with the exam.


Mine is not an acronym. It is ChebyshevII_PE


----------



## Road Guy

Sup Bitches?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Night nerds!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Night nerds!


Darn skippy


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam time! Should I go to 1750?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam time! Should I go to 1750?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam time! Should I go to 1750?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam time! Should I go to 1750?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam time! Should I go to 1750?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy cow! I can post with almost no time delay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

!SPAM MAPS!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## Road Guy

20 more mondays till MNF


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Doc, note: I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T. Eliot, top bard, notes putrid tang emanating, is sad; I'd assign it a name: gnat dirt upset on drab pot toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Aaaaaand top!

:bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## JHW 3d

I hear you crying, and yet I do not feel compelled to comfort you.


----------



## JHW 3d

Go see your mother


----------



## JHW 3d

I swear if I have to get out of this chair, I’m gonna...


----------



## JHW 3d

Now look what you just made me do...


----------



## JHW 3d

Spilled my beer all over these fresh, only worn three days, khakis.


----------



## JHW 3d

You know I only do laundry on second Sundays.


----------



## JHW 3d

What the HELL?!


----------



## JHW 3d

Just stay over there in your crib and cry why don’t you. See if I care.


----------



## JHW 3d

You can have another bottle of milk in a few hours... what are we made of money?


----------



## JHW 3d

And I’m not coming within ten feet of you until your older brother wakes up from his nap and changes your stinky diaper.


----------



## JHW 3d

I said STOP crying.


----------



## JHW 3d

STOP!! Geez can’t you understand English?


----------



## JHW 3d

Ever since your mom left this morning you just won’t shut up. Seriously, I have a headache now.


----------



## JHW 3d

I don’t even know where that tramp went. She leaves for hours. Always comes back and showers right away. I guess she’s been working out. Ha, I haven’t done that in years. Old lady still thinks I’m a beefcake.


----------



## JHW 3d

I really need someone to bring me another beer.


----------



## JHW 3d

I really hope your brother wakes up soon. If he doesn’t, that’s really selfish. I’m going to have to teach him a lesson. Maybe slap him around a little bit.


----------



## JHW 3d

Another car chase on tv. I love this shit. I could watch this all day. Man that’s a great idea for a show. If this disability insurance ever craps out and they find out I’m fine, maybe I’ll start my own tv show. 24-7 car chases. There will be prizes and what not. Oh man... yawn. Or maybe I’ll just get one of my friends to do it. I really just want to watch it. Sounds like way too much work.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Aaaaaand top!
> 
> :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


This. This is an acceptable post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bedtime SPAM.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wakey wakey spam.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## 23and1

Doow Odow Wood


----------



## NJmike PE

results are coming


----------



## NJmike PE

spam often


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

no results until 15k


----------



## NJmike PE

proven fact


----------



## RBHeadge PE

20% of the way there. Just 12 more weeks to go!*

*this may actually be true for Pennsylvania


----------



## ashmur90

spammity spam spam.


----------



## 23and1

PA ought to get itself together
Reading back on that one year with the faux licensure fiasco...glad I wasn't a part of that


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> It amuses me to hear "hella" come out of a New Yorker.  :rotflmao:


FYI, I have no idea how that word snuck into my vocabulary.  Maybe a roommate in college?  But I do use it un-ironically when talking sometimes, and people are just as amused/confused as you seem to be.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Job site day. No spams for me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAMMMMMMM


----------



## JayKay PE

I hate doing expenses...and work.  I wanna go back into the field where I can run around like a hoon and nobody bothers me.


----------



## JayKay PE

Double post, since spam is slow today: I am hungry and want food, but I am also nauseous from having too much food yesterday.  This is a horrible conundrum and I wish it would solve itself while I type instead of reminding me every two-minutes.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Double post, since spam is slow today: I am hungry and want food, but I am also nauseous from having too much food yesterday.  This is a horrible conundrum and I wish it would solve itself while I type instead of reminding me every two-minutes.


ugh i hate that. do you have some fruit or yogurt you can pick at while drinking lots of water to convince your body to process that food from yesterday and tell it to gtfo? lol


----------



## User1

or, are you actually nauseated because you haven't eaten yet


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

23and1 said:


> PA ought to get itself together
> Reading back on that one year with the faux licensure fiasco...glad I wasn't a part of that


They probably take long now because of that incident...? Then again, perhaps not.


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm gonna hork a banana down, get some tea, and then scan my field book.  Maybe the little bit of Vitamin K(ickass) and movement will make me feel better.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hope you feel better, JayKay.

SPAM


----------



## JayKay PE

Nah, it's fine.  It's me getting almost bullied into eating more pizza by my mom.  Which is a horrible reason for a stomach ache, but there you go.  I'll be an adult and whine about it to the world wide web, but never mention it to anybody in-person.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Go broncos spam

It’s not football season

But I don’t care


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Banana is not ripe.  JK is making poor choices.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

:Banane262:


----------



## txjennah PE

Goooood morning spammers, too much work to do and not enough warm bodies to distribute that work.  Ignore me while I sit rocking in a corner and wondering how I'm going to get all this work done (not spamming much today, for one!)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Biked to work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh yeah, mornin' spammers.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Job walk today for me too. Low/no SPAM for me today.

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama: Mayhaps there will be SPAM after all.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Wakey wakey Spam and bakey


----------



## RBHeadge PE

first day back in the office in two weeks spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Wakey wakey Spam and bakey


When was the last time you *actually* had SPAM?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> When was the last time you *actually* had SPAM?


...................I don’t know.

Elementary school, maybe?


----------



## JayKay PE

Sorting out soil boring photos-SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You can get your SPAM right here SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> You can get your SPAM right here SPAM.


I can get my what right here? SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Sorting out soil boring photos-SPAM


My favorite quote of the month: "soil - brown" - @txjennah PE


----------



## Dr. Barber

S

P

A

MMMMMMMMMM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Gibberish!

...I mean...SPAM


----------



## Dr. Barber

ASCII art Pig Spam

┈┈┏━╮╭━┓┈╭━━━━╮┈┈┃┏┗┛┓┃╭┫ⓞⓘⓝⓚ┃┈┈╰┓▋▋┏╯╯╰━━━━╯┈╭━┻╮╲┗━━━━╮╭╮┈┈┃▎▎┃╲╲╲╲╲╲┣━╯┈┈╰━┳┻▅╯╲╲╲╲┃┈┈┈┈┈┈╰━┳┓┏┳┓┏╯┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┗┻┛┗┻┛┈┈┈


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dr. Barber said:


> ASCII art Pig Spam
> 
> ┈┈┏━╮╭━┓┈╭━━━━╮┈┈┃┏┗┛┓┃╭┫ⓞⓘⓝⓚ┃┈┈╰┓▋▋┏╯╯╰━━━━╯┈╭━┻╮╲┗━━━━╮╭╮┈┈┃▎▎┃╲╲╲╲╲╲┣━╯┈┈╰━┳┻▅╯╲╲╲╲┃┈┈┈┈┈┈╰━┳┓┏┳┓┏╯┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┗┻┛┗┻┛┈┈┈


I must ASCII why ye did that, laddy


----------



## Dr. Barber

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I must ASCII why ur did that, laddy


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dr. Barber said:


> View attachment 12847


The joke: you missed it.

SPAM!


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> My favorite quote of the month: "soil - brown" - @txjennah PE


Ahahahaha thanks!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

A guy walks into a bar.

”ouch,” he says.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I should've called in "sick" today


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Drove from Miami to DC in one go Sunday into Monday. No sleep. Was an hour ahead of schedule, then Virginia happened. Virginia I-95 is gonna be Virginia traffic regardless of time of day. Ended up getting home 1.5hr late.

paying for it today in the office.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

There’s still time to call it a sick day...


----------



## leggo PE

Finishing up plan check response spam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Nah, I'm already here. What I needed was more sleep, I'll catch up tonight I guess. Plus there's some time sensitive stuff I that I need to get done quickly. I'm ahead of schedule and should get that done before I leave today.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sleep is for the weak (read: week)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m getting lazy and haven’t had a haircut in months. I need an opinion: keep it growing or cut it?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Depends are you going for an Eastern Washington look, Northwest Oregon look, or engineer look?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Depends are you going for an Eastern Washington look, Northwest Oregon look, or engineer look?


I can prolly guess what “engineer” look is, but i’m curious about how you would define the other two...

:bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The first cuts its shorter on the sides. The second does not.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

By that definition, northwestern Oregon.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

put the scissors down


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Portland, here I come...


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I always go for the engineer look.


----------



## DerekJeter

SUH-PAM-UH


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> I always go for the engineer look.


Well THERE’S your problem!


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I always go for the engineer look.


As do I.  Long flowing locks with a protective glaze.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m assuming we are talking hair.....mine is dyed auburn, and long. Wavy (aka frizzy)....like the princess diaries before the makeover. It’s either completely down, or in a low ponytail when in the field (under hard hat).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I grew my hair out for two straight years and donated it when it was cut. I’ve enjoyed having shorter hair again but i’m seriously considering another go. (My hair grows ridiculously fast for a guy so it’s not particularly economical to keep it the same length all the time)


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I really need that tequila coffee! Trying to do the impossible.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I grew my hair out for two straight years and donated it when it was cut. I’ve enjoyed having shorter hair again but i’m seriously considering another go. (My hair grows ridiculously fast for a guy so it’s not particularly economical to keep it the same length all the time)


Ooh, I want to see a pic of you with long hair!


----------



## akwooly

i need a haircut


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

akwooly said:


> i need a haircut


Yeah, lookin’ like a bear, there...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It’s been fun having this spam for lunch.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Yeah, lookin’ like a bear, there...


it would 'bear'ly make a difference.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> it would 'bear'ly make a difference.


Don’t “brain” on my pun parade.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Don’t “brain” on my pun parade.


its a 'pun'y parade


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> its a 'pun'y parade


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

:’(


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


>


But I still enjoy it. Pun onward noble steed


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> But I still enjoy it. Pun onward noble steed


I. AM. NOT. A. HORSE!!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I. AM. NOT. A. HORSE!!!!!!


...but I did have a ponytail once.


----------



## JayKay PE

Yes!!!!  My hair when I was young, up until college, was shorter than my chin in a really aggressive wedge cut/shaved nape.  Then college started, and I didn't get it cut, so now I guess it's long?  But I don't know how to braid...so it usually get's put in a mid-height ponytail (high enough so it's in that weird space on your hardhat where the slick knob and the back are) and then wrap it around my neck as a JK-scarf.

Also, in other news, JK is thinking of starting to horseback ride again.  Should be interesting since I'm a fatty Mc-Fat fat nowadays.  Hopefully I'm not over the weight limit.


----------



## Slay the P.E.

Test prep service spam


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

end of workday spam


----------



## NikR_PE

lucky you


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> end of workday spam


Go to bed!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM


COPYCAT (copydog?)


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam

sPam

spAm

spaM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dr. Barber said:


> Spam
> 
> sPam
> 
> spAm
> 
> spaM


The SPAMatrix...


----------



## akwooly

mid day yoga.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I want to see that bear do yoga!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And....sh*t done hit the fan today...just as predicted.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I might need to learn some yoga....teach me!


----------



## txjennah PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I might need to learn some yoga....teach me!


There are lots of fun youtube channels I can recommend if you're looking to do some yoga.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> COPYCAT (copydog?)


COPYMAN *oik oik oik*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> There are lots of fun youtube channels I can recommend if you're looking to do some yoga.


I should probably do yoga, too. My neck vertebrae are really "crunchy" so the doc says I need to work on flexibility.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> The SPAMatrix...


SPAMception?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM mise en abîme?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I need to quit, spam!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I wanna do yoga, but what usually stops me is that no one wants to see me do yoga.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I wanna do yoga, but what usually stops me is that no one wants to see me do yoga.


I’ll watch you do yoga.... :eyebrows:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I’ll watch you do yoga.... :eyebrows:


Oh boy, how do I say this...

If you saw me, you would beg me not to do yoga.


----------



## Road Guy

fork


----------



## txjennah PE

Alrighty so what got me into yoga is Yoga With Adriene!  Her channel is really good for beginners because her flows are pretty restorative, and the poses aren't too challenging.  

Adriene is good, but she talks a lot and as my flexibility improved, I wanted yoga vids with a better workout. Some yogis I like are Lesley Fightmaster, Five Parks Yoga, and Yoga With Kassandra.


----------



## txjennah PE

And I am still very much a beginner! But my flexibility and overall well-being has really improved since I started doing yoga regularly back in 2016.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM IS GOOD


----------



## txjennah PE

Still at work like a loser spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Still at work like a loser spam




Not a loser, just a hard worker!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> lucky you


get in early, leave early


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Go to bed!


I'm on it


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Not a loser, just a hard worker!


Haha we don't have enough warm bodies for the amount of work at the moment.


----------



## txjennah PE

At least this is keeping me out of the field, so can't complain. I hate field work.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Still at work like a loser spam


two hours extra? ouch


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Haha we don't have enough warm bodies for the amount of work at the moment.


It's sorta better than the alternative


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's sorta better than the alternative


Idk, there are definitely days where i’d Rather be a warm body


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bedtime spam!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Idk, there are definitely days where i’d Rather be a warm body


Yeah, those are occasionally nice. But i qas mostly thinking that private companies with a surplus workforce tend to lay people off quickly.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, those are occasionally nice. But i qas mostly thinking that private companies with a surplus workforce tend to lay people off quickly.


Tru dat. But the bottom line is, you should be sleeping.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Bedtime spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Goodnight SPAM.


----------



## JayKay PE

Still up spam?


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself~~


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And, it’s another start of a spam-filled day! But not for me, I have to figure out wtf is up with these p&amp;id’s. I think there’s a contest to see how much can fit on a page. Where are my bifocals!


----------



## 23and1

Spam Wednesday it is


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Tru dat. But the bottom line is, you should be sleeping.


ikr. my sleep schedule is so f$%^d right now.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> All by myself~~


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN9CjAfo5n0


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN9CjAfo5n0


Literally had that stuck in my head for the next three hours.  Only I was singing it grossly, like Bridget Jones.

Also, I have so much work to do today, but it is admin assistant appreciation day...which means we are going out to lunch.  Which in turn means I am going to be in the office late today.  But I got so much work done when I was home since nobody was bothering me.  I wish I could work remotely some days.  I would be so much more efficient.  

*Edit - As historically noted in this thread, all of JK top posts are lame and usually involve complaining about something.


----------



## JayKay PE

There is a lack of spam today.  Which means results will come after 65+ days.  Sorry guys.  Don't make the rules.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> And, it’s another start of a spam-filled day! But not for me, I have to figure out wtf is up with these p&amp;id’s. I think there’s a contest to see how much can fit on a page. Where are my bifocals!


Some of my refinery P&amp;IDs end up looking like a Magic Eye.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> There is a lack of spam today.  Which means results will come after 65+ days.  Sorry guys.  Don't make the rules.


Spam is as Spam does SPAM.


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam before I get another tea/more water.  JK stomach is still not feeling good/I may potentially be dying.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Spam before I get another tea/more water.  JK stomach is still not feeling good/I may potentially be dying.


I recommend hot lemon water. Hope your stomach settles down. Also, don't die.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's sorta better than the alternative


No complaints, just don't want to work 11 hours again today.


----------



## txjennah PE

Morning spammers!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Morning spammers!!!!


Crazy Rich Texans in the house!! SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> There is a lack of spam today.


HAVE NO FEAR, CHEBY THE SHEV IS HERE


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I recommend hot lemon water. Hope your stomach settles down. Also, don't die.


Been drinking tea and water, but I think easter babka on Sunday killed me and then forced pizza intake on Monday KO'd me.

Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow.  I think tonight will mostly be dying on couch.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM, FAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’VE HAD TOO MUCH COFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## txjennah PE

@ChebyshevII_PE I've got yogurt for breakfast and the expiration date is today. Livin' on the edge.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE I've got yogurt for breakfast and the expiration date is today. Livin' on the edge.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> View attachment 12852


It still tastes like yogurt! Wooo!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> It still tastes like yogurt! Wooo!


(That doesn’t necessarily mean anything yet...)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In other news I think today might be hump day.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> (That doesn’t necessarily mean anything yet...)


I revise my former statement to say it MOSTLY still tastes like yogurt....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> I revise my former statement to say it MOSTLY still tastes like yogurt....


----------



## Dr. Barber

I just realized SPAM MAPS is a palindrome. Then googled it and... it’s a thing. For real.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dr. Barber said:


> I just realized SPAM MAPS is a palindrome. Then googled it and... it’s a thing. For real.
> 
> View attachment 12854


C’mon, dude. I said this in my first post in this thread on page 1.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dr. Barber said:


> I just realized SPAM MAPS is a palindrome. Then googled it and... it’s a thing. For real.
> 
> View attachment 12854


On the other hand, I had no idea that SPAM was originally used as military rations.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dr. Barber said:


> I just realized SPAM MAPS is a palindrome. Then googled it and... it’s a thing. For real.
> 
> View attachment 12854


Um. Ew.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> TOP SPAM.


DANGIT


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm really enjoying your conference call 3 cubes away! *shouted the dust mote*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

So annoying. Learn how to reserve a conference room.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wooo! I have one (1) chili pepper seed that sprouted! Great success! Come on little guy, you can do it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Wooo! I have one (1) chili pepper seed that sprouted! Great success! Come on little guy, you can do it.


Throw it at the inconsiderate conference callers


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Wooo! I have one (1) chili pepper seed that sprouted! Great success! Come on little guy, you can do it.


(And congrats on your new baby)


----------



## JayKay PE

I HAVE WAY TOO MUCH WORK.  I def think my company needs to either hire another mid-level person, or give me more money/promote me so it makes sense I am busting my buns.  Neither will happen, but just wanted to voice it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Throw it at the inconsiderate conference callers


Boom headshot.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I HAVE WAY TOO MUCH WORK.  I def think my company needs to either hire another mid-level person, or give me more money/promote me so it makes sense I am busting my buns.  Neither will happen, but just wanted to voice it.


‘Cause you’re all about dat raise, ‘bout dat raise...


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> ‘Cause you’re all about dat raise, ‘bout dat raise...


No treble.


----------



## preeb

Work. Spam. Work. Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Rode bike to work SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM. SPAM. SPAM.

-spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

E pluribus spamus.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Rode bike to work SPAM.


That sounds like hell, not going to lie.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Lorem ipspam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> That sounds like hell, not going to lie.


I’d rather bike to work than run to work.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’d rather bike to work than run to work.


I'd rather work from home than take transportation/have to get dressed.


----------



## JayKay PE

WAIT.  NO.  CORRECT THAT.  I'D RATHER BE MARRIED TO A RICH OLD GUY THAN GO TO WORK.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I'd rather work from home than take transportation/have to get dressed.


Truth!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m ready for a beer.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

JayKay0914 said:


> WAIT.  NO.  CORRECT THAT.  I'D RATHER BE MARRIED TO A RICH OLD GUY THAN GO TO WORK.


Until you have to go to bed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Um...SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I’m ready for a beer.


STILL DRINKING COFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Until you have to go to bed.


YOU DON'T KNOW ME.  JK has done worse for much less.  College was an interesting time.

And if it meant I didn't have to work/could be comfortable, JK wouldn't mind giving out a couple blowies.

Edit- NO NO NO NO NO.  WHY DOES THIS ALWAYS HAPPEN TO ME?  WHY TOP?  WHY?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Meeting notes...what I hate doing the most.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> So annoying. Learn how to reserve a conference room.


To contrast... we have a guy who cannot use the phone at his desk.  He spends 4 hours a day in a conference room making phone calls. Nobody else gets to commandeer a conference room for half days to make calls.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Well, not this chick...I mean, if we have nothing in common, I ain’t spending my life with ya! I need someone I can hold a conversation and laugh with (more so than the attraction to looks).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> To contrast... we have a guy who cannot use the phone at his desk.  He spends 4 hours a day in a conference room making phone calls. Nobody else gets to commandeer a conference room for half days to make calls.


That sucks. Two things: 1) why can’t he ask to have his phone fixed (if that’s the problem)? 2) is he at least somewhat quiet?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And old rich guys don’t seem interesting.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Old, nerdy and goofy....that’s a possibility.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> That sucks. Two things: 1) why can’t he ask to have his phone fixed (if that’s the problem)? 2) is he at least somewhat quiet?


1. His phone works fine.  2. I have no idea, I don't sit near him. He has a good projection voice, but also can be quiet.  I think he does not like to hold the phone to his head so he puts it on speaker in the conference room.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> YOU DON'T KNOW ME.  JK has done worse for much less.  College was an interesting time.
> 
> And if it meant I didn't have to work/could be comfortable, JK wouldn't mind giving out a couple blowies.
> 
> Edit- NO NO NO NO NO.  WHY DOES THIS ALWAYS HAPPEN TO ME?  WHY TOP?  WHY?


Ahhahahahahhahahahahaha.

You crack me up.


----------



## preeb

I hate being audited. I'd rather be spammed


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

vhab49_PE said:


> 1. His phone works fine.  2. I have no idea, I don't sit near him. He has a good projection voice, but also can be quiet.  I think he does not like to hold the phone to his head so he puts it on speaker in the conference room.


Go sit in conference room with him while he makes his calls. Tell him it’s communal space.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Old, nerdy and goofy....that’s a possibility.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I'd rather work from home than take transportation/have to get dressed.


I'd do anything to not have to put on pants every day. They are, to me, a social nicety that need to go. Pants free! Say no to the pants overlords.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> I'd do anything to not have to put on pants every day. They are, to me, a social nicety that need to go. Pants free! Say no to the pants overlords.


The pantsless platoon will rise!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Go sit in conference room with him while he makes his calls. Tell him it’s communal space.


Go put on your longest Generation Z eyelashes and makeup. Join him in the conference room. With your elbows on the table, rest your chin on your open palms and tell him: "I'm really enjoying your conversation. Now please go find the nearest bridge and jump off it."


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> The pantsless platoon will rise!


Pants are just a persistent form of Western oppression. Pants free is the way to be.


----------



## Dr. Barber

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> C’mon, dude. I said this in my first post in this thread on page 1.


Ok.

But did you know you can actually buy spam maps online? I mean, damn...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

View attachment 12856
View attachment 12857


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Go put on your longest Generation Z eyelashes and makeup. Join him in the conference room. With your elbows on the table, rest your chin on your open palms and tell him: "I'm really enjoying your conversation. Now please go find the nearest bridge and jump off it."


Ha! I don’t wear them eyelashes. And I’m not one to dress sexy. I’m a nerdy engineer, not a hot secretary.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dr. Barber said:


> Ok.
> 
> But did you know you can actually buy spam maps online? I mean, damn...


I consider myself thoroughly educated in this matter, now. Thank you for informing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Meeting notes...what I hate doing the most.


I will compile your notes for you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> View attachment 12856
> View attachment 12857


So is this to imply only women shouldn’t wear pants? Seems sexist to me....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Ha! I don’t wear them eyelashes. And I’m not one to dress sexy. I’m a nerdy engineer, not a hot secretary.


Ok, then I will complete this task for you, too.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ok, I have to work now.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Me too. See you in the afternoon spammers! Job walk again in 10 minutes. Going to jail AGAIN.


----------



## 23and1

Spam for good health

100th post for me

I'm trying to get into the cool kids club  :multiplespotting:


----------



## 23and1

23and1 said:


> Spam for good health
> 
> 100th post for me
> 
> I'm trying to get into the cool kids club  :multiplespotting:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Me too. See you in the afternoon spammers! Job walk again in 10 minutes. Going to jail AGAIN.


You know you’re a rebel when you can greet the warden by name...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

23and1 said:


> Spam for good health
> 
> 100th post for me
> 
> I'm trying to get into the cool kids club  :multiplespotting:


Just by joining this board I’d say you’re well on your way. (Although that might be presumptuous on my part)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> You know you’re a rebel when you can greet the warden by name...


Honestly, I just say "yo, dude."


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Honestly, I just say "yo, dude."


And he says, “Welcome back, @squaretaper PE. You know the drill.”


----------



## RBHeadge PE

midday spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

How much trolling is too much for these poor people waiting for NCEES to give the results? I feel like I’m being too harsh.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> How much trolling is too much for these poor people waiting for NCEES to give the results? I feel like I’m being too harsh.


I know everyone was like ~wait until you pass, you'll want to troll~ but I honestly don't!  Although if I see one more "WHAT DO THE SURVEYS MEAAAAN" post...


----------



## txjennah PE

I forgot to pack salad dressing today.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

This week I’ve learned: how much I hate microwave meals. Why did I even.


----------



## matt267 PE

23and1 said:


> Spam for good health
> 
> 100th post for me
> 
> I'm trying to get into the cool kids club  :multiplespotting:


"100th" post? That's cute.


----------



## txjennah PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> This week I’ve learned: how much I hate microwave meals. Why did I even.


Microwave meals make me saaaaaaad.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

txjennah PE said:


> Microwave meals make me saaaaaaad.


I’m about to start packing what I send my kid for lunch: lunchable (crackers and cheese), fresh strawberries or grapes, gogurt, babybel, fruit roll up, and juice (in my case, I’ll sub one of those wine pouches).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> How much trolling is too much for these poor people waiting for NCEES to give the results? I feel like I’m being too harsh.


Wait, have you start trolling yet? And for that matter has anyone really started trolling yet this session?

I don't consider anything in the spam thread stuff as trolling. It's spam.



txjennah PE said:


> I know everyone was like ~wait until you pass, you'll want to troll~ but I honestly don't!  Although if I see one more "WHAT DO THE SURVEYS MEAAAAN" post...


"Survey" peaked last session.

But yeah those noob posts are annoying. Even when I gave the honest and truthful answer one person still thought it needed more explanation. AFAIC that warranted a /s post


----------



## txjennah PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I’m about to start packing what I send my kid for lunch: lunchable (crackers and cheese), fresh strawberries or grapes, gogurt, babybel, fruit roll up, and juice (in my case, I’ll sub one of those wine pouches).


That sounds like a great lunch. I try to bring a Capri Sun and either a fruit rollup/fruit snack or Rice Krispy treat every day. it's ~the little things~


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> I know everyone was like ~wait until you pass, you'll want to troll~ but I honestly don't!


Give it time


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where in Tx are you, @txjennah PE?


----------



## txjennah PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Where in Tx are you, @txjennah PE?


(edited) How about you @SNAPE/SMOTT PE?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

txjennah PE said:


> Austin! How about you @SNAPE/SMOTT PE?


No where quite as interesting. I work in both Houston and Beaumont areas.


----------



## txjennah PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> No where quite as interesting. I work in both Houston and Beaumont areas.


I have some friends/family in that area.  Won't be in ATX for too much longer, will be moving to a small town in the midwest later this year.  I've been here 10+ years so it'll be quite a change.


----------



## JayKay PE

I got dessert at lunch, and nobody else wanted it, but I fucking wanted creme brulee.  I DON'T CARE WHAT YOU WANT, ED, I WANT IT PLEASE.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Why is this Ed telling you what to have for lunch? Aren’t you an adult, capable of making your own decision about what to eat. I mean, some days, it’s just chocolate cake.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> That sounds like a great lunch. I try to bring a Capri Sun and either a fruit rollup/fruit snack or Rice Krispy treat every day. it's ~the little things~


They still make Capri Sun??


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Why is this Ed telling you what to have for lunch? Aren’t you an adult, capable of making your own decision about what to eat. I mean, some days, it’s just chocolate cake.


Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte would be the lunch/breakfast of champions for sure.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte would be the lunch/breakfast of champions for sure.


Me no speak German.

Edit: TOP


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> They still make Capri Sun??


They sure doooo and it's way easier to open than when we were kids.


----------



## akwooly

one of these days i will make it to ACL music festival


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Why is this Ed telling you what to have for lunch? Aren’t you an adult, capable of making your own decision about what to eat. I mean, some days, it’s just chocolate cake.


When someone else is paying for my lunch, I guess they have some authority.  It was a table of 14...but I got my dessert and that's all that matters!  FATTY JK STRIKES AGAIN.

Also, OM came over and told me I can switch cubes.  So I'll no longer be in the cube that is directly at the end of a hall/where everyone sees me/I am in plain sight of the front area/wants to chat with me because they think it's rude otherwise to pass without doing it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Taco truck Wednesday, my favorite


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Me no speak German.
> 
> Edit: TOP


Don’t hurt yourself, or i’ll have to call a KRANKENWAGEN for you


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> They sure doooo and it's way easier to open than when we were kids.


that's a low bar


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> They sure doooo and it's way easier to open than when we were kids.


Is this because they are easier, or because we are smarter/have better motor skills?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Also, OM came over and told me I can switch cubes.  So I'll no longer be in the cube that is directly at the end of a hall/where everyone sees me/I am in plain sight of the front area/wants to chat with me because they think it's rude otherwise to pass without doing it.


I'm confused, is this a good move?


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Is this because they are easier, or because we are smarter/have better motor skills?


I do legit think the packaging is better, but I'm sure the finer motor skills have a lot to do with it


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> I do legit think the packaging is better, but I'm sure the finer motor skills have a lot to do with it


I only ask because drunk me still struggles with these.  Could also be that we buy the generic ones when we get them.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm confused, is this a good move?


Yes.  Because it means I am going to a cube where I will be isolated/kinda hidden away, so I'll actually be able to do my work instead of having everyone pop in saying hello.  It's a cube to a cube transfer since the person in the other cube quit.  Horizontal mobility for JK!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FTW!


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, is it bad that I'm taunting guys on Hinge?  Does this make me a bad person?


----------



## akwooly

JayKay0914 said:


> Also, is it bad that I'm taunting guys on Hinge?  Does this make me a bad person?


lol  no.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Also, is it bad that I'm taunting guys on Hinge?  Does this make me a bad person?


Please share so we can all taunt.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

And please share what Hinge is, for all us elder-Millennials


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> And please share what Hinge is, for all us elder-Millennials


And baby millennials


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ok, i looked it up


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Also, is it bad that I'm taunting guys on Hinge?  Does this make me a bad person?


Depends, did they deserve it?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> And please share what Hinge is, for all us elder-Millennials


Hinge = supposedly the newest, hippest, dating app that will get you all the interest (FYI, it does not).


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Depends, did they deserve it?


Depends, do I need to see model shots of men who have abs that you can grate hard cheddar on?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I think the answer to both my question and your is: yes


----------



## RBHeadge PE

19 minutes to go spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Nothing to say SPAM

:bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think the answer to both my question and your is: yes


8-Abs are terrifying when you see them for real.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Good thing about being older....having connections to people that if you are ever no longer married, you already know who you’re calling. I can’t see ever using dating apps.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

21.833333% done


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> 8-Abs are terrifying when you see them for real.


Scarier than the alternative beer gut?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Is that because of how malnourished 4% body fat looks?


----------



## akwooly

I don’t have abs. I have fabs. Fat abs.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

akwooly said:


> I don’t have abs. I have fabs. Fat abs.


I have 1 flab.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And speaking of which, don’t you hate when you open a bag of skittles and you only find 4 purple ones?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

When you realize you’re the only one who’s posted to the spam thread in the last while...


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Good thing about being older....having connections to people that if you are ever no longer married, you already know who you’re calling. I can’t see ever using dating apps.


My sister got married at 24 to her college sweetheart (they started dating at 17 and are currently 34ish).  She said that if she ever got divorced/her husband died in a freak accident, she would have literally no idea how to date anymore.  She didn't like my response of "Weekend at Bernie" her husband so she can collect a work check and file her taxes as a couple.

@ChebyshevII_PE I hate when I open a bag of skittles and they still have those gross green apple skittles.  GIVE ME BACK MY DAMN LIMES YOU BASTARDS.  WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF?  JOY?


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> When you realize you’re the only one who’s posted to the spam thread in the last while...
> 
> *pic snip*


*feels like a plate of poorly graded chopped liver*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> *feels like a plate of poorly graded chopped liver*


In my defense, I didn’t realize you were gonna be Johnny on the spot.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> In my defense, I didn’t realize you were gonna be Johnny on the spot﻿.


I provide the highest quality, portable toilets for your use!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> In my defense, I didn’t realize you were gonna be Johnny on the spot.


Sorry... “JayKay” on the spot.


----------



## akwooly

where is @Ship Wreck PE


----------



## DerekJeter

I also have fat abs. They are abese.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

We’re all fat because of how much SPAM we’re consuming


----------



## Road Guy

akwooly said:


> where is [mention=16276]Ship Wreck PE[/mention]


Seriously! I know it’s got to be hot in Valdosta this time 0f year!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> We’re all fat because of how much SPAM we’re consuming


We're fat because of all the SPAM and White Claw!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> We're fat because of all the SPAM and White Claw!


Yasssssssssss fat


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> We're fat because of all the SPAM and White Claw!


@vee043324 they're mentioning your trash drink of choice!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> @vee043324 they're mentioning your trash drink of choice!!!!


White (trash) Claw


----------



## JayKay PE

Everyone is leaving.  And I'm sitting here, looking at an open email, that doesn't have text in it, wishing I had a donut.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Everyone is leaving.  And I'm sitting here, looking at an open email, that doesn't have text in it, wishing I had a donut.


What kind of donut? And what brand?

I prefer cake donuts, myself


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

TOP


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> @vee043324 they're mentioning your trash drink of choice!!!!


Thanks to @vee043324, I'm all stocked up for a sweltering summer of blackberry bushwhacking, tree felling, and ditch digging.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> What kind of donut? And what brand?
> 
> I prefer cake donuts, myself


I really want an apple cider donut.  My friend is actually grabbing me a matcha mochi dount and yuzu cream puff tomorrow, so I guess I'm just getting excited about something I don't have yet!


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> What kind of donut? And what brand?
> 
> I prefer cake donuts, myself


I really want an apple cider donut.  My friend is actually grabbing me a matcha mochi dount and yuzu cream puff tomorrow, so I guess I'm just getting excited about something I don't have yet!

Edit - Ugh, double post/double spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Also, is it bad that I'm taunting guys on Hinge?  Does this make me a bad person?


I don't even know what that means.  
God I'm old.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> My sister got married at 24 to her college sweetheart (they started dating at 17 and are currently 34ish).  She said that if she ever got divorced/her husband died in a freak accident, she would have literally no idea how to date anymore.  She didn't like my response of "Weekend at Bernie" her husband so she can collect a work check and file her taxes as a couple.
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE I hate when I open a bag of skittles and they still have those gross green apple skittles.  GIVE ME BACK MY DAMN LIMES YOU BASTARDS.  WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF?  JOY?


Green Apple skittles are nasty, and they F up the flavor profile of the package.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't even know what that means.
> God I'm old.


@JayKay0914 used taunt!

But it didn’t seem to affect @vhab49_PE...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> We're fat because of all the SPAM and White Claw!


White claw is a low calorie alternative to beers.  I mean, if you can consider it an alternative that is.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> @JayKay0914 used taunt!
> 
> But it didn’t seem to affect @vhab49_PE...


Not today.  Not today.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> @JayKay0914 used taunt!
> 
> But it didn’t seem to affect @vhab49_PE...


----------



## akwooly

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I really want an apple cider donut.  My friend is actually grabbing me a matcha mochi dount and yuzu cream puff tomorrow, so I guess I'm just getting excited about something I don't have yet!


@JayKay0914 You must come to Sacramento in autumn. The apple farms here sell a variety of goodies but the most famous is the apple cider donut. It's bomb.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Not today.  Not today.


@vhab49_PE used silence on @ChebyshevII_PE!

It’s super effective!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> White claw is a low calorie alternative to beers.  I mean, if you can consider it an alternative that is.


I use it to hydrate after a beer session.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I use it to hydrate after a beer session.


Well played. I drink it in the summer when I'm in it for the long haul.... saves on the hydration rounds and keeps the buzz on.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not going to lie, I kind of love making that sound on my belly.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> @JayKay0914 You must come to Sacramento in autumn. The apple farms here sell a variety of goodies but the most famous is the apple cider donut. It's bomb.


Yesssss!  I love apple cider donuts!  I get them from a farm stand right near my house, they have an apple orchard, but I am down for checking out any location that has donuts!  I love a good cake-based pastry!


----------



## akwooly

Me too. Lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Yesssss!  I love apple cider donuts!  I get them from a farm stand right near my house, they have an apple orchard, but I am down for checking out any location that has donuts!  I love a good cake-based pastry!


We get them at the farmers market... which opens next weekend. Yaaaas!


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> We get them at the farmers market... which opens next weekend. Yaaaas!


Our CSA farm officially opened last weekend for 'baby animal weekend'.  There are two more weekends of baby animals (I WANT TO SEE THE LAMB) and then I can start buying other things.  Actually found a new farm stand nearby that sells eggs at a reasonable price ($4/dozen) as well as black walnut pie!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TOP


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> yuzu cream puff


+1 so few people here even know what yuzu is. Mmm! SquareSis just arrived in Japan and is relaying food photos. So jealous...


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> +1 so few people here even know what yuzu is. Mmm! SquareSis just arrived in Japan and is relaying food photos. So jealous...


They also had ube cream puffs!  But I didn't see how the flavor would translate.  Waaaaaaaat?  Why wouldn't people know what yuzu is?  Where are you located again?  Maybe I'm showing my NYC ignorance.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> +1 so few people here even know what yuzu is. Mmm! SquareSis just arrived in Japan and is relaying food photos. So jealous...


That sounds awesome, I hope she has fun!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> They also had ube cream puffs!  But I didn't see how the flavor would translate.  Waaaaaaaat?  Why wouldn't people know what yuzu is?  Where are you located again?  Maybe I'm showing my NYC ignorance.


Mmm! Ube! I'm in Sacramento, California. It's actually a really diverse region, but the people who have money here aren't interested in...multicultural dégustation and gastronomy, even though it's available. It *could* also be a byproduct of my own snobbery, but I would never be able to tell. You'd do well here.


----------



## txjennah PE

Even though I personally have not tried White Claw, I feel the need to defend my homegirl @vee043324's honor.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Even though I personally have not tried White Claw, I feel the need to defend my homegirl @vee043324's honor.


I freaking love White Claw!


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I freaking love White Claw!


I am missing out then! Need to try it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I can't believe it's 90°F outside right now.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Mmm! Ube! I'm in Sacramento, California. It's actually a really diverse region, but the people who have money here aren't interested in...multicultural dégustation and gastronomy, even though it's available. It *could* also be a byproduct of my own snobbery, but I would never be able to tell. You'd do well here.


That is the one good thing about NYC: if you want a specific-type of food, you can most likely find it.  It was really funny when I went to Vegas and a lot of the restaurants I was like..."I can get this at home?  Why would I got the STK when it's literally at home?"

And I would never do well in CA!  First off, I don't have my PE/it can't be transferred.  Secondly, you guys enjoy your life too much and as a NYer, if I'm not complaining/angrily speed-walking to someplace I'm already 15-minutes late for, I want nothing to do with it.  Then again, I do love our vineyards and farmers markets.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I can't believe it's 90°F outside right now.


That sounds like hell.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> That is the one good thing about NYC: if you want a specific-type of food, you can most likely find it.  It was really funny when I went to Vegas and a lot of the restaurants I was like..."I can get this at home?  Why would I got the STK when it's literally at home?"
> 
> And I would never do well in CA!  First off, I don't have my PE/it can't be transferred.  Secondly, you guys enjoy your life too much and as a NYer, if I'm not complaining/angrily speed-walking to someplace I'm already 15-minutes late for, I want nothing to do with it.  Then again, I do love our vineyards and farmers markets.


When I lived in upstate NY, one of my fondest memories was the Finger Lakes Riesling Festival. It was the classiest way to get wasted with family and friends.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> When I lived in upstate NY, one of my fondest memories was the Finger Lakes Riesling Festival. It was the classiest way to get wasted with family and friends.


Ah!  I went to that festival last year, which I think was it's last year/it's not being hosted this year for some reason!  That is really close to my parent's other house in Ithaca.  Gotta love that area, though they got all pissed that a downstate winery won more Riesling awards than them.


----------



## txjennah PE

alrighty spammers, I'm wiped. Talk to you all tomorrow!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> alrighty spammers, I'm wiped. Talk to you all tomorrow!


Hi wiped, I’m @ChebyshevII_PE

Oh, wait... (@ChebyshevII_PE is still silenced!)


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Hi wiped, I’m @ChebyshevII_PE
> 
> Oh, wait... (@ChebyshevII_PE is still silenced!)


*uses Echo Screen on @ChebyshevII_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> *uses Echo Screen on @ChebyshevII_PE


Ahh, much better. Although you may regret that decision shortly


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> where is [mention=16276]Ship Wreck PE[/mention]



I am over here akwooly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I am over here akwooly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wooo! Thought maybe you got lost at sea or a giant fish got you.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> Wooo! Thought maybe you got lost at sea or a giant fish got you.


They got me working a little and I picked up golfing. 
I am not very good at it. I see you got cast off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

Dude


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> They got me working a little and I picked up golfing.
> I am not very good at it. I see you got cast off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If our summers were longer up here i would probably take up golfing.  one time golfing in dawson city Yukon Territory we got chased off the course by a black bear.

cast is off!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Any of you guys going to the NSPE convention in Kansas City in July?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are mike and Matt still besties??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Bottom


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Top


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

The “storms coming” spam post.


----------



## adavi248

SPAMMERS


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Fake hammers


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Fake hammers


Flim flammers


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, morning spam.

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## 23and1

Morning spam

Not top

Shame on me


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

feel free to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

unless you dont want results


----------



## JayKay PE

I don't want results...but I love spamming.  This is a horrible conundrum to be in.  Life is hard.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I don't want results...


It sounds like you are getting the hang of, and maybe enjoying, trolling those waiting for results?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It sounds like you are getting the hang of, and maybe enjoying, trolling those waiting for results?


Hell, I didn't want results even when I was waiting for results.  I'd rather have a wolf lurking outside my door than having it confirmed it's actually a bear.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> This is a horrible conundrum to be in.  Life is hard.



Eels - Novocaine For The Soul - YouTube


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I'd rather have a wolf lurking outside my door than having it confirmed it's actually a bear.


Nah, wolves travel in packs and actively hunt. It means there's more threats out there that you can't see. Now a bear just wants what's in your kitchen, so open the fridge and move to the opposite side of the house and you'll be fine. _I guess? I mean, I've only ever lived in cities so it's not like I have any real practical experience with either of these animals._


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ok spammers, question time:

Rip off the band aid, or slowly remove it?

Find out your failed quickly vs find out you passed slowly? Or find out you passed quickly vs find out you failed slowly.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm awaiting redlines and inputs for a major project. I've given a hard deadline of 10:00AM this morning. I told them the silence is concurrence.

Nothing in so far.. I'm gonna sooooo getting a bunch of emails at 9:59 and 3:30ish this afternoon. I'm gonna tell the 330 crew to beat sand.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Happy World Penguin Day!


----------



## preeb

1. Slowly

2. Pass is priority one. Been through this once, so I don't care if it's quickly or slowly.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nah, wolves travel in packs and actively hunt. It means there's more threats out there that you can't see. Now a bear just wants what's in your kitchen, so open the fridge and move to the opposite side of the house and you'll be fine. _I guess? I mean, I've only ever lived in cities so it's not like I have any real practical experience with either of these animals._


To tell the truth, I don't know?  It is a weird like, Czechoslovakian, saying my grandma used to say all the time.  Again, don't know if it's actually applicable to what I was saying?

And I'd totally rather have my fail or pass told after a longer period of time.  Which means I could get caught up in work and not worry too much about it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> To tell the truth, I don't know?  It is a weird like, Czechoslovakian, saying my grandma used to say all the time.  Again, don't know if it's actually applicable to what I was saying?


It's applicable. I was typing spam for the sake of it.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's applicable. I was typing spam for the sake of it.


Spamming for the sake of it means you have to do double the spam to make it worthwhile.  The Spam Gods are very particular about their offerings.  They only want 'good' spam.  None of this 'I was doing it to do it'-spam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm a rip off the band aid guy. If the integral under the pain curve is all the same, I'd rather get it done quickly.

If I were to get the fail notification, I'd want it done faster. I think the jubilation from passing increases with time eventually leveling off, whereas the despair from failing is a constant.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

is there really a difference between high quality and low quality spam?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

A well thought out treatise on something with deep philosophical impact is the same number of spam posts as "hgfgjlkhlkjhhjhgf"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright, it's 10:01. I guess everyone concurs.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Well, they have to send a large file, so maybe I'll give it until 10:15 for the email to arrive.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The 9:59 large file emails are starting to trickle in.


----------



## preeb

It's like when a stupid meme gets thousands more likes than high quality original content with much less effort. The OC has to be stolen a few times before it gets famous.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Everyone has SPAM. SPAM. SPAM. SPAM. SPAM. SPAM. SPAM. SPAM. SPAM. SPAM. SPAM.

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama: First post!


----------



## preeb

yay hold music...


----------



## JayKay PE

I don't want to go to the gym tonight...Also I need to pack my car with some stuff to bring to my parents.  Moving!  Yay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I have one simple request.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

All I want is SHARKS WITH FRICKIN’ LASER BEAMS ON THEIR HEADS


----------



## RBHeadge PE

1) Unless you are sick or injured, try to force yourself to go to the gym to stick with the habit

2) Moving back in with the parents? I must've missed it over the last couple weeks, but I assume you made your decision about where to move?


----------



## Platypus Engineer

dog


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I don't want to go to the gym tonight...Also I need to pack my car with some stuff to bring to my parents.  Moving!  Yay!


Good luck!


----------



## ashmur90

Well...tonight we see if Ant Man goes up Thanos' rear end....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ashmur90 said:


> Well...tonight we see if Ant Man goes up Thanos' rear end....


Are we talking literally or figuratively, here?


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Are we talking literally or figuratively, here?


Literally.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> Well...tonight we see if Ant Man goes up Thanos' rear end....


We'll if he does, don't rush back here to spoil it for the rest of us. Or any other spoilers. I'm seeing it tomorrow evening.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> Well...tonight we see if Ant Man goes up Thanos' rear end....






ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Are we talking literally or figuratively, here?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Literally.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I don't want to go to the gym tonight...Also I need to pack my car with some stuff to bring to my parents.  Moving!  Yay!


I went this morning so I could go drink beer after work.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BEEEEEEEEEERRRRRR

i need one rn


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I went this morning so I could go drink beer after work.


Priorities. @vhab49_PE knows them.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> BEEEEEEEEEERRRRRR
> 
> i need one rn


This.  5:30 somewhere.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Remember to wear sunscreen spammers!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> This.  5:30 somewhere.


Specifically Munich, Germany rn


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Specifically Munich, Germany rn


PERFECTTTTTTTT!?!?!?!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ALL OF GERMANY IS DRUNK RN


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> PERFECTTTTTTTT!?!?!?!


You meant "perfekt."


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I think the Czech people drink more than the Germans to. We need a source. @JayKay0914?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> You meant "perfekt."


Let me use my KONSCHRIEBER to correct myself


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> I think the Czech people drink more than the Germans to. We need a source. @JayKay0914?


You mean we need to “Czech”?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Let me use my KONSCHRIEBER to correct myself


Robbed!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I think the Czech people drink more than the Germans to. We need a source. @JayKay0914?


It looks that way.







More so Moldova, Latvia, Lithunia, Belarus, and Russia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> You mean we need to “Czech”?


How many of your 'recs' are pun-related?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> How many of your 'recs' are pun-related?


93.659%


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I just rec'd your response. That should marginally lower the ratio.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I just rec'd your response. That should marginally lower the ratio.


A futile attempt, but +1 for effort.


----------



## preeb

Who's on pun patrol?


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I think the Czech people drink more than the Germans to. We need a source. @JayKay0914?


For Germans, drinking is in celebration, for Czech, drinking is lifestyle.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It looks that way.
> 
> *pic snip*
> 
> More so Moldova, Latvia, Lithunia, Belarus, and Russia.


I wonder how that would change if it was 21+ vs. 15+, because of legal drinking age/Americans not really going hard in liquor until college ageish.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Might increase it somewhat in the US, _maybe _lower it a tad for eastern Europe, but it wouldn't really change the relative rankings.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Who’s got the lunch booze? That’s all I care about rn.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Who’s got the lunch booze? That’s all I care about rn.


I’m drinking beer for lunch.

Root beer.


----------



## Dr. Barber

Halfway until release date spam


----------



## NikR_PE

not with this less amount of spam.


----------



## NikR_PE

ashmur90 said:


> Well...tonight we see if Ant Man goes up Thanos' rear end....


Thanks for reminding. I just got tickets to watch Thanus tonight.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> Thanks for reminding. I just got tickets to watch Thanus tonight.


You forgot?!


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You forgot?!


been caught with things that I forgot it was already the 25th


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dr. Barber said:


> Halfway until release date spam


Meh maybe. Probably a tad optimistic.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dr. Barber said:


> Halfway until release date spam






NikR said:


> not with this less amount of spam.


At this rate, we have 12 more weeks until release.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> been caught with things that I forgot it was already the 25th


midnight showing?


----------



## NikR_PE

they have shows 6 pm onward near me. got the one at 8


----------



## RBHeadge PE

_goes to fandango to look at showtimes. sees many 6PM+ showings today_

Huh, look at that. That would have been good to realize a month ago... ah well, I've got 8PM tix for tomorrow.


----------



## NikR_PE

Don't worry. I will let you know what happens. JK

i don't think I will get another change. Soooooo TOP  :bananalama:


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAMMMMMMMMM


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> Thanks for reminding. I just got tickets to watch Thanus tonight.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


>


----------



## ashmur90

I won't be seeing it until tomorrow at 2 (I wake up at 4:30 am so I start drifting off pretty early), so no spoilers from me. I ain't that mean. I am giving myself a 2 week spoiler blackout to let everyone see it.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> _goes to fandango to look at showtimes. sees many 6PM+ showings today_
> 
> Huh, look at that. That would have been good to realize a month ago... ah well, I've got 8PM tix for tomorrow.


Sold out early here for tonight, DD has play tomorrow night....going Sat. No spoilers ....I’ll hunt you down!


----------



## JayKay PE

Yeah, everything here is pretty much sold-out until Wednesday.  So I'll just wait.  No biggie for me.


----------



## Master slacker

rtwehtrt


----------



## JayKay PE

Having a stroke?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> rtwehtrt


I could be wrong on this, but...I think he’s requesting a...”retweet”?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> Don't worry. I will let you know what happens. JK


:banhim:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> I don't think I will get another change. Soooooo TOP  :bananalama:


If you spam more, you'll get more opportunities


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Sold out early here for tonight, DD has play tomorrow night....going Sat. No spoilers ....I’ll hunt you down!






JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah, everything here is pretty much sold-out until Wednesday.  So I'll just wait.  No biggie for me.


Ohh, I didn't check if tix were still available per se, or even desirable seats, just what times they were being shown.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

just for kicks I just checked if anything was available.

Nope, mostly sold out, or 1 lone seat in the front corner


----------



## Master slacker

nghfjmh


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m hesitant to see endgame because I don’t wanna have to feel the sadness of the end of the story (presumably)


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm not going to lie, fell off the Avengers train around Civil War.  I was semi-traumatized by the comics CW and I knew that the movies would never be that good.  And then I just...kinda stopped going to those movies since fun romcoms/Pet Semetary came out.


----------



## Dr. Barber

SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am in full on snack mode...which is probably good since social hour tonight!  WOot!


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I am in full on snack mode...which is probably good since social hour tonight!  WOot!


So, we have a fun "biggest loser" competition at work. But, I keep proposing a "biggest gainer" challenge to make it more fair. That way, everyone starts out at 300 pounds. First to get to 300 pounds gets the most points. THEN you lose weight. Way more democratic!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> So, we have a fun "biggest loser" competition at work. But, I keep proposing a "biggest gainer" challenge to make it more fair. That way, everyone starts out at 300 pounds. First to get to 300 pounds gets the most points. THEN you lose weight. Way more democratic!


Spoiler alert: everyone dies.


----------



## akwooly

the dog dies in the end


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

akwooly said:


> the dog dies in the end


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Spoiler alert: everyone dies.


Spoiler alert (for life): everyone dies.

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

not top


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Spoiler alert (for life): everyone dies.
> 
> Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


That’s what you think. Dancing mega man is immortal.


----------



## akwooly

post lunch streeeettttchhh


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Anything can be a palindrome if you try hard enough


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Corn chips are no place for a mighty warrior


----------



## akwooly

i could eat some nachos right about now


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Stiney! Get me a danish!


----------



## akwooly

or some tacos.  yeah, taco thursday.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Who lives in a pineapple under the seaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

CHE BY SHEV II


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can we pretend that i’ve Got my fishing pole out on the lake?

’Cause I could use a fish right now


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If you spam more, you'll get more opportunities


I could. But these folks waiting for their results need to be responsible. Its a lesson to be learnt.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ohh, you're not waiting on results?


----------



## NikR_PE

not since dec last year  :woot:


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Can we pretend that i’ve Got my fishing pole out on the lake?
> 
> ’Cause I could use a fish right now


is that a metaphor?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ohh, well in that case other people need to step up and defend themselves


----------



## P-E

Dinner time


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

FIIIIISH


----------



## Violator

Evening


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I guess i’ll settle for chicken and couscous


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Er, mah, gerd.....I’ve been on the road over two hours now.  I’m ready to be home. In bed. I’m tired.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

3


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

2


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

1


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Top!


----------



## Violator

Whose watching the draft?


----------



## Violator

And why is Luke Bryan on the draft?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Basement flooded last night, drying out wet carpet SPAM


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What’s a basement spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> What’s a basement spam


The below-grade part of a dwelling unit SPAM


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I bet that’s some earthy tasting spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I bet that’s some earthy tasting spam


It’s a step below regular SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

(No pun intended SPAM)


----------



## Dr. Barber

My results for the “Florida Man” challenge spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam is good for the soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

2000 posts SPAM


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It’s the morning spam and eggs show, lets get started...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Today it will be mostly sunny to partly cloudy, with a chance of rain...humidity between 40 and 90%....and don’t forget that dew point!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Remember

&lt;spoiler&gt;No Spoilers&lt;/spoiler&gt;


----------



## RBHeadge PE

test


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> 2000 posts SPAM


Someone really wanted to get to themselves 2,000 posts!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I guess I gotta step up my own game too


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The thread is now about 24% of the way there.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

&lt;div class="ipsSpoiler" data-ipsspoiler=""&gt;
    &lt;div class="ipsSpoiler_header"&gt;
        &amp;nbsp;
    &lt;/div&gt;

    &lt;div class="ipsSpoiler_contents"&gt;
        &lt;p&gt;
            &amp;nbsp;test&amp;nbsp;
        &lt;/p&gt;
    &lt;/div&gt;

&lt;/div&gt;


----------



## RBHeadge PE

&lt;spoilers&gt;test&lt;/spoilers&gt;


----------



## 23and1

spam friday'

no spoilers spam

Avengers: Endspam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I can't argue with those rules


----------



## RBHeadge PE

But I'm not sure why the spoiler tags aren't working on the site anymore?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning, spammers.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP SPAM.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

well played


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Waiting at the bus stop SPAM.


----------



## NJmike PE

google thanos


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> google thanos


click the gauntlet


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> click the gauntlet


get PE results


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> get PE results


or, half of the results will disappear.


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> or, half of the results will disappear.


you choose


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE

I'm too lazy to read back and see what I missed.  I assume someone insulted someone else's family, there was a lot of yelling, but it ended well with a marriage.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pretty close. Most of us are just making posts that are variations on "no spoilers"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I'm too lazy to read back and see what I missed.  I assume someone insulted someone else's family, there was a lot of yelling, but it ended well with a marriage.


I made more puns, surprise surprise


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Someone really wanted to get to themselves 2,000 posts!


What I really want is a rep-to-post ratio closer to yours. Apparently I need to step up my pun game...


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> pretty close. Most of us are just making posts that are variations on "no spoilers"


DID YOU DO THE GOOGLE THANOS THING.  DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT.  Not spoilers, but coooool!!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> What I really want is a rep-to-post ratio closer to yours. Apparently I need to step up my pun game...


Are you sure that's the right direction?


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I made more puns, surprise surprise


You've got to start going for the gold, something like, "I went to the bank today with my mother.  She said she wasn't sure of her balance, so I pushed her over.  My response of bad wasn't enlightening."

BAM.  PUN.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> DID YOU DO THE GOOGLE THANOS THING.  DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT.  Not spoilers, but coooool!!!!


you can click a second time to undo the dusting.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Are you sure that's the right direction?


Yes.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Yes.


well... we are waiting.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> you can click a second time to undo the dusting.


I did, but it didn't go back to the original number.  Which means some people got vacuumed by the other half.  I'm thinking vindictive vacuuming by angry ex-lovers.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> well... we are waiting.


You can’t just “force out” a pun like a turd, it has to come naturally.


----------



## JayKay PE

Hey guys, it's Friday, and you know what that means!

JK frantically trying to remember what happened earlier in the week so the timesheet can be filled in!

Stay tuned for: "Things will be different next week, I'll fill out my timesheet every night" soon to be followed by "That was a half hour?  No.  I'm bumping that to .75-hours at least."


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I did, but it didn't go back to the original number.  Which means some people got vacuumed by the other half.  I'm thinking vindictive vacuuming by angry ex-lovers.


aaahhhhh  .. no spoilers

BTW, mine did go back to the original number.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> You can’t just “force out” a pun like a turd, it has to come naturally.


Throw out an oldie but a goodie: "A three-legged dog walks into a saloon in the Old West. He slides up to the bar and announces: "I'm looking for the man who shot my paw."


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> You can’t just “force out” a pun like a turd, it has to come naturally.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> aaahhhhh  .. no spoilers


IS VACUUMING A SPOILER?  I HAVEN'T SEEN IT YET.  Now I'm assuming there will be an aggressive vacuuming montage set to "Poison" by Britney Spears.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday SPAM.


----------



## NikR_PE

lets start a bad pun joke competition. Here my submission

I went for a job interview today and the manager said, “We’re looking for someone who is responsible.”

“Well, I’m your man.” I replied, “In my last job, whenever anything went wrong, they said I was responsible.”


----------



## JayKay PE

So how about that draft pick last night?  I know nothing about it, since I don't really follow football, but I was BWW last night and I guess the Giants screwed the pooch?  Also, all the black players had impeccable taste in suits and the white guys looked like they wouldn't know a well-fitted suit if it was thrown at them.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> IS VACUUMING A SPOILER?  I HAVEN'T SEEN IT YET.  Now I'm assuming there will be an aggressive vacuuming montage set to "Poison" by Britney Spears.


----------



## JayKay PE

An engineer was crossing a road one day, when a frog called out to him and said, "If you kiss me, I'll turn into a beautiful princess." He bent over, picked up the frog and put it in his pocket.  The frog then cried out, "If you kiss me and turn me back into a princess, I'll stay with you for one week and do ANYTHING you want."   Again, the engineer took the frog out, smiled at it and put it back into his pocket.   Finally, the frog asked, "What is the matter? I've told you I'm a beautiful princess and that I'll stay with you for one week and do anything you want. Why won't you kiss me?"   The engineer said, "Look, I'm an engineer. I don't have time for a girlfriend, but a talking frog, now that's cool."


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> What I really want is a rep-to-post ratio closer to yours. Apparently I need to step up my pun game...


You'll surpass me pretty soon. Most of my recs come from helping out the noobs and posting the results maps, audiences who typically don't register or know to rec. You're punning to the regulars.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I tried to catch fog today, but I mist.

I was contemplating the rising of the sun last night, then it dawned on me.

I was playing frisbee, and tried to catch it with my mouth like a dog. And then it hit me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> DID YOU DO THE GOOGLE THANOS THING.  DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT.  Not spoilers, but coooool!!!!


Is it actually safe to do? If I do it and get spoiled:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Almost everyone spamming is already a PE. This ain't no charity. Ok, yes it is.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> Are you sure that's the right direction?


he's trying to give me a chance to build up more of a lead via results before cruising past in July.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is it actually safe to do? If I do it and get spoiled:


its safe


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> he's trying to give me a chance to build up more of a lead via results before cruising past in July.


Or maybe i’m just lurking.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Almost everyone spamming is already a PE. This ain't no charity. Ok, yes it is.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is it actually safe to do? If I do it and get spoiled:


YOU'D NEVER KILL ME.  I AM INVINCIBLE.  I HAVE A COROLLA AND I'M NOT AFRAID TO WRECK IT.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I did, but it didn't go back to the original number.  Which means some people got vacuumed by the other half.  I'm thinking vindictive vacuuming by angry ex-lovers.






NikR said:


> aaahhhhh  .. no spoilers
> 
> BTW, mine did go back to the original number.


Okay, this is starting to feel a little spoilery.

Time to get my three-letter-agency on


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Hey guys, it's Friday, and you know what that means!
> 
> JK frantically trying to remember what happened earlier in the week so the timesheet can be filled in!
> 
> Stay tuned for: "Things will be different next week, I'll fill out my timesheet every night" soon to be followed by "That was a half hour?  No.  I'm bumping that to .75-hours at least."


One of the things I like about my job is not having to fill out my timesheet based on project codes - unless I'm working an emergency.

RG-9 and done. It's all prepopulated too.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Okay, this is starting to feel a little spoilery.
> 
> Time to get my three-letter-agency on


Yeah, fucking EPA.  Better make sure they're not dumping dust people into my waterways.  Rude.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Hey guys, it's Friday, and you know what that means!
> 
> JK frantically trying to remember what happened earlier in the week so the timesheet can be filled in!
> 
> Stay tuned for: "Things will be different next week, I'll fill out my timesheet every night" soon to be followed by "That was a half hour?  No.  I'm bumping that to .75-hours at least."


Thanks for reminding me... I need to do my time sheet.. and my expense report... 300 miles in my POV for the win!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> View attachment 12876


There's something meta, or fourth wall breaking about this strip


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah, fucking EPA.  Better make sure they're not dumping dust people into my waterways.  Rude.


Or the frickin’ FCC.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> IS VACUUMING A SPOILER?  I HAVEN'T SEEN IT YET.  Now I'm assuming there will be an aggressive vacuuming montage set to "Poison" by Britney Spears.


Not familiar with that one, do I need to see the song or watch the video?


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Thanks for reminding me... I need to do my time sheet.. and my expense report... 300 miles in my POV for the win!


Aw man.  I hope you're getting that sweet sweet 2019 rate of $0.585/mile.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Aw man.  I hope you're getting that sweet sweet 2019 rate of $0.585/mile.


Yeah, first five rounds are on @vhab49_PE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Aw man.  I hope you're getting that sweet sweet 2019 rate of $0.585/mile.


Hmmm... should be... lets fill it out quick and find out....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

So long, and thanks for all the SPAM.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Not familiar with that one, do I need to see the song or watch the video?


You should watch this one.  Not Poison, forgot it was Toxic by Britney (they both kill you, so ugh).  Not aggressive vacuuming, but still works surprisingly well.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I know nothing about it, since I don't really follow football, but I was BWW last night and I guess the Giants screwed the pooch?


Speaking as a life long loyal eagles fan, I loved the NYG draft last night.

#longlivedavegettleman


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Yeah, first five rounds are on @vhab49_PE.


But has to be local....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> IS VACUUMING A SPOILER?  I HAVEN'T SEEN IT YET.  Now I'm assuming there will be an aggressive vacuuming montage set to "Poison" by Britney Spears.






NikR said:


>


okay, so not doing the google thanos thing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> its safe


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> One of the things I like about my job is not having to fill out my timesheet based on project codes - unless I'm working an emergency.
> 
> RG-9 and done. It's all prepopulated too.


That sounds like pure joy.  Not going to lie, I am thinking of applying for some government jobs...but I don't think my enviro work/consulting work really makes me a good candidate since I don't have that much 'design' work under my belt.  Mostly project management, interpreting data, and report writing.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Safe as a black sheriff trying to prevent a railroad being protected by the KKK from destroying his town.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> YOU'D NEVER KILL ME.  I AM INVINCIBLE.  I HAVE A COROLLA AND I'M NOT AFRAID TO WRECK IT.


Oh one last thing, can you please translate this for me, I don't know Czech very well " Hodně štěstí "


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah, fucking EPA.  Better make sure they're not dumping dust people into my waterways.  Rude.


I'm not the EPA.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Oh one last thing, can you please translate this for me, I don't know Czech very well " Hodně štěstí﻿ "








Edit - In case you think I'm joking, I literally means "good luck".  Usually sung as a variation of the 'happy birthday' song, only it's good luck and health.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Or the frickin’ FCC.


Oi don't get me started. Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go reject yet another spam call to my cell phone.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Aw man.  I hope you're getting that sweet sweet 2019 rate of $0.585/mile.






squaretaper PE said:


> Yeah, first five rounds are on @vhab49_PE.


175 bucks is still 175 bucks


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Friday Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

There’s too much


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Not going to lie, I am thinking of applying for some government jobs...but I don't think my enviro work/consulting work really makes me a good candidate since I don't have that much 'design' work under my belt.  Mostly project management, interpreting data, and report writing.


I'm not sure what you think government work is? But most govt engineers I've worked with a basically managers of some kind or another (project, program, engineering, oversight). Most of the "actual work" (i.e. working level engineering stuff) is done by contractors. Basically lots of what you said you have experience in.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Edit - In case you think I'm joking, I literally means "good luck".  Usually sung as a variation of the 'happy birthday' song, only it's good luck and health.


I didn't think you were joking at first.

I thought you actually got my reference and we're playing along. It's from the movie Taken.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Safe as a black sheriff trying to prevent a railroad being protected by the KKK from destroying his town.


That guy had serious plot armor though.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That guy had serious plot armor though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I thought you actually got my reference and we're playing along. It's from the movie Taken.


Oops, I just rewatched that scene. I bungled it the language was Albania not Czech. Ah well, the joke was still there.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Oops, I just rewatched that scene. I bungled it the language was Albania not Czech. Ah well, the joke was still there.


Next time, “Czech” yourself before you wreck yourself.


----------



## akwooly

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Next time, “Czech” yourself before you wreck yourself.


boom.  nice


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Didn't you use that one yesterday?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Didn't you use that one yesterday?


Yes, but it fit so well it had to be thrown out there again.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Aw man.  I hope you're getting that sweet sweet 2019 rate of $0.585/mile.


Well, only $.58, don't get the $.005. I lose $1.53.  WTF.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, only $.58, don't get the $.005. I lose $1.53.  WTF.


WRITE A STRONGLY WORDED COMPLAINT LETTER TO YOUR HR.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Yes, but it fit so well it had to be thrown out there again.


-1 rec for reusing puns.  Bad puns should be spontaneous, new, and always changing.  Unless you're my dad.  Then you use the same ones over and over again, never varying, steady like a rock in your "Hi, tired, I'm dad." response, even when you're at a super fancy dinner with people who have never met you before.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> -1 rec for reusing puns.  Bad puns should be spontaneous, new, and always changing.  Unless you're my dad.  Then you use the same ones over and over again, never varying, steady like a rock in your "Hi, tired, I'm dad." response, even when you're at a super fancy dinner with people who have never met you before.


The operative word being “dad” here, which I am. Therefore I am allowed the specific liberties you are negating my rep for.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, only $.58, don't get the $.005. I lose $1.53.  WTF.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

#dadjokes


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> The operative word being “dad” here, which I am. Therefore I am allowed the specific liberties you are negating my rep for.


BUT.  You're not my dad!!!  Dads are only allowed to reuse puns with their children or with other dads.  No cross-dad punning!  -10 rec points!  FOUL!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My FIL uses dad jokes around me, seems allowable under the circumstances


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My FIL uses dad jokes around me, seems allowable under the circumstances


you are just collateral damage


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My FIL uses dad jokes around me, seems allowable under the circumstances


Related by circumstance.  It's clear.  *crowd cheers in background as play resumes*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Related by circumstance.  It's clear.  *crowd cheers in background as play resumes*


I don’t remember punning having so many rules. This is getting outta control


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I don’t remember punning having so many rules. This is getting outta control


I mean, are you kidding me


----------



## txjennah PE

My husband does #dadjokes but we don't have kids yet. I think he's practicing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, only $.58, don't get the $.005. I lose $1.53.  WTF.


This one time I turned in an international travel voucher to a new supervisor. Two week trip, so the hotel bill was large and the exchange rate fluctuated enough that similar items on different days had a different cost in USD. I used the value was given when I called the cc company.  I gave a reasonably close exchange rate for the cash items based on rate when cash was exchanged per bill.

The wack-job (and I mean that literally) couldn't wrap [redacted] brain around that exchange rates changed all the time. When [redacted] finally got around to reviewing it a week later the exchange rate was different again, and using whatever google said, [redacted] came up with a total that deviated by US$0.17. This was on an voucher totaling ~$5,000. Refused to sign it until I provided the written cc statement showing the values in USD. That bill wouldn't arrive for another week. [redcated] was f#$%^ing nuts. It wasn't a powerplay either; had/has real mental issues - one of which was an inability to process the flow of time and causality.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

time to get back to work spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> My husband does #dadjokes but we don't have kids yet. I think he's practicing.


You should remind him of the fact that kids think everything is funny at first. You know, to give him hope when all he gets are eye-rolls and wants to give up.


----------



## leggo PE

Friday spam.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> You should remind him of the fact that kids think everything is funny at first. You know, to give him hope when all he gets are eye-rolls and wants to give up.


Hah, he's been with me for 7 years and hasn't been discouraged by my less than enthusiastic reactions to puns LOL


----------



## RBHeadge PE

penguins aren't working, maybe I should post puppies instead


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This one time I turned in an international travel voucher to a new supervisor. Two week trip, so the hotel bill was large and the exchange rate fluctuated enough that similar items on different days had a different cost in USD. I used the value was given when I called the cc company.  I gave a reasonably close exchange rate for the cash items based on rate when cash was exchanged per bill.
> 
> The wack-job (and I mean that literally) couldn't wrap [redacted] brain around that exchange rates changed all the time. When [redacted] finally got around to reviewing it a week later the exchange rate was different again, and using whatever google said, [redacted] came up with a total that deviated by US$0.17. This was on an voucher totaling ~$5,000. Refused to sign it until I provided the written cc statement showing the values in USD. That bill wouldn't arrive for another week. [redcated] was f#$%^ing nuts. It wasn't a powerplay either; had/has real mental issues - one of which was an inability to process the flow of time and causality.


Wow.  My biggest problem has been when they thing I am reimbursing things I plan to sell back to the company.  Example, I run the office "fun" committee, so we built a couple of sets of bags boards, and when we expensed the lumber and paint, accounting would not approve, despite local office management approval, because they could not verify we didn't plan to sell the completed boards back to the company.  Really?  I guess we should have just bought the stuff and sold the completed boards back to the company with our labor rate included.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Too close for missile, switching to guns


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Too close for missile, switching to guns


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I like how we use the spam thread to sometimes have meaningful conversations


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

TOP

S

P

A

M


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM


----------



## preeb

SPAM


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## preeb

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 4,000?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I like how we use the spam thread to sometimes have meaningful conversations


ditto

I'm not sure how it was done in the 'ole days, but I can't imagine 10k posts of just hghjkgljhljkhlghctrdytfvj


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> ditto
> 
> I'm not sure how it was done in the 'ole days, but I can't imagine 10k posts of just hghjkgljhljkhlghctrdytfvj


Yeah, not worth the waste of time


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Phlam


----------



## akwooly

back in my day the 15k thread was full of meaningful conversations.  a lot less spam and the rules were enforced.


----------



## akwooly

but that was before the facebook and twitters and snap face.  also, you kids better stay off my lawn.


----------



## akwooly

dropkick murphys kinda afternoon.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I officially hired a yard guy today. Been doing too much traveling to maintain the yards.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I want to sleep! I’m going to fall asleep in the performing arts center tonight, while my kid is performing.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Someone invent caffeine injections!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m not afraid to give myself shots. I’ve done it before.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I just need the caffeine!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hard candy SPAM (that sounds gross)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It's a Vitamin String Quartet kind of afternoon.


----------



## akwooly

we played a lot of VSQ when my kiddos were babies.  Nirvana, STP, Weezer, GNR


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm taking fiddle lessons now. It's way harder as an adult learner, but not impossible. I play a mean Twinkle Twinkle Little Star... :rotflmao:


----------



## akwooly

Learning guitar with my daughter  and I hear ya!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm taking fiddle lessons now. It's way harder as an adult learner, but not impossible. I play a mean Twinkle Twinkle Little Star... :rotflmao:






akwooly said:


> Learning guitar with my daughter  and I hear ya!


Keep at it, music is the best!


----------



## Road Guy

It’s FTS o’clock


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Room Demolition SPAM


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tired, about to sleep, spam.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Four spam and spammin' years ago


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAMMMMMMMMMMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Road Guy

I’ve got a case of the saturdays


----------



## RBHeadge PE

akwooly said:


> back in my day the 15k thread was full of meaningful conversations.  a lot less spam and the rules were enforced.






akwooly said:


> but that was before the facebook and twitters and snap face.  also, you kids better stay off my lawn.


ld-025:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NO SPOILERS BELOW

I saw Endgame last night. Wow! Won't say anything more than that.

Also, the google thanos click the guantlet thing is not a spoiler


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPOILER ALERT

Iron man’s right hand man turns against him and builds his own suit (*le gasp*)

/s


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My friggin knee!!! Ugh, getting older sucks.


----------



## Dr. Barber

Chicago Area late April snow spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Having to tell your kid they can’t go play with the neighbor kids on their water slide, because we have to leave in an hour for horse riding.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Having to tell your kid they can’t go play with the neighbor kids on their water slide, because we have to leave in an hour for horse riding.


No, we can’t have fun because we need to go have fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> No, we can’t have fun because we need to go have fun!


You got it! I told her she could go tomorrow.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

How to keep the dog out of the cat litter box....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Motion detecting sprinkler?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And again I ask, if a @ChebyshevII_PE sits in the middle of a spam thread, and no one is around to hear him, did he really break any rules?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> If a @ChebyshevII_PE stands in the middle of a spam thread and posts, and no one is around to see them, did he actually break any rules?


no


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I know the secret to rapid posting!!!!!


ctrl-v?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> ctrl-v?


And then ctrl-Enter


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spammed your way to 2.5k?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Spammed your way to 2.5k?


indeed. And with my rapid post technique, it only took me all of about 10-15 minutes.

Just doing my part...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> And then ctrl-Enter


good to know


----------



## P-E

Uh oh the secret is out.  hmy:


----------



## P-E

Go Bruins!   Chilling the beer


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

P-E said:


> Uh oh the secret is out.  hmy:


It’ll get buried in the depths of this thread


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

top :bananalama:

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

you think?


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

you think?


----------



## P-E

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> And then ctrl-Enter


there's quicker


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

P-E said:


> you think?


I do.


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Bwah


----------



## P-E

there's quicker


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP 

and 20,000!!

there's quicker


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Bwah


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Bwah


----------



## P-E

GOAL!!!!!!!!!!

B's up


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Goal


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

GOAL


----------



## P-E

GOAL


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Goal


----------



## P-E

beer break


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

good beer


----------



## P-E

:40oz2:

ToP

good beer


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something DifferentSomething Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Something Different


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

Something Different


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:  ToP

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:  ToP

Go Bs!


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

ToP :bananalama:

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

End of First


----------



## P-E

Intermission


----------



## P-E

Fight!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

31.66666% there

six weeks to go


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yaaasssssssssss


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: :40oz2: ToP

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

ToP

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5k


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: :40oz2: ToP

5K


----------



## P-E

almost need another beer


----------



## P-E

almost need another beer


----------



## P-E

almost need another beer


----------



## P-E

almost need another beer


----------



## P-E

almost need another beer


----------



## P-E

almost need another beer


----------



## P-E

almost need another beer


----------



## P-E

almost need another beer


----------



## P-E

almost need another beer


----------



## P-E

almost need another beer


----------



## P-E

almost need another beer


----------



## P-E

almost need another beer


----------



## P-E

almost need another beer


----------



## P-E

almost need another beer


----------



## RBHeadge PE

K-37383 PureFlo


----------



## P-E

big hit


----------



## P-E

big hit


----------



## P-E

big hit


----------



## P-E

big hit


----------



## P-E

big hit


----------



## P-E

big hit


----------



## P-E

big hit


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## P-E

4 min PP


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

big hit


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

ToP

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Power Play


----------



## P-E

Noooo


----------



## P-E

damn


----------



## P-E

:40oz2: break


----------



## P-E

big save


----------



## P-E

rough period


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

finish this


----------



## P-E

1/3 of the way there

finish this


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## P-E

hours wasted on that game


----------



## RBHeadge PE

hours wasted or hours spend?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> hours wasted or hours spend?


Both


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Post sunday morning softball spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday meal prep for week done, not spam. This weight gotta come off!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Electrical engineer designing a piping system SPAM


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Electrical engineer designing a piping system SPAM


Who’s running the stress on said pipe system?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Who’s running the stress on said pipe system?


That would be me. It's for an irrigation project


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Oh, I have to remember....you work for the govt, right?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Oh, I have to remember....you work for the govt, right?


Nope...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Electrical engineer designing a piping system SPAM






ChebyshevII_PE said:


> That would be me. It's for an irrigation project


So you're laying pipe today?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Who’s running the stress on said pipe system?


wait, is that like a thing? 

/s


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> So you're laying pipe today?


Not actually laying pipe yet. First I need to redesign the mainline and test well output. Today i’m getting parts spec’d.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> wait, is that like a thing?
> 
> /s


Aren’t you (or weren’t you at some point) a nuc?

/s


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yes, still am. But I've never even stepped foot in a commercial nuke plant.

There are lots of nuclear applications that aren't involved with generating electricity.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes, still am. But I've never even stepped foot in a commercial nuke plant.
> 
> There are lots of nuclear applications that aren't involved with generating electricity.


Indeed.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> wait, is that like a thing?
> 
> /s


It’s a thing....it’s very much a thing in refinery and petrochemicals.


----------



## Dr. Barber

1:43 AM spam


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

/s = sarcasm


----------



## P-E

/m


----------



## RBHeadge PE

/w


----------



## ashmur90

Monday morning "I don't want to be at work because I have a GoT hangover" spam.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

/chebyshevII


----------



## Master slacker

this s*it still isnt' done?


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> this s*it still isnt' done?


You’ve been slacking again.


----------



## Master slacker

back in my day, we'd be done by now


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAMMMM


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

/of = old fart, don’t know ‘online’ speak 

get off my lawn!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam thread is quiet this morning. No way are results coming out next week...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Biked in today SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Woke up too early SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

What do you think, 6k by end of day?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

YASSSSSSS


----------



## P-E

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> /of = old fart, don’t know ‘online’ speak
> 
> get off my lawn!


/m = millennial


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

P-E said:


> /m = millennial


Not wrong.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## JayKay PE

DO A BARREL ROLL.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, double post, but I feel like I watched last nights GoT episode due to all the spoilers on my fb page.  I stopped watching because I was too lazy/cheap to get HBO, but I'm sure it'll be streaming somewhere soon!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Well, it was good. Lots of spoilers everywhere!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Master slacker said:


> this s*it still isnt' done?


Nope, only a third of the way through


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Master slacker said:


> back in my day, we'd be done by now


ld-025:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> /of = old fart, don’t know ‘online’ speak
> 
> get off my lawn!


ld-025:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Well, it was good. Lots of spoilers everywhere!


I watched it, but I didn't _see_ it.

Cinematography was so awful that it took away from the whole episode. Not sure I can call it good


----------



## RBHeadge PE

OMG, google "do a barrel roll"


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Top Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Best thing about moving my desk/cube location: I can pick my nose in peace.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Woohoo chili peppers sprouted SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Best thing about moving my desk/cube location: I can pick my nose in peace.


Personal hygiene is important, usually.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Personal hygiene is important, usually.


Idc, sometimes you get a nose goblin that hurts and you got to go for it!  Unfortunately, having a desk that was at the end of a long hallway meant that I had to keep those excursions shorts and to the point.  Which usually did not solve the problem.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Glasses just broke apart on my face SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The last few comments were “gold”. I don’t think I could “dig” up better advice if I tried.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Glasses just broke apart on my face SPAM.


Lol, isn’t this something that happens when the male protagonist of an anime looks at a hot chick?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I watched it, but I didn't _see_ it.
> 
> Cinematography was so awful that it took away from the whole episode. Not sure I can call it good


I watch it in the dark.....a girl can see.


----------



## preeb

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Lol, isn’t this something that happens when the male protagonist of an anime looks at a hot chick?


Don't forget the nosebleeds


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I do not want to adult today.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I do not want to adult today.


Me neither. Where are my crayons...


----------



## preeb

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Me neither. Where are my crayons...


I ated them


----------



## JayKay PE

Nose bleeds?  Not on my watch!  *shoves tampons up nose*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> The last few comments were “gold”. I don’t think I could “dig” up better advice if I tried.


caught reaching


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> caught reaching


I'm thinking a penalty of -5 rep is adequate?  Mostly because it had to do with me picking my nose at work?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I do not want to adult today.


Neither do I. But I didn't adult Friday, so I'm forced to adult today.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> I ated them


And I thought I was childish.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I'm thinking a penalty of -5 rep is adequate?  Mostly because it had to do with me picking my nose at work?


nah :banhim:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> nah :banhim:


Fortunately for me, reaching is not against the rules. And neither is nose-picking.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> And I thought I was childish.


You're a PE, by definition you can't be childish


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Fortunately for me, reaching is not against the rules. And neither is nose-picking.


too late. I already banned you in the ban thread


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> You're a PE, by definition you can't be childish


Challenge accepted.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Challenge accepted.


You've gotta gif that


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Someone's going to eventually read through that Forum Banning Game thread and be like WTF, with all the in-side jokes

edit TOPPS :bananalama:


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Someone's going to eventually read through that Forum Banning Game thread and be like WTF, with all the in-side jokes
> 
> edit TOPPS :bananalama:


Thankfully my mother is a wonderful woman and should be respected as such.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

(@RBHeadge PE @JayKay0914 You guys still conspired against me, I will have my revenge. You’ll be paid back in puns)

ldman:


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BTW, if you haven't tried WA apples, you should. They are so amazing.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


>


I’m just waiting for this guy’s limbs to fall right off...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You're a PE, by definition you can't be childish


Wanna bet!?!?!?? And I’m getting old(er) too.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> spam thread is quiet this morning. No way are results coming out next week...


Meh, feeling demotivated after being taunted so. Perhaps i’ll Try again later...


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’m just waiting for this guy’s limbs to fall right off...


Dude.  You gotta work on your rep.  I have a severe lack of puns and I've got at least 10 more than you.  Got to post more gifs.  Gifs are what get you the rep.


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Wanna bet!?!?!?? And I’m getting old(er) too.


I'M A PE!  I SWEAR.  EVEN THOUGH I DON'T HAVE PE AT THE END OF MY NAME.

*picks nose more aggressively, nose starts bleeding everywhere, get to go home ear,y ????, profit*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Dude.  You gotta work on your rep.  I have a severe lack of puns and I've got at least 10 more than you.  Got to post more gifs.  Gifs are what get you the rep.


Not to be anal, but...”at least 10 more than you” is technically correct, but means little in the realm of statistics, given our magnitude of difference.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Actually, I was trying to be anal. Deal with it


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Actually, I was trying to be anal. Deal with it
> 
> View attachment 12887


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Dude.  You gotta work on your rep.


Also of note:


----------



## preeb

Woah, what happened here?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> Woah, what happened here?


I got offended, apparently.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I'M A PE!  I SWEAR.  EVEN THOUGH I DON'T HAVE PE AT THE END OF MY NAME.


_BTW you can fix that..._


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Actually, I was trying to be anal. Deal with it


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


>


DANGIT, you made me snort out loud in my quiet cubical area. Now I have little rep AND I’m embarrassed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> *picks nose more aggressively, nose starts bleeding everywhere, get to go home ear,y ????, profit*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I was going to lament the lack of noobs on the board this cycle. Normally we'd have a bunch of different threads with over-stressed examinees ranting by this week. Things are comparitvely tame though.

OTOH, there are already 120 guests lurking, so maybe this is an introverted class.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was going to lament the lack of noobs on the board this cycle.


Hey, I resemble that remark.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

TOP


----------



## DerekJeter

_*SPAM!*_


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark.


You're new-ish, but you already passed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> You're new-ish, but you already passed.


This is my first spam thread, tho...maybe we should come up with a new term for people like me.

Maybe “dweeb.”


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> _BTW you can fix that..._


I'm just a girl.  I don't know nuthin' 'bout changin' mah EB name.  heeheehee


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was going to lament the lack of noobs on the board this cycle. Normally we'd have a bunch of different threads with over-stressed examinees ranting by this week. Things are comparitvely tame though.
> 
> OTOH, there are already 120 guests lurking, so maybe this is an introverted class.


Wait, did the April 2019 forum open yet?  Because that's when a bunch of people get directed to the spam thread (at least that is how it worked out for me).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I missed national penguin day, but does anyone else think it’s funny the way Benedict Cumberbatch pronounces “penguins?”


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And again:


----------



## preeb

I need to youtube that when I get home


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My work gripe for today: be clear, communicate!!!! Don’t expect people to be mind readers, or even connect dots you’ve already connected. Yes, you may have to spell it out in plain English!


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I missed national penguin day, but does anyone else think it’s funny the way Benedict Cumberbatch pronounces “penguins?”


Penwings


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

> 16 minutes ago, ChebyshevII_PE said:



Aaaaaaahhhhhhh..... I love him.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Penwings


Pingwings?


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Aaaaaaahhhhhhh..... I love him.


I think my favorite of his roles is Khan


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Wait, did the April 2019 forum open yet?


Not yet.

But shit gets real when the session results SF is made.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> This is my first spam thread, tho...maybe we should come up with a new term for people like me.
> 
> Maybe “dweeb.”


I was here for years before I did the spam thread. I think this is like my third time contributing?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I missed national penguin day, but does anyone else think it’s funny the way Benedict Cumberbatch pronounces “penguins?”


Can't say that I have heard it. What's it sound like?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Penwings


ok, wow


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Can't say that I have heard it. What's it sound like?


See above utoob


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> See above utoob


that'll teach me for reading and responding to spam one post at a time


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> that'll teach me for reading and responding to spam one post at a time


Mwahahahaha, my revenge is at hand...


----------



## JayKay PE

I hate having to sound competent in my emails/work plans.  Can't I just be like, "Oi.  We found shit in the soils.  We wanna dig it up.  Let us know if this is okay?"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I hate having to sound competent in my emails/work plans.  Can't I just be like, "Oi.  We found shit in the soils.  We wanna dig it up.  Let us know if this is okay?"


C’mon, that part’s fun. Coming up with fancy shmancy words to gussie it up.

Dear [person],

I regret to inform you that the test specimen was contaminated with fecal matter. Excavation is highly recommended. Please advise of your approval.

Best regards,

@JayKay0914

P.S. I appear to have risen high above on the page. Allow me to celebrate with this creature:  :bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I hate having to sound competent in my emails/work plans.  Can't I just be like, "Oi.  We found shit in the soils.  We wanna dig it up.  Let us know if this is okay?"


Not foregoing, of course, the opportunity to point out that you “dig that sh!t.”


----------



## User1

Hi


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lets see who replies:

867


----------



## RBHeadge PE

868


----------



## Road Guy

5309


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Over 9000!!!!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I got it!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I didn’t until I googled it.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Well, geeze.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Well, geeze.


/m


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Maybe i’ll try typing a sentence with just my elbow later


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Salsxspssscspsspam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

(It’s even harder on a phone)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Okay, me saying “it’s only a flesh wound” using just my elbow...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It’s lnmy a flesh wound


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

(Autocorrect helped   )


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hey I just wanted to let you guys wanna is the morning lunch or tomorrow morning if I wanna was your time I wanna you


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m sorry about that


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Hey I just wanted to let you guys wanna is the morning lunch or tomorrow morning if I wanna was your time I wanna you


Are you drunk asking us to lunch, or something?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Are you drunk asking us to lunch, or something?


Predictive text is not too easy to get to work


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m gonna morning you have the chance you are doing good I hope


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Wha


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Bang


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Boom


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Pop


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I swear to drunk i’m Not god


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

2600


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMINGNIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMINGNIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMINGNIGHTTIME SPAMMINGNIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMINGNIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMINGNIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMINGNIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMINGNIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMINGNIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAMMING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NIGHTTIME SPAM

3000 posts. I'm pretty sure I've done 2500 of them in this thread alone.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

23 pages closer to getting results. You’re welcome, EB’ers.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Predictive text is not too easy to get to work


I think there is another thread for that game


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> 23 pages closer to getting results. You’re welcome, EB’ers.
> 
> View attachment 12891


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think there is another thread for that game


----------



## Master slacker

sdfgsfgsertyh


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## ashmur90

happy 'only 30 more hours of work this week' tuesday!


----------



## NikR_PE

Morning spam


----------



## JohnLee

Spam!


----------



## JohnLee

good ole spam


----------



## JohnLee

Ashley and I are engaged please be respectful to my baby in the NCEES chat LOL


----------



## JohnLee

And she said if we reach 7,000 posts by end of the day, the result will be release


----------



## JohnLee

End Game vs Battle for Winterfell? if your car was on fire and you can only grab one


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Morning spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think there is another thread for that game


Indeed, I was just skittish about re-opening a year-old thread


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Indeed, I was just skittish about re-opening a year-old thread


np, dig it up


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> End Game vs Battle for Winterfell? if your car was on fire and you can only grab one


Endgame, didn't even need to think about it

edit: topps


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Endgame, didn't even need to think about it
> 
> edit: topps


----------



## NikR_PE

same here. But it may also be because I haven't watched a single episode of GOT.


----------



## Dr. Barber

Week 4 spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dr. Barber said:


> Week 4 spam


4-6 more weeks to go!


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM


----------



## JayKay PE

o hai


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> o hai


Hey dere hi dere ho dere


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> o hai


Oops, I mean


----------



## JayKay PE

Just gonna leave this here (because this is how I'm feeling all day):


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Frickin’ spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Should I eat lunch earlier than 11:30?  Or should I eat the oatmeal creme pie?


----------



## txjennah PE

Hi spammers!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Should I eat lunch earlier than 11:30?  Or should I eat the oatmeal creme pie?


Oatmeal Cream Pie.  Is it cold?  Then Def OCP.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> Hi spammers!


Hiya Jennah!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Should I eat lunch earlier than 11:30?  Or should I eat the oatmeal creme pie?


----------



## JayKay PE

Got distracted and pulled into another project.  I swear, they're setting little traps around the office waiting for me to stumble into them.  Very old-school Looney Toons.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

way too busy at the office today


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> way too busy at the office today


As am I, yet here we are...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now I am getting hungry again.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I have to take a short sanity break every so often. Things are just piling up and the meeting schedule is backloaded.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MY CALENDAR SAYS:  YOU HAVE NOTHING ELSE SCHEDULED TODAY.    

Tomorrow on the other hand, blegh.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Schedule means nothing to me on most days...I get pulled in so many directions at random at times a calendar seems pointless.

Fortunately today is not one of those days, I just have a small set of tasks I must focus on


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Schedule means nothing to me on most days...I get pulled in so many directions at random at times a calendar seems pointless.
> 
> Fortunately today is not one of those days, I just have a small set of tasks I must focus on


Tell that to the people who keep scheduling me in conference calls!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Perk of working a new job: no one knows you well enough to invite you to every meeting.

Con: when the process engineer says he has no idea (after questioning him on some items), and you don’t know him well enough to know if this is a really bad thing!?!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ask a vet?


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> ask a vet?


My cat is sick, what should I do?


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Kevo_303 said:


> Spam?


Tried it. She threw it right back up.


----------



## preeb

Spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

I really want garlic bread right now.

Also, I kinda finished one project item, but there appears to be 4-more than have jumped on my list after I reviewed 2 emails.  I do not know how this math works.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Also, I kinda finished one project item, but there appears to be 4-more than have jumped on my list after I reviewed 2 emails.  I do not know how this math works.


Sounds like software engineering. Fix one bug, gain 799 more


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ughh, this next meeting is gonna suuuuuuuuuuuuck!

No one will have reviewed the material ahead of time. They're going to hate the content, or rather hate that their BS ideas were removed or neutralized. We'll fight, we'll pretend to come to resolution, and then they'll do their own thing tomorrow in front of the users and challenge me to call them out on it.

fun times


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> ughh, this next meeting is gonna suuuuuuuuuuuuck!
> 
> No one will have reviewed the material ahead of time. They're going to hate the content, or rather hate that their BS ideas were removed or neutralized. We'll fight, we'll pretend to come to resolution, and then they'll do their own thing tomorrow in front of the users and challenge me to call them out on it.
> 
> fun times


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> ughh, this next meeting is gonna suuuuuuuuuuuuck!
> 
> No one will have reviewed the material ahead of time. They're going to hate the content, or rather hate that their BS ideas were removed or neutralized. We'll fight, we'll pretend to come to resolution, and then they'll do their own thing tomorrow in front of the users and challenge me to call them out on it.
> 
> fun times


Oh, I love those types of meetings. /s


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ask a vet?


I don’t know who the ‘vets’ are.....I haven’t been here long enough. Age is not an indicator in this business.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

lol, the cowards won't even pick up the phone


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> lol, the cowards won't even pick up the phone


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm tired of rain.  We are breaking all kinds of records over here on the mighty Mississippi.


----------



## Road Guy

Yesterday


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oh hey, by the way...


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> Yesterday
> 
> *pic snip*


Not going to lie, I'm a little jealous.  We only got two 'bad' storms this year, and one was only around 8-inches?  Other bad storm was mostly because it was the sloppy/heavy snow and it started right at the start of rush hour.


----------



## DerekJeter

HIT INTO DEEP LEFT! THAT BALL IS HIGH, IT IS FAR, IT IS GOOOOOONEE!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DerekJeter said:


> HIT INTO DEEP LEFT! THAT BALL IS HIGH, IT IS FAR, IT IS GOOOOOONEE!


lolwut


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Not going to lie, I'm a little jealous.  We only got two 'bad' storms this year, and one was only around 8-inches?  Other bad storm was mostly because it was the sloppy/heavy snow and it started right at the start of rush hour.


My friend posted that in northwestern Maine this morning, they got flakes. 

Thankfully, not here in southern Maine.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I live on the east side of Washington, which gets lots of sun. West side get’s pretty rainy though, I think they only get 70 days per year of sun


----------



## RBHeadge PE

that meeting went much better than I expected. no fighting at all


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE later on in the day:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Road Guy said:


> Yesterday


Glad THAT is over (we did get some similar this weekend north of us)


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I live on the east side of Washington, which gets lots of sun. West side get’s pretty rainy though, I think they only get 70 days per year of sun


First time I went to Washington State was to the Tri-cities. I naively thought it would be rainy and dark, with starbucks coming out of the drinking fountains and runge music playing from speakers on the street. I was in for a shock when I saw high desert...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> @RBHeadge PE later on in the day:


That's sorta how I expect tomorrows call with the users to go...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> First time I went to Washington State was to the Tri-cities. I naively thought it would be rainy and dark, with starbucks coming out of the drinking fountains and runge music playing from speakers on the street. I was in for a shock when I saw high desert...


Yep, all desert in the Tri cities, and about 50% of the state in general. There’s a meme floating around for this (which I use all the time to explain where i’m From):


----------



## daydreambeliever

This is my very first April 2019 15k Spam Thread post. 

I am so very bored at work I feel like I can't even contain the level of frustration. At any minute I might just stand up and scream!!!! I wonder how that would go over???

On another note I've been to WA once and loved it! We went in August though and from what everyone said that's one of their best weather months of the year. It was amazing though. We were southeast of Seattle. Everything was so green and there were no mosquitos, spiders or snakes like we have in NC. You could walk outside with no shoes on and not worry about stepping on something that is going to make your foot swell up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My kids love snow....we get no snow.


----------



## leggo PE

I have only been to Washington once, and it was to visit @tj_PE cuz we so cool.


----------



## JohnLee

RBHeadge PE said:


> Endgame, didn't even need to think about it
> 
> edit: topps


Eng Games put me to sleep!  GOT all the way


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I live on the east side of Washington, which gets lots of sun. West side get’s pretty rainy though, I think they only get 70 days per year of sun


I used to live on the West side.  



leggo PE said:


> I have only been to Washington once, and it was to visit @tj_PE cuz we so cool.


I haven't been out since I've "known" you guys.... so no @tj_PE yet for me.  Some day I'll get out there.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

afternoon spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

'Bout to go home spam.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

WA is a great place to live, it has virtually every climate you can think of; forest, lakes, ocean, desert, mountains...I love it here. Don’t think I ever wanna leave.

Although the current legislation might make me think twice about that...


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I’m way behind on this bollocks


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because mass spamming = big green PASS


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because spamming


----------



## In/PE/Out

Inflate your post count by posting in this thread!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In/PE/Out said:


> Inflate your post count by posting in this thread!


Waayyyyyyy ahead of ya.


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming for my buddy who took the Ag PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bad bad bad.... We just had a temp flood wall breach. This is about a week ago. Worse now.


----------



## akwooly

i go to Seattle all the time and i was fortunate to meet @tj_PE!


----------



## akwooly

I went to CA but i didn't meet @leggo PE  she did give me some good recommendations for food


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’d like to visit AK, but not live there. You people put up with some crazy living circumstances (my limited TV knowledge).


----------



## akwooly

it is crazy up here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## akwooly

hahahaha


----------



## leggo PE

I'd like to visit AK too some day. But I don't think I could live there either, mainly for weather and the whole months of darkness deal.


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> i go to Seattle all the time and i was fortunate to meet @tj_PE!


all the time and we've only hung out once?


----------



## akwooly

i guess all the time is like maybe once or twice a year. i haven't been back since august!  we might be in SEA this fall for a hawks game, i will totally let you know @tj_PE!


----------



## akwooly

leggo PE said:


> I'd like to visit AK too some day. But I don't think I could live there either, mainly for weather and the whole months of darkness deal.


yes but now there is still sunlight at 10 pm!


----------



## adavi248

Just found out I passed. ASCE sent me a thing about transportation PDH's. Thanks for all the support guys!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> I'd like to visit AK too some day. But I don't think I could live there either, mainly for weather and the whole months of darkness deal.


But on the other end there's months of light. I really enjoyed by 17 day - 3 night trip to Alaska a few years back.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Goodnight, spammers. Until tomorrow...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

akwooly said:


> it is crazy up here


My last job, one of the ladies I worked with lived there for a while. She had stories.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee...it’s what’s for breakfast...the other energy drink.


----------



## JayKay PE

*drinks all the tea*

Time to bust my ass and get some shit done so I can take half-day Friday and build a gazebo with my AR PE uncle that I'm not allowed to be unsupervised with anyone (last time involved being 3+ hours late for something after getting into a fight with republican moonshiners during the 2016-election scene).


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Kevo_303 said:


> Spam


You get rep just because you're obviously working for your PE/spamming for the cause!  Good job spamming on hump day!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I don’t understand how you east-coasters are always able to make it to work by 5am. I can barely make it before 9!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> *drinks all the tea*
> 
> Time to bust my ass and get some shit done so I can take half-day Friday and build a gazebo with my AR PE uncle that I'm not allowed to be unsupervised with anyone (last time involved being 3+ hours late for something after getting into a fight with republican moonshiners during the 2016-election scene).


1) Didn't we have this discussion about your tea "problem" during the last spam thread? 

2) there is so much to unpack and misinterpret with that second paragraph... Architectural PE uncle? Can't be alone with him? 2016 election moonshiners?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1) Didn't we have this discussion about your tea "problem" during the last spam thread?
> 
> 2) there is so much to unpack and misinterpret with that second paragraph... Architectural PE uncle? Can't be alone with him? 2016 election moonshiners?


Yes, do tell...


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I don’t understand how you east-coasters are always able to make it to work by 5am. I can barely make it before 9!


EAST COAST BEAST COAST.  Aka; we don't understand this whole 'sleep' and 'work/life balance' because it's extremely cut-throat.  I've said, more than once, sadly, that I was leaving the office early at around 5:45pm after getting there before 8am.  Ha ha ha ha haa ha ha ha ahjbvdsknc *collapses into sobs*

@RBHeadge PE My tea drinking will always be a point of contention on this board.  And I recall last time how it spiraled out of control and I had to stop myself.  I'm better now.  I swear.  *shoves numerous tea packets into trash*

As for the AR PE - He lives in Arkansas (AR), he moved there when I was little, but he's still a NY-er at heart and I wish that once day he'll move back here permanently (or at least closer to a main airport hub so I don't need to transfer when flying there).  We are no longer allowed to be unsupervised together because last time that happened we: left lunch separately from the rest of the family, drove around aimlessly and ended up at 2 more bars before ending up at a place where moonshine is locally made.  We were the only ones there, so we wanted to try all the flavors.  This was November (I think) of the 2016 election, and my uncle is from AR (aka; where Hillary is from), so we got into a heated political debate with the moonshiners about Republicans and how the US is fucked up, all while drinking apple-pie moonshine.  When we finally got home (which was only 30-min from our original lunch location), it was around 3-hours after everyone else got there.  We were slightly soused (for us) and then we promptly drank a whole bottle of Milagro tequila while hanging out.  Due to our late arrival, and getting in a fight with moonshiners, we are no longer allowed to be alone in each other company because we get into too much trouble and too much liquor.  This was the third time, and three strikes you're out (though I fucking love that stage we built while drunk the first time)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> EAST COAST BEAST COAST.  Aka; we don't understand this whole 'sleep' and 'work/life balance' because it's extremely cut-throat.  I've said, more than once, sadly, that I was leaving the office early at around 5:45pm after getting there before 8am.  Ha ha ha ha haa ha ha ha ahjbvdsknc *collapses into sobs*
> 
> @RBHeadge PE My tea drinking will always be a point of contention on this board.  And I recall last time how it spiraled out of control and I had to stop myself.  I'm better now.  I swear.  *shoves numerous tea packets into trash*
> 
> As for the AR PE - He lives in Arkansas (AR), he moved there when I was little, but he's still a NY-er at heart and I wish that once day he'll move back here permanently (or at least closer to a main airport hub so I don't need to transfer when flying there).  We are no longer allowed to be unsupervised together because last time that happened we: left lunch separately from the rest of the family, drove around aimlessly and ended up at 2 more bars before ending up at a place where moonshine is locally made.  We were the only ones there, so we wanted to try all the flavors.  This was November (I think) of the 2016 election, and my uncle is from AR (aka; where Hillary is from), so we got into a heated political debate with the moonshiners about Republicans and how the US is fucked up, all while drinking apple-pie moonshine.  When we finally got home (which was only 30-min from our original lunch location), it was around 3-hours after everyone else got there.  We were slightly soused (for us) and then we promptly drank a whole bottle of Milagro tequila while hanging out.  Due to our late arrival, and getting in a fight with moonshiners, we are no longer allowed to be alone in each other company because we get into too much trouble and too much liquor.  This was the third time, and three strikes you're out (though I fucking love that stage we built while drunk the first time)


Lol, you built a stage while drunk? Party animal over here...


----------



## User1

[email protected] before 8 being early   

although I don't have much room to talk since I work all my hours condensed and have thurfridays.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> [email protected] before 8 being early
> 
> although I don't have much room to talk since I work all my hours condensed and have thurfridays.


Lucky...I work 4-10 plus 1-8 most weeks, and possibly more depending on the project.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Lucky...I work 4-10 plus 1-8 most weeks, and possibly more depending on the﻿ project.﻿


sometimes I do some work on fridays but it's from home so I don't stress about it. I commute from Tac to Sea so i was like WILL NOT DO 5 DAYS A WEEK FOREVER SORRY BYE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> sometimes I do some work on fridays but it's from home so I don't stress about it. I commute from Tac to Sea so i was like WILL NOT DO 5 DAYS A WEEK FOREVER SORRY BYE


You have my full understanding. When I lived and worked there, there was an accident one morning on the 520 bridge that forced me to I-5, I-90, and I-405 to get to work. That was a 2.5 hour drive.


----------



## User1

yeah. it's usually about 1:15 door to door in the morning (because I take transit) and about 1:30 in the evening, but can easily be 2+ if I don't time it just right.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> [email protected] before 8 being early
> 
> although I don't have much room to talk since I work all my hours condensed and have thurfridays.


Jeaaaalous.  I usually work a straight 5/40, but I do get OT (which I've never had before) so that is a little perk.  Buttttttt.  I'm also at that point in my career where I do want time outside the office, so I tend to scoot when I hit that hard 40.


----------



## User1

Totally. I get OT at 1.5x as well, which encourages the company to not overschedule us, so I don't end up having many heavy weeks unless I've got stacked deadlines. But at least if that happens the paychecks to follow end up being a nice reward lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> (though I fucking love that stage we built while drunk the first time)






ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Lol, you built a stage while drunk? Party animal over here...


I was thinking the same thing. Most people aren't so crafty when intoxicated.

Also, I redoing my guest bath next week, and have lots of extra rum, so if you happen to be in the area...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Salary sucks


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Also, I redoing my guest bath next week, and have lots of extra rum, so if you happen to be in the area...


I’d personally be scared to find out how much drunk me and sober me differ in tile preferences


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I don’t understand how you east-coasters are always able to make it to work by 5am. I can barely make it before 9!


Says the guy awake and posting on EB at 6AM local.



JayKay0914 said:


> @RBHeadge PEEAST COAST BEAST COAST.  Aka; we don't understand this whole 'sleep' and 'work/life balance' because it's extremely cut-throat.  I've said, more than once, sadly, that I was leaving the office early at around 5:45pm after getting there before 8am.  Ha ha ha ha haa ha ha ha ahjbvdsknc *collapses into sobs*


Yeah pretty much. I basically do a 7-3 schedule to "beat traffic". Or in this case, get a seat all to myself on the Metro. If I leave 30 min later, or work a 9hr day (Wednesdays), then I'm guaranteed to stand the whole commute.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Most people aren't so crafty when intoxicated.
> 
> Also, I redoing my guest bath next week, and have lots of extra rum, so if you happen to be in the area...


My uncle and I are very crafty!  He is very tall, so he can get things off the top shelf, and I am the girl that gets help at Home Depot when we are trashed!  Like having them help us find the perfect masonry bit for anchoring a new structure!  AND I FUCKING LOVE GROUTING/TILE PLACING.  YES.  I wasn't allowed to play with the tile cutter, but maybe when we re-do the downstairs bathroom!

Also...on cup number 4.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I get unpaid overtime!

Theoretically I'm supposed to get paid x1.0 for it, but in practice the modifier is x0.0


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’d personally be scared to find out how much drunk me and sober me differ in tile preferences


1) Tiles were chosen months ago

2) Mostly by my wife - and I'm okay with that because

2a) I'm not an architect for good reason.

3) If it were solely charged with picking out tile, I'd probably do a better job drunk than sober.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Mostly﻿ by m﻿y wife - and I'm ok﻿ay with t﻿ha﻿t


Smart man.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> AND I FUCKING LOVE GROUTING/TILE PLACING.


Have you ever been to Bethesda, MD?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I get unpaid overtime!
> 
> Theoretically I'm supposed to get paid x1.0 for it, but in practice the modifier is x0.0


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Also...on cup number 4.


It'd be faster if you mainline it.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Have you ever been to Bethesda, MD﻿?


No!!!!  But it better have something to do with tiles!  I loved going to the glass museum in Corning, so I'm all down for more museums/cool stuff!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I don’t understand how you east-coasters are always able to make it to work by 5am. I can barely make it before 9!


That’s a /m issue, I do believe. I worked with a client engineer who had this issue. Mom and dad still came in and stocked the fridge, cleaned the house.

My response: My kids get on the bus at 6:30 am.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> That’s a /m issue, I do believe. I worked with a client engineer who had this issue. Mom and dad still came in and stocked the fridge, cleaned the house.
> 
> My response: My kids get on the bus at 6:30 am.


Very funny. For the record I have my own space and pay for all my own stuff.

I’m just lucky my parents have that basement and they have good food.

/s


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Very funny. For the record I have my own space and pay for all my own stuff.
> 
> I’m just lucky my parents have that basement and they have good food.
> 
> /s


*sobs quietly because JK is moving home with parents*

Actually, I think I'm going to start waking up way earlier at my parents not because they do (they're both retired and sleep until fricking' 9am), but because the longer commute means I need to leave early or I'll be in NY hell.  Also, I am def the one who will be buying good food for my parents.  My parents have slowly fallen into the 'box food' category and I'm like "Fruits!  vegetables!  Things that will go bad if you don't eat them!  These are good for you!"


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Very funny. For the record I have my own space and pay for all my own stuff.
> 
> I’m just lucky my parents have that basement and they have good food.
> 
> /s


~is glad I don’t have a basement~


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> *sobs quietly because JK is moving home with parents*
> 
> Actually, I think I'm going to start waking up way earlier at my parents not because they do (they're both retired and sleep until fricking' 9am), but because the longer commute means I need to leave early or I'll be in NY hell.  Also, I am def the one who will be buying good food for my parents.  My parents have slowly fallen into the 'box food' category and I'm like "Fruits!  vegetables!  Things that will go bad if you don't eat them!  These are good for you!"


Good on you for taking care of your parents; seems like the opposite of the stereotypical millennial.

For the actual record I don’t live with my parents any more. Believe it or not my parents moved abroad and left me in the states when I was 17.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Good on you for taking care of your parents; seems like the opposite of the stereotypical millennial.
> 
> For the actual record I don’t live with my parents any more. Believe it or not my parents moved abroad and left me in the states when I was 17.
> 
> *pic snip*


Yeah.   It helps that my dad is a baby boomer who understands that prices have gone up astronomically and that living on Long Island isn't really sustainable if you're single with student loan debt.  Plus, I was raised in a huge Polish/Irish family where it's expected to help your family out.  If me moving home means I can save a little for a condo/pay down debt, I'll take it.  Plus it'll give me an excuse to help push my mom out her comfort zone/help her meet new people/maybe help her start working out a little bit more (she doesn't like doing things by herself and my dad, married to her for 40-years, doesn't like doing things in general).

As for your parents moving abroad...did they tell you?  Or did you just come back from the super market one day with milk and find everything gone?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m an orphan, so...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> As﻿ f﻿or your parents moving abroad...did they tell you?  Or did you just co﻿me back from the super market one day with milk and find everything﻿ gone﻿?


Of course they told me. I had just graduated high school and wanted to finish my associates, so they gave me the choice. My grandparents supported me that year.

After that, they moved back to the states, and I stayed with them over the summers so I could work my internships through college. When I graduated, I got my own place and basically became completely independent.

It is fun to joke about how *I *kicked *my family* out instead of the typical other way around.


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I’m an orphan, so...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> yeah. it's usually about 1:15 door to door in the morning (because I take transit) and about 1:30 in the evening, but can easily be 2+ if I don't time it just right.


I shall not complain about my 8-10 minute bi-state commute anymore.   Although today was awful - I got to the on-ramp, it was backed up, I turned around and went home to wait it out an hour.  The typical routes across the river are down to 1 in town (maybe 2, but difficult to get to), and allllll the people were taking it.Then the off ramp side was down to one lane because it was filled with water.  As were the two intersections into the parking lot at work.  

Should have stayed home. Going home is going to be a nightmare - it is already f'd up due to the new bridge they are building.  But bonus - slow traffic on bridge means good view of bridge construction.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> As for your parents moving abroad...did they tell you?  Or did you just come back from the super market one day with milk and find everything gone?


Megaman did not appreciate his dad's puns. So they ditched him. Since then he took upon the life of puns.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Megaman did not appreciate his dad's puns. So they ditched him. Since then he took upon the life of puns.


If only my story were a little more enigmatic...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


>


My kids love that show.


----------



## NJmike PE

I guess no one wants results


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> I guess no one wants results


Did you ask my bloated post count?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

JayKay0914 said:


>


Well, technically since I’m an adult I’m not an orphan. But....I’m an orphan!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

JayKay0914 said:


>


Well, technically since I’m an adult I’m not an orphan. But....I’m an orphan!


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Well, technically since I’m an adult I’m not an orphan. But....I’m an orphan!


Wait, what?  I thought once an orphan, always an orphan, since necromancy is frowned upon?  I didn't realize you could...stop?  I'm actually really interested in this (text makes me sound like a dick, so I apologize if this makes me seem insensitive).


----------



## NJmike PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Did you ask my bloated post count?


3049 posts, total. that's cute

@matt267 PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

3050, now.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And just so no one else beats me to it...


----------



## JayKay PE

On an entirely different subject, even though I know Hershey/snack pack chocolate isn't "real" for some reason it's the best tasting thing in the world when I just want to trash eat.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

its not real?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> On an entirely different subject, even though I know Hershey/snack pack chocolate isn't "real" for some reason it's the best tasting thing in the world when I just want to trash eat.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> its not real?


Did you not learn anything from the Matrix?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The machines must've know what it tastes like, because chocolate=/=chicken


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> The machines must've know what it tastes like, because chocolate=/=chicken


I imagine those bugs were worked out before final approval.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spamming


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also very few of my GIFs have gotten me additional rep. @JayKay0914!!!


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Also very few of my GIFs have gotten me additional rep. @JayKay0914!!!
> 
> View attachment 12910


I like it!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Kevo_303 said:


> I like it!


Dude. Not cool.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Dude. Not cool.


I never get this stuff right, guess it is back to spam...


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Dude. Not cool.


----------



## NikR_PE

post lunch drowsiness spam


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> its not real?


It's only using cocoa powder, so it's tastes like chocolate, but has a limited amount of cocoa butter (usually substituted with vegetable oil)...so it doesn't have the mouthfeel that a lot of 'real'/'European' chocolate have.  It's why a lot of countries look down on any US-manufactured chocolate, due to the lack of cocoa butter making it 'real' chocolate.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Also very few of my GIFs have gotten me additional rep. @JayKay0914!!!
> 
> View attachment 12910


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


>


I say better a commie than a con artist...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Wait, what?  I thought once an orphan, always an orphan, since necromancy is frowned upon?  I didn't realize you could...stop?  I'm actually really interested in this (text makes me sound like a dick, so I apologize if this makes me seem insensitive).


I believe, technically, the orphan term applies to loosing your parents when you’re a kid. I was an adult when I lost mine...not even in my late teens or 20’s.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

JayKay0914 said:


> It's only using cocoa powder, so it's tastes like chocolate, but has a limited amount of cocoa butter (usually substituted with vegetable oil)...so it doesn't have the mouthfeel that a lot of 'real'/'European' chocolate have.  It's why a lot of countries look down on any US-manufactured chocolate, due to the lack of cocoa butter making it 'real' chocolate.


Have you ever seen chocolate processed from the cocoa fruit/bean?


----------



## Supe




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We are talking chocolate....although I’d try a chocolate burger. May not be great, but I’d try it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> We are talking chocolate....although I’d try a chocolate burger. May not be great, but I’d try it.


Put it on a glazed donut bun, perfect dessert


----------



## Supe

Just think of it as a choco-burger.  Same principle as the ice cream choco-taco, but in burger form.  Patent pending.


----------



## NikR_PE

yumm


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Supe said:


> Just think of it as a choco-burger.  Same principle as the ice cream choco-taco, but in burger form.  Patent pending.


You lost me at “think.”


----------



## matt267 PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> 3050, now.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


>


Congratulations, you are winning at “who wastes more time per day” contest.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I may have fewer posts, and fewer posts per day, and way lower rep, and haven’t been here that long, but I forgot where I was going with this!


----------



## matt267 PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Congratulations, you are winning at “who wastes more time per day” contest.


I won that sh!t years ago.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> I won that sh!t years ago.


I’m slowly catching up...

you’re at ~23 posts per day, i’m At ~21 (yes, I calculated it, i’m an engineer for pete’s Sake)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam-er!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam-est


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam-est-er!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam-eat-est infinity!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No, no eat Spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam bad...very bad....is why it’s end of world food stuffs.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

End of Day Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Beginning of evening spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I better see these spam posts a flying....let’s go let’s go....

Edit: TOP!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hold yer horses, i’m on pacific time, here!


----------



## Road Guy

Quitting time


----------



## JayKay PE

Oooof, I left work early, at around 2pm, due to a dropping barometer+overhead florescence lights+weird daylight giving me a major headache.  Went home and pretty much collapsed on the bed, threw on an eye mask, and laid there until my headache went away.  It's now 7:30pm EST.  Going to be a long night to finish up all my shit.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’m slowly catching up...
> 
> you’re at ~23 posts per day, i’m At ~21 (yes, I calculated it, i’m an engineer for pete’s Sake)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Misused memes.

Misused memes everywhere.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yeah, that was the most polite one I could find


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## matt267 PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’m slowly catching up...
> 
> you’re at ~23 posts per day, i’m At ~21 (yes, I calculated it, i’m an engineer for pete’s Sake)


I guess i need to step it up.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess i need to step it up.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess i need to step it up.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess i need to step it up.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess i need to step it up.


----------



## JayKay PE

matt267 PE said:


> I guess i need to step it up.


Def slacking on the posting.  God.  Get your act together.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess i need to step it up.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess i need to step it up.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess i need to step it up.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess i need to step it up.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess i need to step it up.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess i need to step it up.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess i need to step it up.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess i need to step it up.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess i need to step it up.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess i need to step it up.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess i need to step it up.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess i need to step it up.

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ormahgorsh


----------



## matt267 PE

Poop


----------



## matt267 PE

Tree


----------



## matt267 PE

And


----------



## matt267 PE

Quality


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

monkeys!


----------



## matt267 PE

Was


----------



## matt267 PE

About


----------



## matt267 PE

Zillow


----------



## matt267 PE

She


----------



## matt267 PE

X-ray


----------



## matt267 PE

Right


----------



## matt267 PE

From


----------



## matt267 PE

Various


----------



## matt267 PE

Treatments


----------



## matt267 PE

Go


----------



## matt267 PE

Back


----------



## matt267 PE

Yet


----------



## matt267 PE

Until


----------



## matt267 PE

Just


----------



## matt267 PE

Making


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

Its


----------



## matt267 PE

I jle


----------



## matt267 PE

People

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

suck


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> ormahgorsh


You've enraged an old god.  You must now feel it wrath.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> You've enraged an old god.  You must now feel it wrath.


ermahgerd wrrrrth


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

maps!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

maps!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

maps!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

maps!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

maps!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

maps!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

maps!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

maps!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

maps!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

maps!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

maps!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

maps!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

maps!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

What the? I posted a blank! I'm a genius!


----------



## matt267 PE

NCIS


----------



## matt267 PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> What the? I posted a blank! I'm a genius!


Shooting blanks?


----------



## matt267 PE

That's ok


----------



## matt267 PE

Rounded education


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> Shooting blanks?


More like drawing a blank. Also, you got spam quoted!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> Shooting blanks?


More like drawing a blank. Also, you got spam quoted!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> Shooting blanks?


More like drawing a blank. Also, you got spam quoted!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> Shooting blanks?


More like drawing a blank. Also, you got spam quoted!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> Shooting blanks?


More like drawing a blank. Also, you got spam quoted!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> Shooting blanks?


More like drawing a blank. Also, you got spam quoted!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> Shooting blanks?


More like drawing a blank. Also, you got spam quoted!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> Shooting blanks?


More like drawing a blank. Also, you got spam quoted!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> Shooting blanks?


More like drawing a blank. Also, you got spam quoted!


----------



## matt267 PE

Bear food


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

rapid fire spam!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

rapid fire spam!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

rapid fire spam!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

rapid fire spam!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

rapid fire spam!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

rapid fire spam!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

rapid fire spam!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

rapid fire spam!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

rapid fire spam!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

rapid fire spam!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

rapid fire spam!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

rapid fire spam!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

rapid fire spam!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

rapid fire spam!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

rapid fire spam!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

rapid fire spam!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are the noobs?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where﻿ are the noobs?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where﻿ are the noobs?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where﻿ are the noobs?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where﻿ are the noobs?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where﻿ are the noobs?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where﻿ are the noobs?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where﻿ are the noobs?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where﻿ are the noobs?


----------



## JayKay PE

*eats noodles and watching this shit show of fantastic spamming*


----------



## matt267 PE

Where﻿ are the noobs?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where﻿ are the noobs?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where﻿ are the noobs?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where﻿ are the noobs?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where﻿ are the noobs?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where﻿ are the noobs?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where﻿ are the noobs?

top

:bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You mad, bro?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You mad, bro?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You mad, bro?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You mad, bro?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You mad, bro?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You mad, bro?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You mad, bro?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You mad, bro?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You mad, bro?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You mad, bro?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You mad, bro?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You mad, bro?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You mad, bro?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm mad, yo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm mad, yo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm mad, yo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm mad, yo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm mad, yo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm mad, yo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm mad, yo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm mad, yo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm mad, yo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm mad, yo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm mad, yo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm mad, yo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm mad, yo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Machine gun SPAMMMINGINGINGINGINGING!!!!!1111!!!1!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Machine gun SPAMMMINGINGINGINGINGING!!!!!1111!!!1!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Machine gun SPAMMMINGINGINGINGINGING!!!!!1111!!!1!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Machine gun SPAMMMINGINGINGINGINGING!!!!!1111!!!1!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Machine gun SPAMMMINGINGINGINGINGING!!!!!1111!!!1!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Machine gun SPAMMMINGINGINGINGINGING!!!!!1111!!!1!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Machine gun SPAMMMINGINGINGINGINGING!!!!!1111!!!1!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Machine gun SPAMMMINGINGINGINGINGING!!!!!1111!!!1!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Machine gun SPAMMMINGINGINGINGINGING!!!!!1111!!!1!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Machine gun SPAMMMINGINGINGINGINGING!!!!!1111!!!1!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Machine gun SPAMMMINGINGINGINGINGING!!!!!1111!!!1!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Machine gun SPAMMMINGINGINGINGINGING!!!!!1111!!!1!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Machine gun SPAMMMINGINGINGINGINGING!!!!!1111!!!1!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Machine gun SPAMMMINGINGINGINGINGING!!!!!1111!!!1!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Machine gun SPAMMMINGINGINGINGINGING!!!!!1111!!!1!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy, what have I done


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy, what have I done


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy, what have I done


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy, what have I done


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy, what have I done


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy, what have I done


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy, what have I done


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy, what have I done


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy, what have I done


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy, what have I done


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I feel...lightheaded.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I feel...lightheaded.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I feel...lightheaded.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I feel...lightheaded.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I feel...lightheaded.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I feel...lightheaded.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I feel...lightheaded.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I feel...lightheaded.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy vey


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy vey


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy vey


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy vey


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy vey


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy vey


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy vey


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy vey


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy vey


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy vey


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy vey


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy vey


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy vey


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy vey


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy vey


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy vey

6K POSTS!!!

:bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

oy vey


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I think my enter key is broked


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE

did you just film that?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> did you just film that?


No, it's a viner named Red6. (Does anyone use vine anymore?)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Is vine that 6 second youtube thing that went backrupt?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is vine that 6 second youtube thing that went backrupt?


That would be it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

(I am not Red6. I am ChebyshevII_PE)


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> (I am not Red6. I am ChebyshevII_PE)


HOW CAN I TRUST YOU?  THIS IS THE INTERNET AND EVERYONE IS A LIAR!?!?!?!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> HOW CAN I TRUST YOU?  THIS IS THE INTERNET AND EVERYONE IS A LIAR!?!?!?!


How can you believe that? Did you read that on the internet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

[No message]


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I love Steve.  Shh, don't tell my hubs.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

There was a wild turkey in my driveway this afternoon.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sometimes there is wild turkey in my glass.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

THANKSGIVING CAME EARLY!!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

But not really. wild turkey is not my bag.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My tires suck.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My toes are cold.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Chickpea pasta... Is not excellent.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Birdseye does have a lentil and zucchini pasta that is pretty ok.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I mean, it is nowhite floor pastas....but it is lowish carb.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My hands are cold also.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I got to punch things today.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I like kickboxing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I hate Swype


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am listening to The Martian.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

This poem needs more rhymes


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Times, grimes, mimes...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Moonshines


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

[No message]


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

GBBS


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

This otter be good.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nerdy English blokes are my jam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Otters are good!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Nerdy English blokes are my jam.


I take it it’s a plus if they call themselves, “doctor?”


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Buffalo mozzarella


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I take it it’s a plus if they call themselves, “doctor?”


Strange... Maybe.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ahhhhh


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also relevant:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I take it it’s a plus if they call themselves, “doctor?”


Or they have a Dr friend.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Also relevant:
> 
> View attachment 12917


That Dr is ok.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Allons-y!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Meringue


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Pieeeeeeeee


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Crussssssssst


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaapple


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hollywood handshake


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You should have never trusted hollywood


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Good morning, sunshine!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wood


----------



## RBHeadge PE

6078 posts, a little over 40% there. Can we get 1500 more today?


----------



## ashmur90

I hope so.

Spammity spam spam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500

gotta keep it up 1250 more to go


----------



## daydreambeliever

Mornin'


----------



## daydreambeliever

you


----------



## daydreambeliever

guys


----------



## daydreambeliever

are


----------



## daydreambeliever

CRAY


----------



## daydreambeliever

CRAY!!!


----------



## daydreambeliever

Yes


----------



## daydreambeliever

I


----------



## daydreambeliever

just


----------



## daydreambeliever

said


----------



## daydreambeliever

Cray


----------



## daydreambeliever

Cray!


----------



## daydreambeliever

I


----------



## daydreambeliever

think


----------



## daydreambeliever

we


----------



## daydreambeliever

might


----------



## daydreambeliever

make


----------



## daydreambeliever

15k


----------



## daydreambeliever

this


----------



## daydreambeliever

go


----------



## daydreambeliever

around


----------



## daydreambeliever

!!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Raining.  Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs. Now I want oatmeal.


----------



## daydreambeliever

vhab49_PE said:


> Bought stuff to make fancy scrambled eggs﻿.


please explain how you make scrambled eggs at work. And the fancy part.


----------



## Nashi

fancy scrambled eggs can only happen on the weekend. a cup of coffee is the usual breakfast


----------



## RBHeadge PE

sanity break spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

daydreambeliever said:


> please explain how you make scrambled eggs at work. And the fancy part.


In a pan.  However, I was at home, not at work.  Fancy=spinach, onion, green pepper, ground turkey.  1 egg.  So mostly not egg.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Job site SPAM


----------



## daydreambeliever

vhab49_PE said:


> Fancy=spinach, onion, green pepper, ground turkey.  1 egg.


That is FANCY! You're at home so I get it. I was wondering if you had a full kitchen at work. My husband's office is an old house that is used as an office. They have a full kitchen and I'm super jealous. Nothing better than a hot breakfast!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Despite the negative press covfefe


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE went nuts


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Hola spammers. I'm tired.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE went nuts


meh, I just feel like we can get halfway there today


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Besides we have a lot of spamming to catch up on. _I mean yeah NCEES waits for this thread to finish_, but we should also get close too.

Forum should start to get really busy next week. April 2019 SF opens up? Fake results threads.

Results could come as early as next Thursday.

_Narrator: They won't_

But the week of the 13th feels about right.

So six-ish business days to make 8600 posts. ~1500 posts a day? Doable, but tough


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Bloated post count, here I come!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

(Tonight)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

((Maybe))


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Hola spammers. I'm tired.


Hola, tired. I’m @ChebyshevII_PE


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPPPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So six-ish business days to make 8600 posts. ~1500 posts a day? Doable, but tough


spamobots roll out


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I want to write a routine to insert posts into this forum...


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Hola, tired. I’m @ChebyshevII_PE


haha. They were  asking for it


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I want to write a routine to insert posts into this forum...


I thought about it. Maybe if you can get the API key.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> haha. They were  asking for it


One does not simply post a setup to the spam thread and expect the dad’s not to crack a new one.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Crap


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I just got yogurt on my keyboard.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I just got yogurt on my keyboard.


If I don't drop any food on my desk while I eat, it's a win.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I just got yogurt on my keyboard.


Thats the only way I reduce my calorie consumption


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I just got yogurt on my keyboard.


I’d say you creamed that keyboard. But that sounds wrong and it’s not technically correct...


----------



## NikR_PE

reminded me of the comments here https://slickdeals.net/f/13054831-free-sample-of-la-roche-posay-anthelios-sunscreen?src=frontpage


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I want to write a routine to insert posts into this forum...






NikR said:


> I thought about it. Maybe if you can get the API key.


ditto.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> ditto.


I’d call it a bot, but my pic is already of a bot.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

we're all going to wake up tomorrow morning, log onto the site and see that the spam thread has 346,447 posts, and @ChebyshevII_PE post count will have gone up by a factor of 100.


----------



## txjennah PE

NO SPOTIFY WHY ARE YOU NOT WORKING THIS MORNING

CURSE THIS LIFE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’d say you creamed that keyboard. But that sounds wrong and it’s not technically correct...


More skimmed it... but...


----------



## matt267 PE

NikR said:


> spamobots roll out


Mmmmm, be careful.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time spam. 

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## NikR_PE

aah @matt267 PE. the official (pseudo) spamobot of EB


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EB is not working right for me today.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I thought it was work internet, but was doing the same thing at home.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, there is actual heat in my office today.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ignore the fact that is supposed to be near 70 degrees.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

If it gets hot... it is going to be really humid.  Yuck.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, I kind of like GrapeNuts.  Or the store brand of them

...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, my office is lakefront today.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am almost out of raisins.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I have three apples on my desk.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And I hate remodels.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Good times


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM


----------



## txjennah PE

I had a very annoying interaction that I must share:

So I went into a restroom stall and someone decided to ask me a question. Which is a big pet peeve of mine - if I'm going into a stall, leave me alone!

Then she asked if we could order air fresheners for the bathroom. Because I guess in her mind, since I'm a health and safety rep, that I somehow care for/am responsible for air fresheners?  No, I told her I was not responsible for that and to get in touch with facilities. And then she wouldn't stfu about air fresheners. LEAVE ME ALONE CHRIST.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> I had a very annoying interaction that I must share:
> 
> So I went into a restroom stall and someone decided to ask me a question. Which is a big pet peeve of mine - if I'm going into a stall, leave me alone!
> 
> Then she asked if we could order air fresheners for the bathroom. Because I guess in her mind, since I'm a health and safety rep, that I somehow care for/am responsible for air fresheners?  No, I told her I was not responsible for that and to get in touch with facilities. And then she wouldn't stfu about air fresheners. LEAVE ME ALONE CHRIST.


The absolute worst.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> The absolute worst.


Omg I know.  I'm still irritated by it.  Why the fuck would I care about air fresheners


----------



## txjennah PE

Oops I dropped the F bomb, I'M NOT MAINTAINING THE UPMOST INTEGRITY ON EB


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Oops I dropped the F bomb, I'M NOT MAINTAINING THE UPMOST INTEGRITY ON EB


It’s meaningless spam anyway, we’ll just take it as meaningless gibberish


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m not hungry...but lunch! I’ll wait an hour, rotisserie chicken...the better white meat.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hey we found thins thing.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Byoaf....bring your own air freshener. And that’s pronounced (beeyoff).


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m glad you found thins thing...imma fats thing, myself.


----------



## akwooly

i am trying not to be so fats.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I have the phats


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I have the phats


So bad


----------



## txjennah PE

I have the sleeps. Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If I weren’t married my mantra would literally be “single and ready for Pringle’s”


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> I have the sleeps. Is it the weekend yet?


Unfortunately no.

I can’t brain today. I have the dumb.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

akwooly said:


> i am trying not to be so fats.


Me too, it ain’t working too well for me though.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Unfortunately no.
> 
> I can’t brain today. I have the dumb.


Haha I can't either.  I just keep staring off into space and getting distracted.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Water in my road.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Water in my road.


Water lotta fun that sounds.

(seriously though, the flood conditions sound like no joke. Any idea if there’s an end in sight?)


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Water in my road.


Where is you?


----------



## Road Guy

FTS


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAMMMMMMM


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

HAMMMM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

HAAAAAAA


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

MMMMMMM


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

See, I’m finishing your posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Where is you?


Quad Cities.  Iowa/Illinois.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oops I dropped the F bomb, I'M NOT MAINTAINING THE UPMOST INTEGRITY ON EB


Is that a reference to this trainwreck?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> See, I’m finishing your posts.


This is not what I had in mind.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Quad Cities.  Iowa/Illinois.


Better haul that flat bottom to work with ya!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Water lotta fun that sounds.
> 
> (seriously though, the flood conditions sound like no joke. Any idea if there’s an end in sight?)


Nope.  It is supposed to crest today (Flood of Record at 22.7ft), but then there is rain in the forecast (at least a chance) for the next 10 days, so will probably go back up.  Is no bueno.  We are breaking records all over the place.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hell, come pick me up, we’ll go fishing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is that a reference to this trainwreck?


Yeah that went downhill fast. Almost made me question whether i’m doing the right thing by tormenting those poor souls


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Posting about other thread posts in the spam thread, takes away from the spam thread....because people are curious. Time should be spent here. Only true way to get results early.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Better haul that flat bottom to work with ya!


Yeah, I work on the less effected side, but still.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Top


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I want indian for lunch.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Yeah that went downhill fast. Made me question whether i’m doing the right thing by tormenting those poor souls


I'm not monitoring every thread, but I'm not sure that you're doing much tormenting to begin with. Things have been really mild this session all around.

It probably won't heat up until sometime next week when the Apr 19 results SF is made.

IMHO, trolling is as its best when it gets a half-second reaction from the lizard part of the brain, then the higher functions kick in and determine its false.

Or the long-con trolling. That's my specialty, that's also the best.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I want indian for lunch.


I don’t think whoever “indian” is would appreciate being consumed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not monitoring every thread, but I'm not sure that you're doing much tormenting to begin with.﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


It’s probably because the sensitive Washingtonian in me wants to apologize for every little mean thing i’ve Said or might have said or might have sounded remotely mean...


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Gotta spam


----------



## ashmur90

2 hours left of work, so coming in to spam again.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Yeah, I work on the less effected side, but still.


What about home...I mean, you gotta get to both places at least.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> What about home...I mean, you gotta get to both places at least.


Yep, home is good.  I do live on the other side of the mess, so that is a pain - in the greater area we have 5 bridges, two are outskirt interstate bridges, one of which is down to one lane for other reasons at this point, one was going to be shut down to one lane for cleaning-the DOT opted to reschedule that thankfully.  Of the three in town ones, one is down to one lane, and might get closed today, another is closed because it now exits into water and one already had modified traffic patterns due to bridge construction - you have to get off the interstate to go over the bridge, then get back off on the other side.  Not very direct or convenient. And also has water encroaching on the off ramp on one side.  Only several more weeks of this to go.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is that a reference to this trainwreck?


Lmao yaaaaassss.


----------



## txjennah PE

So husband and I are trying to buy a house, and it's pretty hilarious at what little effort some people put into their listings. Why would you upload a shitty, blurry picture to your listing?  It takes all of 10 seconds to retake the photo???

We looked at one house that had nasty old mugs full of coffee in the master bedroom, and I'm 70% sure that the mugs hadn't moved from when the listing photos were taken.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> So husband and I are trying to buy a house, and it's pretty hilarious at what little effort some people put into their listings. Why would you upload a shitty, blurry picture to your listing?  It takes all of 10 seconds to retake the photo???
> 
> We looked at one house that had nasty old mugs full of coffee in the master bedroom, and I'm 70% sure that the mugs hadn't moved from when the listing photos were taken.


Eww.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

In other news:  Going to pick up 3 foster kittens today!


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> In other news:  Going to pick up 3 foster kittens today!


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## ashmur90

txjennah PE said:


> So husband and I are trying to buy a house, and it's pretty hilarious at what little effort some people put into their listings. Why would you upload a shitty, blurry picture to your listing?  It takes all of 10 seconds to retake the photo???
> 
> We looked at one house that had nasty old mugs full of coffee in the master bedroom, and I'm 70% sure that the mugs hadn't moved from when the listing photos were taken.


That sounds...horrifying.


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm dead.  Idk.  Something happened/my equilibrium got all fucked up, and I literally left work yesterday at 2pm feeling ultra nauseous, went to bed, and kinda woke up at 7am (but moving almost led to something horrible), and I'm only now feeling better.  Very weird.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> It’s probably because the sensitive Washingtonian in me wants to apologize for every little mean thing i’ve Said or might have said or might have sounded remotely mean...


When I read this the first time I though Washingtonian and thought DC. and then figured you were being sarcastic.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> It’s probably because the sensitive Washingtonian in me wants to apologize for every little mean thing i’ve Said or might have said or might have sounded remotely mean...


when i read it the second time I thought, "He spelled 'Canadian' wrong"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> When I read this the first time I though Washingtonian and thought DC. and then figured you were being sarcastic.


Gosh darn it, I have to share my meme with the same person twice!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Gosh darn it, I have to share my meme with the same person twice!!!


well this is the spam thread


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Gosh darn it, I have to share my meme with the same person twice!!!


Also, I live in the DC area, so it's kinda natural to read that word and think DC


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

sPaM


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

There are youths playing basketball outside and I am enraged!


----------



## leggo PE

Why?


----------



## Road Guy

After work drinking post


----------



## txjennah PE

I wish there could be a way to communicate to my dachshund that jumping off the couch with a slipped disc is a poor life decision.


----------



## leggo PE

Love and learn, maybe?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Successful work day spam!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> I wish there could be a way to communicate to my dachshund that jumping off the couch with a slipped disc is a poor life decision.


“I regret nothing”


----------



## Road Guy

Damn


----------



## Road Guy

Yankees


----------



## Road Guy

Hey


----------



## Road Guy

Hey


----------



## Road Guy

Round


----------



## Road Guy

And


----------



## Road Guy

Round


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Round


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 1k from 50%


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If we post 855 posts per day, we’ll make it to May 13th!


----------



## matt267 PE

NikR said:


> aah @matt267 PE. the official (pseudo) spamobot of EB


I've been called worse.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Wee hours SPAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Wee hours SPAM


Go back to sleep


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I just want to go back to bed!


----------



## squibbyfish

Morning, squad


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'd say that I'm looking forward to the weekend, but I'm going to be waking up earlier and doing more work this weekend, than I will the weekdays before and after...

I'm really looking forward to a day that I can sleep in, Memorial Day weekend can't come soon enough.


----------



## JayKay PE

Day off?  Memorial Day weekend?  What, what-what, is this nonsense you speak of?


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, concerning my "I'm dying post" earlier in this spam thread...I got better.


----------



## NikR_PE

matt267 PE said:


> I've been called worse.


Hey. it was meant as a compliment


----------



## ashmur90

Morning, spammers!

It is friday! And that means it is officially Fan Expo Dallas weekend! nerds unite! Going as Arya stark tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'd say that I'm looking forward to the weekend, but I'm going to be waking up earlier and doing more work this weekend, than I will the weekdays before and after...
> 
> I'm really looking forward to a day that I can sleep in, Memorial Day weekend can't come soon enough.


yup. we stopped having good friday holiday and now get an additional personal day, which I didnt use yet. So its been a while since a long weekend.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> yup. we stopped having good friday holiday and now get an additional personal day, which I didnt use yet. So its been a while since a long weekend.


What are all these holidays you guys are getting?  Man, my company sucks with the PPL!


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> What are all these holidays you guys are getting?  Man, my company sucks with the PPL!


not to brag, but the last long weekend we got was for Presidents' day.   

but it does not mean much. Our oversees teams are still working. So I still end up answering to emails and stuff.


----------



## ashmur90

We get bare minimum holidays off at my company. It sucks. Memorial day weekend cannot get here fast enough...then a vacation the first week in June!


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> not to brag, but the last long weekend we got was for Presidents' day.
> 
> but it does not mean much. Our oversees teams are still working. So I still end up answering to emails and stuff.


Our last long weekend was Thanksgiving of last year, since all the other holidays landed on Tuesdays/mid-week...BUT.  I did just check my calendar!  We do have off Memorial Day!  Which means I can get soooo much moving done that weekend!  Huzzah!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> What are all these holidays you guys are getting?  Man, my company sucks with the PPL!


How goes the job search?


----------



## JayKay PE

ashmur90 said:


> We get bare minimum holidays off at my company. It sucks. Memorial day weekend cannot get here fast enough...then a vacation the first week in June!


Oooooo, are you going anywhere fun?  I have a ton of weddings this year, so not too many 'vacations' this year.  But next year is chock full with Hawaii and then a transatlantic from NY to London!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> How goes the job search?


I got so busy at my current job that I forgot about looking for a new job.  I feel like this is part of their nefarious plan.  

On the other hand, I'm waiting to see if @vee043324's company gives me a call.  She said they're really slow, so I might wait until September-ish before I start looking again (aka; I might as well enjoy my summer on LI if I'm going to be here).


----------



## preeb

Friday morning spam


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Morning of a Friday Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Guys.  I have the stupid McDonalds, "Give me back the filet-o-fish"-song stuck in my head.  It's a never-ending cycle.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7500?


----------



## JayKay PE

Never.  Only courteous conversation here, it seems?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Most people, self included, may be a bit busy with work atm. I keep getting pulled into emergencies this morning. Who knows when I'll be free


----------



## squibbyfish

Spam


----------



## txjennah PE

I hate project management, I am such a noooooooob.

Good morning all!


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Good Morning Spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I hate project management, I am such a noooooooob.
> 
> Good morning all!


I only appear to be doing project management lately.  No engineering for me!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Go back to sleep


I wanted to, but sometimes when you love someone, you do crazy things.

Like clean up their puke.


----------



## ashmur90

JayKay0914 said:


> Oooooo, are you going anywhere fun?  I have a ton of weddings this year, so not too many 'vacations' this year.  But next year is chock full with Hawaii and then a transatlantic from NY to London!


We're going to Nashville for CMA Festival activities! Next year we'll likely go somewhere else. Getting too expensive and dad is retiring in April with 40 years of service at his company.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ooo where in Hawaii @JayKay0914? I went to Maui for my honeymoon and it was so much fun.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> I hate noooooooobing, I am such a project manager.


Fixt


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> I hate project management,






JayKay0914 said:


> I only appear to be doing project management lately.  No engineering for me!


Wait, you mean engineering and project management aren't nearly the same thing?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Wait, you mean engineering and project management aren't nearly the same thing?


There’s no “/s”....


----------



## JayKay PE

ashmur90 said:


> We're going to Nashville for CMA Festival﻿ activities! Next year we'll likely go somewhere else. Getting too expensive and dad is retiring in April with 40 years of service at his company.


Oooooo, I've never gone to a country music festival, much less CMA!  unless you count me seeing FGL at Jones Beach a few years ago.  And totally agree with music festivals getting too expensive.  I have a bunch of friends who just can't do it because either the concert sells out within minutes of it opening, or tickets are way $$$$$$ and it also requires travel.  Cruising is always a nice, cheap, family trip that my family usually does.


----------



## JayKay PE

@txjennah PE I think Kauai?  My parents usually go to an island or two during their (now annual) Hawaii visits.  I think 2020 was supposed to be 2-weeks, but I think it's 3.5 weeks now?  My dad has an international/Hawaii timeshare, so he uses his points and I only have to pay for my ticket and food (which is kinda expensive).  It'll be my first time there!  My brother really wants to show me the Jurassic Park sets, and the raptor nest, and I've also been informed I have to take surfing lessons...because he's always wanted to do it, but my parents wouldn't let him do it alone/they didn't want to do it.  So.  Yeah.  I'll probably lose my top.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

That's because even I'm not sure if I was being sarcastic.

There's a lot of overlap between the two. There are certainly times where it's pure engineering, and where it would be denigrating to the profession to think that a generic PMP office worker could handle the task, and there are things that are pure PM that don't involved any kind of engineering or STEM knowledge and is basically budgeting. Some of the intersection or hybridization arrives where doing systems engineering or engineering management.

I've mostly been in the management side of things, so nearly all of my experience could be confused for project or program management by PMI.


----------



## JayKay PE

^^^Ditto.

Sometimes I'm doing stuff that I don't think a normal PMP/PM would know if I didn't have the engineering background (this includes some of the report I've been writing), but then other times...I am def doing work that is pure management and has nothing to do with engineering.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm sure I'll get used to it.  Besides the obvious noob budgeting mistakes, my company makes their PMs deal with a lot of administrative items and, realistically, it'd be difficult to charge all this time we're expected to the spend to the project if we got a good margin.  I tend to be an anxious type so trying to learn to accept what I cannot change...but one of my clients has gone completely MIA (won't answer emails or calls), so I'm starting to get very nervous.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> @txjennah PE I think Kauai?  My parents usually go to an island or two during their (now annual) Hawaii visits.  I think 2020 was supposed to be 2-weeks, but I think it's 3.5 weeks now?  My dad has an international/Hawaii timeshare, so he uses his points and I only have to pay for my ticket and food (which is kinda expensive).  It'll be my first time there!  My brother really wants to show me the Jurassic Park sets, and the raptor nest, and I've also been informed I have to take surfing lessons...because he's always wanted to do it, but my parents wouldn't let him do it alone/they didn't want to do it.  So.  Yeah.  I'll probably lose my top.


That sounds like sooo much fun.  Yeah to be honest, if my husband's uncle didn't let us use his points to stay in our resort for the week, I don't think we would have been able to afford the trip.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

When you go to the store, and haven’t eaten anything yet, 
you buy things you normally wouldn’t. They aren’t even as good as they look. I did eat a bunch on my 20 mile drive home, though.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## txjennah PE

This new Taylor Swift song is gar-bage.


----------



## ashmur90

txjennah PE said:


> This new Taylor Swift song is gar-bage.


Agreed


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's because even I'm not sure if I was being sarcastic.
> 
> There's a lot of overlap between the two. There are certainly times where it's pure engineering, and where it would be denigrating to the profession to think that a generic PMP office worker could handle the task, and there are things that are pure PM that don't involved any kind of engineering or STEM knowledge and is basically budgeting. Some of the intersection or hybridization arrives where doing systems engineering or engineering management.
> 
> I've mostly been in the management side of things, so nearly all of my experience could be confused for project or program management by PMI.






JayKay0914 said:


> ^^^Ditto.
> 
> Sometimes I'm doing stuff that I don't think a normal PMP/PM would know if I didn't have the engineering background (this includes some of the report I've been writing), but then other times...I am def doing work that is pure management and has nothing to do with engineering.


I can see this. Personally I do both on a regular basis, and I have a pretty clear delineation between the two. Having *some* exposure to the nuclear world, I definitely run into engineers who really do mostly PM.


----------



## ashmur90

It's lunchtime! Leftover hamburger helper and some yogurt.


----------



## txjennah PE

Enchilada leftovers yahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## JayKay PE

Trying to decide if I want to eat real lunch, or kinda not eat lunch due to delicious pizza/hamburgers tonight with family?  Mmmmmmmm, maybe I'll have a small bowl of noodles.


----------



## ashmur90

Yes, small bowl of noodles to tide you over sounds like a plan.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@txjennah PE

This little girl is a hot mess... but so so cute, poop on tail or no.


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh.  Oh no.  Oh no that's adorable.  Oh sweet Jesus.  What, I-so cute.


----------



## txjennah PE

@vhab49_PEI wish I could like those pictures 20 times over!  They are toooooo cute, thanks so much for posting


----------



## Master slacker

efdrghyjtyj


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sick day spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> efdrghyjtyj


No kitten pics, gtfo.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for imposing your standards on MS.

Oops, wrong thread


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for imposing your standards on MS.
> 
> Oops, wrong thread


-200 rep for cross-posting and not realizing you were in the wrong thread.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> -200 rep for cross-posting and not realizing you were in the wrong thread.


*sigh* this day is just getting worse and worse


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> *sigh* this day is just getting worse and worse


I mean, at least it's not the ultimate worse?  Dreaded in-laws coming over to party while you're sick, and you were supposed to cook them dinner?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> @vhab49_PEI wish I could like those pictures 20 times over!  They are toooooo cute, thanks so much for posting


Best part of fostering... all the cuteness!


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> View attachment 12925


Hoooohohohohohohoho.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Hoooohohohohohohoho.


The one on the left will be me in 50 years


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> The one on the left will be me in 50 years


...bald with someone's hand up your butt?  Oh no.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> ...bald with someone's hand up your butt?  Oh no.


Haven’t you heard of a prostate exam?


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Haven’t you heard of a prostate exam?


They use the whole hand?  Shit, it's worse than I thought.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Allllllrighty then, new subject


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Organ playing?  Both interior and at church?

Maybe discuss rain that just opens and pours for like 10-minutes, flooding everything, and then abruptly stopping.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Maybe discuss rain that just opens and pours for like 10-minutes, flooding everything, and then abruptly stopping.


Happens all the time where I am in the spring.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Organ playing?  Both interior and at church?﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


“Interior”?


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> “Interior”?


I mean, I've got a liver, some stomach, at least 2 kidneys.  PLAY THOSE ORGANS LIKE IT'S HOT.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I mean, I've got a liver, some stomach, at least 2 kidneys.  PLAY THOSE ORGANS LIKE IT'S HOT.


Ahh....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Awkward me would be like, “complement that person!” And i’d Just be there like, “Um...I like your...liver?”


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And then they’d be like,


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Awkward me would be like, “complement that person!” And i’d Just be there like, “Um...I like your...liver?”


Dude, if someone complimented my liver, I'd be like, "Thank you, kinda sir, it has gotten me through many trash parties alive and well!"  And then I'd bow or do something, idk.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Nap time spam...because apparently, I am a pre-schooler today


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also it’s supposed to be mid 80’s every day in my town. Guess spring only lasts a week here


----------



## JayKay PE

WHAT.  MID-80S?  WHAT IS THAT MADNESS.

I think our false spring is ending.  We're around mid-30s/mid-40s at night and reaching mid-50s during the day.  I think once we get steady 60s we'll be getting into real spring.


----------



## txjennah PE

how is it already 3:30 (((((((


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> how is it already 3:30 (((((((


And now it’s 5:30!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SHPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SHUCK IT TREBEK


----------



## akwooly

Happy Friday. First Friday!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cheesesteak Friday!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

New ride.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

How'd you wrangle that up?


----------



## Road Guy

Lets drink!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> New ride.


Nice!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Broken zippers and toenail clippers

Make me not so giddy and chipper


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It’s Saturday!!!! A rainy one here.

Jeep is for spouse, I’ll hardly drive it. But I’ll get to ride in it a lot. Looking at putting in a set up for CB and Ham. One of our 14 year old vehicles died...transmission. It was time for something else.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Road Guy said:


>


My kinda drinking...except the fire in a field at someone’s house, with friends and 4-wheelers, everyone brings coolers of beer (or whatever they want).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

May the 4th be with you


----------



## Dr. Barber

1st day of week 5 spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

Top Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MAY THE 4TH BE WITH YOU


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> MAY THE 4TH BE WITH YOU


Damn, are you sure you’re not my spouse in desguise?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It’s Saturday!!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tomorrow is cinco de Mayo!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Margarita specials everywhere!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Damn, are you sure you’re not my spouse in desguise?


I think i’ll Plead the fifth on this one...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> MAY THE 4TH BE WITH YOU


And also with you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Saturday night spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Late night yard work spam. Hope the neighbors aren’t cussing me out for using my string trimmer and leaf blower at this hour


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I think i’ll Plead the fifth on this one...


Yeah....that’s exactly the response I’d expect from my spouse. No lie


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Urban air adventure park with the kids this morning.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Yeah....that’s exactly the response I’d expect from my spouse. No lie


Sounds like we have a lot in common, anyway...are you sure they’re not also a dancing mega man?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Celebrate!


----------



## Road Guy

What day is it?


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> What day is it?


I wish it were Friday


----------



## ashmur90

Ugh, Monday came too quick.


----------



## squibbyfish

Is it Margarita Monday?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Everyday is margarita day.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And yes, we stopped at a Tex-mex restaurant yesterday evening for some margaritas.

Were cruising around in the new ride, and was stopped by some other Jeep peoples. They wanted to know where we found the blue Jeep. They’ve been looking for one. Talked about all the local Jeep clubs.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I love my job, especially when we are ordering equipment before process has done their work. I think this one vessel manufacturer will not want to work with us anymore. So many changes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Is Monday again.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Seis de Mayo doesn’t have the same ring to it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We're not even at 50% yet.

Results could come out this week (they won't).

Better step up


----------



## DerekJeter

MAY SPAM


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hey, SPAM!


----------



## User1

hiyeeee


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

So, this is how it’s going down (one of my many theories): Arya will attempt to kill Cersei, in disguise with her faceless abilities. The mountain will intervene and attempt to kill Arya...and the hound will come in scene, kill the mountain, and Arya will kill Cersei. Lots of fighting, though.

I think Jon and Dragon Queen will die. Jon might become new night king....there has to be balance. Sansa end up on throne.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> So, this is how it’s going down (one of my many theories): Arya will attempt to kill Cersei, in disguise with her faceless abilities. The mountain will intervene and attempt to kill Arya...and the hound will come in scene, kill the mountain, and Arya will kill Cersei. Lots of fighting, though.
> 
> I think Jon and Dragon Queen will die. Jon might become new night king....there has to be balance. Sansa end up on throne.


I know nothing. That apparently makes me Jon Snow


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It's a boy.  If anyone cares.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> It's a boy.  If anyone cares.


The royal baby, or yours?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

[No message]


----------



## txjennah PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> So, this is how it’s going down (one of my many theories): Arya will attempt to kill Cersei, in disguise with her faceless abilities. The mountain will intervene and attempt to kill Arya...and the hound will come in scene, kill the mountain, and Arya will kill Cersei. Lots of fighting, though.
> 
> I think Jon and Dragon Queen will die. Jon might become new night king....there has to be balance. Sansa end up on throne.


Ooo this is interesting...my friend speculated the same about Arya so I think it will happen.  

I thought last night's ep was good after the 30 minutes of fan fiction scenes in the beginning.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It's a boy.  If anyone cares.


I care, I don't know why


----------



## ashmur90

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> So, this is how it’s going down (one of my many theories): Arya will attempt to kill Cersei, in disguise with her faceless abilities. The mountain will intervene and attempt to kill Arya...and the hound will come in scene, kill the mountain, and Arya will kill Cersei. Lots of fighting, though.
> 
> I think Jon and Dragon Queen will die. Jon might become new night king....there has to be balance. Sansa end up on throne.


I think it's close.


----------



## ashmur90

txjennah PE said:


> Ooo this is interesting...my friend speculated the same about Arya so I think it will happen.
> 
> I thought last night's ep was good after the 30 minutes of fan fiction scenes in the beginning.


You mean The Young and Restless in Westeros?


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Monday morning spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

ashmur90 said:


> You mean The Young and Restless in Westeros?


Lol oh god, there was so much of it that was unbelievable...I felt like the writers gave those scenes to a 13-year-old girl.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wow.  Found out the principal at my high school has been grooming girls for sexual shit and the district is being sued for $10mil.  Love my hometown.  Can't wait to move back.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

That's really f%^&amp;*ed up.

Only $10M?!


----------



## Supe

JayKay0914 said:


> Wow.  Found out the principal at my high school has been grooming girls for sexual shit and the district is being sued for $10mil.  Love my hometown.  Can't wait to move back.


I'm convinced that there is a HUGE population of creepy/pervy/inept principals out there.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

demolition day on the bathroom. Things are loud here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Supe said:


> I'm convinced that there is a HUGE population of creepy/pervy/inept *people* out there.


fify


----------



## JayKay PE

Only $10mil because it's a single girl who finally lawyered up.  They're pretty sure that there have been a ton more that haven't been reported because he seems to go after seniors/girls over 18, so it's technically 'legal' even though they're still students.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

legal in the o/u 18 sense. The principle would still have authority over the students so it may not be a fully consensual situation, and therefor illegal.


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh yeah, def illegal, but the cops out here are lazy if it has nothing to do with gangs and/or traffic, so this has potentially gone on for a long period of time...But!  Good news!  My old chorus teacher, who moved into assistant principal, is now acting principal (and I'm hoping he gets the position).  He's an awesome teacher that everyone loved, even if they didn't like music, so I'm hoping he'll be a step in the right direction for the school.


----------



## JayKay PE

On a happier note:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> On a happier note:
> 
> View attachment 12931


I can’t tell of that says “gazebo” or “gameboi”.


----------



## ashmur90

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I can’t tell of that says “gazebo” or “gameboi”.


I'm hoping gazebo.


----------



## JayKay PE

It's def gazebo.  Unfortunately they made the text a little too big/were just as excited about us with the new addition.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> The royal baby, or yours?


Not mine.  Hells no.  Royal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Wow.  Found out the principal at my high school has been grooming girls for sexual shit and the district is being sued for $10mil.  Love my hometown.  Can't wait to move back.


WTF.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Not mine.  Hells no.  Royal.


Ohh, we'll in that case, i certainly don't care. I'm taking back my rec.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ohh, we'll in that case, i certainly don't care. I'm taking back my rec.


That is fine.  This babymaking machine is closed for bidness.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Not mine.  Hells no.  Royal.


Ok, just wanted to make sure that I wasn’t going to make the situation awkward by congratulating you. Lol...

As for the royal baby...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I don’t care, I don’t live in a British territory, even then aren’t they all just for show, anyway.

And congrats on the gazebo! Nice addition!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Anyone doing sexual sh!t to children needs to be hung from a tree. End of story.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> As for the royal baby...
> 
> View attachment 12932


The family and close friends and associates should care. Anyone else? nope.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> The family and close friends and associates should care. Anyone else? nope.


Agreed. I just wanted an excuse to use the meme.


----------



## ashmur90

This is definitely a Monday.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

10 people in this tiny “office”, only 5 here today, and they had to bring in donuts. I’m just going to stay fat, gotta die of something someday.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Feeling like a snapping turtle today...gonna bite someone if they get too close.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Agreed. I just wanted an excuse to use the meme.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

They now have canned wine? That’s a thing?


----------



## ashmur90

This is our safety week. We got breakfast. So I didn't kill someone from hanger.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ashmur90 said:


> This is our safety week. We got breakfast. So I didn't kill someone from hanger.


If it’s donuts, tell them killing people isn’t safe.


----------



## ashmur90

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> If it’s donuts, tell them killing people isn’t safe.


Surprisingly, it was overall healthy. Oatmeal with fixings, breakfast burritos, fruit, yogurt, bagels, muffins, etc.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> They now have canned wine? That’s a thing?


And here I thought boxed wine and wine in a bag was the height of class...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> And here I thought boxed wine and wine in a bag was the height of class...


IKR


----------



## ashmur90

Canned wine? I might need to check it out.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> And here I thought boxed wine and wine in a bag was the height of class...


“Class at 3am,” maybe.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

more like 11AM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> more like 11AM


Either way, I won’t be there.


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> They now have canned wine? That’s a thing?


Yeah.  Big thing at my local winery.  Not that bad, tbh.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Almost lunch time spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Wow.  Found out the principal at my high school has been grooming girls for sexual shit and the district is being sued for $10mil.  Love my hometown.  Can't wait to move back.


Wtffffff (((((((((((


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah.  Big thing at my local winery.  Not that bad, tbh.


You're putting in overtime for the "Visit Long Island" committee today.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Washington has apples!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You're putting in overtime for the "Visit Long Island" committee today.


VISIT LONG ISLAND.  WHERE PRINCIPALS GROOM GIRLS INTO SEXUAL RELATIONSHIPS AND THE CANNED WINE ISN'T THAT BAD.

New slogan.  Bam.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> VISIT LONG ISLAND.  WHERE PRINCIPALS GROOM GIRLS INTO SEXUAL RELATIONSHIPS AND THE CANNED WINE ISN'T THAT BAD.
> 
> New slogan.  Bam.


1776: Land of the free and home of the brave

2019: Land of canned wine and home of perverts

(I do not claim factual representation of dates in this post)


----------



## ashmur90

Texas has Whataburger.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

New York was the last state to declare independence. And they had to forge most of the NY signatures on the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> New York was the last state to declare independence. And they had to forge most of the NY signatures on the Declaration of Independence.


Yeah, well, Maryland has crabs, so...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Yeah, well, Maryland has crabs, so...


yeah and? What's your point?


----------



## JayKay PE

Ah, the story is now in the NY Post as opposed to just the local paper.  Should be interesting.  *sigh*


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Ah, the story is now in the NY Post as opposed to just the local paper.  Should be interesting.  *sigh*


Meh, that's just a tabloid, let us know when it's in a newspaper


----------



## ashmur90

What is old bay?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> yeah and? What's your point?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Yep.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> yeah and? What's your point?


Also:


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Washington has apples!


Texas...SE Tx.....where we have them crazy Christian Cajun Mexicans. Good times.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Texas...SE Tx.....where we have them crazy Christian Cajun Mexicans. Good times.


Lol.

Oh, I should mention, apples aren’t the only fruits in Washington. Most of them are in our legislation.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Also:
> 
> View attachment 12935


Gotta add to the post count somehow. Might as well use some old bay memes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> What is old bay?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Actually I didn't know what it was either until I moved down here.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Old bay...what we use in shrimp boils.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Old bay...for some reason, not an eastern Washington thing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Old baby...another name for a human adult.


----------



## squibbyfish

I need a crawfish boil...


----------



## Supe

squibbyfish said:


> I need a crawfish boil...


This.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I need--- I don't know what.  

Oooh, we are having an office pinata at 2pm... nice.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I need a beer


Fixt


----------



## JayKay PE

Man, now this is making me lust for the annual O'Hara clambake.  We talked about it this weekend, but I just want a shit ton of seafood right now!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Fixt


Accurate.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Monday funk


----------



## RBHeadge PE

informal poll. How does everyone pronounce crawfish?

a) cray-fish

b) craw-fish

c)craw-daddy

There is only one correct answer


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> informal poll. How does everyone pronounce crawfish?
> 
> a) cray-fish
> 
> b) craw-fish
> 
> c)craw-daddy
> 
> There is only one correct answer


B)

actually though, I use “Crawdad” a lot more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> informal poll. How does everyone pronounce crawfish?
> 
> a) cray-fish
> 
> b) craw-fish
> 
> c)craw-daddy
> 
> There is only one correct answer


d) craw-dad

although craw-fish has been used also.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> d) craw-dad
> 
> although craw-fish has been used also.


Crawdad must be a Washington thing.


----------



## ashmur90

I use pronunciation b.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Crawdad must be a Washington thing.


Mines a Nebraska thing.


----------



## preeb

B is correct


----------



## squibbyfish

Spelled crawfish, pronounced "mudbug"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Mines a Nebraska thing.


Ahh, that would also explain it. My grandpa (an avid fisherman) hails from Nebraska.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m gonna come up with a new one: “crawfather”. He’ll make you a “crawffer” you can’t refuse.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’m gonna come up with a new one: “crawfather”. He’ll make you a “crawffer” you can’t refuse.


----------



## ashmur90

maps like this are always interesting to look at.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I agree, I've invested/wasted many hours reading them. I especially like to see how the rest of the country pronounces things wrong


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Getting closer. Mark my words, you will laugh at one of my puns one day.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Which reminds me: Mary, merry, and marry are three different words. People need to pronounce them differently.

Also it's bury. Not "berry" or "Barry". It should rhyme with "curry"! 

Further, the endemic and salient bury/barry meger in the Maryland and tidewater accents annoy me to no end. I grief my wife about this all the time. She doesn't even hear herself doing it.

and no @ChebyshevII_PE, I'm not originally from Maryland.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Getting closer. Mark my words, you will laugh at one of my puns one day.


I have laughed or at least smiled at them, more often than not. I just let you know when you're reaching


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Which reminds me: Mary, merry, and marry are three different words. People need to pronounce them differently.
> 
> Also it's bury. Not "berry" or "Barry". It should rhyme with "curry"!
> 
> Further, the endemic and salient bury/barry meger in the Maryland and tidewater accents annoy me to no end. I grief my wife about this all the time. She doesn't even hear herself doing it.
> 
> and no @ChebyshevII_PE, I'm not originally from Maryland.


“Merryland”

(I’m aware of your origins; perhaps you can educate me on which place has the best cheesesteak)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Steve's Prince of Steaks.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Steve's Prince of Steaks.


Got it. Next time i’m i’m In the neighborhood that’ll be my first stop.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> “Merryland”


I Philly split short-a the crap out of the Maryland. I'm not even sure its possible to use IPA to write my pronunciation.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I Philly split short-a the crap out of the Maryland. I'm not even sure its possible to use IPA to write my pronunciation.


I’m not even sure it’s possible for me to fully understand any of that...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dr Suess books don't always rhyme with a Philly accent. 



ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’m not even sure it’s possible for me to fully understand any of that...


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Dr Suess books don't always rhyme with a Philly accent.


Fair enough. For the record i’ve Been told that Washingtonians have no accent. Except in the case of “bag” in Seattle (pronounced “beg”).


----------



## leggo PE

Gosh, results are never coming out at this rate.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Gosh, results are never coming out at this rate.


Well gee, I can’t be the ONLY one who bloats their post count. I’m trying (read: failing) to maintain a decent rep-to-post ratio, here!


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> informal poll. How does everyone pronounce crawfish?
> 
> a) cray-fish
> 
> b) craw-fish
> 
> c)craw-daddy
> 
> There is only one correct answer


I have very much heard all three ways, and think I've said at least these three myself. But out of the blue, I'd probably say it's a tie between "craw-fish" and "cray-fish".


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam a lam a ding dong


----------



## RBHeadge PE

There's definitely an accent, it's just not as strong as other regional accents. I heard more of an "accent" in the eastern part of the state than I did the Sea-Tac area.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> There's definitely an accent, it's just not as strong as other regional accents. I heard more of an "accent" in the eastern part of the state than I did the Sea-Tac area.


Fascinating! Perhaps I do have an accent, after all.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The accent I heard when I was out that way could be coarsely described as lite-country. Really I could just hear some gradient of Idaho and Eastern Oregon/Nevada and the metro west coast.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yeah, that seems about right...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Dude/dudettes, I found my next diet:

https://kfdm.com/news/nation-world/local-man-drinks-only-beer-for-46-days-loses-44-pounds


----------



## RBHeadge PE

You can lose weight by only eating oreos, provided you east less than 1200 calories/day. The scurvy might kill you too...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It’s “craw-fish”. And yes, I’m not originally from SE Tx, but I certainly sound like a member of the Bush family. The accent gets picked up, as people stop sounding like they are speaking another language.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

top spam


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> informal poll. How does everyone pronounce crawfish?
> 
> a) cray-fish
> 
> b) craw-fish
> 
> c)craw-daddy
> 
> There is only one correct answer


B.  Crawfish.  But...I don't think we eat them too much?  Way too many shrimp cocktails, flounder, and other random fish to eat than go after them.  Plus, I mean, I can get my lobster cracked, so do I seem like the type to really enjoy a crawfish?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Which reminds me: Mary, merry, and marry are three different words. People need to pronounce them differently.
> 
> Also it's bury. Not "berry" or "Barry". It should rhyme with "curry"!
> 
> Further, the endemic and salient bury/barry meger in the Maryland and tidewater accents annoy me to no end. I grief my wife about this all the time. She doesn't even hear herself doing it.
> 
> and no @ChebyshevII_PE, I'm not originally from Maryland.


Fake news.  All words sound the same.  Don't be hating.  Which reminds me, I need to start working on making my NY accent stronger.  It's been controlled for too long to not offend, and I am tired of it!


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Fake news.  All words sound the same.  Don't be hating.


Agreed.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, I am a horrible engineer.  There is an ASCE/Young adult meeting tonight...and I just...can't.  I have so much work, plus I'm still packing, that I will literally kill someone if I attempt to go to this.

Plus I may have mistakenly gone over my allotted PPL for the company (oops).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Also, I am a horrible engineer.  There is an ASCE/Young adult meeting tonight...and I just...can't.  I have so much work, plus I'm still packing, that I will literally kill someone if I attempt to go to this.
> 
> Plus I may have mistakenly gone over my allotted PPL for the company (oops).


I do believe that lack of attendance at a membership meeting has little to do with your engineering skillz


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE needs to stop crapping on everyone’s posts. Seriously, that’s a terminable offense for most non-virtual employers. (Don’t ask me how I know that)


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE needs to stop crapping on everyone’s posts. Seriously, that’s a terminable offense for most non-virtual employers. (Don’t ask me how I know that)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Also, I am a horrible engineer.  There is an ASCE/Young adult meeting tonight...and I just...can't.  I have so much work, plus I'm still packing, that I will literally kill someone if I attempt to go to this.
> 
> Plus I may have mistakenly gone over my allotted PPL for the company (oops).


No you're not.

also, what's ppl?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> No you're not.
> 
> also, what's ppl?


“Personal Paid Leave?”


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Well, THAT was a day... :suicide1:


----------



## Road Guy

1 down/ 4 to go


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Actual footage of me sleeping tonite


----------



## ashmur90

Tuesday morning spammity spam spam. And that was also me sleeping.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mornin'


----------



## ashmur90

I really feel bad (two busy weekends and work stress catching up to me), but I have a vacation in a few weeks and I can't miss.


----------



## squibbyfish

morning


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The correct answer is cray-fish BTW


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Thanks guys for making me feel better about skipping that meeting (was able to pack one box, but I was able to catch up on a little bit of work).

And PPL = Paid Personal Leave.  They have sick/personal/vacation all lumped into one category at my new company, but I lost a week when I started due to seniority/new employee/etc., so I'm still trying to get used to having less time than I expected.  BUT!  I get to roll over way more time that I was at other companies, so it kinda balances out?  And if I work mre than 40-hours, instead of getting OT (which I usually do), if I have a vacation day or something that week, I can just use the worked hours instead of PPL.  So I can kinda play the system, as long as I plan a week or two ahead of time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Makin’ my way downtown


----------



## DerekJeter

Red Lobster's "Lobster Pizza" consists mostly of Langostino, a creature more closely related to crawfish. I was disappointed when I first found out, and all of you should be too.


----------



## ashmur90

I'm already ready for bed. It's only 8 am. Oops.


----------



## JayKay PE

DerekJeter said:


> Red Lobster's "Lobster Pizza" consists mostly of Langostino, a creature more closely related to crawfish. I was disappointed when I first found out, and all of you should be too.


The real disappointment is going to Red Lobster's and assuming anything, besides their cheddar biscuits, are made to be appetizing.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Makin’ my way downtown


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DerekJeter said:


> Red Lobster's "Lobster Pizza" consists mostly of Langostino, a creature more closely related to crawfish. I was disappointed when I first found out, and all of you should be too.


And I heard the “crab” used in California roll sushi isn’t real either.


----------



## DerekJeter

A dog on two legs carrying a teddy bear keychain? Now I've seen everything.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


>


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> View attachment 12942


My mind literally started playing the piano riff and the screams of bystanders.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> My mind literally started playing the piano riff and the screams of bystanders.


Yep. Any time I hear the song this is immediately what my mind jumps to.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Took the fam to Endgame last night.  I can't work.  Still processing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Took the fam to Endgame last night.  I can't work.  Still processing.


No spoilers plz kthxbai


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Need a nap spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> No spoilers plz kthxbai


10-4.  I shall not speak of the film.  just the attending.  and lack of being able to function. (which TBH, is less movie related and more I just can't focus related)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1002586


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

That was supposed to paste in. Oh well. Thought the GoT coffee cup fiasco was funny.


----------



## Dr. Barber

S

p

a

m


----------



## squibbyfish

spaym


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  One cup of coffee.  Two cups of tea.  Getting another cup of coffee.  

I hate geotech boring logs.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Okay.  One cup of coffee.  Two cups of tea.  Getting another cup of coffee.
> 
> I hate geotech boring logs.


They are called boring for a reason


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> No spoilers plz kthxbai


----------



## ashmur90

Working in excel is so tedious and this will likely be my task all day. Ugh.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> They are called boring for a reason


@ChebyshevII_PE SEE.  SEE.  THIS IS THE TYPE OF PUNS YOU SHOULD BE AIMING FOR.  UNFORCED YET SO BAD AT THE SAME TIME.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE SEE.  SEE.  THIS IS THE TYPE OF PUNS YOU SHOULD BE AIMING FOR.  UNFORCED YET SO BAD AT THE SAME TIME.


My inner dad is showing


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> View attachment 12946


DANGIT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE SEE.  SEE.  THIS IS THE TYPE OF PUNS YOU SHOULD BE AIMING FOR.  UNFORCED YET SO BAD AT THE SAME TIME.


DANGIT


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> DANGIT


----------



## Dr. Barber

Top spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> DANGIT









even better.  Endgame Spoiler.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> even better.  Endgame Spoiler.


double DANGIT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ya’ll just like watching me suffer.


----------



## NikR_PE

you need to watch it soon. You cant even watch the new spiderman trailer until then.


----------



## JayKay PE

So many missed puns.  So many missed opportunities.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> So many missed puns.  So many missed opportunities.


Psh. Even if I made a good one, you’d go out of your way to not give me credit for it.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Psh. Even if I made a good one, you’d go out of your way to not give me credit for it.


It's the job of a daughter.  I've trained all my life to put all puns down, even miraculously crafted ones.  Then I steal it and tell my friends and take all the pun-ful credit.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> It's the job of a daughter.  I've trained all my life to put all puns down, even miraculously crafted ones.  Then I steal it and tell my friends and take all the pun-ful credit.


I guess I know what to look forward to when our little girl comes in august...


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I guess I know what to look forward to when our little girl comes in august...


Congrats.


----------



## ashmur90

vhab49_PE said:


> even better.  Endgame Spoiler.


this is fantastic.


----------



## BornEngineer

Results are out
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

From NCEES to state boards.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Still waiting for results to get out from State boards to candidates.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayKay PE

The amount of "...." in the above post makes me suspect.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> The amount of "...." in the above post makes me suspect.


You’re a suspect?


----------



## NikR_PE

uh oh. That's bad.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Why bother trolling the spam thread. It's mostly vets anyway...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Why bother trolling the spam thread. It's mostly vets anyway...


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> You’re a suspect?


4, 6, 8 and 9 have all been killed. – 2, 3, 5, 7 and 11 are the prime suspects.


----------



## JayKay PE

I mean, come on guys, I might not have my PE.  I don't have it in my username, so it must be true!


----------



## ashmur90

I don't believe you, troll. 4 posts. Nope.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> 4, 6, 8 and 9 have all been killed. – 2, 3, 5, 7 and 11 are the prime suspects.


Poor 6. I heard he was afraid of 7.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Poor 6. I heard he was afraid of 7.


And because 7 8 9, I would place my money on 7.


----------



## JayKay PE

Replying to your own pun?  I'm disappointed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Replying to your own pun?  I'm disappointed.


H8rs gonna h8


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> I don't believe you, troll. 4 posts. Nope.


at least hes adding to the spam count


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Torque!


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

sPAM


----------



## ashmur90

This is true.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ashmur90 said:


> This is true.


On what basis do you make this claim?


----------



## leggo PE

Post nasal drip spam.

And I'm going to Mexico Thursday night. F this s***!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Post nasal drip spam.
> 
> And I'm going to Mexico Thursday night. F this s***!


New or Old?


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> New or Old?


The drip?

New. As of last night, post facial, and definitely this morning. Dry back of through, pressure behind the ears, snot is not clear.

Classic sinus infection signs...


----------



## leggo PE

So I'm drinking Nuun to bump up my vitamin C and soon will be making echinacea immune support tea with honey. And might take the afternoon off. I NEED TO BE HEALTHY FOR THIS TRIP.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> The drip?
> 
> New. As of last night, post facial, and definitely this morning. Dry back of through, pressure behind the ears, snot is not clear.
> 
> Classic sinus infection signs...


New or Old Mexico (because I was trying to be funny and failed), as for the nasal drip...Everyone is getting something up here in NY.  There is a weird new super bug/strain of virus that is going around.  Seems to hit you for a day or two, and then you're fine (unless you're my mother, who decides to work through the fever and rage garden).

I'd start chomping on some of those emergen-c tablets.  The chalky ones.  Helped me get better when I traveled to Ireland with the flu/horseback riding vacation.  Got me back on my feet in 2-3 days.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> New or Old Mexico (because I was trying to be funny and failed), as for the nasal drip...Everyone is getting something up here in NY.  There is a weird new super bug/strain of virus that is going around.  Seems to hit you for a day or two, and then you're fine (unless you're my mother, who decides to work through the fever and rage garden).
> 
> I'd start chomping on some of those emergen-c tablets.  The chalky ones.  Helped me get better when I traveled to Ireland with the flu/horseback riding vacation.  Got me back on my feet in 2-3 days.


Oh, haha. Mexico the country, not New Mexico the state.


----------



## Nashi

leggo PE said:


> So I'm drinking Nuun to bump up my vitamin C and soon will be making echinacea immune support tea with honey. And might take the afternoon off. I NEED TO BE HEALTHY FOR THIS TRIP.


Gargle with salty warm water and followed up by gargling with listerine. Drink emergency c and get sleep. These things have helped me.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Oh, haha. Mexico the country, not New Mexico the state.


OH!  Old family cure before you go!  Shots of blackberry brandy.  The brand with the drunken Polack on the front.  Works every time/clears the sinuses.


----------



## NJmike PE

ya'll realize that results are coming in about 2 weeks right?


----------



## NJmike PE

better


----------



## NJmike PE

get


----------



## NJmike PE

this


----------



## NJmike PE

thing


----------



## NJmike PE

moving


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Only 10am and i’m already ready to call it quits. #fml


----------



## JayKay PE

It's 1pm.  I'm not looking forward to personal trainer tonight.  Would much rather be getting drunk with PE uncle and doing more building stuff (the gazebo came out beautiful, the patio below it was graded pretty damn well since we didn't have extra sand, and the new walkway was cool).


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Kevo_303 said:


> Spam


You have been so diligent.  You're def getting your PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> You have been so diligent.  You're def getting your PE


Now the question is...are you?


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

JayKay0914 said:


> You have been so diligent.  You're def getting your PE


haha, I wish that was how it worked! Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Kevo_303 said:


> haha, I wish that was how it worked! Spam


That is exactly how it works.

@ChebyshevII_PE I will never get my PE and will need to switch jobs to a public entity, like the MTA or county-level, where the work is made up and the PEs don't matter!


----------



## squibbyfish

Kevo_303 said:


> haha, I wish that was how it worked! Spam


NCEES watches this site closely, I'm sure they are proud of your effort


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE I will never get my PE and will need to switch jobs to a public entity, like the MTA or county-level, where the work is made up and the PEs don't matter!


Well, the pay better be pretty great, then...


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

View attachment 12929


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

we're still not even half-way there


----------



## akwooly

oh boy. tuesday feels like a monday. but it is also my Friday.


----------



## Supe

akwooly said:


> oh boy. tuesday feels like a monday. but it is also my Friday.


----------



## ashmur90

Blech is all I can say. I have two more hours at work and I wanna die.


----------



## akwooly

Supe said:


> View attachment 12954


hahahahaha


----------



## NikR_PE

ashmur90 said:


> Blech is all I can say. I have two more hours at work and I wanna die.


Maybe you should take up Transport driver or heavy equipment operator as a profession.


----------



## ashmur90

I did get a free lunch though so


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

The “I’m friggin swamped” spam.


----------



## ashmur90

NikR said:


> Maybe you should take up Transport driver or heavy equipment operator as a profession.


no thanks, I'm good haha. At least I can get up and walk around at my current job lol


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

The “spouse is trying to get us to buy another Jeep Wrangler, so we both have one to drive” spam post. And I’m too busy to worry about it, so I’m sure we are headed to a dealership soon. Because that worry wart is worried about me traveling in my 13 year old car, and “you need something that isn’t a death trap”.


----------



## ashmur90

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> The “spouse is trying to get us to buy another Jeep Wrangler, so we both have one to drive” spam post. And I’m too busy to worry about it, so I’m sure we are headed to a dealership soon. Because that worry wart is worried about me traveling in my 13 year old car, and “you need something that isn’t a death trap”.


I have a 2011 equinox with 94k miles on it....lol if that isn't a death trap idk what is.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Makin’ my way downtown


walking fast


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> walking fast


Faces pass


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ashmur90 said:


> I have a 2011 equinox with 94k miles on it....lol if that isn't a death trap idk what is.


2006, bought in 2005, G6 with ~225k miles....changed transmission switches in it 3 times over past two years. Roof leaking when rains, from panoramic sun roof seal being old. I’ve got my blinker switch/stick taped together so it doesn’t fall off.  I drive ~500 miles /week for work, now, in Houston traffic.


----------



## NikR_PE

ashmur90 said:


> no thanks, I'm good haha. At least I can get up and walk around at my current job lol


I was just trying to be funny and refer to this.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Faces pass


and i'm homebound


----------



## NikR_PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> 2006, bought in 2005, G6 with ~225k miles....changed transmission switches in it 3 times over past two years. Roof leaking when rains, from panoramic sun roof seal being old. I’ve got my blinker switch/stick taped together so it doesn’t fall off.  I drive ~500 miles /week for work, now, in Houston traffic.


That does need to be replaced. 



ashmur90 said:


> I have a 2011 equinox with 94k miles on it....lol if that isn't a death trap idk what is.


This does not seem that bad. I have a 2010 jetta with 120k. Still works great. My parents keep asking when will I replace my car. I tell them, i am gonna hand it down to my son (who is 1 now)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> I was just trying to be funny and refer to this.


HAHA, MY CONTENT MAKES FRONT COVER!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> I﻿ hav﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿e a 2011 jetta with 120k. Still works great. My parents ﻿keep asking when will I replace my car. I tell them, i am gonna hand it down to my son (who is 1 now)


VOLKSWAGEN BUDDIES!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> That is exactly how it works.
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE I will never get my PE and will need to switch jobs to a public entity, like the MTA or county-level, where the work is made up and the PEs don't matter!


Nice Who's Line reference.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

APPARENTLY I HAVE HAD TOO MUCH COFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> VOLKSWAGEN BUDDIES!!!!


woop woop


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> woop woop


My favorite part about it is how well it performs in snow and ice. All the other little cars getting stuck and i’m like jaws through those drifts


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> My favorite part about it is how well it performs in snow and ice. All the other little cars getting stuck and i’m like jaws through those drifts


yup. has been fine in chicago winter. except for those blizzard days when there is a foot of snow. But those are work from home days anyways.


----------



## ashmur90

Yeah most of my miles are highway miles going back and forth between Allen and College station, TX for 5 years...so, it's still in really good shape.

But T&amp;P for houston traffic. I can't deal with it.


----------



## squibbyfish




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squibbyfish said:


> View attachment 12956


ldman:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squibbyfish said:


> View attachment 12956


Or...

”SOON”


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I wonder how the people waiting on results would react if all the vets changed their avatar to Justin Stine?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I wonder how the people waiting on results would react if all the vets changed their avatar to Justin Stine?


LET’S DO IT.


----------



## NikR_PE

LET’S DO IT.


----------



## ashmur90

I can't believe y'all. HOW CRUEL.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> LET’S DO IT.


LET’S DO IT.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I did it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Prolly revert it at the end of the day though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

change it back, too early


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The april 2019 results sf was just created. They aren't ready for that level trolling just yet. Stress level needs to be higher.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dancing Megaman returns.

Hopefully no one saw my blunder


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NikR said:


> That does need to be replaced.


But, it’s driving fine and no “something’s wrong” lights (I don’t want the debt of another vehicle...those notes). Plus, that’s a lot of miles to put on a newer vehicle we will be paying on.


----------



## JayKay PE

squibbyfish said:


> View attachment 12956


This is a cursed image.


----------



## ashmur90

I didn't see the blunder, but I really despise that guy.


----------



## NikR_PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> But, it’s driving fine and no “something’s wrong” lights (I don’t want the debt of another vehicle...those notes). Plus, that’s a lot of miles to put on a newer vehicle we will be paying on.


true. But leaking roof is the killer. unless its a cheap fix.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ashmur90 said:


> I didn't see the blunder, but I really despise that guy.


C’mon dude, he ain’t done nothing to you. (Except stare at you meanacingly)


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NikR said:


> true. But leaking roof is the killer. unless its a cheap fix.


I am a bit concerned about that. It’s actually why I’m considering getting another vehicle.


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I am a bit concerned about that. It’s actually why I’m considering getting another vehicle.


I mean.  Duct tape was invented for a reason, just sayin.


----------



## ashmur90

These last 50 mins at work are dragging by. Doesn't help I want my results this week.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I mean.  Duct tape was invented for a reason, just sayin.


Thats 50% of every solution.


----------



## DerekJeter

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ


----------



## squibbyfish

ZYXWVUTSRQPONMLKJIHGFEDCBA


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I ate all the chocolates today.  Bad bad vhab.  Gotta rein it in!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Shooting in CO school. I’m kind of glad we have teachers with guns here (it’s a program in our district, completely voluntary, and no one knows who they are except those in the program...they are trained).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Shooting in CO school. I’m kind of glad we have teachers with guns here (it’s a program in our district, completely voluntary, and no one knows who they are except those in the program...they are trained).


I saw that in the news...so sad.

So far all i’ve Heard is there were a couple injuries.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I saw that in the news...so sad.
> 
> So far all i’ve Heard is there were a couple injuries.


That’s a better scenario than a bunch of fatalities. Still not good.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Updated to 7 injuries


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Went home sick spam  uke:


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## akwooly

Take that cat


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Still sick.


----------



## Road Guy

Search for “any squirrel can be a flying squirrel”


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## solidorange

"This place is wayyyyy too quiet" &amp; "Good morning!" spam.


----------



## P-E

WOOD


----------



## P-E

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Went home sick spam  uke:


I might go home drunk.


----------



## ashmur90

Good morning spammers. I need to spammity spam spam.


----------



## Supe

P-E said:


> I might go home drunk.


----------



## P-E

Supe said:


>


:beerchug:


----------



## ashmur90

Still have long ways to go before 15K. I am making my contribution.


----------



## squibbyfish

Morning spam

Top


----------



## ashmur90

I really am already over work today. People can't be bothered to help someone because they're "too busy" so I get it pawned on me.


----------



## Master slacker

dfasdfgatehsetrh


----------



## ashmur90

It's raining, it's pouring, the old man is snoring.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

In case the results come out in the next couple hours, I'll start making the map at 12:30.


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> In case the results come out in the next couple hours, I'll start making the map at 12:30.


Not getting my hopes up for today. Luckily I will be busy enough to not check.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yeah, i really doubt its today. But just letting people know in case everything breaks out in the next few hours


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, i really doubt its today. But just letting people know in case everything breaks out in the next few hours


I appreciate it. I really do. I am hoping it is this week so I can go out and celebrate with friends (already going out)


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## ashmur90

I love spam...not really.


----------



## squibbyfish

what is the best way to eat Spam?


----------



## ashmur90

That's a great question. I've heard fried was good, surprisingly. That just sounds nasty to me though.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m not dead yet


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I feel....happy....


----------



## ashmur90

It is rainy and I am sleepy


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It is sleepy and I am rainy


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Gooooood morning spammers.  Weather is really gross over here.


----------



## NikR_PE

squibbyfish said:


> what is the best way to eat Spam?


by replacing it with something yummy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Failed to attach gif!


----------



## JohnLee

Texas Results !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yea baby!


----------



## JohnLee

Oh I miss y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam!!!


----------



## JohnLee

I


----------



## JohnLee

Can't


----------



## JohnLee

Wait


----------



## ashmur90

txjennah PE said:


> Gooooood morning spammers.  Weather is really gross over here.


Same. We had a lightning strike by our building and the thunder scared us senseless.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Supposed to do a beach cleanup today...and I am totally not feeling it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Son of a beach


----------



## ashmur90

I just want a nap. And we're getting pizza for lunch.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

300 rep, whuddup


----------



## User1

301


----------



## ashmur90

It's raining cats and dogs.


----------



## squibbyfish

2 rep, whaddup


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

3!


----------



## ashmur90

25, whaddup


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

26!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wednesday spam. I’m disappointed that the Jeep I was looking to buy has been sold, spam.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait, is this just an online rep fest, right?  I'm getting worried that we're all going to suddenly be doing 15-sit up reps.


----------



## ashmur90

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Wednesday spam. I’m disappointed that the Jeep I was looking to buy has been sold, spam.


Oh man, that's disappointing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You get a rep! And you get a rep! Everybody gets a rep!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Wait, is this just an online rep fest, right?  I'm getting worried that we're all going to suddenly be doing 15-sit up reps.


I already have, and my abs are on fire.


----------



## squibbyfish

I don't think we're going to make it to 15,000


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ashmur90 said:


> Oh man, that's disappointing.


Yep


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squibbyfish said:


> I don't think we're going to make it to 15,000


Me either!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squibbyfish said:


> I don't think we're going to make it to 15,000


BETTER START POSTING!!!


----------



## squibbyfish

Posting for the sake of spam


----------



## squibbyfish

spamming for the sake of post


----------



## squibbyfish

spamming for spam sake


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

That’s the spirit!


----------



## ashmur90

I like to spam-ma, like the moon-a and the june-a and the spring-a, I love to spam-a...


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## ashmur90

We have to make it to 15k. I need to pass this go around.


----------



## squibbyfish

_Just a small town girl..._


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LIVIN IN A LONELY WORLD


----------



## ashmur90

She took the midnight train going anywhereeee...


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Stepping up the Spam spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JUST A CITY BOY


----------



## squibbyfish

BORN AND RAISED IN SOUTH DETROIT


----------



## ashmur90

HE TOOK THE MIDNIGHT TRAIN GOING ANYWHERE...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

...DON’T STOP BELIEVING


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Wait, is this just an online rep fest, right?  I'm getting worried that we're all going to suddenly be doing 15-sit up reps.


I've been doing that.  Ugh.  Bonus to this new gym life thing I have... I can do push-ups now.  6 months ago, no way.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Still not 100% spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Still not 100% spam


100%spam?


----------



## squibbyfish




----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Hand cut spam fries... bold


----------



## squibbyfish

If I pass the exam, i'm going to eat spam to celebrate


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> 100%spam?


Yeah yeah. I mean i’m Not feeling 100%. My lack of clarity prolly gave that away


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

mmmmm spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Delicious


----------



## squibbyfish

now we're cookin


----------



## RBHeadge PE

keep it going


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k by the end of the day!


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


>


----------



## ashmur90

I just ate. Y’all quit making me hungry.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Where’s @squaretaper PE When you need him?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ashmur90 said:


> I just ate. Y’all quit making me hungry.


That’s funny, eating is supposed to prevent you from feeling hungry.


----------



## chaserB_PE

Tuna are always hungry


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I want Indian.


----------



## squibbyfish

Indian sounds amazing


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I want Indian.






squibbyfish said:


> Indian sounds amazing


here is one


----------



## squibbyfish

NikR said:


> here is one
> 
> View attachment 12982


Amazing


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

21 Sulvage spam


----------



## squibbyfish

Sulvage

p

a

m


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> here is one
> 
> View attachment 12982


Yum yum


----------



## ashmur90

After pizza, really ready for nap.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Yum yum


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> View attachment 12983


Hopefully the bee’s name isn’t “beauty.”


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Hopefully the bee’s name isn’t “beauty.”


beauty lies in the eye of the beauty holder??


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> beauty lies in the eye of the beauty holder??


No, just that beauty would be in the eye of the bee holder.


----------



## squibbyfish

neat


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> No, just that beauty would be in the eye of the bee holder.


thats exactly what the original pic meant.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> thats exactly what the original pic meant.
> 
> View attachment 12985


Alls i’m saying is it would be unfortunate if Beauty was in the eye of the bee holder.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NOW he gets it.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> NOW he gets it.


belly full. brain slow.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> belly full. brain slow.


My problem is belly slow, brain full. No wonder I am so fats


----------



## ashmur90

Someone from NC apparently got results. Seems fake.


----------



## squibbyfish

fake


----------



## NikR_PE

ashmur90 said:


> Someone from NC apparently got results. Seems fake.


They must have NCEES prime


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ashmur90 said:


> Someone from NC apparently got results. Seems fake.


----------



## squibbyfish

I should have upgraded...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> They must have NCEES prime


View attachment 12986


----------



## ashmur90

Dang...I don't have NCEES prime. HOW RUDE.


----------



## NikR_PE

ashmur90 said:


> Dang...I don't have NCEES prime. HOW RUDE.


Ask if your company would reimburse the additional expense.


----------



## ashmur90

NikR said:


> Ask if your company would reimburse the additional expense.


They bare reimburse you for travel...I highly doubt they'll splurge for NCEES prime. SIGH.


----------



## squibbyfish

back to spam


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ashmur90

spammy do do do do do do do...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> here is one
> 
> View attachment 12982


Thanks.  For the record, I had leftover burger with bacon and brisket on it, and sweet potato fries.  Maybe I'll get my Indian tomorrow.


----------



## NikR_PE

I have to listen to that darn shark song again when i get home.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Thanks.  For the record, I had leftover burger with bacon and brisket on it, and sweet potato fries.  Maybe I'll get my Indian tomorrow.


what truly amazes me is that people have leftover food. I only have regrets of eating too much.


----------



## ashmur90

NikR said:


> I have to listen to that darn shark song again when i get home.


Oh my little cousin is obsessed. Drove me nuts when I was over at their house.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> what truly amazes me is that people have leftover food. I only have regrets of eating too much.


I did/am doing this healthy eating/portion size thing, so I could only fit half my burger in my belly last night.  And still felt uncomfortably full. I still overate today.  My normal lunch is one slice of bread, 2 oz of chicken and a piece of cheese.  Repeat similar every 2-3 hours.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> I have to listen to that darn shark song again when i get home.


BABY SHARK DO DOO DO DO DO DO


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> They must have NCEES prime


Totally legit.


----------



## squibbyfish

Dinner tonight:

http://www.kimchimom.com/spam-ramen-burger/

Edit: Top!!!!


----------



## squibbyfish

Maybe every night till we hit 15k posts


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squibbyfish said:


> Dinner tonight:
> 
> http://www.kimchimom.com/spam-ramen-burger/
> 
> EDIT: TOP


Fix’t


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I did/am doing this healthy eating/portion size thing, so I could only fit half my burger in my belly last night.  And still felt uncomfortably full. I still overate today.  My normal lunch is one slice of bread, 2 oz of chicken and a piece of cheese.  Repeat similar every 2-3 hours.







I need to get back on diet and exercise. haven't for past year and a half since i have been working on my dad bod.


----------



## NikR_PE

squibbyfish said:


> Maybe every night till we hit 15k posts


RIP


----------



## ashmur90

Spammity spam spam. I hate circuiting.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’ve been slacking on eating right and exercising because: fat people don’t look as old...it fills out the wrinkles, plus we are “more cushion for the pushin” / softer to cuddle with.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

My exercise has basically been doing yard work every weekend. I’m told i’m Losing weight...


----------



## ashmur90

I've been slackign on exercise. Trying to cut out some sweets in my life becaue my pants are getting too tight. I need to get back in to exercising.


----------



## NikR_PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I’ve been slacking on eating right and exercising because: fat people don’t look as old...it fills out the wrinkles, plus we are “more cushion for the pushin” / softer to cuddle with.


TMI but good to know.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> My exercise has basically been doing yard work every weekend. I’m told i’m Losing weight...


keep track of your tools bro


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> They must have NCEES prime


Y'all didn't know about this. It's $80 extra.  Call 605-475-6968 to subscribe


----------



## NikR_PE

ashmur90 said:


> I've been slackign on exercise. Trying to cut out some sweets in my life becaue my pants are getting too tight. I need to get back in to exercising.


Thats how you can always have new pants every so often.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It has been kind of nice that people in the office keep asking if I am melting.  Or when I am going to stop shrinking. 

I need to keep it up so I can shock the hell out of my Dr when I go in July - hopefully she'll be stoked that I lost 30lbs. 

Plus I bought new pants, can't let them get too small already.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> My exercise has basically been doing yard work every weekend. I’m told i’m Losing weight...


Your clothes are a better indicator than the scale.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> keep track of your tools bro


OH MY GOSH I ATE MY RAKE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Your clothes are a better indicator than the scale.


Indeed. I haven’t stepped on a scale in at least a year.


----------



## ashmur90

I am at 143....I walked 17 miles this weekend. LOL that should help some.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ashmur90 said:


> I am at 143....I walked 17 miles this weekend. LOL that should help some.


Wowza. Two of you = one of me.


----------



## ashmur90

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Wowza. Two of you = one of me.


I am also a 5'4" girl so.


----------



## chaserB_PE

@RBHeadge PE

I was told you wanted me to spam more.

S - secretly

P - planning

A - 

M - meat sweat night


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Meat sweats!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Meat sweats = lady gaga’s lounger pants?


----------



## NikR_PE

after all its grilling season


----------



## JohnLee

I just spoke to my source in SC Results will be out tomorrow.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

genetic oceanology


----------



## JohnLee

I just spoke to my source in SC Results will be out tomorrow.


----------



## JohnLee




----------



## JohnLee

JohnLee said:


> View attachment 12994


Anyone?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

You forgot to tag @vee043324


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I wanna get a smartwatch.  But I don't know if I really want to get a smartwatch.  Sigh.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## ashmur90

I shall pass you because I am a faceless woman.


----------



## NikR_PE

only if only you can post to EB from it


----------



## ashmur90

vhab49_PE said:


> I wanna get a smartwatch.  But I don't know if I really want to get a smartwatch.  Sigh.


I have a fitbit versa. Vibrates at :50 for a certain time frame each day. tells me when I am being a lazy arse.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

“Faceless woman” sounds like a creepypasta


----------



## JohnLee

vhab49_PE said:


> I wanna get a smartwatch.  But I don't know if I really want to get a smartwatch.  Sigh.


Don't get the AmazeFit... It is cheap but useless at times


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ashmur90 said:


> I have a fitbit versa. Vibrates at :50 for a certain time frame each day. tells me when I am being a lazy arse.


My Charge2 does that also.  Do you like the Versa?  I was looking at that, but it seems big, esp compared to the Charge.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Don’t bring smart watches into the exam room


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JohnLee said:


> Don't get the AmazeFit... It is cheap but useless at times


Is cheap, but not that cheap.  I expect useless from $25, but $70, better do SOMETHING right.


----------



## ashmur90

vhab49_PE said:


> My Charge2 does that also.  Do you like the Versa?  I was looking at that, but it seems big, esp compared to the Charge.


I do. It doesn't really bother me with the size, and I have a small wrist.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> because I am a faceless woman.


You can fix that by adding an avatar to your profile


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Don’t bring smart watches into the exam room


or anything on your wrists in Maryland


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I have a Fitbit blaze and it works pretty well


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> You can fix that by adding an avatar to your profile


I will do that tonight. hee hee.


----------



## squibbyfish

I HAVE A WATCH


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ashmur90 said:


> I will do that tonight. hee hee.


OMG A GAME OF THRONES


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> OMG A GAME OF THRONES


I had to reload the page before I saw it


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I had to reload the page before I saw it


Congratulations, you did a internet


----------



## RBHeadge PE

doin' my spam for the cause


----------



## ashmur90

Yeah I cosplayed Arya this weekend. I got a lot of compliments. I do look similar to her.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Don’t bring smart watches into the exam room


See that PE next to my name?  I plan to stay FAR FAR away from exam rooms.    At least until SE time.


----------



## ashmur90

Spamming again. I really want to hit that 15k.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k by the end of the day!


----------



## ashmur90

7.5k by end of day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no no no


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no no no


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k by the end of the day!


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> no no no


not 7.5k new posts, 7.5k total posts


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k total by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k total by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k total by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k total by the end of the day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no no no


----------



## ashmur90

7.5k by end of day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> no no no


we're like 340 posts away from 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k total by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k total by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k total by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k total by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k total by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k total by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k total by the end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k total by the end of the day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> not 7.5k new posts, 7.5k total posts


no no no


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5k total by the end of the day!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m 5’3” girl....but I’m not 143. I’m not two of that either. Somewhere between....a fat between.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Why is the safety program at every company the exact same, different wording. It didn’t stop those explosions did it?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ok then


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Why is the safety program at every company the exact same, different wording. It didn’t stop those explosions did it?


It's only as good as the people that implement it. I've noticed that for major 'explosions' its because there were multiple failures.


----------



## ashmur90

7.5k by end of day! yahoooooo

top


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

0 tolerance works, and multiple failures shouldn’t be happening.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

What’d I miss?


----------



## ashmur90

Not a lot.


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> we're like 340 posts away from 7.5k


I'm just practicing my inner toddler.


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day


----------



## preeb

Meh.

Have I gotten too old for trolling?


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> Meh.
> 
> Have I gotten too old for trolling?


Never.

Twerp  :bananalama:


----------



## squibbyfish

7.5k by end of the day.....

Missed top spot...


----------



## chaserB_PE

7,499


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squibbyfish said:


> 7.5k by end of the day.....
> 
> Missed top spot...


YOINK!


----------



## preeb

I just remember it being more fun.

Must be my quarter life crisis kicking in


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> I just remember it being more fun.
> 
> Must be my quarter life crisis kicking in


The solution is simple. MORE PUNS


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM SPAM SPAM

(the sound a spam gun makes)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

preeb said:


> Meh.
> 
> Have I gotten too old for trolling?


Never


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Never


I already said that!!!!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## ashmur90

I can't troll. I haven't passed yet.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I already said that!!!!!!!!


Meh, I've been underground for a while


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Meh, I've been underground for a while


----------



## preeb

Spam is good for trolls that live underground.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ashmur90 said:


> I can troll whether or not I passed.


Fixt


----------



## ashmur90

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Fixt


This is true. But I shall not test the NCEES gods.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> Spam is good for trolls that live underground.


And for monsters living under the bed, as it turns out.

My parents could never figure out where the foul smell was coming from, tho


----------



## preeb

Spam induced gas. Don't breathe this!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ashmur90 said:


> This is true. But I shall not test the NCEES gods.


Just post words to this thread, it pleases the NCEES gods (as long as you don’t reveal test q’s)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Everything is meaningless in the spam thread!!!


----------



## squibbyfish

"Words"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squibbyfish said:


> "Words"


Good....goooooood........


----------



## squibbyfish

This spam is important


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Wholesome spams


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Talk!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, what are you listening to rn? Ready go!

Epic Score


----------



## preeb

Office Ambient noise. It's part of my ASMR therapy


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Ok, what are you listening to rn? Ready go!
> 
> Epic Score


Endgame soundtrack.

**No Spoilers.**


----------



## squibbyfish

Hot Chip


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## ashmur90

Word


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4 pm.


----------



## DuckC37

RBHeadge PE said:


> or anything on your wrists in Maryland


Can confirm: I had to defend my dinosaur digital Timex. One of the guys sitting near me was even asked to remove an analog watch from his wrist and sit it on the table.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4 pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

2pm!

POT!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Almost 5PM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

8 min

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

7 min

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

6min

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BLOATFEST!


----------



## squibbyfish

nine more pages, guys


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

5min

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NEIN! NEIN! NEIN!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.

The Cello/Bass line in that song was very exciting.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.

3 min


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.

2 min


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.

CHewing gum and my jaw hurts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Need a new job spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.

ONE MINUTE!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Kevo_303 said:


> Need a new job spam


join the club


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost 4pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

IT's 4 pm!  One hour to go!

Sigh.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LOL its 5 o'clock here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## squibbyfish

How do we get more people to spam the spam thread with more spam?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squibbyfish said:


> How do we get more people to spam the spam thread with more spam?


Go to other threads and tell them to come here.  Post link to spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Some models solve fast, and some solve slow.  When there are 162 loadcases, it takes a lonnnnnng time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squibbyfish said:


> How do we get more people to spam the spam thread with more spam?


I made it part of the futile exercise on reading the tea leaves. Maybe that will help?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Go to other threads and tell them to come here.  Post link to spam.


Step 3: profit


----------



## squibbyfish

Step 4:....???....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squibbyfish said:


> Step 4:....???....


PROFIT SO HARD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You know what really grinds my gears? When a quote is falsely attributed to a famous person for the sole purpose of making said statement more credible.

-Justin Timberlake


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still 7 pages away


----------



## squibbyfish

So close, yet so far


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oh boy oh boy


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

yob ho yob ho


----------



## Matt Skillet

Results when?


----------



## NikR_PE

When we reach 15k posts. Have you not being paying attention. Spam away.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BLOAT YOUR POST COUNT!


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Maps


----------



## squibbyfish

Spam


----------



## squibbyfish

Maps


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sham


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ham


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Am


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Mas


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Pam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Asp


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Pas


----------



## RBHeadge PE

not gonna make it tonight.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Reminder: NCEES won't release until we hit 15k


----------



## P-E

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Sam


Spam I am


----------



## P-E

Lots of good beer tonight


----------



## Lizmutt

View attachment images.mp4


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## ashmur90

Spammity spam spam Thursday. Shall we see results today? Who knows.


----------



## 23and1

Nose knows no's


----------



## ashmur90

Ready for the weekend. Thank goodness.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Good morning, spam.


----------



## ashmur90

I hope not a lot of people show up today at work.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> Shall we see results today? Who knows.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> Ready for the weekend. Thank goodness.


Today is my Friday.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The magic 8 ball knows!


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> Today is my Friday.


hate you. I do work a half tomorrow so it isn't that bad.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

meh, I'm on a 5/4/9 AWS, so I make up for the preceding days in the pay period.


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> meh, I'm on a 5/4/9 AWS, so I make up for the preceding days in the pay period.


Ah okay. We work 4 9-hr days and then a 4 hour Friday. It's not too bad but the Friday seems like a waste to come in. Heaven forbid we work from home.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

That's kinda pointless. I guess they want coverage on Fridays? Depending on your location, the commute might not even make it worth coming into the office.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## squibbyfish

morning


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's kinda pointless. I guess they want coverage on Fridays? Depending on your location, the commute might not even make it worth coming into the office.


It's a 45 min commute each way. I guess they do want coverage but I also have a cell phone, Skype, and e-mail if they really need me. most deliverables go out on Thursdays anyways.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still not at 50% yet. Results aint happening today.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Good morning, fellow youths!


----------



## ashmur90

Come on, almighty NCEES gods, has my spam given me a passing score?


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## ashmur90

We need to get halfway there. Spammity


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 7.5k


----------



## ashmur90

WE ARE HALFWAY THERE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Back at it!  Sigh.


----------



## ashmur90

I am definitely livin on a prayer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Back at it!  Sigh.


----------



## Lizmutt

ashmur90 said:


> Ah okay. We work 4 9-hr days and then a 4 hour Friday. It's not too bad but the Friday seems like a waste to come in. Heaven forbid we work from home.


Got 4 9 - hour days too, but it results in every other Friday off (while the Friday on is only an 8 he day).... tomorrow is my Friday off!


----------



## ashmur90

I see lots of guests are lurking on the site today. Must be getting antsy.


----------



## ashmur90

Lizmutt said:


> Got 4 9 - hour days too, but it results in every other Friday off (while the Friday on is only an 8 he day).... tomorrow is my Friday off!


That's what I wish we had, honestly.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> I see lots of guests are lurking on the site today. Must be getting antsy.


64 members and 215 guests. Not bad.

It'll be much busier by Tuesday.


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> 64 members and 215 guests. Not bad.
> 
> It'll be much busier by Tuesday.


Oh snap. You got my attention now.


----------



## DerekJeter

spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

1) games forum post, especially spam thread posts, don't count

2) don't read into my sarcasm and light-trolling

3) I meant to write Thursday

4) see #1


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Gritty is the best and I wish him well during the off-season.  Terrifying to adults, yet all children loved him.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

He won me over when he threatened to kill the Pittsburgh Penguin when he was sleeping.


----------



## ashmur90

Hahahaha okay fair enough. I'm just tired and can't differentiate today. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The Phanatic is who Philly fans think they are.

Gritty is who we actually are.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> Hahahaha okay fair enough. I'm just tired and can't differentiate today. This is gonna be fun.


Yeah, I've been told my sarcasm is very dry and hard to discern.


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> The Phanatic is who Philly fans think they are.
> 
> Gritty is who we actually are.


Gritty creeps me out a lil not gonna lie


----------



## squibbyfish

I'm a pens fan...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ashmur90 said:


> Hahahaha okay fair enough. I'm just tired and can't differentiate today. This is gonna be fun.


I can't differentiate any day.


----------



## Lizmutt

ashmur90 said:


> That's what I wish we had, honestly.


I am about to put in for telework every Friday on as well. My work place is dead on Friday. Not ready to switch to 4-10s


----------



## squibbyfish

apsm


----------



## squibbyfish

I'd love to work four 10's. I seem to work more like five 9's.

TAHP


----------



## ashmur90

squibbyfish said:


> I'm a pens fan...


I'm a Stars and Preds fan.


----------



## User1

we have flex options - 4 10s, (what i do - with fridays off, but sometimes i do a little from home to keep projects moving), 9 9s etc etc. people can choose their day off too. we have one of us who takes wednesdays off, and another who does mondays


----------



## User1

also we're set up to be able to remote in from home, so we work from home if we need to, and nobody seems to abuse that! which is awesome


----------



## ashmur90

Officially jealous.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh.  I'm jealous.  My OM is very old-school, so working from home is pretty much unheard of.  Work usually 5-9s, but I get OT, so that's okay?


----------



## JayKay PE

ALSO HIVE MIND OF SPAM THREAD: Kickboxing or crossfit?  Like, I know crossfit would get me in shape way faster, but some of the exercises...don't look like they're proper form/I don't want to hurt myself by going super fast, which seems like their deal?  As for kickboxing, I really liked it, but I want to find a gym that isn't filled with super-fit middle aged moms (which is some type of plague on LI).


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It smells like hot dogs in my office, and now I want a hot dog.


----------



## ashmur90

JayKay0914 said:


> ALSO HIVE MIND OF SPAM THREAD: Kickboxing or crossfit?  Like, I know crossfit would get me in shape way faster, but some of the exercises...don't look like they're proper form/I don't want to hurt myself by going super fast, which seems like their deal?  As for kickboxing, I really liked it, but I want to find a gym that isn't filled with super-fit middle aged moms (which is some type of plague on LI).


Almost everyone I know who does crossfit gets injured multiple times a year. I don't recommend it. Never started it since I have bad shoulders, so bad form looks like disaster for me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> ALSO HIVE MIND OF SPAM THREAD: Kickboxing or crossfit?  Like, I know crossfit would get me in shape way faster, but some of the exercises...don't look like they're proper form/I don't want to hurt myself by going super fast, which seems like their deal?  As for kickboxing, I really liked it, but I want to find a gym that isn't filled with super-fit middle aged moms (which is some type of plague on LI).


I am kickboxing all the way.  Like, kickboxing has changed my life.  My location does 3x kickboxing, 3x strength training each week.  I started in January, and went to almost every class, and followed a pretty strict food plan, watching macros, etc.  After 10 weeks, I had lost over 20 lbs, and lost almost 8% of my body fat.  I don't feel like I am going to die anymore-not because it is hard, but because I am in better shape, and I don't think I am going to have a heart attack.  I mean, I have a long way to go, and my results have tapered off as I am not as diligent with the food.  But I'm going to stick with my kickboxing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm hearing a lot of anectdotal evidence that cross-fit causes damage in the long run. I'm not an expert so don't rely soley on my advice here. My workout regime is pretty oldschool - machine based cardio, combined with body weight, dumb-bell/bar-bell, and machine based resistance training.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want a beer. 

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## Supe

I can about count the number of Crossfit coaches who are worth a shit on one hand.  And that's basically totally independent of the Crossfit branding.  The overwhelming majority of Crossfit "coaches" is no different than people declaring themselves coaches/trainers as part of these MLM coaches you see all over Facebook, only they have the ability to hurt you way worse.


----------



## Lizmutt

What is the plan if you guys pass? Do you have a celebration trip planned or are you just going to drink? I am letting myself buy a very large LEGO set I have been eyeing for a while.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I have to go to an offsite meeting for a couple hours. In the unlikely event that the release happens during that window. I'll start the map around 13:15 eastern.


----------



## JayKay PE

That's what I kinda thought about crossfit.  I already have a fucked up back from a horseback riding accident, and 'bad' form is already a no-no.  I guess I was looking int9o it because there is a place close to where I'm moving and I'm trying to find someplace either close to work (so I can work out after and drive home ultra sweaty) or close to home (so I can work out and take a shower before work).


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> I want a beer.


Amen.


----------



## ashmur90

Lizmutt said:


> What is the plan if you guys pass? Do you have a celebration trip planned or are you just going to drink? I am letting myself buy a very large LEGO set I have been eyeing for a while.


IF I pass, I plan on getting rid of most of my materials to people next in line. And likely just get me a nice slice of cake.


----------



## DuckC37

Lizmutt said:


> What is the plan if you guys pass? Do you have a celebration trip planned or are you just going to drink? I am letting myself buy a very large LEGO set I have been eyeing for a while.


I planned a trip to Belize starting next Friday before I realized it was around the exam results release window. Pass or fail going to go diving and spend some time relaxing. If results are STILL not out, then at least exploring will take my mind off it.

Which LEGO set?


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## Lizmutt

DuckC37 said:


> I planned a trip to Belize starting next Friday before I realized it was around the exam results release window. Pass or fail going to go diving and spend some time relaxing. If results are STILL not out, then at least exploring will take my mind off it.
> 
> Which LEGO set?


Disney castle set. It is one of the few large sets I don't have. I have a problem...


----------



## leggo PE

Soooo close to Mexico time...

Now the focus is on getting as much snot out of my head as possible.


----------



## leggo PE

TMI?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

New day spam...I’m worried about getting stuck in Houston (it’s not where I live) with the flooding going on.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Thoughts on an orange colored Jeep Wrangler? We may end up with one. So one blue and one orange.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

thought that I would add to the spammmm


----------



## ashmur90

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Thoughts on an orange colored Jeep Wrangler? We may end up with one. So one blue and one orange.


As long as it isn't burnt orange, fine by me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Thoughts on an orange colored Jeep Wrangler? We may end up with one. So one blue and one orange.


Illini Fans?


----------



## DerekJeter

spamela


----------



## ashmur90

Lunch in an hour. currently dying from hunger. Send help. 

Whoever decided our lunch and learn should be at 12:30 needs to be reprimanded.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Illini Fans?


No... SO loves blue...we found an awesome orange looking one, so...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> TMI?


No, but this is:


----------



## Road Guy

feels like a Friday?


----------



## ashmur90

Road Guy said:


> feels like a Friday?


It sure does.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Is for me, but I have appointments tomorrow.


----------



## ashmur90

We get dessert at 3 today, then leaving at 3:30. Then tomorrow morning is cone contest so that's an hour and then I am free again. So I only have like 5 more hours of actual work this week.


----------



## DerekJeter

Spam for Results to be released tomorrow.


----------



## ashmur90

DerekJeter said:


> Spam for Results to be released tomorrow.


I love to spam.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Lizmutt said:


> Disney castle set. It is one of the few large sets I don't have. I have a problem...


Anyone who judges your hobby is the one with the problem, bro. Legos are awesome.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Thoughts on an orange colored Jeep Wrangler? We may end up with one. So one blue and one orange.


Go Broncos


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ashmur90 said:


> We get dessert at 3 today, then leaving at 3:30. Then tomorrow morning is cone contest so that's an hour and then I am free again. So I only have like 5 more hours of actual work this week.


What is a cone contest?...I’ve got a few ideas floating around in my head. I want to know which, if any, are right.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Go broncosBroncos


Oh yeah!!! That’ll be what we say when asked.


----------



## ashmur90

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> What is a cone contest?...I’ve got a few ideas floating around in my head. I want to know which, if any, are right.


Cone decorating contest for safety week.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

If I get the orange one, I’m thinking about putting black stripes on it, and naming it Tony.

It’ll be “Grrrrrrrrrrrreat!”


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ashmur90 said:


> Cone decorating contest for safety week.


Well, that was one of my ideas. The other was something to do with ice cream cones...you did mention dessert.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cone = Coney Island = New York = Hot Dogs


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I have to go to an offsite meeting for a couple hours. In the unlikely event that the release happens during that window. I'll start the map around 13:15 eastern.


meep


----------



## Lizmutt

Productiveness of this morning has been higher than I expected. My expectations were through the floor.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> meep


yeah. I've been back. Doesn't look like I'm making a map today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I take that back. I will be making a map today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

But its for a report I'm writing for work.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So I won't make a map for EB


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Well, I won't be making a real map for EB


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I might make a troll results map and post it here


----------



## RBHeadge PE

any suggestions for a brutally honest EB results map?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Just copy the one from last year


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Or, a blank map an big red letters that say “NO RESULTS YET”


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're never going to make it.

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## ashmur90

We all fail. The end.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> You're never going to make it.
> 
> Top
> 
> :bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> We all fail. The end.


I mentally read that post in Arya's voice.


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> I mentally read that post in Arya's voice.


Good. that's what I was going for.


----------



## DerekJeter

Pamsay.


----------



## ashmur90

I'm ready for a nap. Had Mediterranean food. Couldn't eat a lot of it due to the spices and my intolerance towards them, but I have dessert in an hour so it isn't all that bad.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 PE said:


> You're never going to make it.


I concur


----------



## 23and1

Spam pam am


----------



## ashmur90

spammity spam spam


----------



## DerekJeter

SPAM


----------



## JayKay PE

I love when contractors say they're importing one material (crushed stone) and then they import soil.  Which is not okay.  Not even when they come from the same facility.  Because the state likes sampling.  And you've done none.


----------



## squibbyfish

_*SpaM*_


----------



## RBHeadge PE

this thread is surprisingly dead given all the people on the site right now


----------



## squibbyfish




----------



## WannabeCivil




----------



## ashmur90

I got busy at work. 

Spamming since shit hit the fan earlier, apparently.


----------



## squibbyfish

Code:


continue waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Going to pick up kitten antibiotic.  Yay.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## Lizmutt

1.5 more hours of work this week then I am free!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ashmur90 said:


> Spamming since shit hit the fan earlier, apparently.


Hopefully due to work, and not the spices in the Mediterranean food.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Verrry late lunch SPAM


----------



## ashmur90

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Hopefully due to work, and not the spices in the Mediterranean food.


Hahahaha. It was work. And then I saw where NCEES snapped at people


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ashmur90 said:


> Hahahaha. It was work. And then I saw where NCEES snapped at people


Whaaaa? Where?


----------



## ashmur90

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Whaaaa? Where?


It was on waiting for suck thread.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ashmur90 said:


> It was on waiting for suck thread.


I just now went and looked.

I can believe they’re frustrated right about now. Thousands of people asking the same question over and over would make me upset too


----------



## ashmur90

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I just now went and looked.
> 
> I can believe they’re frustrated right about now. Thousands of people asking the same question over and over would make me upset too


Oh for sure. I am already going mad with everyone asking ME if I got results yet. Y’all will know ASAP. Quit asking lmao


----------



## txjennah PE

Buying a house is expensive and closing costs make me want to cry spam


----------



## ashmur90

txjennah PE said:


> Buying a house is expensive and closing costs make me want to cry spam


Ouch. Yes it is. Good luck with that.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

This flooding BS needs to stop.


----------



## leggo PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Thoughts on an orange colored Jeep Wrangler? We may end up with one. So one blue and one orange.


I live in an orange house! And have an orange bicycle!

My brother used to have an orange car...

Is any of this information help? Doubtful.


----------



## leggo PE

Also, @SNAPE/SMOTT PE I'm flying to Houston tonight (or, at least, hoping to) so if I get stranded there tomorrow on my way to Mexico, I may be sliding into your DM's... Here on EB, anyway.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Workin’, workin’, workin’ all da tiem


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Liek if u crie evry tiem


----------



## ashmur90

Woke up thirsty spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Not even asleep spam


----------



## ashmur90

Why am I awake spam


----------



## leggo PE

Woot woot made it to Houston amongst the storms. Looks nuts outside. Bumpy ride. 

Mexico flight isn't canceled, thankfully. Lots of other people's flights apparently are/we're. Soooo many people sleeping in the airport. 

I hope everyone here (and in the Houston area in general) is safe and sound.

Friday spam.


----------



## ashmur90

leggo PE said:


> Woot woot made it to Houston amongst the storms. Looks nuts outside. Bumpy ride.
> 
> Mexico flight isn't canceled, thankfully. Lots of other people's flights apparently are/we're. Soooo many people sleeping in the airport.
> 
> I hope everyone here (and in the Houston area in general) is safe and sound.
> 
> Friday spam.


Be safe. It isn't doing anything in Dallas. Just cold. Seriously, why the heck is it 52 degrees IN MAY?!


----------



## leggo PE

ashmur90 said:


> Be safe. It isn't doing anything in Dallas. Just cold. Seriously, why the heck is it 52 degrees IN MAY?!


It's 67 here at IAH.


----------



## ashmur90

leggo PE said:


> It's 67 here at IAH.


I'm a tad jealous. Cold fronts usually piddle out around Austin. I remember living in College Station (90 miles NW of Houston) and having to bring a pair of jeans in my car in the fall semester because of cold fronts making temp drop 30+ degrees.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ashmur90

it's "friday of safety week and we get free breakfast" spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> Why am I awake spam


nerves? or regular wake up time?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Woot woot made it to Houston amongst the storms. Looks nuts outside. Bumpy ride.
> 
> Mexico flight isn't canceled, thankfully. Lots of other people's flights apparently are/we're. Soooo many people sleeping in the airport.


Lots of reports that IAH has been having issues...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

just saw a tv ad for white claw, first time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

who's ready for another day of not getting results?


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> who's ready for another day of not getting results?


Me! Woo hoo!

And I am always up at 4:30 am during the week. I had a bit of a restless night last night. Leg cramps and nerves, I think. Anxiety is a bitch.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Need my results Spam!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> ... and nerves, I think. Anxiety is a bitch.


No worries, according to NCEES you only have 3-5 more weeks to go!


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Lots of reports that IAH has been having issues...


I believe it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam thread posts aren't real


----------



## leggo PE

About to be reunited with my best friendddddd!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> I believe it.


what is it? weather?


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> what is it? weather?


It's nasty down there. Really bad storms. So bad, they canceled school for the day.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

yeesh


----------



## EngrPaper

G'mornin'


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> yeesh


They are expected to get up to 15" of rain this weekend. Houston floods super easily, as well, so I don't blame them, honestly.


----------



## ashmur90

"waiting for my title 24 sheet to plot" spam. It takes 10 mins per sheet. It's a PDF in a PDF! LOL


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh man, I just looked and I passed!!!

Maybe.  Idk.  Green and red boxes look the same.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

color blind?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam thread rules apply:

But things are quiet this morning. The kind of quiet that precedes the release.


----------



## Ninjaneer13

Where are all the fake results posts? At least that gives a glimmer of hope that the results are near!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

there have been a few already, the usual over-early ones


----------



## EngrPaper

There have been some interesting phonies so far.  Though they need to step us the MS Paint skills to be believable.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

they don't have to be beleivable, they just need to get a momentary rise out of people.

Nothing will stand up to total scruntiny


----------



## preeb

Drank an energy drink.

I'm ready to spampost with Monster fury!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

we need to get to 15k, or the results won't come out


----------



## preeb

JUST GIVE ME THE FAIL


----------



## NikR_PE

preeb said:


> JUST GIVE ME THE FAIL


FAIL


----------



## preeb

FAIL RECEIVED

SADNESS PRODUCED

edit: TOP SPAM OBTAINED!


----------



## NikR_PE

drinking ensued????


----------



## preeb

Drinking Status: Working on it!


----------



## JayKay PE

Update on JK life: my dad mentioned he wants to maybe play video games (he's 64?, I think).  He said he'd like to do open world video games where he can explore/etc.  I'm thinking maybe Final Fantasy X (turn based action, but you can still wander around) or maybe Legend of Zelda/Breath of the Wild?  Options/ideas?  I don't play as much as I used to, and my brother plays kinda kiddy-games.  I do want to get him interested, because this is the first time he's ever mentioned this and all his kids played video games when we were younger (think Sonic on Sega, etc.)


----------



## JayKay PE

preeb said:


> FAIL RECEIVED
> 
> SADNESS PRODUCED
> 
> edit: TOP SPAM OBTAINED!


Wait, no, seriously?  SO SAD.  But think of this way, at least for NY you don't need to resubmit your whole application if you fail more than 3-times!  NY ALLOWS ENDLESS FAILURE UNTIL YOU PASS.


----------



## preeb

JayKay0914 said:


> Wait, no, seriously?  SO SAD.  But think of this way, at least for NY you don't need to resubmit your whole application if you fail more than 3-times!  NY ALLOWS ENDLESS FAILURE UNTIL YOU PASS.


No, not seriously. Sorry to pull your strings. I was responding to NikR giving me the "FAIL" on a previous post. I should've realized the "drop" date is around this time.

Getting top post can be a curse...


----------



## Wreckem

JayKay0914 said:


> Update on JK life: my dad mentioned he wants to maybe play video games (he's 64?, I think).  He said he'd like to do open world video games where he can explore/etc.  I'm thinking maybe Final Fantasy X (turn based action, but you can still wander around) or maybe Legend of Zelda/Breath of the Wild?  Options/ideas?  I don't play as much as I used to, and my brother plays kinda kiddy-games.  I do want to get him interested, because this is the first time he's ever mentioned this and all his kids played video games when we were younger (think Sonic on Sega, etc.)


Breath of the Wild would be an amazing game to start on. Skyrim for xbox would be another great one if hes into the fantasy genre.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wreckem said:


> Breath of the Wild would be an amazing game to start on. Skyrim for xbox would be another great one if hes into the fantasy genre.


I'm thinking breath of the wild might work, since it looks more 'adult (I can steal my brother's switch)', but not going to lie...Wind Waker might work, since my dad is a musician and he might think the 'conducting' thing is funny.  I've never played Skyrim before?  Is it a MMO?  I don't want him to get made fun of by mean pre-teens, thus making him not want to keep playing?


----------



## preeb

Yea I hear Breath of the Wild is quite good. I unfortunately never got really far into it.

If he's willing to try platforming he could try Super Mario Odyssey or A Hat in Time. Those are the last two games I played all the way through.


----------



## squibbyfish

Breath of the Wild is superb


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Also, @SNAPE/SMOTT PE I'm flying to Houston tonight (or, at least, hoping to) so if I get stranded there tomorrow on my way to Mexico, I may be sliding into your DM's... Here on EB, anyway.


Haha it's sad but all this time living in Texas and I don't think I've ever flown into the Houston airport...usually get my connections in Dallas.


----------



## EngrPaper

Skyrim isn't online - but it does have a very strong open world/exploring environment.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Wait, no, seriously?  SO SAD.  But think of this way, at least for NY you don't need to resubmit your whole application if you fail more than 3-times!  NY ALLOWS ENDLESS FAILURE UNTIL YOU PASS.


Finally an all you can eat buffet for exams.


----------



## JayKay PE

preeb said:


> Yea I hear Breath of the Wild is quite good. I unfortunately never got really far into it.
> 
> If he's willing to try platforming he could try Super Mario Odyssey or A Hat in Time. Those are the last two games I played all the way through.


My brother owns all those games/has played through all of them, so it should be easy to get him involved with them.  I just feel awkward going up to him and being like "Dad, maybe try this?"  I have to like...plant it near upstairs where he watches tv on the bed with the cat.  Maybe throw a couple oboe reed cases on it so he picks up the controller by mistake.

I've never played Skyrim and never has my brother.  I guess I want to have him play a game that we've played before, so if he hits a roadblock we can help out?


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> Finally an all you can eat buffet for exams.


As long as you pay the entry fee, they'll let you stay all night!


----------



## Wreckem

JayKay0914 said:


> I'm thinking breath of the wild might work, since it looks more 'adult (I can steal my brother's switch)', but not going to lie...Wind Waker might work, since my dad is a musician and he might think the 'conducting' thing is funny.  I've never played Skyrim before?  Is it a MMO?  I don't want him to get made fun of by mean pre-teens, thus making him not want to keep playing?


Skyrim is an offline game so he won't have to worry about screaming pre-teens. They have multiple games related to the series but this one is considered one of the best. The nice thing about older games is they're generally cheaper too. Switch games are nice because most of them actually have a resolution to them and don't keep getting updated for eternity like many modern games. As toony as Wind Waker is it was a great game as well, can't go wrong with Zelda.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> As long as you pay the entry fee, they'll let you stay all night!


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> View attachment 13026


----------



## preeb

JayKay0914 said:


> My brother owns all those games/has played through all of them, so it should be easy to get him involved with them.  I just feel awkward going up to him and being like "Dad, maybe try this?"  I have to like...plant it near upstairs where he watches tv on the bed with the cat.  Maybe throw a couple oboe reed cases on it so he picks up the controller by mistake.
> 
> I've never played Skyrim and never has my brother.  I guess I want to have him play a game that we've played before, so if he hits a roadblock we can help out?


Hm, maybe you can play a bit of it in the living room and maybe he would give it a try after watching you or your brother play?



JayKay0914 said:


> As long as you pay the entry fee, they'll let you stay all night!


I want to get out of the Hotel NY-PE!!


----------



## ashmur90

“I just won a 50 buck gift card for safety week participation” spam.


----------



## NikR_PE

ashmur90 said:


> “I just won a 50 buck gift card for safety week participation” spam.


uh oh. now you wont be able to claim workers compensation if injured.

big mistake.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spoiler



test


----------



## ashmur90

NikR said:


> uh oh. now you wont be able to claim workers compensation if injured.
> 
> big mistake.


Oh noes. I doomed.


----------



## txjennah PE

Good morning all.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

test


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## preeb

On a random note, driving in NYC stinks. I'm not used to the volume of drivers and the relatively aggressive nature of them.

I have to go back down there Tuesday and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## JayKay PE

preeb said:


> Hm, maybe you can play a bit of it in the living room and maybe he would give it a try after watching you or your brother play?
> 
> I want to get out of the Hotel NY-PE!!


Nah, he won't watch us play.  He'll say he has better stuff to work on/doesn't want to waste time.  He has to think that he decided to do this instead of forced.  Kinda like tricking a cat into taking it's medicine/playing with a new toy.

HOTEL NY PE IS THE BEST HOTEL.  Except CA hotel keeps being butt-heads.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ohhhh man office printer keeps printing an 11x17 figure on a letter size, even though I keep selecting the 11x17 option before printing.


----------



## ashmur90

Accurate map is accurate.


----------



## txjennah PE

preeb said:


> On a random note, driving in NYC stinks. I'm not used to the volume of drivers and the relatively aggressive nature of them.
> 
> I have to go back down there Tuesday and I'm not looking forward to it.


Oh god no I refuse to drive in NYC, LOL.


----------



## JayKay PE

preeb said:


> On a random note, driving in NYC stinks. I'm not used to the volume of drivers and the relatively aggressive nature of them.
> 
> I have to go back down there Tuesday and I'm not looking forward to it.


I mean, do you have to drive?  What time would you be driving in?  It's not thaaaaaat bad.  Unless you're in the mid/downtown area.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ashmur90

Spam so I can get results soonish


----------



## EngrPaper

txjennah PE said:


> Oh god no I refuse to drive in NYC, LOL.


I absolutely hate driving in cities.  Atlanta is bad enough a few times a year for me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh god no I refuse to drive in NYC, LOL.


ditto, or DC.


----------



## txjennah PE

EngrPaper said:


> I absolutely hate driving in cities.  Atlanta is bad enough a few times a year for me.


I haven't driven in Atlanta but I heard it's bad.  Dallas/Houston was intimidating enough for me, hahaha.


----------



## preeb

JayKay0914 said:


> I mean, do you have to drive?  What time would you be driving in?  It's not thaaaaaat bad.  Unless you're in the mid/downtown area.


Strictly speaking, no. But it would be logistically more complicated with the time constraints. Also it's less paperwork. I have a meeting in Brooklyn Bed-Stuy area at 10AM I'm trying to push to 11AM.

I think I'm just used to open roads and country roads Upstate. My commute up here is literally 10 minutes with no traffic, so I'm spoiled in that regard.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LOL, I literally ranted in my first masters about how bad Atlanta drivers are. But I'm way more comfortable driving there than Manhattan.

I don't drive in DC because of all the redlight and smart speeding cameras - cameras which occasionally tag the wrong cars.


----------



## preeb

My theory is that traffic and gridlock is the source of human misery. 

Nothing worse than being stuck in San Francisco watching the lights cycle through 100 times


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Actual video of my regular commute back in Philly:

















I'm used to aggressive driving. I can handle it way better than most.

But yeah, fuck driving in NYC and DC!


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Actual video of my regular commute back in Philly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm used to aggressive driving. I can handle it way better than most.
> 
> But yeah, fuck driving in NYC and DC!


That makes me laugh. I have family living in Philly and two of them are verrryyy aggressive drivers. I absolutely refuse to drive with my cousin lol.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The worst drivers I've seen were in Rio, then Rome. Philly would be a distant third.

Rio was chaotic, aggressive, and overtly violent. Rome was organized chaos. Philly is aggressive, predictable, and mildly violent.


----------



## preeb

I've driven in DC before and the layout was confusing from what I remember.

What I remember more is the flat tire I got and having to change it on the side of a city street.


----------



## Nashi

You get used to it here but I do adjust my aggressive driving (bitchiness) to where I'm driving in NY though.. when I drive upstate (anything Yonkers and above for a New Yorker) I take a breather knowing that people are more polite.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The worst drivers I've seen were in Rio, then Rome. Philly would be a distant third.
> 
> Rio was chaotic, aggressive, and overtly violent. Rome was organized chaos. Philly is aggressive, predictable, and mildly violent.


Haven't been to Rome but I have family in Naples, and the driving there is INSANE. And my dad was like, "Oh yeah, it's gotten so much better. You should have seen it 30 years ago." Nooope lol.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

spam


----------



## ashmur90

Driving in Florida was an experience.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Spam for spam's sake.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> Buying a house is expensive and closing costs make me want to cry spam


Agreed.  And then the neighbor threatens to have a house built on the empty lot next door... and to stop it you buy the land so they can't do that.  Sigh.  Only 6 more years on that loan.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Haven't been to Rome but I have family in Naples, and the driving there is INSANE. And my dad was like, "Oh yeah, it's gotten so much better. You should have seen it 30 years ago." Nooope lol.


Venezia was pretty bad too. I don't remember things being absofuckinglutely-rome-style awful in Sicily, Florence, or around Naples, still bad but not that bad.


----------



## DerekJeter

Call me King Arthur because I Spamelot


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> Driving in Florida was an experience.


Central Florida is pretty tame. Ditto for northern Florida (read: lower Georgia and lower Alabama). Southern Florida is indeed an experience. People simultaneously driving too fast, too slow, too clam, and too aggressive.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

We'd all make the most entertaining WhatsApp group.


----------



## JayKay PE

preeb said:


> Strictly speaking, no. But it would be logistically more complicated with the time constraints. Also it's less paperwork. I have a meeting in Brooklyn Bed-Stuy area at 10AM I'm trying to push to 11AM.
> 
> I think I'm just used to open roads and country roads Upstate. My commute up here is literally 10 minutes with no traffic, so I'm spoiled in that regard.


I mean, if you're going to Brooklyn, you could just avoid NYC all together and go through NJ.  NYC now has the congestion pricing on the bridges, etc. so it's very expensive to just drive through if you're not actually go to the city.

My commute in general is hell.  I live on LI so I have the daily LI commuters, who know that driving 80 is fun and efficient, and the Queens/NYC/Brooklyn commuters...who don't want to go over 55-MPH because the parkways don't allow you and they think they'll get pulled over.  Which makes for very frustrating summer commuting.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Agreed.  And then the neighbor threatens to have a house built on the empty lot next door... and to stop it you buy the land so they can't do that.  Sigh.  Only 6 more years on that loan.


That sucks


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> Central Florida is pretty tame. Ditto for northern Florida (read: lower Georgia and lower Alabama). Southern Florida is indeed an experience. People simultaneously driving too fast, too slow, too clam, and too aggressive.


I4 was under construction so it was wild. I did live there for five weeks in 2017, so.


----------



## txjennah PE

My project manager is sending edits piecemeal in like 20 different emails...send sanity please.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ashmur90

So full from late breakfast.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

is it time for lunch yet?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> is it time for lunch yet?


Yes?  I'm actually an hour behind everyone.  AND IT'S PIZZA DAY AT THE OFFICE AND YOU KNOW MY FEELINGS ON PIZZA DAY.


----------



## ashmur90

JayKay0914 said:


> Yes?  I'm actually an hour behind everyone.  AND IT'S PIZZA DAY AT THE OFFICE AND YOU KNOW MY FEELINGS ON PIZZA DAY.


PIZZAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

gAR i'M HUNGRY NOW,  THANKS.

Sorry, was typing plan notes.


----------



## preeb

Spam on pizza?


----------



## JayKay PE

ALSO JK HAS HAD 3 CUPS OF COFFEE AND 5 CUPS OF TEA.  IT IS A LITTLE EXCESSIVE.


----------



## preeb

JayKay0914 said:


> ALSO JK HAS HAD 3 CUPS OF COFFEE AND 5 CUPS OF TEA.  IT IS A LITTLE EXCESSIVE.


CAFFEINE IS SO FUN THOUGH

at least for the first few hours


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LD50 for caffeine in humans is about 150-200 mg/kg-body mass


----------



## preeb

Who will get the 7,777th post?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

how far are we from 7777?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

this post makes the 7770th reply


----------



## JayKay PE

You guys are so good with math.


----------



## JayKay PE

I have monthly reports due late this afternoon.  I really should get started on them.  And I'm like...Eh.  It's 2pm.  I'll be leaving soon.  Why do work that has a hard deadline?


----------



## squibbyfish

time to go home yet?


----------



## EI_EI_OH

squibbyfish said:


> time to go home yet?


Yes, you may leave now. Have a great weekend!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

leggo PE said:


> Also, @SNAPE/SMOTT PE I'm flying to Houston tonight (or, at least, hoping to) so if I get stranded there tomorrow on my way to Mexico, I may be sliding into your DM's... Here on EB, anyway.


How’d it go? I mean, we’ve had some pretty bad weather.


----------



## DerekJeter

Time to send random spam?


----------



## squibbyfish

spamdom


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  Another cup of tea and then I will get started on these monthly reports.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Okay.  Another cup of tea and then I will get started on these monthly reports.






RBHeadge PE said:


> LD50 for caffeine in humans is about 150-200 mg/kg-body mass


^


----------



## JayKay PE

I have a lot of kg-body mass.


----------



## ashmur90

Best thing to do on cool dreary day? Nap.


----------



## squibbyfish




----------



## DerekJeter

maps


----------



## RBHeadge PE

maps or naps?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> maps or naps?


Naps. Definitely.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Naps. Definitely.


I was wondering when we'd see you today?

BTW, you missed nothing


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was wondering when we'd see you today?
> 
> BTW, you missed nothing


Yah, it’s been a busy day so far, and it will be even busier.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

2 things:

1) @LyceeFruit beat me to the response to the dude who hates NCEES, and

2) Seattle driving sucks but comes nowhere close to Philly for me.


----------



## JayKay PE

Update: 1 progress report done.  2 more to go!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yeah, that dude needs to calm down and get some perspective.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I didn’t wanna respond since every other of my posts seems to be jesting lately, didn’t wanna give the wrong impression


----------



## RBHeadge PE

you didn't need to respond


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've never driven in Seattle. But when I was there, driving conditions seemed pretty tame. Is it just generic big city stuff?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> 2 things:
> 
> 1) @LyceeFruit beat me to the response to the dude who hates NCEES, and
> 
> 2) Seattle driving sucks but comes nowhere close to Philly for me.


*bows* 

I'm living in the general forum since someone in the power forum makes me rage and is more annoying than "Guy who hates NCEES"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I thought we "cute penguin photo" bombed that thread into digression. Why are people still posting there?!


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've never driven in Seattle. But when I was there, driving conditions seemed pretty tame. Is it just generic big city stuff?


It’s actually that people are too “polite.” “You go, no you go,” type thing, and suddenly the backup runs for 500 miles. It’d Be one thing if people were defensive drivers, but noooo....


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

and now I see a thread where people took my sarcasm-labeled post seriously and are discussing


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Top Spam and 7800 spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> It’s actually that people are too “polite.” “You go, no you go,” type thing, and suddenly the backup runs for 500 miles. It’d Be one thing if people were defensive drivers, but noooo....


Is Washington: Canada-South?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Kevo_303 said:


> Top Spam and 7800 spam


I see what you did there


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

I gotta design this spamdrel beam which has a spam of 18 feet and spams three bays. owners spamifications dictate the shape to be cold-formed SPMM members. Need some help here.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is Washington: Canada-South?


Eh?

(maybe in that sense)


----------



## JayKay PE

Kevo_303 said:


> Top Spam and 7800 spam


Wiener wiener


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I thought we "cute penguin photo" bombed that thread into digression. Why are people still posting there?!


Basically did. That one guy, R, periodically posts and I get stabby. But the board has largely been quiet since peguin-geddan. It's no longer enjoyable to be in that forum for me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> ... since peguin-geddan.


dear sweet cheezit, I so need to find a way to use "pengui-geddan" that in a sentence in the near future


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Why wait? Freakin’ Penguin-geddan!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> dear sweet cheezit, I so need to find a way to use "pengui-geddan" that in a sentence in the near future


I'm giving you some good lines today


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

the fake state threads are multiplying


----------



## RBHeadge PE

making the map (next week?) is going to be a bitch with all of the fake threads


----------



## DerekJeter

*FAKE RESULTS ARE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!i!!!!!*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Wiener wiener


Cheekin’ deenir


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> making the map (next week?) is going to be a bitch with all of the fake threads


I can't wait for you say 800 times "only post in the map thread if you have results"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've given up on that tactic.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I might need to deputize a few people to help me wrangle up the released states


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Or I could do it snobum_PE style and just update once a day


----------



## JayKay PE

Update once a week.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

that'd be an easy update


----------



## JayKay PE

The yellow stands for "Idk.  Sometime this year, 4 srs"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> The yellow stands for "Idk.  Sometime this year, 4 srs"


Feeling cute, might release results today, idk


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Feeling cute, might release results today, idk


----------



## txjennah PE

Any spammers left? Anyone? Is there anybody out there...


----------



## NikR_PE

yo wassup


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR said:


> yo wassup


Yayyyyyy hello


----------



## NikR_PE

why are y'all working so late.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I don’t know about you, but I’m not working.


----------



## txjennah PE

I am like a loser


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam for the cause


----------



## ashmur90

Spamming so we can get closer to results


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

For us ladies:

https://www.xenaworkwear.com/


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Just got home from work spam


----------



## adavi248

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Just got home from work spam


BOURBON TIME


----------



## ashmur90

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> For us ladies:
> 
> https://www.xenaworkwear.com/


Omg those are incredible.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oh boy I can finally spam with all the peeps

Aaaaaand they’re gone


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## ashmur90

Thunderstorm spam


----------



## EngrPaper

Aaaannnndddd the daughter is napping so here I sit.


----------



## ashmur90

Watching Live PD from DVR and doing laundry


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still doing work on the bathroom spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Raining....some more. No horse lessons today. And possibly no baseball game (they scheduled it for indoors), but, it’s storming.


----------



## adavi248

Sup spammers! I got a feeling! first ever Saturday release!


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> still doing work on the bathroom spam


Parents have major clog in their plumbing somewhere. Might have to do that soon.


----------



## ashmur90

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Raining....some more. No horse lessons today. And possibly no baseball game (they scheduled it for indoors), but, it’s storming.


I put out fertilizer on Monday. I think I’ve had enough rain now: it can stop.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> Parents have major clog in their plumbing somewhere. Might have to do that soon.


me or you?


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> me or you?


Me and my parents both lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Let me tell you something about clogged pipelines...


----------



## ashmur90

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Let me tell you something about clogged pipelines...


Messy and expensive af.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

use a snake


----------



## Dr. Barber

Week 6 spam


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> use a snake


They did. Come to find out, the sewer line from house to street is going to need to be replaced and eventually the back one too. Grand total of 18k. They’re hoping that they can do one at a time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> use a snake


I don’t think they like the taste of poo.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ashmur90 said:


> They did. Come to find out, the sewer line from house to street is going to need to be replaced and eventually the back one too. Grand total of 18k. They’re hoping that they can do one at a time.


We recently had our drain get clogged about 5 feet before the sewer line. We were pretty lucky and were able to get it fixed by a plumber in an hour, but not before the problem caused our basement to flood.

Sucks about your drain pipes


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> They did. Come to find out, the sewer line from house to street is going to need to be replaced and eventually the back one too. Grand total of 18k. They’re hoping that they can do one at a time.


homeowners insurance may cover it. They did where I used to live.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

‘Night


----------



## ashmur90

Morning spam. Let’s do it


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

‘Ello, govnah


----------



## ashmur90

So full from lunch spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

4 hours until GoT spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Got spam?


----------



## ashmur90

Monday morning spam. This is going to be a long week.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

There's potential for snow tomorrow in my state so yes, long week indeed


----------



## ashmur90

LyceeFruit said:


> There's potential for snow tomorrow in my state so yes, long week indeed


Uhhhh...snow? Meanwhile, in Texas....


----------



## EngrPaper

I would definitely take some snow right now...  Or results.  You know, either one would be a plus.


----------



## ashmur90

Results would be wonderful. I think my anxiety is creating some stomach ulcers....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ashmur90 said:


> Uhhhh...snow? Meanwhile, in Texas....


Yeah... elevations above ~2500ft in Maine &amp; NH are likely to see accumulating snow tomorrow... I am curious how much Mt Washington will get, forecast is 6+ inches in the next 48 hours.


----------



## ashmur90

Yeesh that's insanity.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh.  Guy is back from the field and he is playing smooth jazz just loud enough to be annoying.  Which means I'm stuck with my headphones in all day.

Also, had a mini argument with my mom last night.  She was complaining about how things aren't getting done at their house (which I am moving in to save money towards a down payment).  This includes a skylight that needs some patching, some painting, etc.  But when I say, "I'll just hire someone to get it done" she got really huffy and was like "You need to be saving money" and I'm really like, "If this will make you happy, and you know dad won't help, why don't you let me help you?".

This pretty much means I'm going to need to wait for them to go upstate and then just get a guy to come in and get it done in an afternoon (which shouldn't be difficult, since it's not a skylight replacement, just kinda fixing the edges that have a crack due to the house settling/painting around the area).


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Ugh.  Guy is back from the field and he is playing smooth jazz just loud enough to be annoying.  Which means I'm stuck with my headphones in all day.


I'd definitely say something. No way am I gonna be forced to wear headphones all day


----------



## ashmur90

Dude next to me is so freaking loud when he's in office, I want to yell SHUT UP!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'd definitely say something. No way am I gonna be forced to wear headphones all day


Wait.  I think he turned it down after more people came into the office around 9:00, so maybe he just had it at a higher volume since he was the only person in the office?  Either way, I can't really hear it anymore with one earbud in, which is fine.  

I don't mind wearing my headphones all day...But I like keeping one ear off, so I can hear when someone is talking/trying to get my attention.  Plus smooth jazz gives me flashbacks to student lessons at my parent's house.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Monday morning spam.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

What should I have for lunch spam but not spam

I've got a 15-21mi bike ride tonight, into another freaking headwind after coaching for Girls on the Run. So I've preemptively convinced boyfriend to go out for burritos after. But I don't have anything for lunch and my backup ideas in the work freezer are all burritos


----------



## ashmur90

Is there anywhere nearby you can grab food?


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> What should I have for lunch spam but not spam
> 
> I've got a 15-21mi bike ride tonight, into another freaking headwind after coaching for Girls on the Run. So I've preemptively convinced boyfriend to go out for burritos after. But I don't have anything for lunch and my backup ideas in the work freezer are all burritos


cant go wrong with ice cream


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ashmur90 said:


> Is there anywhere nearby you can grab food?


SO MANY PLACES.

I work in the downtown. I've got Thai, Japanese, 3-5 sandwich shops, 2 smoothie bowl places, Italian, pizza, French, etc all without walking distance and without being a chain. Add in chains and I have more options. It's just narrowing it down lol

I'm leaning towards the Thai place since it's the furthest, we've got a step challenge at work, and it's going to rain/snow tomorrow


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> cant go wrong with ice cream


I have ice cream for after burritos!


----------



## ashmur90

LyceeFruit said:


> I have ice cream for after burritos!


Important question: which brand/flavor?


----------



## NikR_PE

ashmur90 said:


> Important question: which brand/flavor?


Anything with dark chocolate.


----------



## NikR_PE

FYI I just had  M&amp;M's Chocolate Cookies w/Chocolate Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## ashmur90

omg that sounds incredible.


----------



## NikR_PE

bloody birthday celebrations in the office always breaking my weak will to eat healthy.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ashmur90 said:


> Important question: which brand/flavor?


Ben &amp; Jerrys Americone Dream if I recall correctly.


----------



## Nashi

Ben and Jerry's Coffee Buzz Buzz Buzz...so good


----------



## ashmur90

I love Cherry Garcia, personally. And the core of cookie dough.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Nashi said:


> Ben and Jerry's Coffee Buzz Buzz Buzz...so good


I want to try it but boyfriend doesn't like coffee and I don't usually have ice cream at my place, only his lol. We share ice cream


----------



## Nashi

its chocolate espresso chunks I haven't had it in a long time...its hard to find it in the supermarket by me.

My husband has better luck finding it for me I'm texting him now..haha


----------



## ashmur90

My therapist talked me down from cliff today because of my results anxiety. I feel better.


----------



## Nashi

Ive only tried pad thai when I had thai food. Sometimes its awesome...when they make it in a wok. I thought I found a good place for it and then the next time I went it wasn't good. I asked them what they did different...it wasn't made in a wok...it ruined pad thai for me.


----------



## JayKay PE

Thai food = the best.  Unfortunately, where my office is means I need to take my car to pick up anything for lunch.  Which means sad soup lunch for JK most of the time, since I forget my lunch all the time.

As for Ben &amp; Jerry's...I don't like chocolate and/or coffee that much, and a lot of their flavors have that, but I am a fan of the new Wake &amp; No Bake cookie core pint.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Thai food = the best.  Unfortunately, where my office is means I need to take my car to pick up anything for lunch.  Which means sad soup lunch for JK most of the time, since I forget my lunch all the time.
> 
> As for Ben &amp; Jerry's...I don't like chocolate and/or coffee that much, and a lot of their flavors have that, but I am a fan of the new Wake &amp; No Bake cookie core pint.


the wake &amp; bake is amazing.

My old office with this company was located near nothing. Thankfully there was a cafeteria since we shared the building with an insurance company. But the lunch was usually overpriced and meh. So it was often driving for lunch if you forgot something. Now, I have probably 50 options within walking distance, including chains and a 1mi radius.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

View attachment 13045


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> My therapist talked me down from cliff today because of my results anxiety. I feel better.


I can't tell if you're joking or not?


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can't tell if you're joking or not?


Oh yeah, totally. My anxiety has ramped up significantly this weekend, to the point of horrible nightmares. It's making it hard to eat, focus, etc. I know it isn't the end of the world if I fail again, but damn my pride and ego is gonna take a hit.


----------



## Nashi

JayKay0914 said:


> Thai food = the best.  Unfortunately, where my office is means I need to take my car to pick up anything for lunch.  Which means sad soup lunch for JK most of the time, since I forget my lunch all the time.
> 
> As for Ben &amp; Jerry's...I don't like chocolate and/or coffee that much, and a lot of their flavors have that, but I am a fan of the new Wake &amp; No Bake cookie core pint.


I always forget my lunch too or I forget part of it. Today I managed to remember to grab the tuna but forgot the mayo...I have soup and pb and j here as a last resort. I really want yucca fries with spicy sauce.


----------



## DerekJeter

*FAKE RESULTS ARE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!i!!!!!*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Nashi said:


> I always forget my lunch too or I forget part of it. Today I managed to remember to grab the tuna but forgot the mayo...I have soup and pb and j here as a last resort. I really want yucca fries with spicy sauce.


There's no "office use" bottle of mayo?


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> the wake &amp; bake is amazing.
> 
> My old office with this company was located near nothing. Thankfully there was a cafeteria since we shared the building with an insurance company. But the lunch was usually overpriced and meh. So it was often driving for lunch if you forgot something. Now, I have probably 50 options within walking distance, including chains and a 1mi radius.


Ugh.  My office doesn't even have that.  We're supposedly moving offices next year, but it's moving closer to the OM's house...which means we need to go through this really busy portion of LI and nobody is looking forward to this move.  I wish we moved closer to the main expressway, so it'd be easier for me.  T_T

@Nashi I want all the fries.  But not yucca fries.  The last batch I got was gross and I had to drown in guac.


----------



## ashmur90

There's no office use ketchup and it makes me sad. I have resorted to a bunch of ketchup packets in my desk I have stashed over the past few months.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I solved my lunch dilemma. I forgot about this other sandwich shop that's still a decent walk away.

So I get my steps in AND I get a sandwich on fresh made bread.


----------



## NikR_PE

All condiments are "office use", if you take the initiative.


----------



## ashmur90

Sounds incredible.

I'm too nervous to eat.


----------



## NikR_PE

DerekJeter said:


> *FAKE RESULTS ARE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!i!!!!!*


did you pass?


----------



## Nashi

I looked in the fridge...no one has any mayo. My early riser son woke while I was getting ready and I was taking care of him and I completely forgot to grab the mayo. I need to get better about making lunches at night before bed but last night I had to watch thrones.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## Nashi

I'm disappointed in thrones...I wanted to learn more about the white walkers and I didn't want Danerys to go all mad queen.

Also disappointed in Cersei's demise.


----------



## JayKay PE

Nashi said:


> I'm disappointed in thrones...I wanted to learn more about the white walkers and I didn't want Danerys to go all mad queen.
> 
> Also disappointed in Cersei's demise.


Highlighting the importance of civil and structural engineers signing off all documents.  Just sayin.


----------



## ashmur90

I am too tired from GoT last night. When you wake up at 4:30 am....


----------



## ashmur90

I was surprised at the crumbling. Obviously they didn't have licensed engineers who built King's Landing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Nashi said:


> I looked in the fridge...no one has any mayo. My early riser son woke while I was getting ready and I was taking care of him and I completely forgot to grab the mayo. I need to get better about making lunches at night before bed but last night I had to watch thrones.


Idk about making a tuna salad sandwich the night before, soggy bread. 

Did you happen to grab an avocado or guac? You can mix that with the tuna and it's SO GOOD.


----------



## JayKay PE

Nashi said:


> I looked in the fridge...no one has any mayo. My early riser son woke while I was getting ready and I was taking care of him and I completely forgot to grab the mayo. I need to get better about making lunches at night before bed but last night I had to watch thrones.


Eat it straight from the can while making eye contact with a co-worker.  Assert dominance through dry fish meat.


----------



## Nashi

haha...I'm sure everyone loves the smell of fish in the break room

I could sprinkle in some salt and pepper and lemon or I could stone soup it and look to see if someone has plain yogurt. I've put yogurt in before and it was good.


----------



## Road Guy

its a great day to be at work!

(when you have a house full of family)


----------



## NikR_PE

Nashi said:


> haha...I'm sure everyone loves the smell of fish in the break room
> 
> I could sprinkle in some salt and pepper and lemon or I could stone soup it and look to see if someone has plain yogurt. I've put yogurt in before and it was good.


microwave it for added damage.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Nashi said:


> haha...I'm sure everyone loves the smell of fish in the break room
> 
> I could sprinkle in some salt and pepper and lemon or I could stone soup it and look to see if someone has plain yogurt. I've put yogurt in before and it was good.


My coworker microwaves egg whites.

Canned tuna is much better.


----------



## Nashi

LyceeFruit said:


> Idk about making a tuna salad sandwich the night before, soggy bread.
> 
> Did you happen to grab an avocado or guac? You can mix that with the tuna and it's SO GOOD.


I will definitely try the guac idea...sounds so good. I think I might be able to find small packets of mayo on the second floor break room...barely giving me enough mayo but enough to make it taste good.


----------



## Dr. Barber




----------



## Dr. Barber

Spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

Top spam


----------



## ashmur90

Been feeling a sneeze past 20 mins. Won't come out.


----------



## NikR_PE

do y'all have office use pepper?


----------



## ashmur90

NikR said:


> do y'all have office use pepper?


Yes. Salt, pepper, cutlery, plates, hot sauce, etc etc. Just no ketchup or mayo


----------



## NikR_PE

ashmur90 said:


> Yes. Salt, pepper, cutlery, plates, hot sauce, etc etc. Just no ketchup or mayo


might help with the sneeze situation.


----------



## ashmur90

You got a laugh out of me. With as stressed and anxious as I am, that's a feat.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nashi said:


> haha...I'm sure everyone loves the smell of fish in the break room
> 
> I could sprinkle in some salt and pepper and lemon or I could stone soup it and look to see if someone has plain yogurt. I've put yogurt in before and it was good.


i JUST ATE MY PLAIN YOGURT.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> i JUST ATE MY PLAIN YOGURT.


WHY DIDN'T YOU GIVE SOME TO @Nashi!!!!  SO SELFISH.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> WHY DIDN'T YOU GIVE SOME TO @Nashi!!!!  SO SELFISH.


If I had seen the comment before I ate it, I would have!


----------



## Nashi

JayKay0914 said:


> WHY DIDN'T YOU GIVE SOME TO @Nashi!!!!  SO SELFISH.


Yeah I woulda totally used your yogurt if it was in the fridge haha

I found some mayo packets though Yay


----------



## ashmur90

Who wants to sit through this electrical team meeting today? anyone? total waste of our time.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ashmur90

meeting got canceled spam.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Just now going to work spam...


----------



## ashmur90

My heart is pounding because apparently real deal results are comign out today...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My sandwich is good, forgot how long this shop takes to make sandwiches tho...


----------



## ashmur90

Someone help me calm the hell down.


----------



## squibbyfish

Can't. Am a wreck


----------



## ashmur90

Well misery loves company


----------



## DerekJeter

NikR said:


> did you pass?


no


----------



## DerekJeter

NikR said:


> did you pass?


no


----------



## DerekJeter

NikR said:


> did you pass?


no


----------



## JayKay PE

ashmur90 said:


> Someone help me calm the hell down.


THINK OF CHICKENS.  DELICIOUS CRISPY CHICKENS.


----------



## ashmur90

Sory to hear that.


----------



## NikR_PE

DerekJeter said:


> no


I was asking for the fake results. I am not sure if you are srs or not.


----------



## ashmur90

Need to go heat up my food and force myself to eat.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ashmur90 said:


> Need to go heat up my food and force myself to eat.


I got half way thru my sandwich when the 1st post came in. My head hurts. My soul hurts.


----------



## squibbyfish

Welcome to the Suck thread got awful quiet. 

Nevermind, am dum


----------



## ashmur90

It's pasta. I need to eat the pasta. Wish me luck.


----------



## DerekJeter

NikR said:


> I was asking for the fake results. I am not sure if you are srs or not.


I fake failed


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I legit failed.

And I can't leave early like my boss said I could since I need to be at Girls on the Run in 2 hours.


----------



## ashmur90

LyceeFruit said:


> I legit failed.
> 
> And I can't leave early like my boss said I could since I need to be at Girls on the Run in 2 hours.


I'm really sorry to hear that.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ashmur90 said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that.


Thanks, it happens.

I *could* leave but it's kind of pointless


----------



## ashmur90

I've been so calm up to today and now my anxiety is getting the best of me. I can't focus.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

46 MEMBERS, 1 ANONYMOUS, 605 GUESTS 


That's a lot


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> I've been so calm up to today and now my anxiety is getting the best of me. I can't focus.


Can you go for a run? Or maybe take something OTC


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> Can you go for a run? Or maybe take something OTC


Not in downtown dallas. I am doing breathing exercises to keep me calm.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Good luck! I'm pulling for you.


----------



## ashmur90

Thank you. All my friends are rooting for me. I just don't want to see red again.


----------



## JayKay PE

Don't worry if you fail!  I failed I think twice before I finally passed on the third time!  If you believe in yourself (and lock yourself into a room for 4-months with no outside contact and get jaundice) you too can pass the JayKay-way!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

You make it sound so appealing!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I told boyfriend I'm not going on the bike ride but I'll be running instead. Frankly, I prefer running. But I also packed shorts and it's 46F with an 18mph wind and our routes are 90% headwind. So NO. My run will help with the feelings of sadness.


----------



## JayKay PE

You know what helps the feeling of sadness?  Making a huge batch of focaccia.  Unless you do now know how to make it.  Then I apologize.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

I heard its flurrying and snowing in parts of New England today?


----------



## JayKay PE

WHAT?  SO JEALOUS!!!  It's around 50 here with crap rain.  Last night was low 40s.  I hate fake spring.


----------



## Dr. Barber

Dr. Barber said:


> Most states are releasing results May 14th.


“Called it” Spam


----------



## ashmur90

I am pacing my office spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

you get your own office?! nice!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Not even 8k posts yet


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> you get your own office?! nice!


No...I am doing laps around the floor. It's an open concept so I wish I had my own office.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Helping RB by watching the results thread spam


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ashmur90

Have an hour left of work. If they release them after I get off I think I'd like it better.


----------



## Road Guy

Just got a call from NCEES and they’d like to at least get this thread to 9K before releasing ...


----------



## ashmur90

Well you can't say I'm lacking in contribution.


----------



## leggo PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> How’d it go? I mean, we’ve had some pretty bad weather.


I made it! And made it to Mexico, also. And back to CA.

We did have to take a route around the storm on the flight from Houston to Mexico, which added about 45 minutes to the flight, but I wasn't complaining.


----------



## JayKay PE

Need more porn bots.  I know they'd have gotten this thread to 15k.  Just saying.


----------



## ashmur90

Porn bots lol


----------



## JayKay PE

They get the job done.


----------



## ashmur90

True dat.


----------



## DerekJeter

spppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ashmur90

Imma spam until I get my results


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> Imma spam until I get my results


we'll get up to 15k in no time


----------



## ashmur90

Ha because Texas is being slow this year.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

yeah, I'm not sure why. I would've thought it would be out by now. I guess it'll be early tomorrow morning instead


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*Spam thread: 35+ days *

7,990 replies

38,636 views

*Suck thread: 35+ days*

 1,505 replies

108,942 views

*Map thread: &lt;8 hrs*

 169 replies

16,269 views

This just aint right


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Top Spam and 8000 Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ty


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

word


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, release day was really busy this year. Now to take a end of day break and look at my 401(k)


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## ashmur90

Well. I am gonna drug myself into oblivion so I can sleep tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Don’t do the drugs


----------



## ashmur90

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Don’t do the drugs


Nah it’s just ibuprofen PM (back is killing me from workout) and melatonin. Nothing crazy


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Don't over do it that you accidently sleep in tomorrow and miss work or the results.

Warning: the below could add to the anxiety.



Spoiler



I expect Texas to release early tomorrow, so maybe you

_do_ want to sleep in awaken to the results


----------



## Road Guy

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Don’t do the drugs


Without me.....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM HIGH


----------



## enrique_nola

Pretty bummed about being left out of the fun today, but there's always tomorrow...again


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> *Spam thread: 35+ days *
> 
> 7,990 replies
> 
> 38,636 views
> 
> *Suck thread: 35+ days*
> 
> 1,505 replies
> 
> 108,942 views
> 
> *Map thread: &lt;8 hrs*
> 
> 169 replies
> 
> 16,269 views
> 
> This just aint right


Ikr


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So much chaos in the results thread.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also SPAM WHILE YOU CAN, SPAM THREAD GOIN’ CLOSE SOON


----------



## NikR_PE

sure. might as well


----------



## RBHeadge PE

enrique_nola said:


> Pretty bummed about being left out of the fun today, but there's always tomorrow...again


which state are you waiting on?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> So much chaos in the results thread.


and the map thread


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> So much chaos in the results thread.


and the suck thread


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Basically, everywhere but the SPAM thread.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

this class went from being so restrained and quiet to bonkers in like a three day period


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Also SPAM WHILE YOU CAN, SPAM THREAD GOIN’ CLOSE SOON


won;t even make it to 9k. Disgraceful


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> this class went from being so restrained and quiet to bonkers in like a three day period


It's always the younger generation's fault.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> won;t even make it to 9k. Disgraceful


On the bright side, we did better than Oct 2018...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Also SPAM WHILE YOU CAN, SPAM THREAD GOIN’ CLOSE SOON


eventually we'll all figure out that we can use the random thoughts thread as a more controlled (?) spam thread to conversate


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> On the bright side, we did better than Oct 2018...


yeah, I really f%^&amp;8ed it up last year.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> yeah, I really f%^&amp;8ed it up last year.


I honestly have a hard time believing it was your bad. If people really wanted to spam, they could have.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

And the site is still rationing out my recs today...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WHO'S ONLINE   28 MEMBERS, 0 ANONYMOUS, 217 GUESTS (SEE FULL LIST)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hey guests, I know you're reading the spam thread. Contribute, will ya?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I think they're f5'ing the map thread.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I probably won't have to make any updates to that until 915ish tomorrow.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

'night all.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I probably won't have to make any updates to that until 915ish tomorrow.


I’ll be awake...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Good, that makes one of us


----------



## ashmur90

I’ll be awake. I am right now. Lol at least I got some sleep


----------



## enrique_nola

RBHeadge PE said:


> which state are you waiting on?


Louisiana


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I heard its flurrying and snowing in parts of New England today?


Yeah, the White Mountains of NH have snow, haven't looked to see where in Maine or VT got it yet.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mornin'


----------



## ashmur90

Morning. Hoping for Texas results early this morning. My big boss is likely coming in today. She isn't biggest fan of me, so if she sees I am bummed and upset, I am afraid she'll use it against me. Hopefully it is a passing result, but power is known to be low passing rate so.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## ashmur90

Spammity spam spam.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> Morning. Hoping for Texas results early this morning. My big boss is likely coming in today. She isn't biggest fan of me, so if she sees I am bummed and upset, I am afraid she'll use it against me. Hopefully it is a passing result, but power is known to be low passing rate so.


anyway you can avoid her today irrespective of result?


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> anyway you can avoid her today irrespective of result?


Considering she sits right next to me, no.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I know theres a solution to that problem, just gotta concentrate


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Colorado spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

heartbeat thump, heartbeat thump, heartbeat thump, heartbeat thump, heartbeat thump,


----------



## ashmur90

I failed again. Really discouraged and upset because there was basically no improvement over last exam session.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm so sorry to read that!


----------



## enrique_nola

ashmur90 said:


> I failed again. Really discouraged and upset because there was basically no improvement over last exam session.


You're not the first to be in this position and history has shown that it's more than possible to pass after multiple attempts.  Might have to adjust your strategy.  Dust your shoulders off.

Edit: also, preparing for the worst for my results.  Braced...


----------



## DerekJeter

Spamming to Pass!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ashmur90 said:


> I failed again. Really discouraged and upset because there was basically no improvement over last exam session.


*hugs* I 100% know how you feel.

If you decide to take it again this fall, maybe we could PM and trade study material &amp; ideas so we get it this time.


----------



## ashmur90

LyceeFruit said:


> *hugs* I 100% know how you feel.
> 
> If you decide to take it again this fall, maybe we could PM and trade study material &amp; ideas so we get it this time.


I think I am taking it next April. Already have a lot of weekend stuff coming up in September.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WHO'S ONLINE   118 MEMBERS, 0 ANONYMOUS, 584 GUESTS (SEE FULL LIST)


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spamming


----------



## itsNOTtinkeringSEEmath

OK, finally spamming for Washington State.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

itsNOTtinkeringSEEmath said:


> OK, finally spamming for Washington State.


@ChebyshevII_PE will be proud!


----------



## enrique_nola

Spamming when I shouldn't be


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

itsNOTtinkeringSEEmath said:


> OK, finally spamming for Washington State.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

just keep spamming


----------



## 23and1

need to burn through this anxiety with some SPAM!


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Passed Spam


----------



## NikR_PE

congrats spam


----------



## enrique_nola

WHYYYYY


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Thanks Spam


----------



## enrique_nola

ALSO CONGRATS


----------



## 23and1

Congrats spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Congratulations!


----------



## itsNOTtinkeringSEEmath

Congrats spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## NikR_PE

how long will this thread last? spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It will be eternal. We just won’t be able to add to it


----------



## NikR_PE

had to ...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> had to ...
> 
> View attachment 13162


Indeed.


----------



## leggo PE

I mean, there are a select few who have the ability to shut it down... *cough cough*

Regardless, spam til your heart's content while you still can!


----------



## Master slacker

agetrhsrtsg4rtaq34t


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

There's measurable snow at the VT PE test site (Norwich University) and 2+ inches at the summit of Mt Washington right now. Also Sugarloaf Mt in Maine has snow too.

Snow spam. IN MAY.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ski trip!!!!!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

make sure to tree skip on the ski trip


----------



## JayKay PE

I WANT SNOW!!!  Long Island got like nothing this year and too much rain!  Horrible for the crops!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Snow sucked in WA this year. In the sense that we got too much and no one where I live knows how to drive in it for crap. Am I the only one around here sane enough to handle myself in those conditions?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So... what happens to the spam thread when all these tests have turned CBT....  and there is no more 8-12 week wait?  Sigh.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It’ll just always be open


----------



## User1

but like there's still 4 more weeks before SE results so...


----------



## NikR_PE

SE is a 16 hour exam. They would need 30k


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/data/washington-ranked-nations-best-state-by-u-s-news-world-report/?utm_content=buffere2d9b&amp;utm_medium=social&amp;utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_campaign=owned_buffer_f_m&amp;fbclid=IwAR2jdXEEDVhP6SWVOXLdi_dsaHao4THgiHybQzvckCsTch4f9DGwMlBxylE


----------



## NikR_PE

Maybe we should all move to the middle of nowhere.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Maybe we should all move to the middle of nowhere.


Exactly!


----------



## NikR_PE

But then seattletimes wont be able to brag about this next year. Y'all might be next to Louisiana.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m sorry you’re all such terrible people.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WHO'S ONLINE   126 MEMBERS, 0 ANONYMOUS, 506 GUESTS (SEE FULL LIST)


*Spam thread*

8,091 replies

39,585 views

*Suck thread*

1,772 replies

124,856 views

*map thread*

333 replies

37,054 views

If people had their priorities straight, the results would've been out after two weeks


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> So... what happens to the spam thread when all these tests have turned CBT....  and there is no more 8-12 week wait?  Sigh.


what happens to these forums when the test goes mostly or entirely CBT?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> but like there's still 4 more weeks before SE results so...


good point. SPAM FOR SE!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> SE is a 16 hour exam. They would need 30k


Gross.  Especially since there are less of us crazy SE wannabe's out there.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Gross.  Especially since there are less of us crazy SE wannabe's out there.


Better get spamming then!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## preeb

SPAM!

After a long day on the road, Imma just collapse


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> SPAM!
> 
> After a long day on the road, Imma just collapse


Congrats on passing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to keep the spam thread alive!


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Gross.  Especially since there are less of us crazy SE wannabe's out there.


Are you waiting on your SE results?

:bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

She’s dead, jim


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spammmmmmmmmming


----------



## Road Guy

Slap


----------



## Road Guy

A


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dinkus?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mornin'


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

...dinkus


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Are we there yet?


View attachment 12929


----------



## JayKay PE

Too much alcohol last night, dangerous nachos, and now too much coffee.

My belly hurts and I have kickboxing tonight.  T_T


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Too much alcohol last night, dangerous nachos, and now too much coffee.
> 
> My belly hurts and I have kickboxing tonight.  T_T


Did you at least get a gazebo out of it?


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Did you at least get a gazebo out of it?


This was not uncle drinking.  This was BD drinking.  Which means they had to be strong, but well spaced.  Plus I did the whole beer before liquor, never sicker, by mistake.

No gazebos.  Just regret.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> This was not uncle drinking.  This was BD drinking.  Which means they had to be strong, but well spaced.  Plus I did the whole beer before liquor, never sicker, by mistake.
> 
> No gazebos.  Just regret.


Regret is not nearly as beautiful as a gazebo. I am sorry.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Regret is not nearly as beautiful as a gazebo. I am sorry.


But a little egret is more beautiful than regret.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> But a little egret is more beautiful than regret.


R’s make everything ugly.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yo dawg, I heard you like dongles.


----------



## NikR_PE

Next it will come with a docking station


----------



## preeb

I really wish that docking station phone was more successful, but I realize it was too niche.

Android undocked, chromebook docked. I'd buy it!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> Are you waiting on your SE results?
> 
> :bananalama:


Nope.  But someday I will be.  Maybe.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Too much alcohol last night, dangerous nachos, and now too much coffee.
> 
> My belly hurts and I have kickboxing tonight.  T_T


Bellyache and kickboxing is a bad combo.  So is a belly full of, well, anything, and kickboxing.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Too much alcohol last night, dangerous nachos, and now too much coffee.
> 
> My belly hurts and I have kickboxing tonight.  T_T


Tell me more about the dangerous nachos.


----------



## leggo PE

Full day seminar on welding today!

I have high hopes that it should be good. Also hoping it doesn't go late, because it's a further commute to get to the venue than my normal office commute.

But hey! I'm not complaining. No work for me today!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Tell me more about the dangerous nachos.


Yes @JayKay0914, do tell!

View attachment 12904


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ugh....sucky week.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Tell me more about the dangerous nachos.


Dangerous nachos = Crispy corn Nachos or French fries piled high &amp; smothered melted cheddar cheese sauce, black bean puree, fresh guacamole, sour cream&amp; Pico de Gallo.  Had chicken, veggies, and ground beef.  Also had huge chunks of jalapeno that I couldn't see because the bar was dimly lit.  They were very dangerous and you couldn't find chips, so flying nacho topping was going everywhere.  Including my phone.  T_T


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Take a penny leave a penny thread...wtf, I need my 2 cents. They are all I have left....all that I have, and loosing them will make me senseless.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Nope.  But someday I will be.  Maybe.


me too


----------



## NikR_PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Take a penny leave a penny thread...wtf, I need my 2 cents. They are all I have left....all that I have, and loosing them will make me senseless.


Then maybe just take a few pennies.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NikR said:


> Then maybe just take a few pennies.


It’ll take more than a few  :2cents: , I’m afraid.


----------



## NikR_PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> It’ll take more than a few  :2cents: , I’m afraid.


Invest. Compound interest can do wonders. At least thats what they tell me about my retirement.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Invest. Compound interest can do wonders. At least thats what they tell me about my retirement.


Yes, a foundation with a notice with a rock with a geologist is a great investment.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m trying to invest, but work is getting in the way. Actually, it’s making things worse. Maybe I can get on short term disability to take a few weeks off?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I’m trying to invest, but work is getting in the way. Actually, it’s making things worse. Maybe I can get on short term disability to take a few weeks off?


Yes, sick. Of work. Perfect.


----------



## preeb

So, how much longer will this thread be open for?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

preeb said:


> So, how much longer will this thread be open for?


Well, we could go into a detailed analysis of previous spam threads...but everyone else is too busy analyzing the NCEES stuff.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I am the loneliest spammer


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Dangerous nachos = Crispy corn Nachos or French fries piled high &amp; smothered melted cheddar cheese sauce, black bean puree, fresh guacamole, sour cream&amp; Pico de Gallo.  Had chicken, veggies, and ground beef.  Also had huge chunks of jalapeno that I couldn't see because the bar was dimly lit.  They were very dangerous and you couldn't find chips, so flying nacho topping was going everywhere.  Including my phone.  T_T


I wish there was a “delicious” reaction.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I am the loneliest spammer


hello


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Well, we could go into a detailed analysis of previous spam threads...but everyone else is too busy analyzing the NCEES stuff.


That'll cool down over the next week.

I'm really looking forward to the CivE pounding the table for the next six months that cut score was 50, and that any evidence to the contrary is just there because someone was too embarrassed to report their "real" score.

1) The cut score doesn't matter

2) One shouldn't restudy with the goal of just barely making the (extra-low) cut score. They should study as if they need 80/80. The former is how you get to do the exercise more times, whereas the latter reduces that chance.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> hello


Ohai


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> One shouldn't restudy with the goal of just barely making the (extra-low) cut score. They should study as if they need 80/80. The former is how you get to do the exercise more times, whereas the latter reduces that chance.


Yep. If I did t study as if I was going to get 100%, I would have failed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pretty much. I'm going to leave it along though. They can have data gathering for a couple more days.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

who gets their results today?

I'm thinking Miss released and we don't know about it. SD is in the mail, isn't that one of the three great lies? But I guess we will know about it soon. I'll give HI 50/50.

Sounds like NJ has a few days left while they NJ the process.

RI, meh, who cares


----------



## User1

morning! i drove in today. also got like 7.5 hours of sleep!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7.5 hrs? I'm jealous


----------



## RBHeadge PE

66 Members, 0 Anonymous, 145 Guests




No one's posting, but people are still waiting on results I guess...


----------



## JayKay PE

I did kickboxing.  And it was so much more productive (don't know if that's the word) to the half hour gym classes/personal trainer sessions.  Like, I feel as if I did way more cardio and just general work than before.  And the kickboxing gym is very "we will text you.  You are part of the facebook group.  You are coming to class, don't leave us hanging!", which is something I kinda need when I'm working out.  A group and people telling me they missed me/I should come.

...plus gym members get discounts on mani/pedis at the nail place down a couple stores.  Which is totally a reason I should go.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So somehow last night, my cell phone blacked out and anytime I hit the "home" button, it'd starting vibrating. I couldn't get it to restart. So my friend drove us to the AT&amp;T store (and she brought a 3in book to read while they looked at my phone). We were in the store for 2 minutes, guy restarted my phone easily. I wasn't holding down the side buttons long enough. He has no idea how it blacked itself out and such but it's functioning fine now


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> So somehow last night, my cell phone blacked out and anytime I hit the "home" button, it'd starting vibrating. I couldn't get it to restart. So my friend drove us to the AT&amp;T store (and she brought a 3in book to read while they looked at my phone). We were in the store for 2 minutes, guy restarted my phone easily. I wasn't holding down the side buttons long enough. He has no idea how it blacked itself out and such but it's functioning fine now


I recently got a new phone and couldn’t get it to activate. I took it to the store and all they did was swap out the SD card, which I could have easily done. How embarrassing...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@ChebyshevII_PE it took us longer to get to the store than we were there for! It was ridiculous. I felt so silly.


----------



## txjennah PE

This thread is still up? yayyyyy


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Woot


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Long live the spam


----------



## txjennah PE

What states still have pending results?  SPAM FOR THE SLOW STATES


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM FOR THE SLOW STATES


----------



## Ble_PE

Is this thing still going??


----------



## txjennah PE

Ble_PE said:


> Is this thing still going??


No


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> What states still have pending results?  SPAM FOR THE SLOW STATES


HI, SD, NJ, probably RI, maybe MS


----------



## User1

AND EVERY STATE FOR SE


----------



## JayKay PE

Boop boop.  I hate waiting on state response for simple stuff, like importing material.  Like.  It's a yes answer.  Please reply to your email/my multiple calls.  My contractor is dumb and does not let me know they are importing material until the day before.

Also.  Pros/Cons.  I received a couple of job appointments for a state job (something I am really interested in just because of the longevity/vacation days), but I have some serious debt.  I'm thinking stay at my current job for another year, totally bang out repaying stuff, and then if another one pops up, go for it?  Or should I try to get into government earlier rather than later?


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> AND EVERY STATE FOR SE


Hoping you all are out of your misery soon and they get released!!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Boop boop.  I hate waiting on state response for simple stuff, like importing material.  Like.  It's a yes answer.  Please reply to your email/my multiple calls.  My contractor is dumb and does not let me know they are importing material until the day before.
> 
> Also.  Pros/Cons.  I received a couple of job appointments for a state job (something I am really interested in just because of the longevity/vacation days), but I have some serious debt.  I'm thinking stay at my current job for another year, totally bang out repaying stuff, and then if another one pops up, go for it?  Or should I try to get into government earlier rather than later?


I would LOVE to get into a state job, that's my end goal! But what's stopping me is the pay...How often do jobs open up there?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I would LOVE to get into a state job, that's my end goal! But what's stopping me is the pay...How often do jobs open up there?


Why is working for the state your end goal? Genuinely curious. My ex worked for DOT and just listening to the nonsense he put up with, I couldn't ever imagine working for the state. Granted it was CT so that likely played a lot into the nonsense...


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I would LOVE to get into a state job, that's my end goal! But what's stopping me is the pay...How often do jobs open up there?


NYSDEC (the enviro conservation) has a sort of rolling application specifically for engineers.  You submit your work history/certifications and they 'grade you'.  Then, when a position opens up, they send out a mailing that lists the position/location/starting pay.  I think right now they're only hiring entry level employees, so I'd be worried of switching and then being stuck in a grunt position for a couple years.  And the pay...is significantly less.  If I get a listing for something on LI (so I wouldn't need to move) or near Ithaca, I would probably be jumping on it right now.  But moving up to Albany?  Maybe?  Idk.  I want to pay off some stuff this upcoming year, so if I do take a like 20% pay cut, I don't have to worry too much about loan payments.  I think my name will be on the list for like 2-years?


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Why is working for the state your end goal? Genuinely curious. My ex worked for DOT and just listening to the nonsense he put up with, I couldn't ever imagine working for the state. Granted it was CT so that likely played a lot into the nonsense...


Mah, at least for me, it would be the work-life balance and vacation time.  I've been in consulting my whole engineering career, which means 60+ hour weeks sometimes with no OT, but I used to work in banking as a low-level teller.  And not going to lie, just punching in/out at the same time each day, getting my work done, not getting yelled at by contractors, is kinda nice?  Plus, I don't have a SO/children, so I feel like it would be easier for me to make the switch.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Why is working for the state your end goal? Genuinely curious. My ex worked for DOT and just listening to the nonsense he put up with, I couldn't ever imagine working for the state. Granted it was CT so that likely played a lot into the nonsense...


I work quite a bit with the state environmental agency here, and I really enjoy the regulatory side of remediation and working with them.  Definitely understand the bureaucracy is probably frustrating at times, but I'd love to work on remediation/state Superfund projects on the other side.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Mah, at least for me, it would be the work-life balance and vacation time.  I've been in consulting my whole engineering career, which means 60+ hour weeks sometimes with no OT, but I used to work in banking as a low-level teller.  And not going to lie, just punching in/out at the same time each day, getting my work done, not getting yelled at by contractors, is kinda nice?  Plus, I don't have a SO/children, so I feel like it would be easier for me to make the switch.


Yeah consulting is madness.  My work load used to be decent but the past several months, it's been insane with no end in sight.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> NYSDEC (the enviro conservation) has a sort of rolling application specifically for engineers.  You submit your work history/certifications and they 'grade you'.  Then, when a position opens up, they send out a mailing that lists the position/location/starting pay.  I think right now they're only hiring entry level employees, so I'd be worried of switching and then being stuck in a grunt position for a couple years.  And the pay...is significantly less.  If I get a listing for something on LI (so I wouldn't need to move) or near Ithaca, I would probably be jumping on it right now.  But moving up to Albany?  Maybe?  Idk.  I want to pay off some stuff this upcoming year, so if I do take a like 20% pay cut, I don't have to worry too much about loan payments.  I think my name will be on the list for like 2-years?


Oh yeahhhh that definitely sucks, I'd be wary of going into any entry level positions, esp since you have your PE!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Personally i’ll take bigger workload (and I do) if it means I don’t need to deal with bureaucratic nonsense.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Personally i’ll take bigger workload (and I do) if it means I don’t need to deal with bureaucratic nonsense.


Yeah, same. I'm in consulting and while sometimes I get very stabby feeling, I'd rather do this. But I'm also in T&amp;D so government isn't really an option up here  anyway


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh yeahhhh that definitely sucks, I'd be wary of going into any entry level positions, esp since you have your PE!


I think they're only allowed to offer intro positions, due to funding, etc.  I was talking to my friend who does work at the DEC/is a PE, and she was like, "Yeah, the professional engineer position usually doesn't go out for open competition and is usually given as a promotion", but she also said this is a good time to get in the door though. Usually, NY governors will let the State agencies hire more staff when they are in their last term, so it might be slim picking in a year or two.  I think I need to move back with my parents, get some shit paid down, and then figure out what I need to do.

Also, yessssssss, totally agree with you about the remediation site of things!.  NYS, at least, has a very robust remediation/superfund site backlog that I wouldn't mind dipping my toes in.  I've done a ton of remediation work on the consultant/contractor side, and just seeing it from the other side seems interesting.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Personally i’ll take bigger workload (and I do) if it means I don’t need to deal with bureaucratic nonsense.


Hmm idk, it could be a lot of ignorance on my end, but my company already brings the bureaucracy to 11.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I think they're only allowed to offer intro positions, due to funding, etc.  I was talking to my friend who does work at the DEC/is a PE, and she was like, "Yeah, the professional engineer position usually doesn't go out for open competition and is usually given as a promotion", but she also said this is a good time to get in the door though. Usually, NY governors will let the State agencies hire more staff when they are in their last term, so it might be slim picking in a year or two.  I think I need to move back with my parents, get some shit paid down, and then figure out what I need to do.
> 
> Also, yessssssss, totally agree with you about the remediation site of things!.  NYS, at least, has a very robust remediation/superfund site backlog that I wouldn't mind dipping my toes in.  I've done a ton of remediation work on the consultant/contractor side, and just seeing it from the other side seems interesting.


You all probably have soooo many interesting sites to work on!  When my husband was looking for a job and was wondering if I'd find work on the east coast, I was like...yeah, unfortunately there's lots of contaminated sites there so I should be fine.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Hmm idk, it could be a lot of ignorance on my end, but my company already brings the bureaucracy to 11.


Some people can deal with it, and I respect that. But not me...I gotta have independence and freedom of expression in my work.

It could also be the specific line of work i’m in.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Good noon-ish.....that doesn’t sound right.

well, it is 5 o’clock somewhere


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Some people can deal with it, and I respect that. But not me...I gotta have independence and freedom of expression in my work.
> 
> It could also be the specific line of work i’m in.


Yeah, I think bureaucracy is a given in the NYC-area.  I don't mind it, but I'd like to have a better work-life balance?  Like, money is awesome, but when I don't really have the time to go on vacation due to everything being in a single pool, it kinda makes me not want to play.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah, I think bureaucracy is a given in the NYC-area.  I don't mind it, but I'd like to have a better work-life balance?  Like, money is awesome, but when I don't really have the time to go on vacation due to everything being in a single pool, it kinda makes me not want to play.


Best of luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Some people can deal with it, and I respect that. But not me...I gotta have independence and freedom of expression in my work.
> 
> It could also be the specific line of work i’m in.


Yeah unfortunately there's no way of avoiding it in my firm. It's everywhere, especially managing projects.


----------



## preeb

SPAM FOR SE


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam that every SE candidate on this board passes!


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> I gotta have independence and freedom of expression in my work.


does this mean you sometimes dont comment your code?


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR said:


> does this mean you sometimes dont comment your code?


Oh that was @ChebyshevII_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> does this mean you sometimes dont comment your code?


Only when i’m giving my source code to customers


----------



## 23and1

Spam alama ding-dong


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh that was @ChebyshevII_PE


oh yeah. guess i quoted from your comment by mistake.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Only when i’m giving my source code to customers


badass


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Would it be a bad idea to bring a rum cake to the company pot luck lunch, taking place during work hours? I mean, it’s food, so...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Only when i’m giving my source code to customers


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

preeb said:


> SPAM FOR SE


Are PE results out? And no, I haven’t had time to pay attention.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

they aren't out in new jersey


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

can't argue with that


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm again the lonliest spammer, which also means I am the most beautiful person here right now! Yay, I finally win at a beauty contest!


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## RBHeadge PE

P-E said:


> Wood


mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I predict hawai'i gets resolution today. NJ claims they'll release this afternoon, so that means that they'll get them on Monday.


----------



## P-E

Speaking of NJ, I need to get licensed there.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Lol
> 
> View attachment 13236


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw3ORTzer68


----------



## preeb

Must.....get....over....9000!!

edit: :bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

It's raining in southern Maine again. 

Good time to be a duck


----------



## txjennah PE

Thhhhh so tired today thhhhh happy Friday thhhhh


----------



## RBHeadge PE

P-E said:


> Speaking of NJ, I need to get licensed there.


You have my sympathy.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

preeb said:


> Must.....get....over....9000!!
> 
> edit: :bananalama:


less than 800 posts. we can do this


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Thhhhh so tired today thhhhh happy Friday thhhhh


Is it 330 yet?


----------



## preeb

Project Management? More like People Management!


----------



## JayKay PE

Uugfuedjhdvjk.  Back to the drawing board with the state.  They approved one backfill, but not the other, and instead of the contractor being happy with that, they want to other approved.  So I've got to go back to the state and ask them what we need to do to get the other material approved.  And it's kinda a shit-show, but not really?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Grumpy cat is dead 

https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/05/17/celebrities/grumpy-cat-dead-intl-scli/index.html?utm_term=link&amp;utm_source=fbCNN&amp;utm_content=2019-05-17T11%3A15%3A06&amp;utm_medium=social&amp;fbclid=IwAR3hQrAss7m7oeJj6pGVuSPdhmdhTAjIqyPMku_HPyVvvqjXUDF40qUKtIs&amp;fbclid=IwAR21BVtjhw6DGCrCchVtCbKmslNB39q3ktJPDOUKdb8XOoJ1VoTJqD4gUyE&amp;r=https%3A%2F%2Fm.facebook.com%2F


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay0914 I've got struggle bus on my project too. It was built in 1986, one of the newer sites I've worked on LOL, with like 2 upgrades since then. Drawings weren't updated for the upgrades or don't exist.... The site has 3 DC panels but I only have a drawing for one of them. And according to the control house print, the one I have a print for is "future". We took a lot of pictures so I can fill everything in but it's frustrating.


----------



## JayKay PE

@LyceeFruit THAT SOUNDS LIKE REAL ENGINEERING.  Mine is mostly calling the state, actually catching our PM in the office, and being able to just ask him verbally.  Everything worked out well, but now I have to figure out my timesheet.  Ugghggghh.  I want a job where I don't have to worry about timesheets and I can just come in, do my work, and leave.  But I don't want to be my own boss either.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay0914 said:


> @LyceeFruit THAT SOUNDS LIKE REAL ENGINEERING.  Mine is mostly calling the state, actually catching our PM in the office, and being able to just ask him verbally.  Everything worked out well, but now I have to figure out my timesheet.  Ugghggghh.  I want a job where I don't have to worry about timesheets and I can just come in, do my work, and leave.  But I don't want to be my own boss either.


It's really just staring at pictures and doodling in bluebeam so I can get to my real design. Which is what I get to do this afternoon (real design)


----------



## leggo PE

This thing is still going?


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> @LyceeFruit THAT SOUNDS LIKE REAL ENGINEERING.  Mine is mostly calling the state, actually catching our PM in the office, and being able to just ask him verbally.  Everything worked out well, but now I have to figure out my timesheet.  Ugghggghh.  I want a job where I don't have to worry about timesheets and I can just come in, do my work, and leave.  But I don't want to be my own boss either.


I don't do much design either at the moment :\ Lots of regulatory report-writing and a wee bit of design for ISCO injections and the like.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Grumpy cat is dead
> 
> https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/05/17/celebrities/grumpy-cat-dead-intl-scli/index.html?utm_term=link&amp;utm_source=fbCNN&amp;utm_content=2019-05-17T11%3A15%3A06&amp;utm_medium=social&amp;fbclid=IwAR3hQrAss7m7oeJj6pGVuSPdhmdhTAjIqyPMku_HPyVvvqjXUDF40qUKtIs&amp;fbclid=IwAR21BVtjhw6DGCrCchVtCbKmslNB39q3ktJPDOUKdb8XOoJ1VoTJqD4gUyE&amp;r=https%3A%2F%2Fm.facebook.com%2F


Poor Grumpy Cat   She wasn't that old.  My pupper is the same age


----------



## Master slacker

good


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I don't do much design either at the moment  Lots of regulatory report-writing and a wee bit of design for ISCO injections and the like.


That is might life right now.  Which is why I'm thinking of trying to get into the government work (if I'm not doing deign, might as well be someone who reviews).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> This thing is still going?


we're trying


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> we're trying


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oy, busy today


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ditto, left work an hour late


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ditto, left work an hour late


Lucky. I’ll be glad to get out by 6


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Lucky. I’ll be glad to get out by 6


Yeah I put 10 hrs on my timesheet but my brain is shot. I'm leaving at 6 and will make up the hrs later.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Yeah I put 10 hrs on my timesheet but my brain is shot. I'm leaving at 6 and will make up the hrs later.


Sorry


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Sorry


It's ok!  It's just extra crazy right now because we're moving out of state within the next 9 weeks, so trying to get my projects in a good spot before I transfer. But it's all good. Would rather be too busy than have nothing.  Hope work slows down for you a bit too!


----------



## Roarbark

Happy Friday everyone  . Today is a wonderful day and everything is shiny, sparkly, and new, and i don't have to take the PE again.


----------



## Road Guy

Is it bad luck to keep this thing going after results?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> Is it bad luck to keep this thing going after results?


Only for the passing group


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> Is it bad luck to keep this thing going after results?


I think it's time...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Goodbye, world...


----------



## txjennah PE

((((((((((((((((((((((((  Until next time spammers!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hooray, no spam here!


----------



## P-E

First night out on the deck with beer.


----------



## P-E

Clouds whipping by, moon behind the trees.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So how many before those clouds turn into sheep?


----------



## P-E

The night was humid.


----------



## P-E

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> So how many before those clouds turn into sheep?


Who’s counting?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

not me


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BEEEEEEEER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

(Wheat soda)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Last stand spam!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Last stand spam!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Last stand spam!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Last stand spam!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Last stand spam!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Last stand spam!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Last stand spam!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Last stand spam!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Last stand spam!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Last stand spam!

:bananalama:


----------



## NikR_PE

stay strong.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Stll standing?!?!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

No, until recently I was laying down. In my bed. For a nap.

So not standing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

must. keep. spamming


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Can’t...go...on...need...beer...


----------



## P-E

Got the fire pit going and a Heady Topper


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Sunday spam


----------



## NikR_PE

^^


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yard work spam


----------



## NikR_PE

^^


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Apparently @NikR is eating lots of carrots?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Birthday spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

happy birthday


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MOnday spam.


----------



## License to Chill

Wondering if anyone has insight on this:  It appears I mistakenly applied for the wrong license class!  I was always intending to apply to Mechanical (M) with the HVAC discipline.  Instead, I ticked off the HVAC category (rather than mechanical) on the exam application.  Now after all this effort my license class isn't even the one I was hoping for!  Does anyone know if engineering boards can amend a license class?  I took the same test as I would have under the mechanical HVAC discipline..  There aren't separate exams as far as I'm aware it's just a naming formality but I'm not sure how the MA exam board will react.  Oh man I am really hoping theres an easy solution to this!


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Birthday spam


happy birthday!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

License to Chill said:


> Wondering if anyone has insight on this:  It appears I mistakenly applied for the wrong license class!  I was always intending to apply to Mechanical (M) with the HVAC discipline.  Instead, I ticked off the HVAC category (rather than mechanical) on the exam application.  Now after all this effort my license class isn't even the one I was hoping for!  Does anyone know if engineering boards can amend a license class?  I took the same test as I would have under the mechanical HVAC discipline..  There aren't separate exams as far as I'm aware it's just a naming formality but I'm not sure how the MA exam board will react.  Oh man I am really hoping theres an easy solution to this!


Have you tried calling your state’s licensing board and explaining your situation already?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also funny story...I put the wrong employee start date on my licensing application when I applied, and it was in conflict with another part of the application which had the correct date on it. It was embarrassing because a PE shouldn’t be making those mistakes  luckily it got corrected by me and my employer (who had to re-stamp)


----------



## User1

License to Chill said:


> Wondering if anyone has insight on this:  It appears I mistakenly applied for the wrong license class!  I was always intending to apply to Mechanical (M) with the HVAC discipline.  Instead, I ticked off the HVAC category (rather than mechanical) on the exam application.  Now after all this effort my license class isn't even the one I was hoping for!  Does anyone know if engineering boards can amend a license class?  I took the same test as I would have under the mechanical HVAC discipline..  There aren't separate exams as far as I'm aware it's just a naming formality but I'm not sure how the MA exam board will react.  Oh man I am really hoping theres an easy solution to this!﻿﻿﻿﻿


I would just call your board ASAP and also NCEES and explain the situation and see if there's anything anyone can do. we can all speculate but only the jurisdictions in charge have the real answer.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Also funny story...I put the wrong employee start date on my licensing application when I applied, and it was in conflict with another part of the application which had the correct date on it. It was embarrassing beca﻿use a PE shouldn’t be making those mistakes  luckily it got corrected by me and my employer (who had to re-stamp)


I was answering all the questions about being disciplined etc etc, marked no no no no and the last question was can we run a background check and i said no  :facepalm:  had to resend my form in the day it was due


----------



## License to Chill

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Have you tried calling your state’s licensing board and explaining your situation already?


Yes, I called and emailed them.  They are unbelievably rude over the phone.  The woman who picked up wouldn't give out one molecule of information other than that they will review the email.  Wouldn't let me know if it was a possibility or if I could elaborate (sometimes an actual phone call is needed for these types of problems).  So it's up to the engineer gods now I suppose.. was hoping if anyone else has ever experienced something similar although I doubt it..


----------



## User1

License to Chill said:


> Yes, I called and emailed them.  They are unbelievably rude over the phone.  The woman who picked up wouldn't give out one molecule of information other than that they will review the email.  Wouldn't let me know if it was a possibility or if I could elaborate (sometimes an actual phone call is needed for these types of problems).  So it's up to the engineer gods now I suppose.. was hoping if anyone else has ever experienced something similar although I doubt it..﻿﻿﻿


do some research and see if you can find someone different to contact. the front desk reception won't know the answer, but if you can get through to someone who does, they can help more. good luck!!


----------



## License to Chill

tj_PE said:


> I would just call your board ASAP and also NCEES and explain the situation and see if there's anything anyone can do. we can all speculate but only the jurisdictions in charge have the real answer.  ﻿


That's great advice reaching out to NCEES, I just emailed them as well.  I was so befuddled to see the HV class as I didn't even realize that was a thing.  More befuddled to see my mechy HVAC peers receive the correct license class.  I don't want this HV crap.. lol


----------



## 23and1

Happy Monday Spam


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Birthday spam


Happy Birthday.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Happy Birthday.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> View attachment 13265


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> View attachment 13266


Noting, of course, that i’m Not denying the facts, but I am saying you can’t tell me to have a “happy” birthday.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Noting, of course, that i’m Not denying the facts, but I am saying you can’t tell me to have a “happy” birthday.


well, anyone can tell you anything they want. just saying


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> well, anyone can tell you anything they want. just saying


True, but no one can force me to do anything. (Except, maybe, respond to EB posts)


----------



## User1

that's the spirit!


----------



## preeb

Happy Spam Day!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Me: “I’m excited it’s my birthday, even if it is on a Monday.”

Also me, all day at work:


----------



## leggo PE

Say your last words here, everyone!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

your last words here, everyone!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

maybe only a spam 10k in October?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Last stand!!!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

(It’s been fun, let’s do it again sometime.)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> maybe only a spam 10k in October?


Nah.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> (It’s been fun, let’s do it again sometime.)


like in October


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> like in October


What a great idea!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Jumping the gun?


----------



## txjennah PE

SPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMM LAST STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDDDD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’d like to hear how multiple “d’s” are pronounced in a sentence...


----------



## txjennah PE

Like 'DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD'


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ahh, now it makes perfect sense...


----------



## leggo PE

Til next time! It's been a pleasure, spammers!


----------

